# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  *-* دنيــــــــــــا العاشقين *-*

## دمعه حزن

**-* دنيــــــــــــا العاشقين *-**

*قصة من تأليف الكاتبه .. دلوعه الشرقيه ..*

*شفتها فى احد المواقع وعجبتني ..*

*وحبيت طرحها فى المنتدى ..*

*اتمنى تعجبكم ..*


*نبدأ .. بسم الله ..*

*تعريف باالشخصيات...

*بيت ابو ماهر....

جاسم(ابوماهر): رجل شارف على الخمسين يملك شركه كبيره وغني جدا ومع هذا طيب ومتواضع ..

ماهر: الابن الاكبر 28 سنه متزوج من حور (بنت عمه عبدالله) وزواجهم كان تقليدي وصار له سنتين بس..

بشار: يجي بعد ماهر وعمره 20 سنه يدرس في الجامعه وشاب كول وطيوب وخفيف دم مرره...

ريناد: البنت الوحيد 17 سنه في ثاني ثنوي هادئه وناعمه 

الام: متوفيه من ست سنوات في حادث.

*بيت ابو محمد 

عبدالله (ابو محمد): 48 سنه وشراكه مع اخوه ابو ماهر باالعمل ..

فوزيه(ام محمد): مره طيبه وحبوبه عيبها الوحيد عصبيتها وخاصه مع بناتها

محمد: اكبر من بشار بـ3 سنوات ومعاه باالجامعه واكثر من اخوان 

خلود: 21 سنه ودرست معظم حياتها بلندن مع خالها اللي كانت متعلقه فيه من صغرها...والحين تدرس في البحرين

شوق: في نفس عمر ريناد وصديقتها كثير ومعاها بنفس المدرسه..

*بيت ام مازن 

ام مازن(اخت ام محمد): ارمله من 10 سنوات وساكنه مع عيالها لوحدهم باالبيت

مازن: 22 سنه وصديق محمد وبشار والثلاثي يكونوا شله مع بعض

هبه: 18 سنه في ثالث ثنوي ومع ريناد وشوق بنفس المدرسه لكنها ماتواطنهم ابدا..

وتكرههم كره ماحصل....



بسم الله نبدأ........

نزلت من الدرج الا شوق في وجهها ...راحت وحضنتها على طول....

شوق: حشى كل هذا نوم ...صار لي ساعه انتظرك....

ريناد: من جد؟؟ طيب ليه ماصعدتي لي...

شوق: اممممممم لا بس...

ريناد (وهي تغمز لشوق): ليش بشار هنا؟

شوق: أي فوق باالصاله...ماحبيته يشوفني

ريناد: ههههههههههه صدق خبله ..اقول تغديتي؟

شوق: اكيد تبيني انتظرك ...يلا تأخرنا

ريناد: لاشواقه خليها لبكره

شوق: شنوووووووووووو؟

ريناد: بسم الله شوي شوي علي ياحظي السوق مابيطير

شوق: بتمشين الحين ولا اقسم بااللله اطير راسك

ريناد: هههههه ياربي ايش هاالعنف اللي فيك الله يعين خالتي ام محمد عليك....

ــــــــــــ: هاالعنف مو شئ جديد عليها

سمعوا هااالصوت اللي قدرت شوق تميزه بسهوله ودق قلبها طبول وماحبت تلف له....

بشار: يعني لسه زعلانه

شوق: اممم ريناد يلا حبيبتي تأخرنا

ريناد(وهي تسحب يد شوق): اوكي تعالي شوي الغرفه.....

مروا من جنبه وشوق منزله راسها حتى عينها ماتجي في عين بشار ولد عمها اللي متهاوشه معاه هواش ماحصل....

دخلت الغرفه قبل ريناد وجلست عاالكرسي واخذت الورده اللي عاالطاوله تناظرها وهي مبتسمه وريناد تطالعها بطرف عينها ..

ريناد: ههههههههههههههههههههه لاوربي مو صاحيه

شوق(وهي تتنهد): اه ياقلبي المسكين

ريناد: اموووت واعرف بشار اخوي ايش لاقي فيك ...عنيفه ودلوعه ومزهقته في عيشته لاوكل يوم مسويه له هوشه ماصارت ومع هذا يحبك ..شوق حرام عليك...

قامت من الكرسي وراحت عند المرايه وفلت شعرها الطويل....

شوق: امممم خليه حتى يعرف مره ثانيه يصارخ ويسكر السماعه بوجهي وبعدين انتي شدخلك فينا....

ريناد: الا دخلني اخوي وبنت عمي بس والله شوشو حرام....

شوق: اسكتي انتي شعرفك في الحب

ريناد(وهي تاخذ ملابسها وتدخل الحمام):وااي بسم الله علي من هاالمصيبه 

شوق: واحلى مصيبه ..اه بشاروه الخبل احبك والله

ريناد: ههههههههههه حب نص كم صدق اللي قال الطيور على اشكالها تقع

شوق: اقول اطلعي بسرعه قبل لااكسر عليك الباب

ريناد: انتي لما تتزوجين راح تكسرين بيتك من اول يوم

شوق: ياااااااااااي متى بس نتزوج .....

كان بشار مار جنب الغرفه وسمعها وابتسم...تحبني لين الحين الحمدلله بس مااكون بشار اذا ماغيرتها...

راح غرفته وقام يفكر ..ابي اكلمها بس كيف فكر يابو الشباب كويس 

وحشني دلعها وغرورها....وهواشها !!!

ههههههههه خبله وحشتني جد كيف اكلمها...امممممممم 

طلع بره البيت وشاف السابق (حكمت) باالسياره قام يفكر اها هو اللي بيوصلهم السوق ....

راح لعند السايق اللي فتح النافذه لما شاف بشار......

بشار: شلونك حكمت اليوم

حكمت: كويس بابا بسار

بشار: الف مره اقولك بشار مو بسار

حكمت: اوكي بابا بسار

بشار: لاحوووول ماباقي الا تسميني فشار

حكمت: ههههه هزا حلو بابا

بشار يقول بنفسه ياثقل دمك ياشيخ بس معليش نستحمل لعيون شواقه...

بشار: واخبار زوجتك

حكمت: هزا واجد زعلان

بشار: يحق لها واحشها يالدب...واخبار عيالك

حكمت: بابا انت ليش واجد يسأل 

بشار: جزاة الخير يالدب ماااالت بس الا اقووول

حكمت: يس...

بشار: بابا جاسم يبي انت داخل مجلس

حكمت: بعدين..انا ودي ماما شوق وريناد راشد مول

بشار: ماعليه بيتأخرون روح شوف بابا جاسم

حكمت: اوكي

بعد مااختفى السايق وراء الباب نزل بشار وفضى التاير (اطار السياره) من الهواء ...وبعدها دخل البيت وحكمت في وجهه

حكمت: وين بابا جاسم مافي شوف

بشار: والله؟ اكيد طلع

حكمت: انت بسار واجد كذاب

بشار: عمى بعينك 

حكمت: ههههههههههه

بشار: خبل يفتكرني امدحه اذلف عني.....

......

نزلت ريناد مع شوق وهم يسولفوا ويضحكوا وصادفوا باالصاله حور (اخت شوق) وزوجها ماهر يشاهدوا تلفزيون ويتكلمون.......

حور: هلا شواقه

شوق: هلا اختي الغاليه شلونك ؟

حور: تمام..واخبار امي

شوق: تمام تسلم عليك 

ماهر: واحنا مالنا رب يعني تعالي حبي راسي يلا

شوق: انا يامهير احب راسك؟

ماهر: ياكبرها عند ربي مهير عاد؟؟؟ اقول وريني عرض مقفاك

ريناد: اقول شوشو نطلع بكرامتنا قبل لايمسح بها ماهر الارض

ماهر: وين رايحين؟

شوق: السوق ليش تسأل؟

حور: هييي انتي احترمي زوجي يلااا روحوا 

شوق: بنروح تبين شئ من السوق

حور: سلامتكم....

ماهر: يلا روحوا وخلوني مع زوجتي...

شوق : من حلاتها عاد

ماهر: من غيرتك يالدبه ...اصلا لو تلفين الشرقيه كلها مثل حوريتي ماتلاقين يلا برره

ريناد: هههههههه يلا شوق

طلعوا الا يشوفوا السايق جالس جنب الكفرات 

ريناد: حكمت شفيها السياره

حكمت: مادري هذا التاير خربان

شوق: اووووه ياربي شنو هاالحظ الخايس اللي علينا....

ريناد: يلا حاول تصلحها بسرعه

حكمت: هزا مايصير بسرعه

رفعت شوق راسها الا تشوف بشار في سياره ومشغل اغنيه عبدالقادر الهدهود (غيظيني )ومرفع الصوت ويطالعها.......

حطت يدها على فمها...هيييين بشاروه اوريك ان ماعلمتك تسوي فينا مقالب مثل هاالمقلب البايخ مااكون شوق

نزل نظارته الشمسيه شوي وغمز لها وضحك وطول هاالوقت وريناد تكلم حكمت ..انتبهت لصوت الاغاني ورفعت راسها

ريناد: اووه هذا بشار هنا شيسوي.؟

شوق: كاالعاده يسخر علينا

ريناد: شرايك نخليه يوصلنا

شوق: والله مااركب معاه

ريناد: يلا شوووق

شوق: حلفت مافيه

دخلوا البيت وجلسوا في الحديقه عاالارض

شوق: والحل؟

ريناد: قلت لك بشار يوصلنا

شوق:وانا قلت لا

ريناد: اجل مافيه سوق اليوم

شوق: الا فيه...امممممم ماهر يوصلنا

ريناد: مافيه امل يطلع هاالوقت من البيت ..طيب محمد؟

شوق: ناسيه انه في البحرين ..اممممم بس لقيتها

ريناد: هاااا منو؟؟

شوق: مازن

عقدت ريناد حواجبها اووف مازن المغرور

ريناد: لا مااواطنه بعيشه الله مغروررر

شوق: انتي شعليك منه احقريه

ريناد: لا مافيه

قامت شوق من مكانها

شوق: باروح البيت

ضحكت عليها ريناد وسحبت عبايتها وجلست مره ثانيه

شوق: خلاص زعلت

ريناد: ههههههههه دلووعه خلاص يوصلنا 

شوق: أي كذا خليك تعجبيني اسمعيه كيف يرد علي هاالمغرور باحطه مايك

ريناد: طيب

اتصلت الى مازن ...شاف رقمها وقام بعيد عن الشباب ورد...

مازن: هلا

شوق: هلا مازن اخبارك

مازن: الحمدلله

شوق: امممم انت وين الحين

مازن: ليش تسألين؟

شوق: انت جاوبني

مازن: باالقهوه مع اصحابي

شوق: مطول؟؟

مازن: لاالحين بطلع

شوق: حلووو اممم ابن خالتي العزيز مازن

مازن: اختصري شوق بغيتي شئ

شوق: طيب ليه معصب؟

مازن(ونبره صوته ارتفعت): شووق جد هاالكلام ماله داعي اختصري ايش عندك 

شوق بداخلها تلعن الساعه اللي فكرت فيها تدق له وحست ريناد بهاالشئ وضحكت وللاسف صوتها وصل الى مازن المعصب اليوم بزياده......

مازن: حاطه المايك هااا؟

شوق: كيف عرفت؟

مازن: واضح يعني بس قولي للي جنبك تسكت يكون افضل وبلاش هاالضحكه اللي مالها داعي

فتحت ريناد عيونها عاالاخير وكانت بترد عليه بس شوق حطت يدها على فمها تمنعها 

شوق: من عيوني ياسيدي باختصار انا وريناد بنت عمي نبي نروح السوق ومافي حد يوصلنا

مازن: اييوهوانا مشغليني سواق لكم...

شوق: شدعوه مازن يلاااااا

مازن: اقلبي وجهك باي

شوق: تعال مازن بتودينا ولاكيف

مازن: ولاكيغ

شوق: تكفى طلبتك لاتردني

مازن: لاحووووووول طيب انتوا جاهزين

شوق: ايوه

مازن: خلاص اطلع من القهوه ربع ساعه وانا عندكم ياويلكم لو تأخرتوا لحظه وحده اكشت فيكم واروح...

شوق: كفو والله ولد خالتي ولايهمك من الحين واقفين عند الباب 

مازن: حلو باي

سكر قبل ماسمع ردها وريناد لسه متفاجاه من اسلوبه.....

ريناد: ياربي هذا لا مو بني ادم ايش هاالغرور 

شوق: لاهو معصب شوي اليوم بعد 

ريناد: تبين الصراحه وماتزعلين

شوق: قولي

ريناد: سخيف وماعنده ذره احترام وحده مع وجهه

شوق: وجهه؟ اه قمر..تصدقين احيانا اغار منه تمنيت الله يرزقني بهاالجمال

ريناد: ههههههههههههههههههه خبله والله خبله انتي البنت يعني الاحلى مهما كان

شوق: لا بس جد مزون حلوو

ريناد: عاادي

بعد ربع ساعه دق لها مس كول وقاموا من مكانهم بس ريناد افتكرت شئ....

ريناد: شوق نسيت الكارد حقي

شوق: شنو؟؟؟ الله لايبارك فيك قولي امين

ريناد: انتظريني هنا باروح اجيبه وارجع

شوق: ريناد واللي يعافيك انا بعطيك تعاااالي

لكن ريناد ماسمعتها ودخلت البيت ...دق مره ثانيه عليها جرت رجلها غصبا عنها وطلعت له...

شافته معصب ترددت تركب السياره او لا....لكنها ركبت ...

مازن: لا ارجعي احسن 

شوق: مازن ماتأخرت

مازن: انا شقلت لك هااا؟ هذا وانتوا جاهزين بعد تعرفين اني مشغول

شوق: ماقلت لي مشغول

مازن: بنت عمك المصون وينها؟

شوق: نست الكارد حقها راحت تجيبه

مازن: نعععععععععم؟؟ انا مازن انتظر الانسه ريناد تشرف اخر زمن...

شوق: مازن مالها داعي العصبيه

مازن: مو معصب

شوق: ليه معصب فيك شئ مو عوايدك

مازن: شوق اسكتي قبل ماتشوفين شئ مايعجبك.....

طلعت ريناد وجات عينها بعينه ماتكر خافت لانه معصب بس اصطنعت البرود وركبت بهدوء....

ريناد: السلام عليكم

مازن, شوق: وعليكم السلام

ريناد: اسفه تأخرت

مازن(وهو يلف لها وراء): لاوالله انسه ريناد عسى بس لقيتي الكارد

ريناد(ببرود): طبعا والا ماكنت جيت

مازن: تردين علي بعد؟

ريناد: انت شفيك علي

مازن: من تكونين حتى ترفعين صوتك علي

ريناد: ريناد جاسم عندك مانع

شوق: ياجماعه صلوا عاالنبي وبلا فضايح قدام الناس

ريناد: ماتشوفين ولد خالتك مادري ايش فاكر نفسه

مازن: يكفي اني مازن ولد امي وابوي

ريناد: اسكت واللي يعافيك

مازن: اطلعي من السياره

انصدمت من كلمته وحولت نظرها لشوق اللي نزلت راسها وماحبت تتكلم لانها لو تكلمت راح يجيها كف منه...

ماقدرت تتحمل اكثر ونزلت من السياره ..دخلت البيت وهي تبكي وعلى طول لغرفتها.....حور وماهر نادوها بس ماردت عليهم....

مازن: يلا انتي بعد الحقي هاالطفله

شوق: مازن لاتغلط عليها

مازن: هي الغلطانه 

شوق: عاالعموم مشكور يجي منك اكثر

نزلت وسكرت الباب بكل قوتها......

ودخلت البيت وشافت ماهر...

ماهر: شفيكم رجعتوا؟

شوق: ليش احنا رحنا حتى نرجع..

ماهر: شصار ليه ريناد تبكي

شوق: هاا ..لاماصار شئ وين حور

ماهر: صعدت وراها 

صعدت حتى تتهرب من اسئلته ودخلت الغرفه.....

حور: جيتي والله جابك خير ايش صار

شوق: ماصار شئ

حور: كيف ماصار

شوق: تبين الصراحه مازن زفها وتهاوشوا

حور: مايسويها مازن

شوق: معصب اليوم الله يستر ليش

حور: الله يهديه خلاص ريناد حبيبتي لاتبكين ماصار شئ

ريناد: مغرور...على شنو شايف نفسه 

شوق: هدي نفسه ريناد ولاتصيرين حساسه هاالكثر

ريناد: والله مابسكت عنه ان ماعلمته من تكون ريناد مابقاش انا

شوق,حور: هههههههههههه

ريناد: تفكرون امزح بتشوفون....

قامت عنهم شوق وطلعت وشوق جلست مكانها عاالسرير......

شوق: شرايك فيه جنتل مان هاا

ريناد: فااضيه انتي على فكره من زينه عاد لاجمال ولادلال

شوق: صحيح عصبيته تخرب عليه وغروره على خفيف لكنه تمام صدقيني

ريناد: اكره هاالانسان والله

شوق: لكنه وسيم صح؟

ريناد: اووووووووف شوق يفشل طيب

رن في هاالوقت جوال شوق وكان بشار المتصل

ريناد: ارفعيه مو ذي نغمه بشار؟

شوق: مابرد عليه

ريناد: حرام عليك اخوي بيجن 

شوق: الا تعالي انا سمعت شئ بس مو متأكده منه واستحيت اسأل مازن جد راح كلم ابوي

ريناد: أي قاله عمي لما تخلص الجامعه خذها...لحظه انا بنزل شوي*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*مرررررة تجنن القصة* 

*من الحين تحمست* 

*بسرعة كمليها مو تتأخري*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. صغيرة بس خطيرة ..*
*تسلمي ع المرور والرد الطيب ..*
*وان شاء الله راح انزل جزء منها الحين ..*
*يعطيك العافيه خيوه ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طلعت وسكرت وراها الباب ...وقامت تفكر خطبني؟ ياااي وناسه بس خساره ماوافق ابوي....

قطع عليها الافكار صوت رنه المسج...

(( ياروحي انتي ياشوق ردي علي ))

(( لاتحلم ارد عليك ))

(( والله كسر الخواطر شين ))

(( انا ماكسرت خاطر حد يلا روح ))

(( وين اروح حبيبتي ...خلاص كفايه ليه انتي قاسيه كذا.....والله مااقدر اعيش دونك...احبك ))

لما شافت المسج غصبا عنها مالت له وابتسمت ...

(( انا اكثر...))

(( كفو والله بزوجتي ..))

(( مابعد اصير زوجتك....وين انت ؟ ))

(( عند غرفه ريناد شرايك ادخل ))

(( هههههه تحلم ))

(( ترى ازعل ))

(( اقول روح غرفتك احسن))

(( بعد قلبي والله شوق اروح وتجين وراي ؟ ))

(( ههههههههه دب مافيه يلا روووح قبل لااحد يجي ))

((ماابي اروح))

رمت الجوال وفتحت الباب شافته جالس عالكنبه الصغيره المقابل غرفه ريناد على طول

بشار: تعالي رجعيني الغرفه 

شوق: هااااا

بشار: تعالي اذا تقدرين بس على شرط تدخليني بنفسه موافقه؟

نزلت راسها وهي مستحيه 

بشار(وهو يروج لها ): ههههههه اموت في الجبانه...وحشتيني مووت

رن بهاالوقت جواله اخذت شوق حتى تشوف من المتصل ...مازن؟؟ ايش يبي بعد ...الله يستر

سحب من يدها الجوال ورفع

بشار: هلا وغلا......بخير وانت....والله؟ جد؟ وين؟؟........لا محمد مارجع من البحرين .....باالليل بيرجع.....الحين طيب......طييييب .....هههههههههه خلاص الحين بايووو

سكره وعطاها ظهره حتى بيدخل الغرفه بس نبره صوتها الجاده وقفته

شوق: على وين؟

بشار(وهو يحاول يضايقها): والله مو شغلك

شوق: عن البياخه

بشار: مو بياختي اخذتها منك ...

شوق: بشار وين بتروح؟

بشار: ارض الله الواسعه

شوق: وين بالتحديد؟

بشار: باالشرقيه بعدين تعالي متى بتكبرين انتي اووف اتركيني انا حر اروح المكان اللي ابيه 

شوق(بعصبيه): باالطقاق الله معاك

بعد مادخل غرفه ريناد ضحك عليها ودخل غرفته يبدل.....رجعت ريناد اللي شافت ابوها تحت وجلست معاه شوق...شافت دموع على خذ شوق

ريناد: شفيك شوق؟

شوق: ولاشئ

ريناد: بشار زعلك؟

شوق: صارخ علي مايحبني ياريناد

ريناد: هههههههههه يمزح معاك ياخبله

شوق: لامايمزح

طلعت ريناد وراحت لغرفه بشار لقته يحط الجل بشعره

ريناد: ليه تصارخ عليها؟

بشار: بسم الله دقي الباب عاالاقل

ريناد: روح راضيها

بشار: ههههاااي ماتحلمش

ريناد: حرام تبكي

بشار: تمزحين جد؟ كنت امزح

ريناد: والله حرام روح راضيها

بشار: مو الحين لو ابي او ماهر يشوفوني مو حلوه باكلمها بعدين 

.............

الساعه 9 ونص رجعت شوق البيت ولقت محمد اخوها جالس لوحده باالصاله 

شوق: محمد رجعت؟؟ متى؟

محمد: من شوي

شوق: غريبه ليش مانمت جالس من الصباح

محمد: وين يجيني النوم 

سكتت لما تذكرت ماسأه اخوها اللي يحبها انخطبت

شوق: خلاص يامحمد البنت انخطبت

محمد:لا مو خلاص كيف بهاالسهوله توافق على غيري

شوق: انت ناسي ان عمها اجبرها

محمد: اه الله على الظالم.... 

شوق: انسى يامحمد سماح خلاص صارت لغيرك

كلماتها كانت مثل السكاكين بقلبه

محمد: بس بس ياشوق لاتعذبيني اكثر

شوق: مااقصد هاالشئ يامحمد بس هذا الواقع

محمد: تصبحين على خير...

تركها وراح لغرفه وهي زعلانه على حال اخوها........وحال سماح تذكر لما تعرفت عليها بأمر من محمد

سماح حلوه طيوبه تدخل القلب بسرعه محمد شافها مره باالصدفه في بيت صاحبه وطلعت بنت عمه....

حاول يتقرب منها بس هي عاطيته طناش...اتصل مره وهي رفعته حاول معاها بس عصبت عليه وسكرت الخط بوجهه

تعلق فيها اكثر وقال لشوق تتعرف عليها وباالفعل صار هاالشئ....

وتعلق سماح في محمد وحبته...بس للاسف جاء واحد واخذها

عمها وافق عليه لانه صاحبه رغم ان عمره 46 .....*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*اي اي اي* 

*بعديين وش صاار* 

*حطي هالمرة جزئين أني أقرا بسرعة* 

*خخخخخ صرت أتأمر بعد* 

*بانتظار التكملة*

*مو تطولي علينا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صغيرة بس خطيرة ..*
*تسلمي ع التواصل خيووووه ..*
*ههههههههههه << ان شاء الله هالمره بنزل جزئين بس اول اشوف التفاعل بالقصه ..*
*يعطيك العافيه خيووه ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## وعود

القصة تجنن دمعه ننتظر التكمله على أحر من الجمر ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلاً بك .. وعود ..*
*تسلمي ع التعقيب الحلوو منك ..*
*والحمد الله انها نالت اعجابك خيووه ..*
*واليوم راح انزل جزئين ..*
*مثل ما وعدتكم ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*رن جوالها ...لفت عاالناحيه الثانيه ..اوووف من الزعج اللي داق هاالوقت

ريناد: الو

شوق: نايمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ قوووووووووومي

ريناد: اووووووف باي

شوق: قومي قومي قدامي بسرعه 

ريناد: فيني النوم شوق بعدين

شوق: عازمتك على فطور

ريناد: ماابيك ولاابي فطورك

شوق: نص ساعه وانا عندك باي

رمت الجوال عاالطاوله ورجعت تنام..........

سمعت صوت حركه بغرفتها لفت شافته بشار شفل الاضواء وقام يلعب في اغراضها 

ريناد: قص اللي يقص يدك ياحرامي

بشار: بل بل عليك من شوي كنتي نايمه

ريناد: ايش تبي تاخذ هاالمره بعد؟

بشار: من زين الاغراض عاد 

ريناد: اطلع بره

بشار: قومي بنطلع

ريناد: وين؟

بشار: مسكين محمد متكدر قلنا بنطلع نغير جو بنروح ابن خلدون يلااا

ريناد: اوووووووف روحوا انتوا انا بنام

بشار: خبله الطلعه ماتسوى دونك

ريناد: من بيروح

بشار: كلنا يلا بسرعه قومي

استسلمت له وقامت.....

وفي السياره...

كان محمد يسوق السياره وجنبه بشار وراهم ريناد وشوق

ريناد: حطوا لنا اغاني 

ريناد: فيروووز او عبدالحليم

بشار: هههههههههه مغبره

ريناد:انت اسكت

رن جوال شوق وكانت اختها حور متصله

شوق: هلا حور

حور: اهلين وينكم؟

شوق: لسه باالسياره ماوصلنا

حور: طيب اسمعي الليله خالتي ام مازن مسويه عزيمه

شوق: اووووه خلود من جات من لندن وهم كل يوم عزيمه علشانها

حور: تستاهل خلود المهم انا بطلع الحين يمكن ارجع العصر قولي لريناد اذا جات تتغدى

شوق: خلاص اجل برجع معاها

حور: يكون افضل حتى ماتجلس لوحدها والليل نروح سوا

شوق: خلاص تم..

حور: باي

شوق: باي

محمد: ايش تبي حور؟ 

شوق: تخبرني ان خالتي مسويه عزيمه الليله ريناد بتروح طبعا

سكتت ..اروح..طيب يمكن اشوف مازن لا لا ماابي اشوفه

ريناد: لا 

طالعتها شوق بنص عين و تقربت منها وقالت لها في اذنها

شوق: ماراح يكون موجود

ريناد: اكيد؟

شوق: طبعا

وصلوا وعلى طول جلسوا يفطرون...

بشار: ليه خلود ماجات معاكم

محمد: جات امس من البحرين وطوالي نوووم وماصحت

بشار: اها الله يعينها..الا اقول

محمد: امممممم 

بشار: دق عليك مازن اليوم؟

لما سمعت اسمه طالعت شوق على طول اللي مسكت نفسها حتى ماتضحك...

محمد: دق علي وقال انه جاي مع هبه

من سمعت انه جاي كرهت الساعه اللي قررت فيها تجي معاهم بس بعدين فكرت..ليش اقهر نفسي علشان واحد مايسوى ....انتبهت لشوق اللي داست على رجلها حتى محمد وبشار مايحسون بشئ.....

لفت شوق عاالناحيه الثانيه شافته يدخل من البوابه يدور يمين يسار..قامت وسحبت ريناد

محمد: هااا على وين

شوق: الحمام بنروح

بعد ماصاروا بعيد

ريناد: عمى عورتي يدي

شوق: يالخبله مزون وصل

لفت ريناد تلقائيا وراء وشافته مبتسم ويقرب من الطاوله

ريناد: اكره جدا...

شوق: ههههههه مايخالف يلا 

مشوا ودخلوا محل احذيه انفصلوا عن بعض شوق كانت عند الاحذيه وريناد عند الصنادل

سحبت صندل اسود بس كعبه رفيع..جاء لها العامل في المحل وقال لها تجلس عاالكرسي لكنها عيت

وليش اجلس ماله داعي....نزلته عاالارض ولبسته وارتفعت...ابتسمت..هههههه اضحك اكيد رفيع مرره

وبما ان اللي لابسته برجلها الثانيه مو كعب حست بعدم توازن ...مدت يدها تمسك شئ بس مالقت غمضت عينها استعداد لتلقي الضربه القاضيه.....

لكن...يد لقفتها ..حتى تتأكد تلمستها فتحت عينها يد رجال لااااااااا

بعدت على طول ولفت....مين؟؟؟ ماااااااااازن؟ مستحيييييييييل

كيف دخل هنا؟ وليش جاي؟ وبأي حق يمسكني لا وانا الغبيه احط يدي عليه بعد حتى اتأكد ....

ريناد: انت كيف تسمح لنفسك؟

مازن(ببرود): الحمدلله عاالسلامه المفروض تحمدين ربك لولاي كان طحتي وقدام الناس ويضحكون عليك عاد

ريناد: ماحد يقدر او يتجرأ ويضحك علي

مازن: الشره مو عليك علي انا اللي رحمتك من هاالموقف المحرج لكن ماتستاهلين أي شئ مع احترامي...

طالعها باحتقار وطلع من المحل كان جاي يعطي شوق موبايلها اللي نسته عاالطاوله لانها قامت بسرعه محمد باالحمام وبشار في محل العطور وكان الاقرب لهم...

شوق(وهي تطالع الباب اللي طلع منه): شصار؟

ريناد(بعصبيه): ولاشئ

شوق: قصري حسك فضحتينا

طلعوا من المحل بعد ماحطت الصندل وجلست على جنب وهي تلهث من العصبيه

اووف موقف بايخ مرره انحطيت فيه..لو شخص ثاني غير مازن يمكن ابلعها لكنه مازن اللي حاط راسه براسي ...

شوق: شصار ريناد انا ماسمعت الا صراخكم شنو موقف وضحك مافهمت شئ

ريناد: انا اقولك باختصار كنت باطيح لولا السيد مازن تدارك الموقف ومسكني

شوق: هههههههه وبعدين

ريناد: بس هاوشته كيف يسمح لنفسه

شوق: احمدي ربك اصلا كان مستعجل بيطلع اكيد انتبه لك وجاء مسرع قبل ماتطيحين 

سكتت يعني كانت عينه علي قبل مايطلع علشان كذا شافني ولاكنت باطيح لامن شاف ولا من درى 

ابعدت هاالفكره من بالها بسرعه لمجرد انها تذكرت نظراته لها.....

ريناد: بس سمعني كلام مثل السم وعطاني نظره ايش اقولك...

شوق: تستاهلين يالخبله هذا مازن شنو ترفعين صوتك عليه احمدي ربك ماذبح هنا.....

ريناد: اووه زهقتيني مازن ومازن شين وقوي عين

شوق: ههههههههه 

جاء لهم محمد مبتسم ...لما شافته ريناد ابتسمت له....

محمد: شفيهم الصبايا ؟؟

شوق: اه...لا سلامتك وين الباقي 

محمد: في محل العطور...جاب لك مازن جوالك

شوق: ايوه

محمد: يلا نروح لهم

شوق: يلا

طول هاالوقت وهي تفكر..كيف انتقم منه وارد له الصاع صاعين عللي سواه هاالمغرور ..لازم اخليه يعرف اني مو حياالله ..اممممم...بس لقيتها مافي غير هاالحل .....

دخلوا المحل وكان بشار كالعاده ملعوز الهندي معاه ومازن واقف يختار عطر شافته ابتسمت حلوو ماحد جنبه

لما تأكدت ان محمد لاهي مع شوق وبشار مع الهندي راحت جنبه وسوت نفسها لقت العطر المناسب

لفت عليها وطالعها بنص عين

مازن: خير

ريناد: هااا مازن انت هنا والله ماانتبهت

مازن: لاااا؟

ريناد: أي والله

مازن : انسه ريناد على فكره هنا قسم العطور الرجاليه

سكتت واااي فشله هذا اللي ماحسبت حسابه...لكن...معليش

ريناد: أي عارفه تصدق حابه اشتري الى ابوي عطر جديد

سكتت وهو يطالعها مستغرب شفيها ذي قلبت علي؟ من ساعه تهاوشني ..الحين مبتسمع وتكلمني طبيعي

يمكن مجنونه؟ جايز !!!!!!

حتى تكمل الخطه استغلت نظرات مازن لها ولفت غرشه العطر ورشت وصار في عينه.....

تنهدت لما سمعت الرشه..اوووف انتهت الخطه...رفعت راسها له حتى تشوف النتايج وكأنها تستعد لدخول حرب عظيمه....

حط يده على عينه وبعصبيه

مازن: شنو انتي ماتشوفين عميه

ريناد(وهي تحط يدها على فمها ببرائه مصطنعه): اوووه سوري مازن باالغلط

سكتت لما شافت محمد وبشار وشوق جايين...

محمد: ايش صاير ؟ شفيك مازن؟

مازن: بنت عمك المصون رشت العطر بعيني

طالعت شوق ريناد وضحكوا الثنتين على شكل مازن 

مازن: تضحكين مع وجهك انتي وياها....هين داوك عندي

طلع من المحل ولحقه بشار....

محمد: ليش سويتي كذا؟

ريناد: ماانتبهت

محمد: الله واكبر كيف عاد هذي

ريناد: هذا اللي صار

طلع ورا الشباب وشوق ضربت ريناد بخفه على راسها

ريناد: هههههه شرايك

شوق: كفو والله بنت عمي الذكيه....بس زودتيها...

ريناد: لازودتها ولانقصتها يستاهل اللي جاه حتى يعرف من انا.......

شوق: وين راحوا وتركونا

ريناد: يسعفون مازن ياحرااام

شوق: حرام ريناد خلاص كفايه اللي صار ترى ماراح يسكت عنك.....

ريناد: هاها مرره خفت منه اللي مايطوله بيده يواصله برجله وانا قدها

شوق: تحدي يعني؟

ريناد: وانا قد هاالتحدي وصدقيني هو الخسران في النهايه

شوق: مسكينه ماتعرفين مازن حركات اللعب هذي مستحيل تفوت عليه 

ريناد: عاد انا قلت لك ماعلي منه ويلا نكمل شوبينغ

شوق: يلاااا

قبل ماتتحرك رن جوالها*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شوق: اليوم الجوال ماراح يسكت اووه هذي خلود اكيد ملانه وبتقول ارجعوا....هلا خوخه(اسم الدلع)

خلود: هاااي شوشو .....وين انتي؟

شوق: باالسوق

خلود: أي نووو....اي مين (عارفه..انا اقصد)...وين باالضبط انا هنا 

شوق: جد....ادخلي وبتشوفيني 

خلود: اوكي باي

راحوا لعند البوابه وشافوا خلود حضنت ريناد وبعدها شوق

شوق: وحشتيني امس لما جيتي ماشفتك 

خلود: نمت على طول تعبااانه اخبارك ريناد؟

ريناد: مشتاقه لك والله

خلود: وين الجايز؟

ريناد: يتسوقون الظاهر.....

خلود: يلا zara طول

شوق: ياحبها هاالبنت الى zara..

باالفعل دخلوا زار وكاالعاده كل وحده في جهه....

مروا من عند المحل وبشار انتبه لهم.......

بشار: اوووه الصبايا هنا

محمد: وين؟؟

بشار: في هاالمحل اووه هذي خلود جات بعد

محمد: أي والله اكيد ابوي جابها

دخلوا الشباب المحل ....بشار راح عند خلود لفت المسكينه الا ينط بوجهها....من خوفها رمت اللي عندها وحطت يدها على قلبها

محمد: الله يغربلك خلعت المسكينه...

بشار: حتى تتعود على اجواء العائله الكريمه

خلود: اوووو ماي جاد بشار....

بشار: خفتي؟

خلود: هههه يس

تجمعوا كلهم جنب بعض....

ريناد: حرام بشار خوفتها

بشار: ماعليك تتدلع

محمد: يلا نرجع

خلود: لا محمد.....ابي اتسوق

محمد: طيب شرايكم كلكم تروحون السياره وانا واختي نتسوق وبعدها نلف بها الدمام والخبر

خلود(بفرح): يسسسسس

شوق: لاوالله واحنا؟؟؟؟

مازن: انتي ماتملين من الطلعات يلا عن المصاخه البنت مالها الا بيتها

ريناد: شنو انت بتتحكم فيها

مازن: لو سمحتي لاتتدخلينا بيني وبين بنت خالتي 

ريناد: اسفه

طلعت من المحل والدموع بعينها...راحت شوق مع محمد وراها....

محمد: اوووه بتبكي الحساسه

شوق: خلاص مو تفضحينا قدام الناس

ريناد: ايش تبون بعد بتحاسبوني لاني غلطت على الاخ مازن؟

محمد: شفيكم اليوم انتوا على بعض هو من جهه وانتي من جهه ماله داعي اللي تسوونه....

ريناد: هو الغلطان

محمد: هو غلطان بس هم انتي غلطانه ...وهو رد لك الصاع صاعين عللي سويته ...يلا امسحي دموعك....

ريناد: ابي ارجع البيت

محمد: اجل يلا.............

.***************************

في السياره لف محمد على اخته وابتسم....وحشتنا بصراحه كنا كل سنه نسافر لها لندن حتى نشوفها...

من سافرت مع خالتي والحياه هناك عاجبتها...الحين راحت البحرين تبكمل دراستها هناك....

مانشوفها كثير بحكم ظروف دراستها تنزل ايام الويك اند

وماباقي عليها الشئ كثير وتخلص.....

كانت خلود جميله ملامحها بريئه وهادئه مره...احلى شئ فيها لون عينها الرمادي اللي اخذته من امها...

كثير كانوا حابين يطلبون يدها بس لما يعرفون انها عايشه اغلب حياتها بلندن يتراجعوا....

الا واحد من شافها ماقدر ينساها..

ام ناصر: ياولدي خلود ماتنفع لك...

ناصر: يمه باموت ان مااخذتها

قال هاالجمله بصوت عالي سمعته اخته الكبيره سلمى وضحكت....

سلمى: يضرب الحب شو بيذل

ناصر: انتي اسكتي بدل ماتوقفين جنبي وتساعديني

سلمى: لهالدرجه الحب عامل عمايله

ناصر: ياسلمى ايش جمال اللي عليها اوووف عجيب مااقدر بصراحه

ام ناصر: لابارك الله فيك من ولد تتعزل في بنت الناس قدامي ماتستحي

ناصر: شسوي يمه مو قادر امسك نفسي

ام ناصر: ناصر هي كلمه وحده خلود ماتنفع لك...

ناصر: طيب ليش اعطيني سبب واحد

ام ناصر: انت عارف الاسباب زين اولا...توها راجعه من لندن واكيد ماخذه اطباع الغرب ...
خلاص اصلا ليش انا موجعه راسي وقاعده اكلمك ...لا يعني لا

قامت ام ناصر وصعدت غرفتها...جلس ناصر عاالكنبه بيأس راحت سلمى وجلست جنبه....

سلمى: الوالده معاها حق ياناصر....

ناصر: سلمى البنت مو مثل ماانتوا متصورين والله العضيم محترمه رغم انها عايشه كل عمرها في الغرب..انا هذاك اليوم لما شفتها والله استحت حتى ترفع عينها بعيني

سلمى: على اساس انك شفتها عن باب بيتهم يوم رحت تجيب اختك ساروه من عند اختها شوق

ناصر: هذي تصريفه ياشاطره لما سألتني الوالده كيف شفتها

سلمى(وهي تلف لناصر): جد؟ علمني باالللي صار باالتفصيل

ناصر: على شرط

سلمى: اللي هو؟

ناصر: تساعديني

سلمى: في الحالتين كنت بساعدك ان ماساعدت اخوي الوحيد من اساعد

ناصر: كفو والله سلوم حبيبتي

سلمى: سلوم بعينك قول يلا وخلصني

ناصر: اسمعي ياطويله العمر....يوم الخميس اللي راح تذكرين اختك ساره طلعت مع شوق صديقتها 

سلمى: صح راحوا ستار بكس في ابن خلدون

ناصر: عليك نور طبعا دقت علي سوير وهي هناك وقالت مر علي ....

سلمى: طيب

ناصر: رحت ونزلت ادور اختك شفتها واقفه جنب شوق بس معاهم وحده شافتني على طول نزلت راسها...
شكيت قلت يمكن اخت شوق..وباالفعل طلعت اختها...سلمى ابيها البنت عاجبتني وبعدين انا اعرف اخوها محمد صاحبي من ايام المدرسه وهم تمام محترمين...

سلمى: أي هي حلوه لما رجعت من لندن رحنا زرناهم وجلست معانا ...

ناصر: كيف شفتيها؟

سلمى: حبوبه خفيفه دم 

ناصر: ياويلي ويلاه بعد خفيفه دم.... سلمي ابيهااااااااااااااا

سلمى: ناصر حبيبي اصحى من افكارك واوهامك

ناصر: سلمى وعدتيني تساعديني

سلمى: وانا عند وعدي....بساعدك ناصر انت اخوي الوحيد...تدري هي ايش تدرس؟

ناصر: لا

سلمى: تدرس حاسب في البحرين

ناصر: اييه عارف انها باالبحرين سوير قالت لي بس مابقى شئ عليها

سلمى: أي قريب بتخلص....

سمعت في هاالوقت صوت ولدها الصغير يبكي

سلمى: انا باروح لودي قطع نفسه من البكي

ناصر: سلمى ...

سلمى: اممممممم

ناصر: اوعديني انك تساعديني

سلمى: اوعدك خلاص....

ابتسمت له وراحت...وهو ارتاح....* 
 
*هاا .. شرايكم ؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن

**
*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*ههههههههه*

*شاطرة انتين تطاوعيني* 

*خوش بنية* 


*استحلت القصة أكثر* 

*بس كأنش مسوية دعاية لابن خلدون* 
*خخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. صغيرة بس خطيرة ..*
*تسلمي ع التواصل الكريم اخيه ..*
*وأكيد لازم أكون قد كلمتي .. وما اخلف فيها ..*
*اي ابن خلدووون << تراني ما فهمت عليج؟؟*
*يعطيك ألف عافيه ياااااارب ..*
*ما ننحرم منك ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

> *بنروح ابن خلدون يلااا*



 
*خخخخخخ اقصد في القصة كله يروحوا سوق ابن خلدون* 

*يعني يمكن ذكرتيه 3 مرات* 

*بس هادا قصدي* 

* يا الله باي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه ..*
*ايووه << هذه الكاتبه الله يهديها تسوي اعلانات ..*
*ألف شكر لك خيووه عالتوضيح والتواصل ..*
*ابشرج .. راح انزل 3 اجزاء الحين ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه ياااارب ..*
*ما ننحرم منك ..* 
*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كانت شابكه عاالنت تكلم واحد من يومين ضايفها ...* 


*حلى الشرقيه(ريناد): من انت؟* 


*معذب البنات: واحد* 


*حلى الشرقيه: ههه احلف على بالي بس وحده* 


*معذب البنات: ياحليلك* 


*حلى الشرقيه: لابجد من انت خاصه ان ايميلي جديد* 


*سكت ايش اقول لها الحين...الصراحه انا شفته مكتوب على ورقه يوماروح الى ولد خالتي محمد اكيد وحده اللي يكلمهم من الشات على ماسنجره....* 


*معذب البنات: باالغلط طلع معي*  


*حلى الشرقيه: العب غيرها ياشاطر* 


*معذب البنات: كل هذا الحين مو مهم....ضفتك ياستي واللي صار صار...* 


*حلى الشرقيه: ليش حاط هاالنك نيم* 


*معذب البنات: لاني اجنن والبنات يموتون علي لكن مثل مانتي عارفه مااعبرهم...* 


*حلى الشرقيه: واااااي صدق مغرور* 


*معذب البنات: شسوي بعمري الله خلقني كذا* 


*حلى الشرقيه: ايش اسمك؟* 


*معذب البنات: احمد...وانتي؟* 


*حلى الشرقيه: الجوهره* 


*معذب البنات: عاشت الاسامي...* 


*سمعت صوت الجرس وعرفت ان شوق وصلت حتى يروحون بيت خالتها(ام مازن)*  


*حلى الشرقيه: طيب احمد انا الحين استأذن* 


*معذب البنات: افا على وين* 


*حلى الشرقيه: لازم اطلع* 


*معذب البنات: بتدخلين بعدين؟* 


*حلى الشرقيه: طبعا الساعه 2 او 1* 


*معذب البنات: اوكي تيك كير....بعد ماسكرت دخلت عليها شوق وهي معصبه...* 


*شوق: شابكه عاالنت؟ صح بايخه يلا قومي البسي...كنتي تكلمي من؟* 


*ريناد: واحد ضايفني ياشوق واسمه احمد ماعرف من وين جاب ايميلي* 


*شوق: امممم ماعلينا منه المهم يلا قومي البسي...* 


*ريناد: طيييب* 


*شوق: انتظرك تحت*  


*لبست بدله بنفسجيه وفلت شعرها وحطت شادو خفيف بنفسجي وكحل وجلوس ....* 


*وهي بتنزل شافت اضواء غرفه ابوها مشغله ابتسمت ودخلت....* 


*كان قاعد وراء المكتب وبيده ورقه ...راحت وحبته على راسه....* 


*ابو ماهر: هلا رنوده وين رايحه* 


*ريناد: نسيت يبه بيت خاله حور ام مازن* 


*ابو ماهر: اييوه وشوق وصلت؟* 


*ريناد: ايوه* 


*ابو ماهر: ماسمعت والله صوت الجرس* 


*ريناد: امممم اللي ماخذ عقلك يبه* 


*ابوماهر: هههههههه من بعد امك مافي حد* 


*ريناد: أي افتكرت بعد* 


*ابو ماهر: يلا روحي تأخرتي عاالبنت* 


*ريناد: خلاص يبه تبي شئ قبل ماروح؟* 


*ابوماهر: سلامتك* 


*نزلت وماكانت موجوده شوق باالصاله سألت الشغاله وقالت لها انها راحت السياره ...وصلوا وفتحت لهم الخادمه الباب....* 


*شوق: هاااي سوكاتي* 


*سوكاتي: هاااي شوق هاو ار يو؟* 


*شوق: كويس* 


*سوكاتي: مين هزا بنت حلو؟* 


*شوق: كل مره تشوفينها تسألين يااختي احفظي شكلها ريناد* 


*سوكاتي: يس يس ويلكم* 


*شوق: ثانكس...* 


*دخلوا وسلموا عاالكل بس هبه ماكانت موجوده......* 


*ام محمد: تأخرتوا ياشوق* 


*شوق: سبحت بس يمه ومريت على ريناد وجينا* 


*جلسوا جنب بعض وقربت شوق تكلم ريناد في اذنها.....* 


*شوق: الحمدلله ثقيله الدم مو هنا* 


*ام مازن: حياالله اختي ام محمد* 


*ام محمد: الله يحيك ياالغاليه* 


*ام مازن: الا اخبار محمد؟* 


*ام محمد: الحمدلله بس تاعب نفسه باالشركه والجامعه*  


*ام مازن: الله يوفقه* 


*ام محمد: هبه وينها؟* 


*ام مازن: بغرفتها الحين تجي...* 


*كملوا سوالفهم بعد ربع ساعه نزلت هبه وكانت زينتها مبالغ فيها جدا والمكياج غامق ولابسه بدله تنفع لعرس مو عزيمه عاديه...سلمت عليهم بغرور وجلست جنب امها....* 


*ام محمد: الله الله ايش هاالحلاوه ياهبه والله عندك قمر يااختي واحنا مو عارفين* 


*ام مازن: تسلمين والله ياام محمد ..تصدقين رغم انها تعبانه اليوم الا انها قالت بنزل بنفسي واسلم على خالتي ام محمد* 


*ام محمد: كفو هذي البنت السنعه اجل ليش اقولك ابيها لولدي محمد...* 


*نزلت هبه راسها بحياء مصطنع..وشوق انصدمت وطالعه هبه اللي متشققه من الفرحه لانها تموت اصلا في محمد...طالعت ريناد اللي كانت رده فعلها ماتقل عن شوق بشئ....* 


*شوق: سمعتي اللي سمعته* 


*ريناد: تخيلي محمد ياخذ هبه وااع ثقيله دم* 


*شوق: مستحيل ياخذها* 


*ريناد: الا اخباره مع سماح* 


*شوق: على حطه يدك*  


*ريناد: سماح مافي مثلها وتستاهل محمد مو هبه اللي ماتحب الا نفسها* 


*شوق: تفكرين راح اسكت لهم والله هذي ماتصير مرت اخوي وبتشوفين* 


*هاالوقت سمعوا حنحنه لبسوا شيلاتهم ودخل مازن تغطت ريناد على طول حتى مايعرفها خاصه انها كانت حاطه بعد مكياج خفيف....* 


*مازن: السلام عليكم* 


*الكل: وعليكم السلام* 


*مازن: هلا خالتي شلونك يالغاليه* 


*ام محمد: هلا ولدي مازن احنا بخير وانت ؟* 


*مازن: تمام مرتاح ...شلونك خلود* 


*خلود: تمام ياقاطع* 


*مازن: هههههههه شنسوي بعد ...وانتي خالتي مانشوفك ولاشئ حشى ماتزورونا مثل قبل* 


*ام محمد: تعرف ياولدي مسؤوليات البنات وخاصه هذي* 


*واشرت على شوق* 


*مازن: تعلميني عليها هاالدبه اعرفها اكثر منكم...* 


*شوق: ياسلام انا دبه ياتمساح* 


*الكل ماعدا ريناد: ههههههههه* 


*مازن: وحور ليه ساكته كل هذا تفكرين في زوجك اتصل عليه؟* 


*حور: ههههههههه لانك حاقرني وانا الاكبر مايصير ابدأ عليك باالسلام* 


*مازن: حقك علي طيب* 


*انتبه لوحده متغطيه من هذي ....لما لف شك ريناد يمكن...* 


*مازن: انا اسمحولي شوي* 


*هبه: من وين جاي؟* 


*مازن: مقهى انترنت وبسبح حتى اطلع مره ثانيه*  


*وهو يصعد عاالدرج قام يفكر ليه متغطيه عني؟ تستحي؟ ذي تستحي والله ماشفت بنت مثلها قويه عين ترادد اللي اكبر منها الله يهديها....* 


*الساعه 12 رجعوا ....* 


*ريناد: تصبحون على خير* 


*ماهر,حور: وانتي من اهله....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كان جالس عاالكنبه بعد ماطلعت من الحمام حتى تبدل ملابسها جلست جنبه ...



حور: ايش اللي ملعوز ثوبك كذا ماهر؟




ماهر: هههه بنت واحد من الربع حليلها عمرها 3 سنوات من شافتني لزقت فيني وهي تاكل شكولاته




سكتت يوم شافت الفرحه بعين ماهر وهو يتكلم عن البنت....اه ياليت اقدر اسعدك ياماهر واجيب لك ولد....






نزلت راسها ....ماحست الا بيده ماسكه يدها بحنان....






ماهر: حبيبتي حور.....ليه كذا يعني؟






حور: لاني مو قادره اسعدك واجيب لك ولد






ماهر: سعادتي معاك ياحور






حور: ادري انك تقول هاالكلام حتى ماتضايقني وتزعلني....






ماهر: حور حبيبتي ابيك تفهمين شئ واحد سعادتي وانا بجنبك مالها مثيل مافي شئ يهمني بهاالدنيا غيرك..والولد ان ماجاء الحين بيجي يوم ويشرف صح او لا؟






حور: بس ياماهر






ماهر: لابس ولاشئ تبين تزعليني يعني؟






حور: لا






ماهر: اجل سكري عاالموضوع اللي مافي منه فايده..






حور: كيف مافي منه فايده ياماهر






ماهر: يوووه منك انتي شفيك اليوم ...






حور: مافيني شئ بس لازم نشوف حل






ماهر:ايش حله ياام العريف...






حور: نروح المستشفى نكشف






ماهر: اتوقع مافقدتي ذاكرتك للحين ..واتوقع رحنا المستشفى قبل شهرين وتذكرين ايش قال الدكتور






حور: فاكره قال مسأله وقت...بس خايفه ان العيب يطلع مني






ماهر: شفيك يقولك مسأله وقت....عارفه انك سخيفه بجد






قام وراح عند الباب






حور: وين رايح






ماهر:ستين داهيه....






طلع وسكر الباب بقوه...سمعت صوته ريناد اللي كانت في غرفتها وتسولف مع احمد عاالماسنجر...






معذب البنات: متى رجعتي






حلى الشرقيه: رجعت وشبكت على طول






معذب البنات: لهالدرجه تحبيني هههه






حلى الشرقيه: احمدوه وجع






احمد: هههههههههههه دبه...اقول جوجو 






حلى الشرقيه: جوجو بعينك






احمد: ماعليه جوهره....احكي لي عن نفسك اكثر...






ريناد:اوكي اسمع






احمد: امممممممم






ريناد: انا امي توفت وعمري 10 سنوات هاالشئ اثر علي كثير وصدمني صدمه مالها مثيل ..بعدها بقيت سنتين دوم جالسه لوحدي ومااكلم حد ابوي مايأس مني سافر وياي الكويت لطبيب نفسي يقولون شاطر..ماحبيت المكان وجننته بس علشان نرجع وصحيح رجعنا السعوديه هربت لبيت عمي وبفضل الله ثم فضل عمي وبنت عمي وحتى مرة عمي حبوني كثير وانا اكثر...حبيت الحياه حسيت لسه فيها اشياء جميله...



طبعا ماانسى فضل اخوتي وخاصه اخوي الكبير ابوي الثالث من بعد ابوي وعمي ...






احمد: ايوه كملي






ريناد: سافرنا بعدها كندا شهرين لما رجعنا حسيت اني بنت جديده مشاعري واحاسيسي تجددت والظلام اللي كان داخلي تبدد ولله الحمد...






احمد: الحمدلله واسف يالجوهره خليتك تذكرين شئ نسيتيه من زمان وماكنتي حابه تذكرينه






ريناد: لاعادي احمد...وامي اصلا حتى لو ماتت وتركتني انا كل يوم قبل ماانام اضم صورتها لحظني واحس انها معاي وعايشه بقلبي اكلمها واكيد تسمعني....






كملت معاه سوالف لين تعبت واستأذنت منه وراحت لسريها وحضنت مخذتها ....

كان جالس مع زوجته وبته وعلى رجلها ولدها الصغير....

ام ناصر: ناصر شفيك انا قلت لك لااا

ابوناصر: ام ناصر لايصير راسك يابس هذا ولدك الوحيد كيف ماتبين سعادته

ام ناصر: سعادته مو مع خلود في الف وحده غيرها

سلمى: يمه تعرفين ناصر مايبي غيرها

ام ناصر: مايخالف اخطب له غيرها ومع الايام بيحبها وينساها واصلا ناصر مايرفض لي طلب

سلمى: يمه حبيبتي تعرفين ناصر زين حتى لو وافق على غيرها بداخله يتعذب

ابوناصر: وبعدين لاالبنت ولااهلها ينعابون...وابوها رجال تاجر وسمعته بين الناس طيبه

ام ناصر: كل هاالكلام مايقدر يأثر على رأي يبي غيرها مستعده ادور له لكن خلود لا

سلمى: يمه فكري شوي سعاده ناصر بين يدينك لاتخليه تعيس

ام ناصر: يلا تعيس بلا خرابيط ينسى

بعدها قامت ام ناصر للمطبخ وناصر كان واقف وراء باب الصاله الكبير ويسمع كلام امه حاول يتماسك حتى مايعصب ودخل الصاله بهدوء ..سلمت عرفت انه سمع كل شئ وقبل ماتتكلم تكلم هو...

ناصر: خليني انا ياسلمى بتكلم

ابو ناصر: ناصر...انت من متى هنا؟

ناصر: من اول ماتكلمتوا عن حياتي وقررت الوالده مصيري وانا ابد علي بس انفذ اوامرها حتى تكون مبسوطه

لكن...دامها ماتبي خلود مااقدر بعد اجبرها واتزوج بنت الناس وتتعذب معاي في شئ مالها ذنب فيه

سلمى: ناصر انت ماراح تاخذ غير خلود

ناصر: سلمى خلاص الوالده اصلا انهت الموضوع دامها مو موافقه براحتها تبون شئ؟

ابوناصر: على وين ياولدي؟

ناصر: بطلع اشم هواء

ابوناصر: انتبه لنفسك ولاتتأخر*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شال شماغه وحطه عاالسيت اللي جنبه وحرك السياره وين اروح..الدنيا ضايقه علي...اه يالدنيا ليش تسوين فيني كذا..اللي مو قادر استوعبه اني عمري ماشفت بنت عجبتني مثل خلود يوم قررت اخطبها امي تعارض..اوووف معقوله كل شئ بيضيع وخلود بتضيع مني وتروح لواحد غيري.....لاااااااااا مستحيل ماراح اسكت....* 
*بس ودي اشوفها ابي احس باالراحه ...اكيد برتاح لو شفتها..شفيني انا جنيت اكيد وكيف باشوفها....يلا خليني امر على بيتهم حتى لو ماشفتها عادي اهم شئ ازور دار الحبايب....* 
*لف عااليسار وراح لبيتهم ماشاف حد عند الباب الا السايق اخذ لفه ولما رجع شافها وجنبها ابوها لابسه نظارتها الشمسيه ومبتسمه ....وقف شوي يطالعها بعدين حس على نفسه وقف بعيد شوي ولكن عيونه لازالت عليها...* 
*ياالله تجنن وهي مبتسمه بس وين رايحه ...ركبت السياره ومشت....دقت في باله فكره الا اعرف وين بتروح ومشى وراهم وقفوا عند بيت ابو ماهر....بيت منو هذا بعد..يمكن تزور وحده من صاحباتها..بس في هاالوقت معقوووله* 
*طلعت حور وهي متنقبه وركبت جنب خلود...قام يفكر اختها يمكن جايز بس مادري وين بيروحون...*
*مشى وراهم لين وصلوا لابن خلدون القريب اصلا من بيتهم...* 
*استغرب ...ابن خلدون بعد..الظاهر بيصير مكان التقائنا الدائم...نزلت حور وراها خلود ودخلوا*
*نزل من السياره بعد ماترك كل اغراضه فيها من جوال وبوك ومااخذ الا المفتاح وبقى في يده لين دخل*
*دورها...وين راحت هذي..تلفت يمين ويسار اييييييييه هذي واقفه هناك..تكلم اختها وتبعد عنها وتدخل محل لوحدها واختها تروح الظاهر جهه الحمام....* 
*استغل هاالفرصه ودخل وراها كانت تتفرج وهو يطالعها وسرحان فيها تحركت من مكانها وهو سرح بعيد في كلام امه وكيف مصممه انها تزوجه بكيفها وراحتها مشى وهو يفكر وصدم في شئ......طاح من يده المفتاح عاالارض...شال المفتاح وطالع اللي صدم فيه....ماتوقع خلوووووووود ...* 
*طالعته وهي منحرجه وتراجعت خطوتين* 
*خلود: اوووه سوووري* 
*ناصر: ها...لا لا عاااادي عسى ماتعورتي بس* 
*خلود: لا بسيطه* 
*بقى مبتسم وهي كشرت شفته من قبل بس وين.....شايفه هاالملامح..ايييييييييييه هذا اخو ساره صديقه شووق* 
*ابتعدت عنه وهي محتفظه بنظرته وابتسامته بنفسها.....وشافت حور قدامها وحتى تتهرب منه ومن الموقف المحرج....* 
*خلود: ابي ارجع* 
*حور: شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مامدانا خلود* 
*خلود(تحاول تخترع كذبه): حور بطني مو قادره* 
*حور: الله والبطن اووووف يلا نرجع اخر مره اجي معاك* 
*خلود: يلااااااااا* 
*لفت لكن ماشافته اكيد راح ....طلعت من اختها وراحت وطول الطريق تفكر في الصدف اللي جمعتها فيه مرتين...* 
*اما ناصر طاير من الوناااسه رجع البيت وصعد غرفته قبل مايشوف حد ويعكر عليه مزاجه...*
*سلمى كانت جالسه مع امها بغرفه الملابس....* 
*سلمى: يمه فكري زين ارجوك مايتاهل ناصر* 
*ام ناصر(وهي تكوي الثوب): مايحتاج* 
*سلمى: ليش يمه راسك يابس*  
*ام ناصر: اذا ابي مصلحة ناصر يصير راسي يابس* 
*سلمى: مصلحته مع وحده يحبها ويبيها مو مع وحده مايدري عن هوا دارها*  
*ام ناصر: ناصر انا اعرف له زين باكلمه وبقتنع اكيد* 
*سلمى: بنشوووف* 
*ام ناصر: ليش تكلميني بهااللهجه* 
*سلمى: يممممه شفيها بعد لهجتي كل شئ مو عاجبك* 
*ام ناصر: كل هاالعصبيه علشان بنت ابليس* 
*سلمى: استغفر الله العضيم حراام يمه عليك هم ناس طيبين ماشفنا منهم الا كل خير ..لاتخليني يمه قلبك قاسي كذا* 
*ام ناصر: سلمى ماراح تحبين ناصر اكثر مني طيب وقفلي عاالموضوع* 
*سلمى: عاالعموم انا رايحه لولدي* 
*ام ناصر: زوجك وينه ماشرف حضرته هاالاسبوع* 
*سلمى: يمه تعرفين ظروف شغله باالرياض وماقدر ينزل هاالاسبوع عن اذنك....* 
*لما طلعت سلمى 5 دقايق وطلعت هي وراها وراحت غرفه ناصر دخلت بدون ماتدق الباب لقته جالس على سريره وشكله سرحان* 
*جلست مكانه وكلمته بهدوء....* 
*ام ناصر: وين رحت ناصر* 
*ناصر: اشم هواء يمه* 
*ام ناصر: ناصر اسمعني يمه انا لما رفضت خلود ترى لمصلحتك انا اشوف ياحبيبي ياولدي اللي انت ماتشوفه انت عارف خلود تربت معظم عمرها باالغرب واكيد اخذت اطباعهم..واحنا ما.....* 
*قاطعها بهدوء وبرود: يعني يمه؟* 
*ام ناصر: اخطب لك غيرها واكيد مابترفض كلمه امك صح* 
*ناصر(وهي يحس بموته قرب): مصممه يمه؟* 
*ام ناصر: اكيد* 
*ناصر: اجل ليش تاخذين راي سوي اللي تبينه....* 
*ام ناصر: كفو والله بولدي ..خلاص من اليوم راح اخطب لك*  
*ناصر: براحتك* 
*ام ناصر: ماتبي تعرف مين العروس* 
*ناصر(وهو يشوي ويصارخ بوجهه امه): مين يعني في غيرها بنت خالتي دينا* 
*ام ناصر: طبعا بتعجبك انا متأكده باناصر....* 
*ناصر(وهو يتوجهه لناحيه الدرج): انا باروح انام* 
*ام ناصر(بفرح): نووووم العوافي ياناصر* 
*انسدح على سريره والعبره خانقته ..ليش اللي ابيها صعب اخذها اه ياربي ساعدني مالي غيرك انت الوحيد العالم بلي في قلبي..* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*هههههههه*

*يا الله حبيبتي كملي* 

*مو تتأخري عليي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. صغيرة بس خطيرة ..*
*لا تصيري طماعه نزلت لج 3 اجزاء اليوم ..*
*بكره ان شاء الله بنزل بعد ..*
*يعطيك العافيه ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دموووعه

والله شكلها روووعه

يسلموو عالمجهود حبيبتي

ماننحرم من عطائك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلاً بشمعتنا ..*
*وأنا أقول شهالنور الا شمووعه عندنا ..*
*الرائع هو حضورك وتعقيبك الكريم خيوووه  ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يااارب ..*
*ما ننحرم منك ..*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دقت خلود على شوق بغرفتها فتحت لها وهي مبتسمه طالعت في يد خلود توقعت تشوف اكياااس كثيره لكن ماعندها الا كيستين

شوق: بس؟؟؟غريبه

خلود: تعالي معي الغرفه

سحبت اختها وراحت الغرفه.....طلعت من اول كيس فستان اسود

شوق: خلود...هذا اكيد مو قياسك

خلود: مو لي لاختي

شوق: جد امووووووواه 

ضحكت خلود على بوسه شوق اللي باالهواء

سحبت خلود يد شوق وجلستها عاالسرير

خلود: ممكن ندردش مع بعض

شوق: اكيد

خلود: شوق حبيتي مره؟

تفاجأت من سؤال اختها بس حاولت ترسم ابتسامه طبيعيه

شوق: اممممممم ايه ..

شافت في عيون اختها نظره استفهام لهذا كملت...

.شوفي خلود انا فتحت عيني على بشار ولد عمي كنا اول شئ مثل الاخوان دوم نلعب مع بعض ونتناقر على اقل شئ لما كبرنا شوي وبشار صار باالثانوي لاحظت نظراته لي كانت غيييير تدرين بعدها ايش سوى ؟ راح كلم ابوه حتى يخطبني

خلود: ههههه جد؟؟؟

شوق: أي والله...قاله عمي انا اصلا ماابيك الا لشوق بس خلص جامعتك اول....ايييه مع الايام كلم عمي ابوي يعني على اساس اني خلاص لبشار ....ساعتها لما عرفت غيرت نظرتي له بديت احسه شئ تجاهه يزيد كل يووم وحبيته

ابتسمت خلود وطالعت المرايه وراء شوق وسرحت......

شوق: خلووود ليكون بس طحتي 

خلود: نو ثينك

شوق:اتكلمي عربي خلاص ودعي حياة الغرب

خلود: أي كانت شوق 

شوق: اعترفي خلود السالفه فيها انه...ليش ابتسمتي يوم سألتك

خلود: بيكوز أي ريممبر سم بيرسون (لاني تذكرت شخص معين )

شوق: من..؟؟

كانت بتقول اخو ساره لكن سكتت ......مشكله لو قلت مااضمن شوق ماتقول باالغلط لساره...لااااا معقوله ماتسويها شوق عقلها اكبر من كذا....

خلود: اخو ساره

فتحت شوق عينها عاالاخير

شوق: شنو؟؟؟؟ نصور الدينصور؟؟؟

خلود: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شوق: شفيك تضحكين بعد....وش اللي جابه على بالك؟؟

خلود: شفته اليوم باالسوق

شوق: جد؟؟؟؟؟؟ أي سوق رحتوا

خلود: ابن خلدون طبعا

شوق: يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ....طيب وبعدين

قالت خلود كل شئ صار لها لشوق ....استغربت شوق تعرف ناصر زين بحكم صداقتها مع ساره...تعرف انه ابدا مايعبر البنات ولو حصل وصار له موقف مثل هذا ماراح يقول اكثر من كلمه اسف ويطلع....

غريبه....

شوق: يمكن معجب

خلود: هههههههههه افكورس نت

شوق: مادري والله عنكم.....

دق في هاالوقت محمد اخوهم الباب....ودخل

محمد: انتوا هني وانا ادور عليكم

شوق: تفضل محمد ليش واقف عاالباب

محمد: قوموا الوالده معصبه حدها.....صار لها ساعه تناديكم للغداء

خلود: اوكي ليتس جووو

نزلوا تحت وجلسوا مع امهم وابوهم

ام محمد: ساعه حتى تنزلوا

طالعت شوق خلود ونزلت راسها

محمد: خلاص يمه حبيبتي اتركيهم عنك

ام محمد: والله مافي الا محمد في بينكم مريحني مو انتي واختك

ابو محمد: افاااا بس ياالغاليه واحنا وين رحنا

ام محمد(ببتسامه): انتوا الاصل 

شوق: ايييييوه ياعيني عاالحب يبه بذمتك انت لسه تحب امي؟

ابومحمد: طبعا هذي ام محمد الغاليه

شوق: يعني مامليت منها

ام محمد: شوق وجع بس اسكتي وكمل غداك

شوق: اهئ اهئ انا زعلت 

خلود: ههههههههههههههههههه تعالي اراضيك

كملت خلود غذاها وجاء على بالها ناصر وابتسامته لها...ونظراته العميقه....

ماحست الا بماي على وجهها....

خلود: اووووو ماي جاد

ابو محمد: كذا يامهبوله خرعتي اختك 

شوق: شوفها يبه سرحااانه في شنو الله العالم

ام محمد: اكيد في دراستها مو مثلكت تلفزيون وانترنت وسوق لكن الدراسه اخر همك مادري متى بتعقلين وتصيرين مراه ماتشوفين بنت خالتك هبه اش زينها فاهمه وعاقله....

شوق: اووووف يمه الف مره قلت لك لاتقارنيني فيها...من زينها عاد بايخه اكرهها

ام محمد: انا عاد ماعلي منك البنت عاجبتني خليها بس تخلص ثانويه واخطبها لمحمد...

غص باالاكل وشال كاس الماي وشرب...حرك نظره بين شوق اللي بانت عليها العصبيه وبين ملامح امه الهاديه......

محمد: ايش قلتي يمه

ام محمد: نخطبها لك ليش ماتبيها؟

محمد: مو مسأله ماابيها يمه هبه مثل خواتي شوق وحور وخلود وعمري مافكرت فيها كزوجه او ...

كان بيقول حبيبه لكنه غمض عينه وهو يتخيل صوره سماح قدامه واكيد الحين دموعها شلالات على خدها ....

ام محمد: يامحمد ناس كثير قالوا مثلك بس بعد الزواج تغير كل شئ

محمد: انا غير عن اذنكم

ترك الملعقه اللي كانت بيده وصعد غرفته وهو متضايق......

ابومحمد: كذا عكرتي مزاجه قال لك مايبيها يعني مايبيها ليش غصب يعني وبعدين انا اصلا ماابيها لولدي

شوق(بفرح): هيييييييييييييه عاااش ابووي

طالعتها امها بعصبيه خلتها تسكت وتنزل راسها

ام محمد: وليش ماتبيها لولدك ان شاء الله

ابومحمد: لاتسألين وخلاص قفلوا على هاالموضوع وحذاري حد منكم يضايق محمد بكلمه فاهمين

ام محمد(بنبره منخفضه): اللي تشوفه ياابو محمد....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*جلس على سريره....وقام يفكر فيها..اه قد ايش احبك ياسماح..ليش خليتيني احبك وابتعدتي عني...ليييش...
كان وده يسمع صوتها كان راح يتصل على جوالها لكن تراجع...شنو جنيت انا...لو حد من اهلها سمعها وهي تتكلم...بس محتاج اسمع صوتها والحين باالذات.....راح ارسل لها مسج.....

((سماح ....اخبارك؟؟ فاضيه ولامشغوله ))

لما وصلها المسج كانت بغرفتها ترتب اغراض عرسها والدمعه على خدها لما شافت المسج مسحت الدمعه وابتسمت وجلست عاالسرير ...رسلت له

((محمد؟؟؟؟ انا بخير وانت شلونك....فاضيه ليش ))

((سماح يعني ماحد معاك))

((انا لوحدي باالغرفه ))

بعد ماقرأ المسج رن جوالها استغربت لما دق....ترددت ترفعه اولا...لكن ماهان عليها تخليه ينتظر اكثر...

سماح: الووو

سكت محمد لما سمع صوتها...ايش اقول لها...اخبارك؟؟ اسألها عن اخبارها وانا عارفها زين ....صوتها رجعه لهذاك اليوم لما قالت له انها انخطبت ماعرف ايش يرد عليها وسكر السماعه بوجهها ومن يومها خلاص افترقوا ....

سماح: محمد انت معي؟

محمد: اه ايوه معاك عسى ماكنتي مشغوله وازعجتك

سماح: لاابد...اخبارك محمد

محمد: اخباري.....تعرفيها اكثر من أي حد ثاني كيف تسأليني هاالسؤال وانتي عارفه انك كسرتي قلبي ومشيتي...خليتيني احبك واحلم فيك ليل نهار بعدها يطلع كل شئ وهم عايش فيه....

سماح(بصياح): بس بس يامحمد..حرام عليك انت ماتحس تتوقع اني ممكن اخذ غيرك برضاي ....

ماعرفت تكمل لانها قامت تبكي

محمد: لاتبكين سماح.......اسف بس لساني فلت مني ...المهم انتي اخبارك واخبار تجهيزات العرس

سماح: ــــــــــ

محمد: سموحه انا اكلمك تسمعيني؟

سماح: معاك

محمد: ليش ساكته؟؟؟جاوبيني

سماح: امممممم اكذب عليك ان قلت به\خير لكن يلا الحمدلله على كل حال والتجهيزات تقريبا كل شئ تمام

محمد: الا اخبار زوجه عمك الملسونه عسى ماتضايقك

سماح(وهي تطالع الكدمات والضربات اللي برجلها ويدها): شقول لك محمد...لكن الشكوى لغير اللع مذله

محمد(بعصبيه): تطقك هاالذيبه لسه؟

سماح: امس بس تأخرت ربع ساعه باالسوق مع بنتها الا وتطقني طق حمدت ربي طلعت منه سالمه

محمد: لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله ..وانتي ليش ماتدافعين عن نفسك

سماح: ههههه ليش قصرت ضربتها برموت التلفزيون على عينها زين ماعميت والجزمه على راسها

محمد: هههههههههههه منتي هينه ياسماح....اه الله يوفقك ويسعدك

سماح: من قلبك

محمد: تبين الصراحه....من وراء قلبي ....عارف اني اناني لكن....القلب ومشاكله....

سماح: محمد..... مهما صار وافترقنا ...ابيك تحط شئ واحد في بالك اني ماراح احس باالسعاده الا وانا وياك

اعتصر قلبه باالالم كل شئ بينهم انعاد مثل الشريط قدام عينه....اه من الزمن الغدار....

سماح: محمد...وينك؟

محمد: معاك معاك حبيبتي .....

سماح(وهي منحرجه): اممم خلاص محمد لازم اسكر...

محمد: وين بتروحين؟

سماح: بطلع السوق

محمد: وين ومع مين؟

سماح: مع مرة عمي وين اممممممممم ماراح اقولك 

محمد: تكفين سماح قولي لي وين رايحين

سماح: الواحه

محمد: اها اجل يلا مااعطلك.....انتبهي لنفسك زين

سماح: من عيوني مع السلامه

محمد: الله يسلمك

سكر وهو مبتسم.... اقدر اشوفها... بس عيب خلااااص هي صارت لغيري..اه لكن عناد فيه والله اشوفها هذي حبيبتي انا ..وهو خليه مو داري باالدنيا...يفتكر بيعيش سعيد مع وحده بعمر بنته...لكن لا انا اعرف سماح كيف تحبني واكيد ماراح يحس باالسعاده ويمكن يطلقها.....ساعتها تصير لي انا ......دقت في باله فكره وراح لشوق حتى يتفق معاها......* 

*مثل ما وعدتكم .. ونزلت جزئين ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن

**
*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*أني طـــمـــاعـــة* 


*كسرتي خاطري وجرحتي مشاعري* 

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ <<< التعبير رايح فيها* 

*ما قلت لش نزلي أمس* 

*خلاااص حرمت اقوول لش نزلي أجزاء* 

*هههههههه*

*القصة روووعة*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. صغيرة بس خطيرة ..*
*تسلمي ع التواصل والتعقيبات الحلوه ..*
*ههههههههه << خلاص ولا تزعلي انزل لج جزء الحين ..*
*ههههههههههه كل شيء ولا زعلج ..*
*يعطيك الف عافيه  ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سكر من عند سماح وهو مبتسم دخلت عليه شوق وهو حاضن الجوال ومبتسم طالعته مستغربه تقول بخاطرها بسم الله اخوي الظاهر فيه جني

شوق(وهي تنط عاالسرير ): هيه محمد شفيك...جني؟ مريض؟
محمد: لابارك الله فيك شنو ماعندك اتيكيت يااختي دقي الباب قبل ماتدخلين
شوق: دقيته الف مره ولما مارديت دخلت ...شفيك حاضن الجوال ومبتسم لايكون تبي صوره
محمد(وهو يتنهد): اه ..احبهااااااا
شوق: من هي؟
محمد: انتي في غيرك يعني......اقول شوشو
شوق: شوشو؟؟؟ وراك شئ لكن مايخالف قووول
محمد: انتي مو زهقانه؟
شوق: الا زهقانه ونص روحي بتطلع من مكانها الحقني حمووووود
محمد: ههههااي حلووو شرايك اوديك الواحه مول
شوق: لاودني فؤاد سنتر
محمد: لاياخبله يمدحون الواحه يقولك واحد من الربع رايح مع خطيبته واش اغراض اخذتها فنااانه اخر صرعه
شوق: لااحلف انت بس محمد وراك شئ اعترف؟
محمد: لاوالله بوديك لله وفي الله
شوق: رغم اني مو مصدقه لكن يلا نروووح
محمد(وهو يحضن شوق): كفوو والله بأختي يلا قومي تجهزي
شوق: باقول لخلود تجي معانا
محمد: توها رايحه الظهر مع حور السوق....لكن يلا ماعليه اتحملكم
شوق: ثوااني واحنا جاهزين ...

............

بعد ماطلعت دخل الحمام حتى يسبح وتجهز....اما هي دخلت على خلود بغرفتها ولقتها تقرأ كتاب عن الادب الانجليزي شالته من يدها ورمته عاالارض...

خلود(وهي معصبه): شووووووووووووق
شوق: بلحمها وشحمها قومي يالخبله اخوك بيطلعنا
خلود: وييين؟
شوق: السووووووق وعلى حساااابه 
خلود: relly ? (جد ؟ )
شوق: أي جد والله لاخلي هاالمشوار يطلع من عينه حمدوه الدب يفكر حركاته تمشي علي
خلود: يلاااااااا لانتأخر 
شوق: يلاااا

.........

تجهزوا ونزلوا وقدامهم محمد الكاشخ ...شافتهم امهم وهي لابسه قفازات لانها تحب تعتني باالزرع في الحديقه...

ام محمد: هاااا على وين؟
محمد(وهو يطالع خواته): اه بعد وين السوق
ام محمد: انتوا ماتشبعون من السوق يلا كل وحده على غرفتها
خلود: مااامي بليييييز
شوق(وهي تقلد خلود بدلعها المعروف): ايييه ماااااميتوووو بليييز
خلود-شوق: هههههههههههههههه
ام محمد: صج ماتستحون حياتكم كلها ضحك ومسخره 
شوق: يمممه ليش كله معصبه ابتسمي وهيصي الحيااه حلووه بس نفهمها 
ام محمد: انتي جب ولاكلمه ويلا تراكم تعبتوا اخوكم من كثر هاالطلعات والمشاوير..
محمد: لا يمه تعبهم راحه هم خواتي مهما كان
قامت شوق تطالعه بنص عين تعرف انه يمثل ورااااااه انه ولكنه

راح لعند امه وحبها على راسها
محمد: يلا يمه علشان خاطري ياالغاليه هاالمره بس
ام محمد: علشان خاطرك بس يابو جاسم مرخوصين فمان الله
شوق: يمممه ابي فلوس
ام محمد: مو امس عطيتك 700 ريال وينهم
شوق: اه احم يمممه تسلفتهم خلود تعرفين راحت اليوم السوق مع حور
خلود: انا؟
شوق(وهي تدوس على رجل خلود): ايييه شنو نسيتي خوخه (اسم دلع خلود) ..يلا يممممممممه
ام محمد: على فكره انا هاالوضع كله مو عاجبني عنبوو تجلسون باالسوق اكثر من جلستكم في البيت مايصير عيب ..
محمد وهو يكلم نفسه عز الله راحت البنت ورجعت بعد
محمد: خلاص شوق انا اعطيك يلاا مشينا

...............

رفعت سماعه التلفون ودقت على صديقتها....
هبه: هلا وغلا
ورود: اهليييييين هلا بااقاطعه
هبه: انا ياالظالمه
ورود: أي لو ماانا ادق عليك ماتدقين
هبه: شسوي بعد اشغال الدنيا
ورود: اسكتي اللي يسمعك يقول فاتحه بيت وتربين عيال
هبه: ويييييييي بسم الله علي
ورود: بسم الله انا شقلت عاد
هبه: قالت اربي عيال والخدم وين راحوا
ورود: ايييه ماعلينا ....ماقلتي لي اخبار العزيمه اللي سويتوها
هبه: اممممممم عاديه
ورود: بنت خالتك العفريته شوق جات
هبه: أي مالت عليها وجات معاها بنت عمها رينادووه
ورود: وع وربي هاالبنت مااواطنها بعيشه الله
هبه: المشكله مفكره نفسها ملكه جمال
ورود: هبه ماتقدرين تنكرين انها جميله بصراحه
هبه: مو اجمل مني
ورود: مشكله الثقه الزايده
هبه: يحق لي صح ولا؟
ورود: الا صح..الا بغيت اقولك عن...
هبه(قاطعتها): عارفه عن حبيب القلب مازن
ورود: اخباره عسى ماشاف رينادوه لما جات
هبه: لاتغطت عنه استغربت 
ورود: يووه ايش الطاري 
هبه: مادري يمكن استحت منه
ورود: اهااااااااا
سمعت هبه دق عاالباب
هبه: اوكي ورود اكيد هذا مازن جاي باكلمك بعدين باي

سكرت وراحت فتحت الباب وصحيح كان مازن ....
مازن: هبه بسألك مفتاح سيارتي ماشفتيه
هبه: مفتاحك الا انت نسيته امس هنا
مازن: هااااتيه

فتحت الدرج وعطته اياه
هبه: وين رايح؟
مازن: بطلع مع بشار
هبه(بارتباك): اه اممممم غريبه محمد يروح معاكم
مازن: دقيت عليه قالت لي خالتي طالع مع شوق وخلود السوق 
هبه: اهااااااااااا طيب

طلع وسكرت الباب وراه بقووه اوووووف جد مليت متى بس محمد يحس اني احبه وابيه لي....معقوله في وحده غيري بباله؟ لا مااظن ليش في وحده بجمااالي اكيد لاحظني بس مستحي..جاااايز...

.........................
كان يدورها مو محصلها شوق وخلود مشغولين باالتشري ...دزت اخوها من يدها
شوق: محمد شرايك في هاالبنطلون
محمد: هاااخ لاااااا مو حلو في احلى
لمحها وهي تدخل المحل اللي مجاور المحل اللي واقفين عنده

محمد: تعااااالي في هاالمحل اشكال احلى
دخلوا الثلاثه وشافها تختار بلوزات....ابتسم...هذي هي سماح ماتغيرت بحلاوتها ورقتها ونظراتها.....بس ضعفاااانه اكيد ماتاكل انا اوريها اذا رجعت.....
شاف مرت عمها تكلمها بعدها لفوا حتى يطلعون ..لما شافته جمدت مكانها ...هو ابتسم....مشت بسرعه ...يوم صارت جنبه ...همس لها.....(( حليااااانه))

كل هذا صار وشوق ماانتبهت لسماح ....وبعد ماخلصوا رجعوا البيت....

......................

ام ناصر كلمت اختها ام دينا على موضوع الخطوووبه وقالت لها انها بتاخذ رأي دينا وترد عليها في اقرب فرصه....

دينا: ماابيه
ام دينا: شنوووووووووو ليش عاد ناصر ماينعاب وبعدين هو ولد خالتك كيف ترفضيه
دينا: على عيني وعلى راسي ولد خالتي والنعم فيه لكن ماابيه 
دينا بنت طيووبه وحلوه وتحب ناصر بس مثل الاخو لااكثر وتعرف عن سالفته مع خلود من سلمى القريبه منها مررره 
ام دينا: يادينا فكري بعقل الولد ماينرد
دينا: مستحيل اغير رأي ناصر مثل اخوي يمه
ام دينا: طيب بعطيك مهله تفكرين
دينا: اوووه يمه ماراح اغير رأي خلاص ناصر ماابيه 
ام دينا: براحتك يابنتي مااقدر اجبرك ....والله اني منحرجه كيف باقول لخالتك كيييييف

طلعت امها من الغرفه وهي على طول دقت على سلمى....

سلمى: هاااا بشري شصار كلمتك خالتي
دينا: اييييه ورفضت طبعا
سلمى: مشكوووره دينا ...
دينا: على شنو تشكريني ياسلمى ناصر مثل اخوي وان ماساعدته بساعد منو
سلمى: تسلمين والله عن اذنك باخبر ناصر ...
دينا: اوكي باي

طلعت لاخوها بغرفته وقالت له كل اللي صار....
ناصر: تتكلمين جد؟
سلمى: شفت اختك وافكارها
ناصر(بفرح): والله دينا مافي مثلها عمري ماراح انسى لها هاالجميل تتوقعين الحين ياسلمى خلاص كل العقبات اللي بطريقي انزاحت
سلمى: اتوقع ان شاء الله
ناصر: ياااااااااااااااااارب 

..........................

طالع محمد ساعته 12 اكيد كل البيت نايييمين الحين..خلني ادق عليها اشوف اخبارها

سماح: الووو
محمد: هلا سماح
سماح: هلا محمد 
محمد: نامت النسره؟
سماح: ههههه من زمان دجاجه
محمد: شلونك 
سماح: الحمدلله على كل حال...محمد ليش...
قاطعها: لحظه...قبل كل شئ ليش ضعفاااانه مره سماح ماتاكلين
سماح:مالي نفس
محمد: ترى بزعل عليك مايصير صحتك اهم من كل شئ سماح لازم تهتمين بنفسك...
سماح: طيب ليش جيت
محمد: مشتاااق
سماح(وهي تتنهد): محمد خلاص لازم تنسى وانا انسى ومكالماتنا هذي مالها داعي
محمد (بعد صمت): ادري لكن مو بيدي واسف على ازعاجك 
سماح: لازم اسكر الحين باي
محمد: باي

سكرت وحطت راسها عاالمخده وبكت.....اه ادري تحبني وانا احبك اكثر وتبيني لكن مابيدنا شئ نسويه..هذا حكم الظروف القاسيه علينا.....

اما محمد حط يدينه ورا راسه وهو منسدح ويطالع السقف.....صارت قاسيه معاي جافه وبارده....لكن معاها حق مكالماتنا غلط في غلط...خاصه انها على ذمه رجال غيري الحين...لازم انساها لاااااااازم.....* 

*هاا .. رضيتي علينااا صغيررة ؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*
*
*

----------


## P!nk Cream

> *هاا .. رضيتي علينااا صغيررة ؟؟*



 
*احم احم* 

*اي رضيت عليش * 
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صغيرة ..*
*الحمد الله يوم رضيتي ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يااااارب ..*
*ما ننحرم منك ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*في اليوم اللي بعده خبرت ام دينا اختها برأي دينا ورفضها....عصبت ام ناصر ....كيف دينا ترفض ناااصر كييييف .....

راحت لناصر اللي كان جالس يشاهد تلفزيون وهو اصلا اذنه عند امه ..

ام ناصر: اممممم ناصر بغيتك في موضوع لكن ماابيك تزعل وتكدر خاطرك
ناصر(باستهبال): الا وهو ؟؟
ام ناصر: لاتزعل ياناصر لكن دينا رفضتك بس هذا ماينقص من قيمتك انت رجال والنعم فيك ودينا هي الخسرانه 
ناصر: براحتها يمه هذي حياتها وهي حره فيها...
ام ناصر: واذا هي ماقبلت الف غيرها بتقبل اكييد
ناصر: يمه من بين الالف ماابي الا وحده...خلود
ام ناصر: اووف من جاب هذي طاريها الحين 
ناصر: شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟ شقصدك يعني ماراح اخذها ماغيري رأيك من بعض رفض دينا
ام ناصر: لا

قام وراح غرفته وهو متضايق ...شافه ابوه وهو يدخل قام لحقه وجلس جنبه...
ناصر: يبه عرفت اللي صار دينا رفضتني والوالده شكلها بتخطب لي غيرها
ابو ناصر: لاتضايق عمرك ياولدي الزواج قسمه ونصيب
ناصر: انا متاكد نصيبي مع خلود ساعدني يبه.....
ابو ناصر: انا عارف انك تبي بنت ابو محمد وامك رافضه لكن دامي حي ..مافي حد بيوقف في طريق هاالزواج
ناصر: والوالده؟
ابو ناصر: خلها علي امك...اليوم ان شاء الله بتسمع الاخبار اللي تفرحك
ناصر(وهو يحب راس ابوه الطيب): الله لايخليني منك ياابو ناصر قول امين
ابوناصر: ههههه لكن عندي شئط
ناصر: اللي هو ؟ تدلل كلي لك
ابوناصر: عرسي وعرسك بيوم واحد
ناصر: شنو شنو بتعرس على امي حاشا وكلا
ابوناصر: هههههههه شفيك تخبلت انا وحده وياللله متحملها اقوم اجيب لي عله ثانيه علشان عاالعصفوريه
ناصر: ههههههههه لاخلى ولاعدم منك ياالغالي...

...................

بعد ماخلصت ريناد غداء شبكت عاالنت ولقت معذب البنات (احمد) اون لاين...

حلى الشرقيه: هاااااااااااااااااااي دب
معذب البنات: الجوهره؟ هلا وغلا..تو مانور الماسنجر
حلى الشرقيه: هههههه النور نووورك اخبارك
معذب البنات: والله تماااااام عال العال مرتااااح
حلى الشرقيه:اوبش اوبش 
معذب البنات: ههههههههههههه دبه
حلى الشرقيه: طالعه عليك
معذب البنات: تغديتي؟
حلى الشرقيه: أي والله 
معذب البنات: هني وعافيه
حلى الشرقيه: الله يعافيك

كملوا سوالفهم الى قرابه الساعتين ماحست ولاهو حس باالوقت وقطع عليها سوالفها صوت جوالها يرن وكان بشار المتصل.....

بشار: الو ريناد
ريناد: بيشو بغيت شئ؟
بشار: خبله ليش شاغله خط البيت يلا فصلي النت 
ريناد: ماااااااااااااافيه يلا باي
بشار: تعااااالي باقولك شئ
ريناد: قول بسرررعه
بشار: روحي غرفتي افتحي الدرج اللي جنب السرير بتلاقين ظرف بني جهزيه بامر اخذه الحين
ريناد: انزين باي

رجعت لاحمد عاالماسنجر

حلى الشرقيه: باااااااااااااااك
معذب البنات: احلى باك هلا وغلا وين رحتي جوجو؟
حلى الشرقيه: جوجو....مو حلو وااااع اختار غيره
معذب البنات: ههههههههه احمدي ربك دلعك..وين رحتي
حلى الشرقيه: اكلم اخوي الغثه
معذب البنات: كم عمره
حلى الشرقيه: مااذكر هههههههههههههههه
معذب البنات: الله يهديك هههه
حلى الشرقيه:يلا احمدووه الحين بطلع
معذب البنات: افااااا جوجو بدري
حلى الشرقيه: طالع ساعتك.....ساعتين من المسخره والسوالف والضحك المتواصل
معذب البنات: والله؟ بسرررررررررررعه اوووف خليك عاد
حلى الشرقيه : ماعليش احمد الجايات اكثر من الرايحات....
معذب البنات: بتدخلين الليل؟
حلى الشرقيه: اكيد ولو الساعه 12 
معذب: خلاص دووبه يلا روحي
حلى الشرقيه: باي

بعد ماسكرت اللاب توب دخل عليها بشار وهو معصب 

بشار(وهو يصارخ): انا ايش قلت لك....
ريناد(وهي خايفه): هااااا
بشار: انا مو قلت لك جيبي الظرف وانزلي حتى امر اخذه
ريناد: توني كنت باقوم

دخل عليهم اخوهم الكبير ماهر وسكتهم بنظراته....
ماهر: خيييير ليش صراخك واصل اخر الدنيا
بشار: اختك البايخه بعد ماتعرفها
ريناد: انا ماسويت شئ
بشار: اذا الكبار تكلموا انتي تسكتي فاهمه
ماهر: بس انت ولاكلمه .....ريناد فهميني ايش صار
ريناد: اتصل قال جيبي لي ظرف بغرفتي توني باقوم الا يدخل معصب...
بشار: 10 دقايق حتى تقومي اظن كفااايه
ماهر: انت ليش تهاوشها على شئ مايسوى
بشار: اطلع عنكم ابرك لي

بعد ماطلع بشار وراه طلع ماهر وسكر الباب....رمت نفسها عاالسرير وهي مبتسمه.....وتفكر في احمد...وناسه السوالف معاه الوقت يمر بسرررعه...الله يصبرني لليل ....

.................................

وهم طالعين من المسجد لصلاه المغرب شافها فرصه حتى يكلم ابوه....

ناصر: اقول يبه
ابو ناصر: هلا
ناصر: اممممممممم ايش صار على موضوعي
ابوناصر: أي موضوع
ناصر: يبه شفيك تنسى بسرعه موضوعي اللي خبري خبرك
ابوناصر: ايييييه كلمت امك
ناصر: وايش قالت؟
ابوناصر: ناصر ياولدي الزواج قسمه ونصيب والظاهر مالك نصيب فيها
ناصر: كييييييييف يبه البنت انا ابيها
ابوناصر: واللي تبيها بتاخذها

ماصدق لف على ابوه...
ناصر: ارجوك يبه لاتمزح معاي
ابوناصر: هههههههه ماامزح خلاص امك موافقه
حب راس ابوه 3 مرات
ابوناصر: عورت راسي خلااص
ناصر: احبك يبه
ابوناصر: هههههههه ارتحت الحين؟
ناصر: اكييييج متى بنخطبها
ابوناصر: مسرع ..عين من الله خير والاسبوع الجاي يصير خير
ناصر: اسبوع؟؟؟كثير يبه خليها بكره
ابوناصر: الحين صبرت هاالمده مو قادر تصبر اسبوع
ناصر: لاتحرجني يبببه خلاص بكره علشاني
ابوناصر:هههههههه تم بكره ان شاء الله

في اليوم اللي بعده راح ناصر وابوه يخطبون خلود ومحمد اتفاجأ لان ناصر صاحبه لما كانوا باالمدرسه ورجال ماينرد راح لاخته على اساس اقرب لها من ابوه وقال لها ....

تفاجأت وسكتت
محمد: شرايك؟؟؟
خلود: مادري
محمد: موافقه او لا؟
خلود: بهاالسرعه ...؟ خلوني افكر
محمد: خلود ترى ناصر صاحبي وصدقيني بترتاحين وياه
خلود: كيف شكله؟
محمد: ههههههههههههه اه منكم يالبنات اهم شئ عندكم الشكل تعالي معي الغرفه اذكر ان عندي صور من ايام المدرسه كنا برحله....

راح معاها وطلع البوم كبير ودور عاالصوره وباالموت حصلها سحبها كان فيها 4 شباب وناصر صاير عند الطرف....

محمد: هذا هو ناصر
حط صبعه عليه انصدمت خلود........مستحيييييل هذا هو نفسه...كييييييف؟؟
محمد: شرايك فيه؟ وسيم صح؟

ابتسمت بارتباك من الصدمه ومن كلام اخوها ....وماعرفت ايش تقول...
خلود: باروح غرفتي
محمد: هههههههههه مستحيه يعني ..عاالعموم فكري في الموضوع وخذي راحتك وتأكدي ماحد بيغصبك عليه ياخلود حتى لو كان صاحبي ويعز علي اني ارفضه......
خلود: اوكي...

طلعت من عند محمد وراحت على طول غرفه شوق وقالت لها كل السالفه....
شوق: تكذبين؟؟؟ اخو سوير؟؟؟؟ هو نفسه؟؟ كيييييييييف؟
خلود: مادري
شوق: في الموضوع انه ...كيف تشوفينه مرتين اوكي الاولى مو صدفه جاي لساره والثانيه اكيد صدفه والحين يجي يخطبك.......معقوله عجبتيه وقال لأهله ولابس كذا خطوبه عاديه تقليديه ...
خلود: مادري شوق انا بجد محتاره......وساره ماقلت لك شئ
شوق: تعرفين ان علاقتي فيها يعني مو مررره ولاقالت لي شئ...
خلود: او ماي جاد.....اوكي والحين؟
شوق: اممممممم ماعلينا الحين من كل هذا انتي تبيه؟
خلود: مادري مافكرت
شوق: على ماما يابابا......مو هذاك اليوم تتكلمين عنه وفرحانه
خلود: ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
شوق: خذيه خوخه والله وناسه ناصر محترم وخفيف دم
خلود: وانتي شدراك؟
شوق: يؤؤؤ اشوفه اذا رحت لساره ومره رجعت معاها من المدرسه ويسولف وينكت مرره تمام
خلود:افكر لازم....

...............................
بعد اسبوع ردوا خبر لأبو ناصر ان خلود موافقه وناصر طبعا طااااار من الوناسه.....
اليوم ملكه خلود على ناصر والكل جاهز ومتحضر....في غرفه خلود...الكوافيره تسوي اللمسات الاخيره على مكياج خلود..وساره واقفه جنب شوق وريناد....وحور وسلمى جالسين جنب بعض.....

خلود: حور شرايك حلوه؟
لفت حور لخلود اللي قامت من الكرسي وقربت منها....
حور: تهبلين مو بس حلوه....
سلمى: وريني...الله الله مسكين اخوي الله يعين قلبه الليله....
استحت وحتى تتهرب سحبت ثوبها وراحت غرفه شوق حتى تلبسه....وكان بيج ...وفيه ورده بيضاء عند الخصر مع شوي حركات من تحت....كان صحيح بسيط لكن مفصل عليها ......

نزلت جنب حور بعد ساعه الا ربع وهي خايفه من كثرة الناس جات لعند ام ناصر اللي طالعتها بتفحص من فوق لتحت تجاهلت خلود النظرات وحبتها على راسها وجلست على كرسي منفرد.....

بعد ماتمت الملكه امتنع ناصر انه يدخل ويلبسها الشبكه وطلب انهم يدخلوها عليه حتى ياخذ راحته اكثر....
وبالفعل دخلت لما شافها وقف يطالعها بفرح وهو مو مصدق.....
دزرتها سلمى وهي تضحك وساعدت ناصر ولبسوها الشبكه......
كانت بتطلع بس سحبها
ناصر: لاياقلبي مو بهاالسرعه
طالعته بخوف وترجي...
سلمى: لاتمووت علينا اتركها ...حبيبتي خلود اجلسي شوي...انا باروح اجيب لكم عصير وراجعه

بعد ماطلعت سلمى جلست خلود وعينها بهاالارض على كنبه بعيده عنه...

ناصر: ههههههههه ليش انا باكلك
خلود: ـــــــــــــــ
ناصر: ولاتعرفين تحكين بعد؟؟؟ خوش
رفعت راسها وهي معصبه منه....وضحك على شكلهااااا رقام جلس جنبها...........
ناصر: شلونك خلود
خلود: الحمدلله
ناصر: والله زين هذا انتي تعرفين تحكين عربي مو مثل ماسمعت
عصبت كره ثانيه وعطته ظهرها .....
ناصر: هههههههههههههه خلاص ماقلنا شئ نمزح
خلود(وهي تلف له): هذا مزحك؟؟؟ مو حلو
ناصر: ههههههههههههه كل شئ مقبول منك ياحلو
ابتسمت له ونزلت راسها.....
ناصر(وهو يمسك يد خلود): ياعمري انا هاالابتسامه......اه خلود ماتتصورين فرحتي فيك واخير صرتي لي....

دخلوا بهاالوقت شوق وراها ساره وسلمى اللي شايله العصير......
شوق: اوووووووه شهاالحب يااخي لاتموت علينا نبتلش فيك
ناصر: اوووووووه الثلاثي الموح وصل ايش جابكم
ساره: نشاركككم في الفرحه
ناصر: الله والفرحه عاد مامداني اتكلم مع خطيبتي
شوق: بتجيك الايام وبتشبع منها
ناصر(وهو يطالع خلود): حد يشبع من القمر......
سلمى: والله تعرف تغازل ياخوي وين كنت خاش هاالمواهب عنا؟
ناصر: اه خاشها بقلبي والحين شفت القمر ماقدر امسك نفسي اكثر
هني خلود خلاص شوي وتموووت ودها تذبحه على عاالغزل طلعت بسرعه من المجلس وشافت امها وحضنتها ....وبكت طبعا....

ام محمد: لاتبكين ياقلبي خلاص امسحي دموعك....
خلود: يممممممممممه ماابي اتزوج ابي اجلس معاكم
ام محمد: ههههههههه خلود ماحد اجبرك عليه انتي وافقتي والحين غيرتي رايك ....
خلود: بتوحشوووني
ام محمد: اللي يسمعك يقول اليوم عرسك....خزني هاالدموع لهذاك اليوم
خلود: هههههههههه
ام محمد: يلا حبيبي روحي اجلسي باالصاله معاهم......
راحت خلود وجلست جنب حور وباقي البنات طلعوا من المجلس وجاوا وراء خلود..........
حور: هايالعروس بشري
ابتسمت خلود ونزلت راسها
هبه: عسى بس عجبتيه
شوق: الناس تقول عسى عجبك مو عجبتيه لان لو ماكان مقتنع فيها مااخذها فديته ناصر يموت على اختي
هبه: ليش يعرفها قبل مايخطبها
الكل سكت من جمله هبه بس شوق شقرديه طبعا وانقذت الموقف.......
شوق: هههههههههههههههههه لاتضحكيني حد مايتمنى ظفر من اختي الكل يموت عليها بس صارت من نصيب ناصر....
سلمى: ايه ماعلينا......الا بسألك خلود متى ناوين عالعرس.....
خلود: مادري 
سلمى: كم باقي على دراستك: باقي علي كورسين بس بوقف
حور: لييييييييييييييييييش خلود؟
خلود: تبون الصراحه ملييييييييت ...خلاص
شوق: حرام خوخه ماباقي عليك شئ ...
خلود: صدقيني ماراح اعديهم ...بنشغل
ام محمد: صح معاها حق بنتي بتنشغل باالعرس وبعدين زوجها وين تقدر على مشاوير البحرين
جات بهاالوقت ام مازن وجنبها ام ناصر.....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هبه: وين كنتي يمه؟
ام مازن: كنا باالمطبخ .....
ام محمد: اخبار دراستك حبيبتي هبه؟
لفت هبه على ام محمد وهي مبسوطه من اهتمامها فيها ....
هبه: الحمدلله كل شئ تمام
ام محمد: يلا شدي حيلك يابيتي قدامك حياه ثانيه تنتظرك
عرفت هبه انها تقصد خطوبتها من محمد وفرحت........
رن في هالوقت جوال سلمى وكان ناصر يقول لها تطلع له بره تاخذ شويه اغراض وهدايا جايبهم لخلود.....
عطت امها ولدها الصغير ...
سلمى: شوق تعالي حبيبتي ابيك تساعديني
ريناد: ماتبون أي مساعده
سلمى: ريناد تعالي الا وين سوير
ام ناصر: مادري عنها وين راحت....
سلمى: طيب خلاص يلا
لبسوا عبايتهم وطبعا سلمى ماتغطت على اساس عند الباب السياره........
كانت سلمى تسولف مع ناصر....لفت ريناد لشوق حستها تطالعها وبعينها كلام قربت منها وكلمتها في اذنها
ريناد: شفيييك؟
شوق: ههههههههه شوفيه هناك
لفت ريناد ...شافت مازن موقف سيارته وبيطلع جات عينه بعين ريناد استحت ولفت لشوق...
ريناد: مااطيقه اوووووف
شوق: هههههههههه وناااااااسه اموت في هواشكم مع بعض
ريناد: خبله....
شوق: بس شرايك فيه وهو لابس الشماغ والثوب؟ يجنن هاااا
ريناد: لوووووعه ويفشل 
ناصر: انتوا ادخلوا وحطوا هاالاغراض بغرفتها ونادوا الخادمه تاخذ الباقي
سلمى: طيب
دخلت شوق وسلمى معاها وبقت ريناد...
ريناد: خلصوا الاغراض ناصر
ناصر: لا فيه علبه بس شوي كبيره ماتقدرين عليها
مازن كان يدور جواله في السياره ومو لاقيه زهق وقفل السياره وتوجه لهم ........
مازن: مرحبا
ناصر: مراااااااحب اخونا شفيك ساعه تحوس بسيارتك
مازن: جوالي ضايع مو لاقيه
ريناد: ناصر اعطيني العلبه يلا
مازن(حتى يعصب ريناد): هلا بطويله اللسان كيفك
لفت له وناظرته باحتقار ومشت بغرور وثقه......
ناصر: هيييييييييه الحق عليها اخذت العلبه وانحاشت والله لو تطيح اذبحك واذبحها
مازن: هههههههههههههاي اوكي.....
كانت تمشي بطئ مو عارفه من فستانها الطويل تخاف تطيح منه.......
قرب منها مازن وفتح الباب لها........

دخلت بعد ماابتسمت له ابتسامه شكر ورد لها الابتسامه ودخلوا .....
مازن: هاتي العلبه عنك
ريناد: لامشكور مافي داعي
مازن: عن الدلع ويلا جيبيها .....ايش فيها
فتحها شوي على جنب وشاف شكولاته من باتشي 
مازن: اممممممممممممم شكولاته باتشي ياسلااااام
مد يده علشان ياخذ وحده وهي بحركه اليه ضربته عليها.........بدون قصد
استغرب من حركتها ....وهي نفس الشئ ...
ريناد: اوووه اسفع مازن بس....
قاطعها: امشيها لك هاالمره بس لاتعيديها
ريناد: ياسلام لو عدتها يعني ايش بيصير.....
مازن: والله مادري على حسب مزاجي هذيك اللحظه....
حطت العلبه على جنب وكانت بتضربه على يده بس مسك يدها وسحبها ............
صارت قريبه منه وعينها بعينه....تنفست بصعوبه......عيونه شئ من الخيال.....شئ ماحد يقدر يوصفه....
نظراته سيوف ماحد يقدر يقاومهم.....بصراااااااااحه وسيم....
توترت وسحبت يدها ...شالت العلبه ودخلت.....
ركبت لغرفه خلود حطت العلبه على السرير وجلست........
مستحيل اللي صار......ياربي شصار لي يوم مسكني..ادري بدون قصد مجرد دعابه منه....ماتوقعت بتأثر كذا....
قلبي قام يدق طبووول ....اووووف مني ليش كذا سويت...اكيد حس علي وهو طبعا مغرور اكيد بيظن فيني ظنووون...بس صدقت شوق يوم قالت عنه وسيييييييييييم..اووف اعليه عيووون ياربييي منه هاالمزون.....
ضربت راسها على خفيف وضحكت....جنيت الظاهر......شعلي منه اقوم انزل احسن....

.............
كان لسه واقف مكانه ويده على نفس الوضعيه....مسكتها صار قريبه مني..اقرب من أي شئ حولنا...عينها بعيني
اش قد حلوووه طالعه اليوم...بس هي كل يوم حلود....بصراحه مااقدر انكر هاالشئ ريناد حلوه وجهها بيبي فيس...
ياترى حست باللي حسيته يوم مسكتها.....مااظن هاالمغرور الملسونه تحس؟؟؟ ليش فيها قلب يحس....
الله يهديها وتعقل ...............
دخل مجلس الرجال وهو سرحان باالموقف......بس حاول يرجع طبيعي حتى ماحد يحس عليه....
بشار: اقول عمي
ابوناصر: هلا
بشار: بما ان صرنا قرايب الحين ماعندك بنت تزوجني اياها
محمد: هههههههه تسمعك خطيبتك ....
بشار: انت اسكت بس .....هاعمي شقلت
ابوماهر: استح ياولد عيييب عندك بنت عمك
بشار: مايخاف ثنتين يبه مايضر صح
وغمز لابوه اللي ضحك عليه
ابوناصر: ياريت ياولدي ماعندي الا وحده واكبر منك معرسه
بشار: وين زوجها ماجاء معاكم
ابوناصر: يشتغل باالرياض ومايجي دائما....
بشار: اهاااا...
ابومحمد: ناصر ياولدي
ناصر: هلاعمي
ابومحمد: ابيك بكلمه راس تعال....
قام مع عمه وتركوهم.......
حس مازن انه متضايق اووووف خلاص ليش صورتها مو راضيه تفارق هاالمخ اووووف مالت عليك خبل انا افكر بوحده ملسونه مثلها.....الحين تسبني ولاعلى بالها اروح البيت احسن لي اهم شئ اكون بعيد عن المكان اللي هي فيه......
مازن: يلا ياجماعه انا استأذن الحين
محمد: افااااااااااا مزون ليش مستعجل 
مازن: نعسان
بشار: هههههههههههههههههههههه خلي الدجاج ينام يامحمد
مازن: شغلك عني بعدين الحين ماقدر عليك نعسان
بشار: ههههههه عينك بعيني خااااااايف
محمد: اسكت عنه مازن بالع راديوا هذا مايسكت حشششششششى فاتح اذاعه انت
بشار: كيفي سعودي 
ابو ماهر: هههههههههه خلاص بشار اعقل
بشار: يبه باعيش حياتي
ابوناصر: خلووووه ماعليك منهم
بشار: والله انك احبك ياعمي ودخلت قلبي تفهمني وانا الشقردي....
مازن: يلا ياجماعه الف مبروك واسف والله بس لازم اروح
ابوماهر: الله معاك ياولدي وسلم عاالاهل
مازن: يوصل ان شاء اللله مع السلامه........
طول الطريق وهو ساكت وشوق ويذبح نفسه من هاالافكار...هبه وامه يحاولون يكلموه بس يرد عليهم بأجابات مختصره....

دخل غرفته وجلس عاالسرير...اوووووه من تكون حتى اشغل نفسي فيها..بذبحها رينادوووه هاالخبله...جات على باله بهااللحظه الجوهره باالنت...ياسلام اكيييد شابكه خليني ادخل النت واكلمها ابرك لي من هالافكار.....

مالقاها كشر ....وين ماطقها عوويه على قول الكويتين...انتظر شوراي...
بعد ساعه ونص دخلت وهو كلمها
معذب البنات: شرفتي هانم
حلى الشرقيه: هلاوالله باالغلا
معذب البنات: تأخرتي جوجو
حلى الشرقيه: كنت والله مشغوله عندنا مناسبه
ابتسم مازن حلووو عندنا وعندهم مناسبات زين
حلى الشرقيه: شلونك
معذب البنات: بخير دبه انتي شلووونك 
حلى الشرقيه: والله عال العال ....
سرح مره ثانيه فيها......قطع عليه افكاره صوت رساله وصلته....طنشها ....
حلى الشرقيه: احمد
معذب البنات: هلا
حلى الشرقيه: شفيك؟
معذب البنات: سلامتك
حلى الشرقيه: الافيك شئ...
معذب البنات: صدقيني جوهره مافيني شئ
حلى الشرقيه: تكذب علي احمد؟
معذب البنات: بس متضايق من روحي شوي
حلى الشرقيه: لا يادب وسع صدرك وانبسط 
معذب البنات: أي علشانك بس 
كملوا سوالف للساعه 5 الصباح بعدين سمعت صوت بشار وهو يكلم ماهر اللي جلس للصلاه....
حلى الشرقيه: عارف الحين الساعه كم
معذب البنات: لاوالله ساعه جهازي عليها العوض
حلى الشرقيه: هههههههه الساعه 5
معذب البنات: كذابه...
حلى الشرقيه: جد
معذب البنات: اوووه جوجو سوري اخذت من وقتك كثير
حلى الشرقيه: بذبحك ان قلت هاالكلام مره ثانيه عادي.....يلا الحين تبي شئ؟
معذب البنات: بتطلعين؟؟؟
حلى الشرقيه: اييه باروح اصلي
معذب البنات: ماودي تطلعين والله
حلى الشرقيه: وانا بعد بس ايش نسوي لازم
معذب البنات: لامو لازم نصلي ونرجع ماورانا شئ لامدارس ولاحاجه
حلى الشرقيه: تصدق...معاك حق ماورانا شئ خلاص ربع ساعه ونرجع..يلا تبي شئ
معذب البنات: سلامتك قلبي
حلى الشرقيه: قلبي في عينك يالدب 
معذب البنات: ول ول ول خلاص اسفييييييييين
حلى الشرقيه: اييييه ماتجون الا بالعين الحمراء يلا انا الحين طالعه
معذب البنات: مو تتأخرين انتظرك
حلى الشرقيه: اوكي باي
معذب البنات: بايات*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد ماصلت حست باالجوع نزلت جابت لها شيبس وبيبسي وهي تصعد الدرج....سمعت صوته مالفت له.....

ريناد: نعم؟

بشار: اذا كلمتك تلفين لي مو تعطيني ظهرك

رينادك اوووه بشار ايش تبي مو فاضيه لك

بشار: انتي بتتأدبين ولااجي اعلمك الادب بنفسي

استغربت منه......لاااا بشار فيه شئ...مو طبيعي ....لفت له بدون ماتتكلم...لما شاف نظراتها الحنونه ماقدر يوقف اكثر ولما صار جنبها عاالدرج مسكته من كتفه.....شال يدها بهدوء وكمل طريقه..طار عقلها من مكاانه..

لااااااااااا مو بشار..واحنا في بيت عمي اسمه سوالفه وضحكه الحين قلب نكد.......لحقته لغرفته شافته منسدح ومغطي وجهه ......

ريناد: لاتنام ابيك شوي

بشار: ريناد تعبان بعديم يصير خير.....

جلست مقابله عاالسرير وشالت الفراش عن وجهه......

ريناد: شفيك بشار؟

بشار: ولاشئ بس ضايق صدري شوي

ريناد: والسبب؟

تنهد وسكت

ريناد: بشار قولي افتح قلبك مو انا اختك واقرب شخص لك

بشار: اكيد

ريناد: طيب قول

بشار: اللي صار ياريناد......غمض عينه حتى يتماسك ...وكمل..فاكره عيد ميلادي الــ 14 اللي سويناه في ماكدونالدز .....

نزلت راسها......واصطنعت ابتسامه

ريناد: الااكيد فاكره.....اخر حفله حضرتها امي معانا ....بعدها وهي راجعه مع خالي ماتوا...ايش ذكرك بهاالشئ؟

بشار: لما رجعنا من بيت عمي شفت شريط الفيديو اللي صورناه قدامي في شنطه الاشرطه قلت ليش مااشوفه ....شفته وليتني ماشفته...اه ...كانت امي فرحانه ومبسوطه وكل شوي تبوسني وتضمني فاكره كانت تقول لي كبرت يابشار وصرت رجال....قالت كلام كثيييير هذيك الليله كأنها عارفه انه اخر لقاء بيننا ....اه من بعد الحفله كل هذا صار وهم...كل شئ راح.....

سكت ..هي مو عارفه ايش تقول.....تواسيه ولاتواسي نفسها....

اول مره تشوف اخوها كذا..حتى لما ماتت امها مسك نفسه وصمد في وجه هاالظرف ..والحين لمجرد انه شاف شريط الفيديو تذكر هذاك اليوم بكل تفاصيله....

قربت منه وضمته وبكت ....الاثنين دمعوا ...سمعوا صوت حد يدخل الغرفه...توجهت نظراتهم لعند الباب..كانت مبتسمه لهم بألم حاولت قد ماتقد تخفيه...

حور: اذكروا ربكم وترحموا لها

ريناد-بشار: الله يرحمها

قربت منهم اكثر.....

حور: كنت اظن انكم اقوى من كذا وخاصه انت يابشار

بشار: لاتلوميني ياحور ماحد حاس باالنار اللي داخلي....

حور: الاحاسه بس انت رجال وثانيا...الوقت اللي تضيعونه في البكي استغلوه وصلوا لها ركعتين واقرئوا قران على روحها....وبعدين المفروض تفرحون امكم مؤمنه واكيد مرتاحه الحين ....

ريناد(وهي تمسح دموعها): الله يرحمها.....

طلعوا الثنتين من الغرفه اما هو استغفر ربه وصلى ركعتين وقام يقرأ قران.....



...............

رجعت للنت ولقته اون لاين كلمها على طول....

معذب البنات: شفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك

حلى الشرقيه: اكلتني بسم الله

معذب البنات: يعني مافيك شئ جوهره؟؟

حلى الشرقيه: يؤؤؤ مافيني شئ احمد شفيك

معذب البنات: اوووه الحمدلله كنت خايف

حلى الشرقيه: خايف علي احمد؟

سكت يوم شاف كلمتها.....وبعدين رد...

معذب البنات: خفت ليكون صار لك شئ لاسمح الله تأخرتي واجد

حلى الشرقيه: لاتطمن مافيني شئ هههههههه لاتحاتي

معذب البنات: دبه كيف صوتك وانتي تضحكين حلو

حلى الشرقيه: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو سؤالك....

معذب البنات: ههههههههه اسخر عليك 

حلى الشرقيه: احم طبعا حلووووو ومميز

معذب البنات: ياشين البنات اللي يلفقون ويكذبون

حلى الشرقيه: احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممد شنو يعني انا اكذب

معذب البنات: يعني صوتك غير ؟

حلى الشرقيه: غير عن كل البنات 

معذب البنات: مادري عنك......

حلى الشرقيه: احمدوه شوف انا كلي مميزه 

معذب البنات(حتى يعصبها لااكثر): اثبتي لي

حلى الشرقيه: كيييييييييييييييف؟

معذب البنات: عندك مايك؟

حلى الشرقيه: عندي بس لاتحلم اسمعك صوتي

معذب البنات: انا قايل انك شينه وصوتك اشين اووف من حضي اللي مايطيحني الا في شيوووون

رسلت لك طلب محادثه صوتيه تفاجأ ....عرف انها معصبه وتبي تثبت بأي طريقه

معذب البنات: جوجوووووو مجنونه انتي؟؟؟ امزح وياك

حلى الشرقيه: نعععععععمم تمزح؟؟؟

معذب البنات: اكييييييد ولو قلبي

حلى الشرقيه: احمممممد لاتقول قلبي

معذب البنات: خشمي اوكي؟

حلى الشرقيه: هههههههههههههههه احلى



وكملوا سوالف الى مابعد ساعتين بعدها كل واحد نام وهو مبسوط ولايدري عن الثاني في الواقع هو من....



.................



صحت ولفت عاالساعه 11 شافت الجوال الجديد اللي عطاها اياه ناصر امس...اخذ رقمها من عند محمد ودق عليها امس بالليل بس ماطول معاها كثير لانه تعبان واكيد هي تعبانه وصاها تغير جهازها وتستخدم الجهاز الجديد اللي جابه لها.....

فتحته شافت منه مسج......(( وشلون اضمك وانت باالقلب مضموم عمرك سمعت بواحد ضم جوفه ))

ابتسمت ورسلت له عباره انجليزيه بسيطه ومشهوووره طبعا...

(( EVRE NIGHT IN MY DREAM I SEE YOU H FEEL YOU ))



انبسط يوم شاف المسج...وحط في باله يكلمها لكن مو الحين



نزل لامه وابوه واخته....وكان ولد سلمى يبكي راح وجلس جنبها



ناصر: شفيييه هالدب صوته واصل لاخر الدنيا

سلمى: اكيد مشتاق لخاله عريس الغفله

ناصر: مالت عليك

ام ناصر: اشوفك يعني مبسوط عاالاخر

ناصر: أي والله

ابوناصر: دوووم ياولدي 

ناصر: اميين اييه يلا الحمدلله

سلمى: كذا الحب يسوي

ناصر: سلووووم وجع استحي واسكتي يلا

سلمى: يلا انا باروح غرفتي اسكت هالولد

ناصر: على فكره نواف (زوج سلمى) يسلم عليك

سلمى: شنو؟؟؟؟كلمك؟؟؟

ناصر: ايه كلمني علشان يبارك لي وقال ان الليله بيوصل

سلمى: والله؟؟ ماقال لي

ابوناصر: يمكن ماكان عارف تعرفين ظروف عمله يلا روحي رتبي اغراضك

ام ناصر: لاخليها بتنام معانا اسبوع بعد

سلمى: ليش يمه؟؟؟؟؟

ام ناصر: شنو ليش انتي تعبانه لاتنسين ان توك ربيتي(ولدتي) 

سلمى: بس مايصير اخلي نواف لوحده هناك

ابوناصر: خليها ياام ناصر تروح مع زوجها

ام ناصر(وهي تقوم): عن اذنكم انا طالعه ارتاح

كانت نظراتهم عليها وهي تركب الدرج....



ابوناصر: مااقول الا الله يهديها.....وتخفف هاالعصبيه شوي

ناصر: مااظن يبه لكن يالييييت 



..........................



كانت جالسه باالصاله مع امها وابوها واخوها واختها...يتغدون

محمد: ايش شعورك

خلودوهي تبتسم: عادي

محمد: عادي وانتي باالكثير شهرين وتروحين عنا...

ابومحمد: اكيد بتشتاق لنا بس تعرف اختك ماتعرف تعبر عن مشاعرها

خلود: باالضبط

محمد: هههههه خلود شوفي من الحين اقولك اول ولد تجيبينه سميه محمد على اسمي

خلود: اطفال مره وحده؟ هههههه

شوق: لاياحبيبي هي بتجيب بنت وبتسميها شوق

محمد: لابتجيب ولد

ام محمد:خلاص بتتهاوشون ...اصلا اول بنت بتجيبها بتكون على اسمي

ابومحمد: ههههههههههه هذا الكلام العدل

شوق: مااقول الا حمودوووه رحنا وطي

محمد: ههههههههههه كله منك خربتي مخططاتي

قامت شوق وحطت في فم محمد كرزه

شوق: كل وانت ساكت فهمت



ضحك عليها خلص غذاء وراح لغرفته.....كالعاده فتح جواله شاف مسج من عند سماح.....انصدم وهو يقراه ماكان يشوف قدامه أي شئ...ضباب كثيف التف حوله وداه هناك بعيييد مكان الحفله وعليها الفستان الابيض......اليوم عرسها؟؟؟؟ راسله رساله تخبرني ان اليوم عرسها؟؟؟رمى الجوال عاالسرير وراح وقف مقابل المرايه..عيونه كانت ضايعه تفكيره مشلول اصلا كيف بيفكر...صحيح انها مخطوبه ويعرف ان بأي لحظه بتتزوج لكن اليوووم؟؟؟؟ اليوم بتتزوج فيه حبيبه عمره...

شعور قاتل ماصحى الايده اليمين ترتفع وتدخل في المرايه تكسرها قطع صغيره.......

نزل يده اللي امتلت باالدم...وهو يتنهد ..ضغط عليها ..اخذ مفتاح سيارته ونزل عاالدرج....شافته شوق وقفت مصدوومه...

شوق: محمد...شصااااااااااااااااااار؟

محمد: ولاشئ باالغلط كسرت المرايه

شوق: يلا روح المستشفى...لكن كيف بتسوق

محمد: اييي ...باسوق عادي

شوق: لحظه باجيب عبايتي ونخلي السايق يوصلنا

محمد: طيب بسرررعه

*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*في المستشفى...دخلت معاه الغرفه وهي تراقب الممرضه تضمد الجرح وتلفه 



الممرضه: بدي اعطيك شويه غيارات تحتى تستعملوا اوكيه



محمد: طيب



رن جوالها وكانت امها المتصله طلعت بره وردت عليها.....



شوق: هلا يمه



ام محمد: انتي وينك؟



شوق: مع محمد



ام محمد: بس سيارته هنا وينكم فيه ومع مين



شوق: يمه احنا باالمستشفى والسايق جابنا



ام محمد: مستشفى؟؟؟؟؟؟ لييييييييييييش شصار تكلمي



شوق: يمه عورتي اذني ماصار شئ كسر المرايه باالغلط 



ام محمد: واااي عليه والحين اخباره؟



شوق: تطمني مافيه شئ ...عدت على خير



ام محمد: مااوصيك ديري بالك على اخوك



طلع بهاالوقت محمد وهو مكشر وماسك يده.....



شوق: اوكي عاالعموم احنا الحين راجعين ....اوكي باي



سكرت وحطت الجوال بشنطتها....



محمد: من؟



شوق: امي



محمد: كان ضروري تخبريها يعني؟



شوق: انت شفيك الحين معصب هي اللي اتصلت وقلت لها....



محمد: يلا عن البربره الزايده



طالعته بنص عين وهي تفكر..حاسه ياخوي باالعذاب اللي فيك اليوم عرسها..وصلتني بطاقه العرس واحد غيرك انفجر وسزى شئ جنوني وحاول قد مايقدر يمنع هاالزواج ...بصرااحه احسدك على هاالاعصاب الهادئه...






وهم باالسياره لفت عليه ...



شوق: محمد



محمد: نعم



شوق: ممكن اسألك سؤال



محمد: لا



شوق: ليش



محمد(بعصبيه): لاني عارف اللي بتقوليه ابشرك ايه سماح السبب لان عرسها اليوم



شوق: ادري



محمدوهو متفاجأ: هااا؟ تعرفين كيييف؟



شوق: وصلتني بطاقه العرس وباروح



محمد: مجنونه انتي مافي لاتروحين



شوق: ليش عادي......مو انت كنت دائما تقولي نسيتها



محمد: اه شوق واللي يعافيك....سكري الموضوع



شوق: انت اللي بتوصلني 



محمد: انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



شوق: محمد لازم تتحدى نفسك



محمد: شوق صعب علي هاالشئ تفكريني بدون مشاعر



شوق: انت فكر من الحين للين بعدين يصير خير



محمد: يصير الف خير






وصلوا البيت محمد على طول صعد غرفته قبل مايشوف حد يضايقه باالاسئله وهي رمت نفسها عاالكنبه....طلعت خلود من المطبخ وهي تاكل تفاحه 



خلود: هاي



شوق: هلا خوخه



خلود: اخبار محمد؟



شوق: بخير...تروحين معي؟



خلود: وين؟



شوق: عرس سماح حبيبه اخوك الخبل



خلودوهي فاتحه عينها عاالاخر: الليله عرسها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



شوق: أي ورسلت بطاقه عرس لنا ....



خلود: مستحيييل اروح محمد بيعصب علي



شوق: مافيها هو يقول انتهت من حياته ....



خلود: ياربي مسكين اخوي مو متخيله اللي يصير له



شوق: مالي الا ريناد يلا باروح انام لي ساعتين

........................

الساعه 10 ونص وصلت ريناد لبيت عمها...ولقت بشار اخوها هناك اللي من عرف باالسالفه جاء حتى يكون جنب محمد.....

ريناد: مرحبا
محمد- بشار: مراحب
ريناد: اخبارك محمد
محمد: بخير يلا صعدي فوق بسرعه في رجال
ريناد: وين مافي احد غيركم
محمد: قلت لك روحي وبلا هدره زايده
ريناد: انزين لاتزف
وهي بتصعد سمعت صوت حد دخل لفت وشافته مازن وماسك نفسه حتى مايضحك عليها ...بحركه من شفايفها قالت له((سخيف )) مات من الضحك ودخل لهم.....

بشار: شفيك تضحك
مازن: هااا لابس تذكرت نكته
بشار: ضحكنا معاك
مازن: اسمه يقولك في 3 اغبياء جالين سوا قال الاول: انا عندي فلوس اشتري فيها امريكا الشماليه رد عليه الثاني: وانا عندي فلوس اشتري فيها امريكا الجنوبيه ..قال الثالث: من قال لكم اني بابيعهم

بشار: ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه
مازن: هههههه عجبتك حمود؟
محمد وهو يطالع التلفزيون بملل : سمعتها من قبل ماعجبتني
حول مازن نظره الى بشار...مو مصدقين ان هذا محمد اللي يعرفونه...اخلاقه صايره في خشمه ومايعطي وجه ومايتكلم الا ناذر ...

بشار: كل هذا علشانها؟
انصدم محمد من سؤال بشار طبعا مازن وبشار يعرفون بسالفته مع سماح على اساس اسرار الثلاثه عند بعض....
محمد: لا
بشار: اكذب على غيري طيب....ليش تسوي بنفسك كذا ولمن؟ لوحده باعتك باالرخيص
محمد: بشار احترم نفسك مااسمح لك
بشار: تسمح ماتسمح باالمشمش مايهمني لكن توقعتك ياولد عمي اكبر من كذا
محمد: بشار رجاء ثمن كلامك

ريناد وشوق سمعوا هواشهم وطلعوا من الغرفه ونزلوا لهم......
بشار: انا اصلا مالي قعده معاك دامك بهاالاخلاق الزفته
محمد: ابركها من ساعه
انصدمت ريناد كانت نظراتها متوزعه بين الثلاثه بشار اخوها ومحمد ولد عمها ومازن عدوها اللدود.....
ريناد: شصار لكم
محمد: انتي ايش اللي نزلك...ماتشوفين ان فيه رجال
ريناد وهي تطالع مازن: مازن مو غريب منا وفينا
مايدري ليش فرح لو سمعها جابت طاريه باالخير وابتسم لها......
محمد: اوكي وبعدين.؟
بشار: انا طالع
ريناد: لحظه بشار...ايش اللي يصير عيال عم وتتهاوشون مثل الاطفال
بشار: ريناد هاالموضوع اكبر منك لاتتدخلين فيه
ريناد: قصدك اصغر مني وتااااافه مره والله عيب عليكم اللي تسوونه
محمد: يعني حضرتك جايه تعلمينا العيب
مازن: محمد...ريناد ماتقصد بس عن جد انت قالبها اليوم حزن ونكد واخلاقك صايره في خشمك محمد انت اكبر من كذا...ومو هاالشئ الصغير اللي يأثر فيك

محمدبألم: صغير باالنسبه لكم كلكم ....لكن باالنسبه لي مصير حياتي....
انسحب بره البيت بهدوء قبل ماحد يحص بضعفه والمه....
شوق: بشار روح وراه واللي يعافيك
صد بشار عنها وماتحرك من مكانه...
مازن: انا باروح...
بعد ماطلع مازن....
بشار: شفيكم متعدلين؟
شوق: على اساس بنروح العرس
بشار: فاااااضيه تدرين ولا ....الحين شوفي حال اخوك وانتي تفكرين باالعرس روحي غرفتك يلاااا
طلع وهي جلست عاالكنبه شوي وتصيح
ريناد: زين يسوي فيك 
شوق: اول مره يعصب علي بشار اوووووف 
ريناد: خلود وينها؟
شوق: بغرفتها تكلم ناصر
ريناد: شرايك نروح نجلس معاها نشوف كيف يحكوا العشاق
شوق: هههههه لازلتي صغيره على هذا الفن ياعزيزتي
سكتت وراح فكرها الى احمد....ابتسمت وحشني الدب....
شوق: ليكون سرحتي في البطيخ احمد
ريناد: شوقوووه احترمي نفسك مااسمح لك
شوق: يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ غريبه اول مره تدافعين عن حد اعترفي ايش السر
ريناد: مافي سر ولاحاجه بس تدرين احب طيبته وعفويته وخفه دمه
شوق: ول كل هذا فيه؟
ريناد وهي مبتسمه: والله مااكذب

رجعت بيتهم الساعه 12 شبكت بس مالقته خافت عليه لكنها طمنت نفسها....يمكن احمد مشغول او نايم ...

...................


كان جالس عند البحر ويفكر نزله مازن هنا قبل نص ساعه وتركه يجلس لوحده . 
يفكر ويفكر في شنو باالضبط مايدري...اشياء كثيره تتضالاب في خباله طيفها في باله يحاول يمحيه لكن عبث
سماح..الانسانه اللي اهديتها حياتي وكل شئ فيني خلاص صارت لغيري الحين اكيد جالسه جنبه معاه..
ضغط بيده على الصخره اللي جالس عليها ...رن صوت مسج من شوق
((محمد ارجع البيت الحين بليييييز...الوالد والوالده تحاتي))
بدون أي تأخير زايد وقف له تكسي ورجع البيت...
الكل مجتمع باالصاله ماعدا خلود...راح وجلس جنب شوق
ام محمد: انت وينك؟
محمد: موجود
ام محمد: نحاتيك
محمد: يمه صغير انا حتى تحاتوني؟
ابومحمد: اتركيه خلاص ياام محمد..
ام محمد: ليش انا شقلت
ابومحمد:ماقلتي شئ خلاص انتهينا
حست شوق ان الجو تكهرب بينهم لهذا انسحبت بسرعه لغرفتها...
محمد: وانا بعد باصعد نعسان
ابومحمد: الله معاك ...
بعد ماصعد لفت على زوجها ..
ام محمد: ليش يابو محمد تكسر كلامي
ابومحمد: شوفي انا عمري ماكسرت كلامك وخاصه قدام العيال لكن اليوم تعرفين كيف صاير محمد الله يستر شفيه لهذا مانبي نضايقه ونضغط عليه اكثر
ام محمد: بس احنا لازم نعرف باللي فيه
ابومحمد: يالله يعني ايش راح يكون فيه ياام محمد...لو بنعرف لازم نعرف منه هو...خلاص .
ام محمد:اللي تشوفه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اليوم صرت كريمه ونزلت 4 اجزاء ..*
*يالله وروني تعليقاتكم ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*هههههههههههه*

*الله يدوم الكرم* 

*منزلة 4 أجزاء منه قدي* 

*اي جدي دموعتي تعجبيني* 


*بس ما كنت أتخيل ان (( معذب البنات )) هو نفسه مازن* 
*بس أمبا أعرف اذا درت ريناد وش بتسوي* 
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ >>>  متحمسة*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههه ..*
*ان شاء الله بتعرفي بالاجزاء الجايه ..*
*تسلمي لي ع هالتواصل والحماس ..*
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*يوووو شكلي حسدتش على كرمش* 

*نزلتي 4 جزاء عشان ما تنزلي 3 أيام* 
*ترى حسبتهم خخخخخ*
*يا الله دموعتي الله يخليش لا تحرقي أعصابي نزلي جزء على الأقل جزء واحد*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههه ..*
*أهلاً بالأخت .. صغيرة بس خطيرة ..*
*تسلمي لي والله ع التواصل الكريم يالغاليه  ..*
*هههههههههههههههه << 3 ايام حاسبتها هاااااا*
*اعذريني بس من هاللقاء انهلكت هلاااااااك وما مداني انزل ولا جزء ..*
*يالله الحين ان شاء الله انزل لج 3 اجزاء بدل هالثلاثه الايام  << شرايج ؟؟*
*انتظررررررررررريني ثواااااااااااااني  ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كان ناصر يكلم خلود باالتلفون لكنه قال لها بيجيب امه من مشوار وبيرجع يكلمها....وهم باالسياره
ام ناصر: اخبارك معاها
ناصر: من؟
ام ناصر: من بعد؟ اللي عاندتني واخذتها
ناصر وهو يتنهد : اه..تمام مرتاح وياها
ام ناصر: لهالدرجه عمت لك عينك
ناصر: يمه ايش هاالكلام واللي يعافيك وربي البنت طيبه وماتستاهل منك كل هذا..
سكتت وماردت عليه..حست انه يحب خلود اكثر منها وهي امه...اي اكيد بعد بكره تلف راس ولدي وتخليه يكرهني مو بعيده تسويها....لما وصلوا صعد غرفته ودق عليها...
خلود: هلا
ناصر: ههههههههه حلو فيه تطور من hello الى هلا باالسعودي يعني
خلود: ههههههههههههه
ناصر: لاتضحكين يوقف قلبي بعدين
خلود: سلامته
ناصر: اه احبك يالدبه .....اسف تأخرت عليك
خلود: جبت خالتي؟
ناصر: أي جبتها
خلود: اوكي سلم عليها
ناصر: الله يسلمك حبيبتي
سكتت من قالها حبيبتي ماعرفت بأيش ترد ؟؟...
ناصر: ياهوووووووه
خلود: ياهووو ولاهوت ميل
ناصر: ههههههههههههههههههههوتنكتين بعد؟ لا انا كلها ايام وتشوفيني بخبر كان اموت والله خلود
خلود بدلع: لاتقول كذا
ناصر: يعني تخافين علي؟
خلود بصوت منخفض مرره: اكيد
ناصر: ياحياتي انتي....الا تعالي صحيح بكره عندك جامعه بتروحين البحرين؟
خلود: أي الساعه 10
ناصر: شرايك نروح سوا؟
خلود: نعم؟ انت وانا؟
ناصر: ليش لا؟
خلود: مادري...
ناصر: ليش يعني متردده؟
خلود: اممممممم
ناصر: لاتقولين تستحين مني
خلود: بصراحه أي
ناصر: انا زوجك خوخه
خلود: أي بس...
ناصر: خلاص خلاص براحتك
سكتت لما حست ان نبره صوته تغيرت فكرت انه ممكن يكون زعل...اوكي وكيف تراضيه؟ لكن ليش تراضيه هي ماقالت شئ اصلا...علشان تخلص من هاالحوسه استأذنت منه على اساس بتنام وهو ماحاول يمنعها ....

......................

صحت ولفت على زوجها وتحولت الابتسامه.الى تكشيره بانت على ملامحها..كان مجرد حلم..انا زوجه ابو علي مو محمد اللي حلمت فيه ياالله يامحمد حتى باالاحلام تجيني م كفايه انك ليل نهار في خيالي ......
نزلت ولقت زوجته الاولى (ام علي) جالسه مع بنتها شهد...
سماح: صباح الخير
شهد: صباح النور
لفت ام علي الناحيه الثانيه وقالت بصوت اقرب للهمس
ام علي: كملت..
طالعت سماح شعد بنظره سريعه وراحت المطبخ تجهز الفطور حست بحركه وراها وكانت شهد....
شهد: خليه انا اسويه
سماح: لامعليش انا اسوي الفطور بنفسي
شهد: براحتك حبيت اساعد طبعا ابوي بيفطر فوق مابينزل
سماح: الصراحه مادري
شهد: ماسألتيه؟
سماح: ماصحى من النوم
شهد: وليش انتي ماصحيتيه
سكتت سماح وهب تفكر.....
شهد: يبيلها تفكير سماح؟
سماح: مادري ماحبيت ازعجه يصحى لوحده
ابتسمت شهد وحطت يدها تربت على كتف سماح وطلعت..
اما سماح ارتاحت شوي حست ان شهد مختلفه عن امها ام علي لانها سمعت انها نسرره ...وشريره
بعد ماخلصت طلعت ولقت زوجها اللي من شتفها ابتسم ابتسامه عريضه
ابوعلي: سماح ؟ هلا صباح الخير
سماح من غير نفس: صياح النور ..تبي فطور؟
ابوعلي: ياريت 
رجعت المطبخ وكانت شهد بتروح وراها بس امها سحبتها من يدها....
ام علي: خليك هنا
شهد: اساعدها يمه
ام علي: مافي داعي
ابوعلي: خليها تروح تساعدها
ام علي: أي اكيد ماتبي ست الحسن والدلال تتعب من اول يوم
ابوعلي: وتسألين بعد ليه تزوجت عليك شوفي كلامك كيف بعدين تعرفي
ام علي: الحين كلامي صار مايعجبك الله يرحم ايام قبل يوم....
قاطعها: خلاص عاد ترى مليت من كثر ماتعيدين هاالاسطوانه اللي مالها داعي
شهد: خلصتوا كلامكم ونقاشكم....يعني عاالاقل تذكروا ان بنتكم جالسه وياكم ومن الافضل هاالكلام مايكون بوجودها
ام علي: تكلمت فيلسوفه زمانها
شهد: انا اروح غرفتي احسن لي....
ابوعلي: تعالي ياشهد افطري
شهد: انسدت نفسي يبه ماابي شئ.
صعدت لغرفتها وتركتهم في صمت....طلعت ورتبت الاكل عاالطاوله جاوا وجلسوا...لما كانت سماح بتجلس...
ام علي: لحظه قبل ماتجلسين
سماح نعم؟
ام علي: روحي ابسي لك شئ على راسك
سماح: ليش مااظن في رجال غير زوجك في البيت
طالعها بذهول يوم قالت زوجك...لسه ماتعودت الظاهر على فكره انها بعد زوجتي والمفروض تقول زوجي....
ام علي: احتمال يجي علي مع زوجته وعياله
ابوعلي: ماراح يجي اكيد...اجلسي سماح
ولت نظرها الى ام علي شافت الحقد والغيره تتطاير من عينها لهذا فضلت الانسحاب.....
سماح: خلاص انا رايحه الدار
ابوعلي: اجلسي يابنت الحلال
سماح: معليش تعبانه...
صعدت قبل ماتسمه رده...
ابوعلي: فرحانه الحين؟ من شوي بنتك والحين هاالمسكينه
ام علي ببرود: أي طبعا هذي الاميره مايصير حد يزعلها او يقرب منها
ابوعلي: استغفر الله العظيم ....الله يهديك
طنشت كلامه وكملت اكلها..اما هو كان ياكل من غير نفس......

سماح كانت باالغرفه راميه نفسها عاالسرير وتبكي....وينك يامحمد تجي تنقذني وتاخذني معاك....اكيد لو عرفت بحالتي بتزعل علي ...اه...ليييييييش كذا يصير لي...ليش الفرح ممنوع علي لييش

اه استغرك ياربي....

............................
صحى على صوت امه...
ام ناصر: يلا ياناصر قوووم كفايه عاد
ناصر: اممممممممم يمه بس ساعه
ام ناصر: نص ساعه وراجعه لك
لما طلعت وسكرت الباب وراها كان بيرجع ينام بس تذكر خلود على طول....قام من مكانه بسرعه وسبح ونزل لامه وابوه....
ناصر: صباح الخير ياحلوين
ابوناصر: هههههههه الله يهديك تعال افطر....
ناصر: لا لا يبه بطلع
ام ناصر: وين بتروح بهاالوقت؟
ناصر: امممم البحرين
ام ناصر: البحرين؟؟؟؟ ليه ماقلت لي؟
ناصر: قلت لك الحين
ام ناصر: ليش بتروح؟؟؟؟
ناصر: عادي مثل كل الناس ليش يعني
ام ناصر : مثل الناس ولا علشانها؟
ناصر بنفاذ صبر: أي علشانها
ام ناصر:ليش ست الحين ماتقدر تشوفك هنا؟ لازم هناك يعني؟
ناصر: ابي افهم سبب كرهك لها عاالعموم مااقول الا الله يسامحك يمه صدقيني تحبك من كل قلبها خلود
طلع وهو ضايق صدره تمنى ان امه تحب خلود مثل ماهو يحبها حتى تكون ام ثانيه لها.......

.....................
طلعت من الحمام ورنت نغمه الشاكي حسين الجسمي بجوالها الهمر....راحت ورفعته
ريناد: الو؟؟ شوقوووه ؟ 
شوق: ههههههههه أي شوق لو سمحتي غريبه قاعده بدري قلت بكلمك وتطلعين كالعاده نايمه
ريناد: ههههه لا تطورت شوي ...اخبارك؟
شوق: مو طيبه
ريناد: افا ليييييييش؟
شوق: يعني ماتعرفين يالذكيه
ريناد: ايووووووه علشان زعل حبيب القلب وزفته لك امس ههههه
شوق: اضحكي مو اللي ايده في النار مو مثل اللي ايده باالماي 
ريناد: اخ أي ماي واي عصير روحي عني
شوق: اخ؟ طالعه من قلب والله عسى ماشر ليكووون
ريناد: أي احمد..شوق امس مادخل خايفه عليه
شوق: جد؟؟ اممممممم ارسلي له طيب رساله على ايميله اذا شافها اكيد بيرد عليه
ريناد: رسلت له شوق مادري اذا شافها ولا
شوق: اشبكي طيب عاالنت وشوفي....
ريناد: فكره يلا باي
شوق: تعالي حور اختي باالبيت
ريناد: ماطلعت من غرفتي ليش؟
شوق: لا ابس ابيها خلاص انا بدق على تلفون غرفتهم عسى ماهر مايزفني الدب
ريناد: هههههههههههه اوكي
شوق: يلا باي 
ريناد: باي

شبكت عاالنت وفتحت رسايلها صحيح فيه رساله منه...فتحتها وقرتها.....

(( مرحبا ياقلبي...اخبارك ؟ وحشتيني مرره ...اعذريني بس ماقدرت ادخل امس الا وقت متأخر....
بس بجد فرحت من رسالتك...تحاتيني؟ يالله الجوهره ماتوقعت.....
اسف عاالعموم خليتك تنتظرين وتحاتين.....
وباقولك شئ واتمنى ماتزعلين ...انا هاالايام عندي شويه ظروف وماقدر ادخل النت دائما....
علشان كذا....xxxxxxxxxx
هذا رقمي ومو تفهميني غلط...الجوهره ارسلي لي مسج لااكثر طمنيني بس عنك....
وحطي في بالك اني اعزك واخاف عليك ....
وان ماعجبك الموضوع براحتك خلاص....اوكي
يلا باي...))

انصدمت من الرساله....رقمه؟ مره وحده؟؟ ياربي بس كيف؟ مجنون احمدووه والله ....
بس معاه حق كيف اتطمن عليه وهو يتطمن علي.....
شفيني انا....معقووله؟؟.....بس جنون اللي اسويه...
جابت جوالها وخزنت رقمه .....ماعليه اهم شئ رقمه يكون عندي للطوارئ لااكثر....
اتطمن بس لوجود وسيله اتصال ثانيه اقدر استخدمها حتى اتطمن عليه...

اتصلت طبعا لشوق وقالت لها على كل حاجه.....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*...................

الساعه 12 ونص طلعت من الجامعه وهي عند الباب 
ناصر: صباح الخير ياحلوه
خلود بفرح: نااااااصر معقوله؟
ناصر: شرايك في المفاجأه؟
خلود: ههه حلووه ليش جيت؟
ناصر: طرده يعني؟
خلود: لااااااا مااقصد
ناصر: حتى اشوفك ونتمشى مع بعض خلصتي؟
خلود: أي
ناصر: اجل يلا تعالي
سحب يدها وراحوا السياره وتمشوا...

................

نزل عالدرج ولاحظها شارده وتفكر ومشغله التلفزيون جلس جنبها واكتشف انها تشاهد برنامج عن الاطفال وبعينها دمعه...
ماهر: حور
حور وهي مستغربه كيف جاء ولاحست عليه: ماهر؟؟ من متى انت هنا
ماهر: رجعنا على طير يللي
سحب من يدها الروموت وطفاه
حور: لاشفت البرنامج و
قاطعها: وشنو بعد؟ لين متى بنبقى كذا؟
دخل ابوماهر وجنبه بشار وبعدالسلام جلسوا..لاحظوا توتر الجو بينهم
ابوماهر: شصاير؟
ماهر: سلامتك يبه
بشار: من ورانا اعترفوا اثنينكم
ماهر: وانت ايش دخلك صدق ملقوف
ابوماهر: شفيك معصب على اخوك ماسوى لك شئ
بشار وهو يقلد البنات وحط راسه على رجل ابوه: ايييه شوفه يبه انا زعلت حرام اهئ اهئ اهئ
ابوماهر: ههههههههههههه قوم استح ياولد
بشار: اخذ حنان حرام يعني
ابوماهر: لاحشاك كلي لك
قام ماهر وتركهم بدون مايقول أي كلمه ....
ابوماهر: حور تهاوشتوا كالعاده؟
حور: مو باالضبط عمي 
ابوماهر: عاالعموم روحي راضيه وخلاص عاد كبرتوا على سوالف العيال كل يوم والثاني زعلانين من بعض
حور: هذا ملح المحبه ياعمي صح ولاانا غلطانه؟
ابوماهر وهو يلف لبشار: يجاوبك خبير الحب
بشار: اووه يبه لاتحرجني
حور: هههههههههههه عن اذنكم
ابوماهر: اذنك معاك 
بعد ماراحت قام بشار من رجل ابوه وشاف ابوه سرحان
بشار: هاااااااا من ورانا؟
ابوماهر: هههههههههه غربلك الله كبرنا ومن بعد امك مافي أي حد
بشار: صحيح يبه انت كنت تعرف امي قبل ماتاخذها
ابوماهر: لاطبعا كيف بعرفها بس شفتها قبل
بشار: كييييف؟
ابوماهر: مره كنت جاي من السوق جايب اغراض الى امي انادي ابي حد يساعدني مافيه دخلت غرفه عمتك الله يرحمها الا مااشوفها...وشفت امك هناك للحين اذكر هذاك اليوم ...كانت لابسه بدله بيضاء وشعرها البني على اكتافها
بشار: ونااااااااسه شسوت امي؟
ابوماهر: خافت ونزلت راسها منحرررجه المهم بعد يومين كلمت الوالده عنها ووافقت تخطبها لي
بشار: الله حلوووو يبه لكن امي ماتت وهي صغيره ولسه حلووه مره ..كم كان عمرها لما تزوجتوا؟
ابوماهر: 14 سنه بس
بشار: بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ صغييييره
ابوماهر: أي صغيره مرره والله يابشار شهر وهي بغرفه تنام وانا بغرفه ولاتقرب مني
بشار: ههههههههههههه امي طلعت جبانه واحنا ماندري ...
ابوماهر وهو يتنهد: اه اييييه الله يرحمها كانت خوس حرمه مستحيل حد ينساها
بشار: الله يرحمها

.......................
راح ناصر مع خلود السيف ودخلوا السينما فلم (حبك نار) بنص الفلم وخلال مشهد عاطفي بين البطل والبطله حط ناصر يده حول كتف خلود

خلود: ويييييي عيب ناصر شيل يدك
ناصر: يووه ليش عيب حرمتي
خلود: فيه ناس مايصير
كانوا جالسين بأخر مقعد والصاله تقريبا فاضيه مافيها 5 شباب وبنتين وجالسين قدام
ناصر: مافي حد ....لاتخيلي اسوي شئ اكبر
خلود: لا لا واللي يعافيك بسكت
ناصر: أي خليك كذا مؤدبه شاهدي شاهدي
ضحكت ولفت تكمل الفلم

....................

رن تلفون غرفتها ....قامت من السرير وطالعت الساعه 8 المغرب من متصل
شوق: الووو
ريناد: الوووو شوق الحقي علي
شوق: خير خير شفييييييك؟
ريناد: احمد
شوق: مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالت
ريناد: ويييييييييييي وجعتي اذني
شوق: خوفتيني فتكرت شئ اكبر الحين
ريناد: شوقوه احمد صاير مايدخل النت اخاف فيه شئ
شوق: مع وجهك عادي يمكن انشغل او عنده ظروف
ريناد: لاوالله ؟ وانا؟؟؟؟ اجلس احاتي ليل نهار
شوق: اييييييييوه ياعيني عاالحب
ريناد: شوق مالي مزاج تكفين شسوي؟
شوق: شتسوين يعني انتظريه يدخل وبس...او جربي ارسلي له بعد رساله عاالايميل
ريناد: رسلت وخلصت
شوق: خلاص انتظري للساعه 12 واذا مادخل يصير خير
ريناد: خلاص اجل يلا باي
شوق: باي 
نزلت شوق من غرفتها ولقت امها باالصاله....
شوق: يمه خلود وينها ليش تأخرت في البحرين؟
ام محمد: بتتأخر
شوق: ياسلاااااااام اكيد بتروح السيف وتشوف فلم ليش مااخذتني وياها
ام محمد: ناصر جاها هناك وبيتأخرون شوي
شوق: اووووف ابي اروح لها
ام محمد: شوق روحي غرفتك رتبيها احسن لك الله يهديك
ركبي غرفتها مره ثانيه وهي تتحرطم على خلود....

......................
سكرت الكتاب اللي في يدها...مو قادره تركز على كلمه....لان الافكار تروح وتجيهااا خاصه من بعد ماعرفت ان محمد يحب وحده بس من الله العالم...اخليها تتهى فيه؟ استحاله انها اوريهم مسكت الجوال ودقت عليه..
محمد: الو
هبه: الوو
محمد: مين؟
هبه: معقوله ماعرفتني؟
محمد: امممممممم هبه؟ هلا غيرتي رقمك؟
هبه: من زمان ....اخبارك محمد؟
محمد: عايش بخير وانتي؟
هبه: بخير دامك بخير
سكتت وهو سكت يفكر...غريبه ليش متصله ..
محمد: هبه
هبه: هلا
محمد: خير امري بغيتي شئ؟
هبه: بس حبيت اتطمن عليك 
محمد: انا بخير مثل ماانتي شايفه
هبه: متأكد مافيك شئ؟
محمد: ههه أي شفيك
هبه: لاسلامتك يلا عن اذنك
محمد: اذنك معاك مازن في البيت؟
هبه: نايم تحب اقوله شئ؟
محمد: لا خلاص انا اكلمه بعدين
هبه: اوكي توصي على شئ؟
محمد: سلامتك وانتبهي لنفسك
هبه: من عيوني
محمد: باي
هبه: بايات
سكرت وهي طايره في الهواء معليش فتره واخليك تحبني يامحمد .....

...................
اتصلت عليه وكان توه راكب سيارته بيطلع....

بشار: اهلييين
شوق: هلا اخبارك؟
بشار: الحمدلله وحشتيني
شوق: أي باين يالقاطع
بشار: حراام عليك اسف عمري بس انشغلت شوي
شوق: في شنو؟؟
بشار: اجهز حق سفري؟
شوق: شنو؟؟سفر؟؟؟ من وراااااااااااي؟
بشار: حبه حبه علي باروح الامارات 5 ايام
شوق: مع منو؟؟؟؟
بشار: الكل
شوق: كيف؟
بشار: باقولك بس مفاجأه يادبه لاتقولين لحد
شوق: اوكي
بشار: السفره هذي لاخوك حتى يغير جو انا وانتي وريناد وماهر وحور ومازن ...
شوق: واااااااااااااو متى؟؟؟ وابوي يدري؟؟
بشار: اكيد طبعا اول شخص اخذت موافقته بس قلت له لايخبركم
شوق: ايا الدب متى بنروح؟؟
بشار: روحي جهزي شنطتك بكره 
شوق: ونااااااااسه احلى مفاجاه والله....قلت لمحمد؟
بشار: الحين باقوله....بسرعه يلا انزلي افتحي لي الباب باشوفك
شوق: من عيوووني
بشار: اوووه تطور السنع مادري من وين نازل عليك
شوق: من مفاجاتك والله
بشار: مو من قلبك يعني؟؟؟؟ مالت عليك زعلت باي
شوق: ههههه بايات
لبست عبايتها ونزلت بسرعه وفتحت له.....
بشار: هاي سويتي
شوق: هايات ادهل يلا
دخل وسكر وراه الباب....
بشار: اخوك المقرود وينه؟ تصدقين من هذاك اليوم ولافكر يدق علي يعتذر لكن يلا المشكله احبه ومااقدر على فراقه هاالدينصور
شوق: هههه ماعليه انت احسن منه...روح فوق بغرفته يندب حظه
بشار: في حد باالصاله ولا
شوق: خلود مع ناصر في البحرينه وامي وابوي باالسوق يعني مافي حد
بشار: اها يلا انا صاعد له

صعد بشار لغرفه محمد....دق الباب قبل مايدخل..

محمد: ميييين؟
بشار: احم احم
محمد: مين؟

دخل بشار وكان الباب مفتوح استغرب محمد...
محمد بشاااااار؟
بشار وهو يسحب كرسي ويجلس عليه: أي بشار ولد عمك ليه مستغرب؟
محمد: لاولاشئ
بشار: اممممممممم شوف محمد انا جاي اودعك 
طبعا بشار كان يحاول يحرق اعصاب محمد
محمد وهو متفاجأ: تودعني؟؟؟؟ ليش؟؟
بشار: بسافر يامحمد
سكت محمد وهو يفكر....انا وبشار اكثر من اخوان وعمرنا ماافترقنا عن بعض ....ليه ماقال لي اروح وياه سخييف ماهقيتها منه ...
محمد: كم يووم؟
بشار: اسبوع يمكن...مع الاهل
محمد في باله....باالطقاق دامك ماتبيني رووح ....
محمد: روحوا الله معاكم
بشار: تبي شئ انا نازل تحت
محمدبعصبيه: ماابي منك شئ
بشار وهو يحاول يكتم ضحكته: باي
محمد: باي

طلع بشار ولقى خلود بوجهه

بشار: هااااااااي خوخه
خلود: هاي بيشو اخبارك؟
بشار: بخير وانتي اخبارك احم مع الحبيب
خلود: فاين...
بشار: توك راجعه؟
خلود: يس وناصر تحت مع كل الاهل ماشاء الله مجتمعين
بشار: يلا بنزل اجل باي
خلود: بايات
نزل وكان حتى عمه ابو محمد موجود وجالس جنب ناصر ومعاهم ابو ماهر وماهر....
بشار: سلااااااااام مربع.....اووه العائله الكريمه مجتمعه
ابوماهر: تعال اجلس 
بشار وهو يجلس بوسط ابوه وناصر: حياالله نصور شلونك؟
ناصر: انا بخيييير وانت شلونك؟؟ لا اشوفك ضعفان عسى ماشر
بشار: ريجيم تعرف احم الرشاقه مهمه
ابوماهر: هههه اسكت زين
ابومحمد: اقول بشار
بشار: هلا عمي
ابومحمد: كل شئ جاهز لبكره..؟؟
بشار: تطمن كل شئ جاهز مثل ماوصيتني 
ابومحمد: قلت لمحمد صح؟
بشار: لا هههه خلينا نحرق اعصابه شوي
ماهر: الله يعينه عليك كان قلته
بشار: خليه يتادب

دخل عليهم مازن وكان لابس ثوب وشماغ ...
مازن: السلام عليكم....
الكل: وعليكم السلام
بعد ماسلم على الكل جلس جنب ابومحمد.....
ابومحمد: شلونك ياولدي؟
مازن: والله تمام عمي بخير
ابومحمد : واخبار الاهل؟
مازن: كلهم بخير يسلموون عليك....
ابومحمد: خلاص جاهزين لبكره؟
مازن: الا قول جاهز ....هبه ماطاعت تروح معانا عندها نادي صيفي
نزل محمد بهاالوقت ولما شافهم عصب اكثر...ايييه مجتمعين يتوادعون حق السفر وانا لي الله اوريهم لكن
محمد: السلام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
ابومحمد: وين رايح؟ تعال اجلس
محمد: أي مكان مادري
بشار وهو يحاول يعصب محمد: ايييه مازن ماقلت لي حجزت باالمنتجع اللي قلت له عنه وعطيتك رقمه
مازن: باالموووت لقينا لنا جناح
ناصر: بتوحشونا والله ياشله الدببه
بشار: تعال خاوينا
ناصر: لا انا خلنوني هنا 
مازن: مايتغني عن حرمته
محمد وهو معصب لانهم تجاهلوا وجوده: مع السلامه

كان بيطلع بس قام له بشار ومسكه...
محمد: بعد عني ايش تبي
بشار: ههههههههه كنتم مع الكاميرا الخفيه
محمد: ماني رايق لك بعد...
مازن: رووق يابو حميد واهدأ
بشار: جهزت شنطتك؟
محمد: أي شنطه بعد؟
بشار: حاجز لك تذكره ودافع فلوس بعدين ماتجهز شنطتك رووح جهزها
سكت محمد وابتسم لبشار....وتحاضنوا مع بعض
بشار: وحشتني مع وجهك
محمد: ههههههههه وانت اكثر 
مازن: واخيرا تصالحتوا....
كملوا السوالف ......*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اتصلت شوق لريناد وقالت لها تجي تجلس وياهم بما ان الكل متجمع حتى تغير جوو وتنسى شوي احمد اللي مسبب لها العله

ام محمد: يلا يابنات جهزتوا العشاء على الطاوله؟
حور: يمه الحييين وين السكين؟
ريناد: هاتي انا اسوي السلطه

اخذت ريناد كل مستلزمات السلطه وجاست على طاوله صغيره تقطع وهي سرحانه ...
اه يااحمد....بعد ماسكنت فيني داخلي....رحت...بعد ماخليتني اتعود عليك هجرت..طيب لييش؟؟ 
ايش هاالظروف اللي ماتخليك تكلمني....معقووله يبيني ارسل له مسج على جواله؟ لاااااااا مستحيل اسويها..
طيب يمكن فيه شئ...مادري
وهي تفكر باالغلط جرحت يدها بالسكين
ريناد: اييييييييييييييي اوووف
شوق: اووووه جرحتي يدك 
ام محمد: انتبهي مره ثانيه حبيبتي ريناد

ماردت عليهم...وراحت لعند المغاسل ومن تتشوف ..مازن جالس يعدل الشماغ....
ماكلمته راحت وفتحت الماي على طول على يدها.....
مازن وهو مستغرب منها: هيييه انتي لاسلام ولاكلام خوفتيني 
ريناد: اسفين مازن افندي.....شايفني جنيه حتى اخوفك 
مازن: باالضبط زييين تعرفين نفسك مو حلووه
سكرت الماي ولفت تطالعه ببرود....سرت بجسمه نفس القشعريره اللي حس فيها يوم ملكه خلود..
وهي نفس الاحساس حسته...ياربي هاالعيون فيهم شئ غريب.......خبله انا لا اكييييييييد خبله
ريناد وهي تقطع افكارها: من زينك
مازن: هاهاها.......بذمتك طالعيني مو حلووو 
ريناد: وع من قاص عليك
مازن: اسمحي لي ماعندك ذوق
ريناد: خليته لك مزووون
مازن: مازن تاج راسك اوكيه؟
ريناد: لامو اوكيه
مازن: شنو نتهاوش يعني 
رفع اكمامه بحركه تقليديه لبدأ القتال
ريناد وهي ترجع لوراء: ههههههههههه خلاص خلاص اسفه 
مازن: خفتي هاااا؟؟؟ جبانه
ريناد: وبعد؟
مازن: ومغروره.....
ريناد: من يزود؟؟
مازن: ملسووونه 
ريناد: ماخلصت؟؟
سكت شوي وابتسم بعدها وبكل اندفاع
مازن: بس حلووه ....
ارتبكت وي مزون الدب شفيه اليوم مو طبيعي اهرب احسن لي
ريناد: باي
مازن: صدقت الخبله تعاااااااااالي
لفت عليه وهي معصبه
ريناد: حلوه غصبا عنك
مازن: تعالي ريناد لحظه باقولك
ريناد: خيييير؟؟
مازن: لاسلامتك
ريناد: اووف فاضي....
مازن: شفيها يدك؟
ريناد: صباح الليل.....مافيها شئ جرحتها باالسكين وانا اسوي السلطه
مازن: زين قلتي من الحين حتى مااكل منها
ريناد: انت الخسران لكن نصيحه جربها مش هانتدم ابدا
مازن: حاضر ياست عطيات نادي زعلوله معاكي
ريناد: ههههههههههههه
طالعها وهو مبتسم...حلوه ريناد...مااقدر انكر هذي حقيقه...حتى ابتسامتها...ضحكتها ...مثل الطفله تضحك بكل عفوويه عيبها الوحيد غرورها....بس هي مو مغروره..صحيح الاول كانت معاي مغروره بس الحين تغيرت
في الاول لااكلمها ولاهي تكلمني كنت بس الاحظها واحس انها غير ..
الحين من بعد الاف المواقف بيننا صارت عادي تسولف وتضحك....بس بتحفظ طبعا...

ريناد: ياهووووووووووو وين رحت؟؟ اسرح بكيفك انا باروح اكمل شغلي
مازن: هااا لابس كذا روحي كملي روحي الله يهديك ويكملك بعقلك
ريناد: جميعا قول امين
مازن: ماني قايل روووحي
طنشها ودخل غرفه الطعام.....وهي ضحكت ....يستخف دمه علي هاالدب انا اوريه شغل البنات ....

رجعت وكملت السلطه...وبأمر من ام محمد راحت مع شوق غرفه الطعام يرتبونها ...

شالت شوق سله الخبز وريناد وراها شايله العصيرات
شوق: هههههه المهم اكمل لك
ريناد: لاتكملين من زين سوالفك
دخلوا وكان محمد جالس جنب بشار....ومازن مقابلهم...ويضحكون واصواتهم كالعاده هازه المكان.....

محمد: شوف تشتغل؟ وريناد؟ معقوووووووله؟
ريناد: أي اصلا ستات بيت بس مين يقدر 
وطالعت مازن بنص عين.....
شوق: هاالعصير صنع ايدي اتمنى ان ينال على اعجابكم ورضاكم اخواني الاعزاء
بشار: عصير شنو بعد مسويه؟
شوق: اممممممم كيوي يم يم
مازن: كيوووي ؟؟؟ مع وجهم خلصت العصيرات حتى تسويت كيوي عاد؟
شوق: اوووه شنو اشيله يعني بتزعلوني؟
محمد: لا كل شئ ولازعلك روحوا بس

رجعوا للمطبخ....راحت ريناد لعند صحون الشوربه...هييين مزون انا اوريك..حطت فيها ملح.....وشالتهم حتى توديهم...صفتهم باالترتيب وحطت عند مازن الصحن المعروف طبعا.....ابتسمت له بسخريه وطلعت...
هو شك باالموضوع وطالع الشوربه...اخاف حاطه لي سم اخلي بشار يجربها..
مازن: اقول بشار
بشار: هلا
مازن: جرب هاالشوربه
بشار: هذي لك
مازن: ادري بس جربها يلاااا بسرعه
سحبها بشار وشال ملعقه وجربها ...رده فعل طبيعيه ..تغيرت ملامح وجهه وتعرفون اللي يصير عاده بهاالمواقف
بشار: وع كلها ملللللح
مازن: هههههههههههه هذي اختك انا قايل ماتخدم لوجه الله
بشار: ريناااااااااااااااااااااااااااد تعالي ياالخبله
كانت صرخته عاليه وصلت لها وجات تركض
ريناد: خير خير شفييييييييييييك
بشار: ايش هذا؟
طالعت وين يأشر ولما شافت ان هذا صحن مازن...طالعته بسرعه غمز لها ....وهي ودها تذبحه
ريناد: هذا صحنك مو صحن بشار 
مازن: ادري ثاني مره حطي سكر مو تنسي
محمد: ههههههههههههههههه اكبروا شوي

طلعت وهي معصبه على مازن...مايطوفه شئ ذكي داهيه هذا...كيف حس وترك بشار يتذوقها كيييف....
هين مزون اوريك لكن مو هنا استلمك في الامارات واطلع لك قرون حتى تحترمني وتقدرني اهئ اهئ...* 

*انتظر تعليقاتكم ؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن

**
*

----------


## P!nk Cream

> *ههههههههههههههه ..*
> 
> *أهلاً بالأخت .. صغيرة بس خطيرة ..*
> *تسلمي لي والله ع التواصل الكريم يالغاليه ..*
> *هههههههههههههههه << 3 ايام حاسبتها هاااااا*
> *اعذريني بس من هاللقاء انهلكت هلاااااااك وما مداني انزل ولا جزء ..*
> *يالله الحين ان شاء الله انزل لج 3 اجزاء بدل هالثلاثه الايام << شرايج ؟؟*
> *انتظررررررررررريني ثواااااااااااااني ..* 
> *تحياتي*
> ...





*اي اي اكييييد حاسبتنها خخخ*
*وش رايي بعد تعجبيني خليش على طول جدي بس مو يعني تروحي 3 ايام بعدين تنزلي 3 اجزاء* 
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
* القصة روووووووووعة*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههه*
*أهلاً بالصغيره الخطيره ..*
*زين بعد عجبتج .. وعجبتج القصه ..*
*ان شاء الله ما راح اطول ..*
*اليوم بنزل بس مو الحين .. << يمكن العصر او الليل ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه ياارب ..*
*ما ننحرم منك يارب ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكييييييد عجبتيني وادا هي قصتش اكييد بتعجبني* 

*اي وترى نصيحة صحية نوعاً ما نزلي العصر احسن من الليل بواجد* 
*جربيها ما بخسري بالعكس بتشكريني* 
*خخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههه ..*

*خوش نصيحه يا صغيره خطيره ..*

*عاد راحت العصريه وانا مو موجوده << راحت عليج ..*

*الحين ان شاء الله انزل لج ..*

*انتظريني ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*....وصلوا الامارات ...



كانت شوق مع ريناد بغرفه لوحدهم....ومحمد وبشار ومازن بغرفه وماهر وحور بغرفه.....

طلعت ريناد من الغرفه وطلت دايركت على كل غرف الطابق الخامس....ايش هاالازعاج اوووف لو ماخذين شقه ابرك لنا....



طالعت ساعتها 5 العصر...اوووف ملل وزهق...



راحت عند باب الحمام ودقته...

ريناد: شوق يلا اطلعي بسررعه

شوق: اسبح ريناد

ريناد: اوكي انا بعد ابي اسبح

شوق: اووف طيب ماراح اتأخر

ريناد: دبه..

راحت 

فتحت البلكونه وماكانت لابسه شئ على راسها...على اساس تطل البلكونه على الحديقه وماحد بينتبه لها..

طلعت شوق من الحمام وهي تغني.....

شوق: قدام الكل حلفت لك......تعااالي ريناد

ريناد: اوكي



اخذت ريناد ملابسها ودخلت الحمام....رن تلفون الغرفه ورفعته شوق....

شوق: الوو

بشار: وحشتيني

شوق: هذا انت روح يلا...

بشار: اروح؟ متأكده؟

شوق: أي

بشار: قد كلمتك

شوق بدلع: أي روح ماابيك

بشار: بس انا ابيك...حبيبتي شوق ودي اكلمك

شوق: هذا انت تكلمني الحين شفيك..

بشار: لا فيس تو فيس

شوق: طيب طالعه لك

بشار: تعالي..مازن مع محمد طالعين سوا

شوق: نعم؟؟؟ ولوحدك باالغرفه؟ لاياحبيبي لاتحلم اجيك باي

بشار: اوووف شوق تعالي وخلصينا

شوق: لا اخاف

بشار بعصبيه: خبله انتي معقوله باسوي لك شئ يلا تعالي قبل مااجي لك انا..

خافت منه وخاصه ان سكر السماعه بوجها....لبست عبايتها وطلعت وهي بجد خايفه ودقت الباب...

فتح لها وهو مبتسم

بشار: اسفرت وانورت تفضلي

شوق: بدخل بس خلي الباب مفتوح

بشار: اكيد ولوو



تقدمت 3 خطوات داخل الغرفه وهو ترك الباب مفتوح....

بشار: شفيك تطالعيني كذا ليش خايفه

شوق: لا بس....

بشار: ايش باسوي لك عاد...وبعدين حتى لو سويت ماحد يلومني زوجتي 

شوق: يمه منك مابعد اصير زوجتك...قول شعندك..

بشار: اممممممم كم التاريخ اليوم؟؟

شوق: مادري 13 او 14

بشار: مايذكرك هاالتاريخ بشئ؟ انا في أي شهر؟

سكتت شوي حتى تفكر...ابتسمت ابتسامه عريضه..

بشار: تذكرتي؟

شوق: ياربي كيف نسيت تاريخ ميلادي...بشار انت تذكرت؟



راح عند كبته فتحه وطلع علبه حمراء على شكل قلب ومدها لها....

بشار: تستاهلين اكثر افتحيها ان شاء الله تعجبك

فتحتها وكانت سلسله بلاتين .....كانت بجد ناعمه بس حلووه

شوق: واااو تجنن مشكوووور

بشار وهو يقرب منها خطوه: كل عام وانتي حبيبتي

نزلت راسها كان ودها تبكي من الفرحه....فرحه ان حبيبها ماينسى كل عام يهنيها بعيد ميلادها..

ويكون اول شخص يقول لها كل عام وانتي بخير.....

بشار: شوق

شوق: امممممم

بشار: احبــك ...

قامت تحوس في العلبه وهي متوتره...

شوق: وانا بعد...

بشار: بس انا اكثر

شوق: بشااار خلاص

ابتسمت له وطلعت من الغرفه......وسكرت الباب وراها



5 دقايق ومازن وصل ولقى باب الغرفه مسكر طبعا...توقع ان بشار طلع وقف مكانه وهو يحوس بشعره محتار..

كيف ادخل الغرفه الحين..اكيد بشار طلع ...سمعته يكلم محمد ويقول انه بيطلع ويين اروح اوووف ومحمد بعد باالسوق...خلني اشوف ماهر...

دق على ماهر غرفته مع حور بهدوء.....طلع له وجه ماهر مبتسم كاالعاده...

ماهر: هلا مازن...

مازن: اهلييين بسألك ماهر ماتدري متى طلع بشار ومتى بيرد؟

ماهر: والله مادري...

سكت ماهر بعدها قال بسرعه...

ماهر: محمد جالس في غرفه البنات روح اجلس وياه

مازن: بس يقول انه بيروح السوق

ماهر: لاسمعت حسه اكيد بغرفه البنات

مازن وهو منحرج: مافيها ازعاج يعني

ماهر: ههههههههههههه شدعووه مازن هم مثل خواتك وبعدين قلت لك محمد وياهم...

مازن: اووكي يلا سووري عاالازعاج



راح وقبل مايدق باب الغرفه...مع وجهي ليش ادق يقول محمد وياهم...فتح باب الغرفه ماشاف غيرها...طالعه من الحمام وتنشف شعرها...طاحت من يدها الفوطه.. بحركه سريعه طلع وسكر الباب وقلبه يدق ويدق..وينه محمد؟؟مو هنا...ياربي من هاالفشله...ايش بتقول ريناد الحين عني...ماعليه مهير اوريك تعطيني معلومات غلط...وين بشارووه تركتوني ورحتواا....

طبعا طول هاالوقت مافي أي صوت يطلع من غرفه الشباب لان الحبيب بشار منسدح ويفكر...وعيونه شووي وتغمض من النعس...

لهذا كان مازن متأكد من عدم وجوده باالغرفه...

حط يده ورا ظهره وهو متسند عاالجدار..تجنن المغروره...بس انحرجت مسكيينه..ياربي شعرها حلوو يناسبها كثير...ولابسه وردي بعد..ياسلاااام....

هي كانت لسه واقفه مكانها مذهوله ومستغربه حركته.....شافت عبايتها قدامها لبستها وطلعت وهي مفووره ومعصبه...

طبعا تتسألون وين شوق ...كانت في البلكونه تقرأ مجله والاخت ماحست بأي شئ..معذوره تقرأ وعقلها بمكان ثاني عند الحبيب ....

فتحت الباب ولقته على نفس وضعيته متسند عاالجدار كانت جايه تصارخ توها بتتكلم حط يده على فمها يسكتها...

وقف يتأملها دقايق...اه من عيونك ياريناد مجننتني ....

مو قادر انساهااااا مع وجهي...هي جمدت مرره ثانيه..حركاته غريبه عجيبه والمشكله كل ماصرت قريبه منه اصير مثل اللوح اووف مني ومن تصرفاتي لكن اورييييك....

شالت يده بقوه عن فمها..

ريناد: كيف تسمح لنفسك انت هااا

مازن: قصري حسك فضحتينا 

ريناد: لا مابقصره عندك مانع وربي لأذبحك يامزوون

مازن: مزون بعينك ياالخبله...مرره باموت خوف

ريناد: بذبحك

مازن: ههههههههههههه ماتقدرين

سكتت يوم ضحك....بلييييييييز لاتضحك لي ...مااقدر الا اوقف واسرح بعيونك وضحكتك...

وانسى نفسي وياهم....

مازن: هاااا كأنك تراجعتي عن قرارك...

ريناد بارتباك: لا ..لا ماتراجعت

مازن: اتحداااااااااااااااك

ريناد: تتحداني يامزين....انا اوريك

قام يركض وهي تركض وراه مثل الاطفال...مجانيين ..

نزلوا عاالدرج هو يضحك وهي وراه مصممه الا ماتصيده وتضربه.....

صاروا بره الحديقه هي فرحت بتركض على راحتها خاصه ان المنتجع هذا فاضي نوعا ما.....

لف على اليمين ويتفاجأ بمسبح كبير ماقدر يتراجع ونـط فيه

عاد ريناد مايحتاج..ميته ضحك عليه..وجلست على طرف المسبح....

مازن وهو يمسح عنه الماي: بسيييييييييطه اوريك ياالخبله

مدت له لسانها.....

ريناد: ماتقدر تسوي شئ...

ضحكت وقامت ركضت للغرفه سكرت الباب وراها وهي لازالت تضحك على شكله وهو ينط في المسبح....

انسدحت عاالسرير...اه منك يامزوون خبل ومغرور بس كيف مايركبون ....بنفس الوقت تدخل القلب...انزاحت عنها الابتسامه وهي تذكر احمد...وحشني احمد..حتى السفر ماقلت له اني بسافر..خليه حتى يعرف يتغلى ومايدخل النت ويكلمني...؟؟ ياترى ايش يسوي الحين؟؟ يفكر فيني مثل ماافكر فيه..لازم اكلمه اشوف اخباره لاني بجد احاتيه...

شوق: وين رحتي هاااا

لفت لشوق اللي كانت ماسكه المجله بيدها....

ريناد: بس اتمشى...

شوق: ماقلتي لي اجي وياك...

ريناد: يعني ماسمعتي صوت الباب لما طلعت كان ناديتيني

شوق: لا ماسمعت مسكره البلكوونه ...

انتبهت ريناد للعلبه الحمراء اللي عاالطاوله....

ريناد: من وين لك هاالعلبه

شوق: من عند بشااار

ريناد: والمناسبه؟؟

شوق: عيدميلادي اليوم ياالخبله

ريناد: اوووووووووووه صحيح سوووري حبيبتي شوق

شوق: عادي متعوده ياالدبه



قامت ريناد وباست شوق على خدها وحضنتها

ريناد: عقبال ميه سنه

شوق: ول لاماابي حدي 70

ريناد: ههههههههه اتخيلك شوقوه وضروسك طايحه وبشار يمشي بعكاز جنبك

شوق: ههههههههههههههههههههههه ...

ريناد: ماطلعنا شووق

شوق: تدرين باروح اشوف ماهر وحور واقول لهم نطلع ياربي مايملوون من مقابل بعض

طلعت ودقت الباب عليهم دقات سرييييعه....

ماهر وهو يفتح: خير خير نعم شوشو هانم؟

شوق: حشى ماصارت 24 ساعه مقابلين بعض ماتملون انتوا

جات حور وهي تضحك ورا ماهر....طالعها وحط يده على كتفها ...

ماهر: شوفي انتي هاالضحكه بس حد يمل منها؟

نزل لمستواها وباسها على خدها هي استحت لان شوق معاهم....

شوق: عيييييييييب عليك استح

ماهر: كيفي زوجتي 

شوق: حركاااااااااات ياعيني 

حور: شوووق

شوق: هههههههه طيب بنخرب عليكم الجو يلا نطلع نتمشى

جاء بهاالوقت مازن وهو مبلل شكله ضحك الثلاثه

ماهر: شفيييييييك هههههههههه

مازن: اضحكوا اضحكوا اشوف فيكم يوم

حور: هههههههههه شصار لك؟؟؟

مازن وهو يدور تصريفه: امممممم ماصار شئ بنت صغيره رمتي باالمسبح خبله والله

شوق: ههههه احسن احسن ..بتطلع ويانا؟؟؟؟

مازن: كيف اطلع وملابسي كذا..

شوق: روح بدل

مازن: محمد وبشار طلعوا وشالوا معاهم المفتاح

استغربت شوق متى طلع بشار خبري به هنا....فتحت باب الغرفه وطلع مفتوح ولقت بشار مغمض عينه وهو عاالسرير

مازن: وصلوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماشفتهم؟؟؟

شوق: بشار هنا ماطلع 

مازن: جد؟؟ اخ منه هاالخبل باوريه 



سمعوا صوت خطوات تقرب منهم لفوا وكان محمد وفي يده اكياس....

حور: مداك بعد انت تروح السوق؟؟

محمد: افا عليك اعجبك هاا ليش متجمعين بره يلا ادخلوا

ماهر: اختك تبي تطلع...وين تبون نروح؟؟؟

شوق: سيتي سنتر...

حور: لا خلونا نروح ملاهي

محمد: ها طالع هاالطفله

ماهر: اووووووووووه حددوا موقفكم ملاهي ولاالسوق

شوق: السوق

ماهر: خلاص يلا....



*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طلعوا وراحو سيتي سنتر...مازن ماطلع بدل ملابسه وكان متملل يطلع وبشار نااام...

شوق مع حور وماهر يشترون ...وريناد تعبت وجلست مع محمد في كوفي شوب..
طلبت لها قهوه تركيه وهو شاي ...وهي رافعه الكوب تشربه جات عينها على محمد اللي كان مقابلها....حلو محمد..ياترى احمد كيف شكله؟ حلو مثل محمد؟ولاشين...طويل ولاقصير؟؟ضعيف ولامتين؟؟
لاحظ سرحانها بعيونه...حرك يده مقابل عينها ....
محمد: هههههههه الوووو
ريناد: ها..هههه شفيك؟؟
محمد: انا؟ انتي اللي شفيك سرحانه؟؟
ريناد وهي تنزل راسها تطالع الطاوله: ولاشئ
محمد: علي؟؟؟ قولي شفيك
ريناد: مافيني شئ
محمد: افتحي لي قلبك مو انا مثل اخوك؟
ريناد: اكيد يامحمد بس...
محمد: امممممم كأن الموضوع خطير...
ريناد: باالنسبه لي أي خطير
محمد: يارب سترك شصاير؟
تنهدت وسكتت....تبي تتكلم تفضفض الى احد...بس معقوله محمد يفهمها؟؟؟ولابيعصب عليها ؟؟
محمد: وبعد التنهيده؟؟شصار؟؟؟؟
ريناد بخوف: حبيته....
انصدم...ريناد تحب؟؟؟؟؟ من متى؟؟ وكيف؟؟ ومن يكووون اصلا..
محمد بعصبيه: ايش اسمه؟؟
ريناد وهي خايفه: شفيك عصبت ....
محمد مسك نفسه وتظاهر باالهدوء حتى مايخوفها ويخليها تتطمن له وتقول كل شئ...
محمد: اسف ريناد...بس استغربت...اوكي شسمه؟
ريناد: احمد
محمد: من وين عرفتيه؟؟
ريناد: النت...
محمد: اوكي وبعدين؟؟
ريناد: جاتني اضافه على ايميلي الجديد تذكر يوم اللي كلمتك عاالماسنجر وعطيتك الاغاني
محمد: ايه فاكر...
ريناد: جاتني الاضافه في اليوم الثاني....المهم قبلتها...وصار بيننا كلام...ماكنت حاطه في بالي اني احبه او اعتبره اكثر من اخ....حاولت امنع مشاعري ولكن ماقدرت..
محمد: هو يحبك؟؟
ريناد: مااظن...لو يحبني ماكان تركني كذا..قاسي
دمعت عينها ...سحب منديل وعطاها اياه...
محمد: طيب ريناد...انتي مقتنعه بعلاقتكم؟؟
ريناد: لا....ادري اني ولاعلى باله واخر همه...
محمد: وكيف عرفتي؟؟ سألتيه؟؟ قالك؟
ريناد: لا ...على فكره عندي رقمه
محمد: كلمتيييييييييييييييييه؟
ريناد: لا شفيك تصارخ ماسويتها
محمد: كان اذبحك ريناد...عفيه عليك خليك عاقله...بس كيف عرفتي رقمه؟
ريناد: في الفتره الاخيره صار مايدخل النت يقول ظروف رسلت له رساله عاالايميل اتطمن عليه...
رد الرساله بكلام كثير من ضمنه اني علشان اتطمن عليه ولااحاتي حط رقم جواله.....اراسله باالمسجات
وسجلته بجوالي مادري ليش
محمد: متاكده ماكان في نيتك تكلميه؟؟
ريناد: احلف لك بأيش ماابي اكلمه بس اخذته حتى اتطمن لااكثر..صدقني
محمد: مصدقك ياريناد...لكن اعطيني رقمه 
ريناد: لا محمد اتركه....لاتسوي له شئ
محمد : هههههههه يابخته والله تخافين عليه بعد ريناد انا ابي رقمه حتى اعرفه من يكون ايش اسمه ولد من عرفتي؟ 
ريناد: بس هذا اللي بتسويه؟
محمد: أي ..بعد تحبين واحد وتكلميه والسلام مايصييير لازم اعرف من يكون....
ريناد: اوكي موافقه..جوالي تركته باالفندق اذا رجعت باعطيك الرقم لان مسجل فيه..
محمد: اوكي واسمعيني أي شئ جديد يصير تعالي قولي لي ..
ريناد: ان شاء الله
محمد: يلااا الحين فرفشي واضحكي وان شاء الله اذا رجعنا السعوديه اتصرف 
ريناد: محمد
محمد: هلا
ريناد: تظن هاالعلاقه ايش نهايتها؟؟
شال الملعقه وذوب قطعتين سكر في الشاي...
محمد: شفتي قطعه هاالسكر ياريناد صغيره مرره ومصيرها معروف باالشاي...تذوب صحيح بس طعمها يبقى..وبدونها الشاي ماله طعم باالضبط مثلك بتذوبين وبتتعبين من هاالعلاقه لانها غلط ياريناد بس لو كان صحيح يحبك راح تبقين بدمه مهما صار وكان...
ريناد: امممممممممم 
محمد: ممكن الحين نروح ماتبين تتسوقين؟
ريناد: طبعا يلا مشينا..

............................

جلست عاالسرير وهي تهز رجلها ....بسيييطه يامحمد جالس وياها ولوحدكم؟؟ ماعليه ياريناد..مفكره ان محمد لك غلطااانه ياحبيبتي محمد لي انا وبروحي...
ياالله باموت لو استمر الوضع كذا....

هبه اتصلت على مازن...قال لها انه مع بشار بالفندق وان كلهم طالعين....
وهي طبعا فضوليه لازم تعرف وين راح محمد دقت على حور بحكم انها اقرب لها من شوق وقالت لها حور انهم بسيتي سنتر...سألت ببراءه مفتعله عن محمد...وخبرتها حور انه مع ريناد بكوفي

عصبت طبعا ....تظن ان ريناد تبي محمد..ماتدري انهم اخوان لااكثر ,,,,

......................

ماحس انه نام...حط راسه عاالمخده وراح بسابع نوومه...قام وطالع بشار....لسه ناايم..ياللله كيف نمت بدون مااحس...
رجع راسه عاالمخده وقام يفكر في اخته وامه..اييه بجد وحشتوني ...وهي بعد وحشتني..الجوهره..مادري ايش اخبارها...قاسيه ولاتفكر ترسل حتى مسج تتطمن علي.. لكن ياترى تحاتيني الحين؟انا حتى السفر ماقلت لها بسافر حتى بس تخاف علي وترسل مسج..لكن الظاهر مافي فايده منها...
ليش يامازن تفكر فيها؟؟وشاغل عمرك فيها وانت حتى شكلها ماتعرفه..ايش الشئ الزايد فيها حتى تهتم لها كل هاالاهتمام..مادري مادري..سحرتني هذي اكيد..
الجوهره ماهي اول بنت اكلمها عاالماسنجر يام اوياما كلمت بنات اشكال الوان...بس هي غير تخاف علي تهتم لي..حبوبه..طيبه..فيها شئ سبيشل..
اه مافي فايده من افكاري اصحي بشار ابرك لي....
قام من سريره ووقف عند سرير بشار....
مازن: بشااار بشااار قوم
لف بشار عاالناحيه الثانيه وعطى مازن ظهره..
مازن وهو يشيل الفراش عن بشار: قووووووم اقعد معاي ملان
بشار: اوووووف روح عني 
مازن: مافيه قووووم مليت لوحدي
قام بشار وهو مزعوج...
بشار: خير مازن افندي ليش بصلتك محروقه اليوم
مازن: نسيتها عاالنار هاهاااي لاتقول مو حلوه 
بشار: الا بايخه وبايخه روح عني
مازن: قووووووم
سمعوا صوت ضحك وسوالف.....
بشار: هذا هم وصلوا يلا روحي برره
مازن: هين بشاروه 
طلع مازن وكانت غرفته مع بشار ومحمد مقابل غرفه ماهر وحور وغرفه ريناد وشوق باالوسط بينهم....
مازن: هااااااااي وصلتوا
ماهر: هلا شكلك نمت
مازن: أي والله نمت كنت نعسان
شوق: حشى خيشه من المغرب نايم
مازن وهو يطالع ريناد: والله تعبت اليوم اخذت لفه كامله عالحديقه وبعدها باالمسبح
ضحكت ريناد بس بدون صوت حتى مايحسون عليها.....
حور: وين بشار؟
مازن: صار لي ساعه احاول اصحيه بس مافي فايده وين رحتوا؟
ماهر: السوق الله لايبارك فيهم هاالثنتين (ويأشر على شوق وريناد) تعبونا من كثر مايتسوقوا وياريت ياخذون شئ ...
مازن: بنات ايش تتوقع فاضيين
ريناد: احنا فاضيين؟ مادري اجل مين اللي يطالع الرايحه والجايه..ويغازل
مازن: ميين؟ انا؟؟
ريناد: أي انت لاتنكر شايفتك اليوم 
مازن: كذاااااااابه لاتصدقوونها
ماهر: ههههههههه اسكتي بس تمزح وياك
رن جواله بهاالوقت وكانوا البيت
مازن: عن اذنكم
ماهر: خذ راحتك

دخلت شوق مع ريناد غرفتهم وبعد 5 دقايق دخل محمد وحط كيس على سرير شوق
شوق: تأخرت ماصار....
محمد: شسوي لك بعد ادور سوبر ماركت فاتح باالمووت لقيت 
شوق: جبت البيبسي والجالكسي؟؟
محمد: أي جبته
دق مازن الباب ودخل جلس مقابل محمد يعني على سرير ريناد الله كانت تبي تقوله يقوووم بس استحت محمد هنا ....سحبت كرسي وجلست بوسط الاثنين تطالعم وهم يسولفوون
مازن: وين كنت؟
محمد: رحت السوبر ماركت وين بشار؟
مازن: توه صاحي من دقيقه 
محمد: حلوووو وتكمل السهره ننزل تحت نشرب لنا شئ عاالمسبح
مازن: فكررره 
ريناد: ياسلااااااااام ونسهر ...بس لو جبت البلاي ستيشن
مازن: تلعبين؟؟ولد الحمدلله والشكر
ريناد: انت بتسكت عني ولااقوم اتذابح وياك
محمد: ريناااااد عيب
ريناد: هو البداي 
مازن: موووووتي قهر ..يحبووني 
محمد: اووه ابتدينا باالهواش قوموا نطلع يلا ..وين شوق توها هنا...
ريناد: دخلت البلكونه
محمد: ناديها يلا....
نزلوا كلهم مع ماهر وحور لعند المسبح.....بشار راح صاله البليارد...وماهر وحور وشوق ومحمد على الطاوله...وريناد مازن لازالوا واقفين....
ريناد: اشوف كلكم جلستوا وانا مين يروح معاي المطعم ياناس جوعااااااانه 
ماهر: فضحتينا اللي يسمعك يقول جايه من مجاعه افريقيا روحي لوحدك
حور: لا ماهر بعيد ماتدل تروح معاك شوق
شوق: لا تعباانه مرره مالي مزاج اقووم
محمد: يروح معاك مازن بااااله طوووويل
مازن: لاتكفى الا هذي الشريره مااروح معاها
ريناد: عاد مره انا اللي ابيك
محمد: تكفى مازن سكتها مع لسانها اللي يبي له قص...روح تكفى ماانسى لك هالجميل
مازن: امري الى الله شرفي انسه ريناااد
طالعته بغرور ومشت وهو وراها وبعد ماابتعدوا عنهم....
ريناد: هنا في سوق صح؟
مازن: أي فيه
ريناد: بارووووح 
مازن: لااا؟ اجل انا برجع
ريناد: وانا؟
مازن: خلصي من السوق والحقيني
ريناد بخوف: مازن ماادل مو شايف هاالمنتجع ايش كبره
مازن: ههههههه جباااانه تخافين تضيعين
ريناد وراسها للارض: بصراحه أي
سكت مازن وابتسم بنصر حلوو عرفت نقطه ضعفك ياريناد والله لاوريك الويل هييين اصبري علي ....
وصلوا للسوق الصغيره مرت على اكسسوارات وقفت تطالعهم....
مازن: ريناد انا باروح هناك عند النظارات
ريناد: لاتبتعد طيب
مازن: اكيد افا عليك..مو تتحركين خليك هنا
ريناد: طيب
بعد مالفت مره ثانيه تتفرج...راح وقف في مكان بعيد شوي بحيث انه يشوفها وهي لا...انتظر 10 دقايق بعدها لفت تدوره ...لاحظن ان ملامح وجهها تغيرت بدأ الخوف يظهر على وجهها..تطالع يمين ويسار تدوره لكن عبث مالقته..وهو ميت ضحك عليها المسكينه..جلست على كرسي وراسها بين يدينها وبكت من الخوف السوق هذي بعيده عنهم ماتقدر ترجع لوحدها...ضحك من قلب..ياربي عليها حساااسه على طول تبكي عاالاقل تدورني
ههههه خلاص كفايه رعب تموووت علينا هاالدلوعه الحين
راح وحتى تكمل التمثيليه..شوفوا ايش صار...
مازن بعصبيه: انتي وينك؟؟؟انا مو قايل لك لاتتحركين من مكانك
رفعت راسها وهي مو مستوعبه انه جاء..مسكته من قميصه حتى تتأكد وابتسمت من وراء دموعها...
ريناد: مازن....
حركته انعدمت لما شاف الدموع وبعدها الابتسامه اللي ترتسم تدريجيا على وجه ملائكي برئ والخوف المسيطر على العيون العسليه الواسعه...

ريناد بصوت مبحوح: خفت اضيعك..
مازن: ريناد..لاتخافين انا هنا معاك..
ريناد: ليه رحت عني
مازن بحيره: انا..انا هنا...امسحي دموعك انا اسف...
ريناد: يلا نرجع..
وهم يمشون كانوا ساكتين..هو يفكر كيف ضعفت قدام دموعها وماكملت خطتي...ايش هااللي حسيت به لما قربت مني بخوف وابتسمت...
وهي الحيره مسيطره عليها....بكيت ..وبينت له خوفي..غبيه لييييش خفت..كأني مثل الطفله...
مازن: ريناد
لفت له ببرود حاولت تصطنعه...
مازن: مو جوعانه؟؟
ريناد: ههههههههههههه 
استغرب ليش تضحك ووقف ..
مازن: قلت شئ يضحك؟
ريناد: لا بس ماتوقعت سؤال
مازن: طيب جوعانه؟؟
ريناد: بصراحه أي....
مازن: روحي لوحدك المطعم تدلينه؟هههههه
طالعته بعصبيه وهو ميت ضحك...
ريناد: جوعاانه
مازن: شدخلني انا
ريناد: يااخي ماتحس ...
مازن: لا
ريناد: ياربيييه انت طالع على مين ؟
مازن: مو شغلك
ريناد: وديني المطعم
مازن: بكم؟؟؟
ريناد: اللي تبيه
مازن: متأكده؟؟؟
ريناد: أي
مازن: خليك قد كلمتك فاهمه
ريناد: خلصنا يااخي
مازن: شوفي ببلاش مااروح
ريناد بترجي: ماااااااااااااااازن بلييييز
مازن: خشم مازن 
ريناد: هاها مالت عليك يلا قدامي
مازن: مافييييه
ريناد: تتحداني طيييييييييييب
راحت ورا ظهره ودفعته بقوه لقدام ضحك عليها بعدها طاع يوديها المطعم..
الاثنين ياكلون بصمت....رفعته نظرها له ....
مازن: تبين صوره؟؟؟اكيد معجبه
ريناد: أي صحيح لان ماعندي ذوق
مازن: مو من قلبك
ريناد: يؤيؤيؤ اسمع هاالمغرور...انا انعجب فيك انت؟؟؟ولاباالاحلام....
مازن: كذابه
ريناد: كل وانت ساكت
مازن: ههههههههههه رينادوه اسمعي هاالنكته

قاموا يسولفون ويضحكون مع بعض بدون مايحسون للوقت...
رفعت ريناد ساعتها ....
ريناد: 12 ونص اووووه تأخر الوقت...
مازن: تلاقيهم يحاتونا الحين
ريناد: تدري مازن....انا كنت ماخذه عنك فكره غلط..
ابتسم من قلب....فكرتها تغيرت عني ياربيييي وناااااااسه
مازن: ايش الفكره اللي كنتي ماخذتها عني؟
ريناد: انك اناني ماتحب الا نفسك وقلبك حجروماتحس و...
قاطعها وهو يضحك: ول ول ول كل هذا فيني انا؟
ريناد: هههههههههه واكثر ...
سكتت بعدها ضحكت وكأنها تذكرت شئ
مازن: ضحكيني وياك
ريناد: مازن تذكر يوم طردتني من سيارتك
مازن: هههههههههههههههه عصبتيني هذا اليوم كنتي بااارده وانا كنت واصل الف كان ودي اذبحك
ريناد: بل علييك مجرم
مازن: تذكرين يوم رشيتي العطر بعيني
ريناد: اكييييد هاالشئ عاد ماانساه كنت ابي ارد لك الصاع صاعين
مازن: والله مستغرب كيف للحين ماسك نفسي عنك المفروض ذبحتك من زمااان
ريناد: مجرررم
رن جواله بهاالوقت طالعت الشاشه وشافت اسم الدلووعه ....من هاالدلووعه؟؟يكلم وحده؟؟؟؟؟
مازن: الووو هلا وغلا....ايا القاطعه ..وانا اشتقت لكم اكثر...اخباركم...هههههه ..مو بااااين والله
ههههههههه لا جالس مع ريناد...اي والله في مطعم تبرعت وجبتها...ايييه.....امممم والله يمكن 5 ايام او 4 مو اكثر......تمام اوكي......يوصل ....فمان الله....
بعد ماحط الجوال ماقدرت تمنع نفسها من السؤال.....
ريناد: من؟؟؟
مازن: هبه اختي ..تسلم عليك
ريناد: اهااااا ....الله يسلمها

سولفوا شوي ورجعوا الساعه 1 لهم.....

وبشار كان معاهم هاالمره..
ماهر: حشى وينكم؟؟؟؟
طالعوا في بعض وضحكوا...
شوق: اعترفوا
مازن: لابس ريناد ضاعت وقمت ادورها
ريناد: لاكذااااااااب انا ضعت ولا شفت لك وحده ونسيت نفسك وياها
بشار: جد ريناد؟؟ خساااره ياابو المزن طحت من عيني
حور: ههههههههه ولد خالتي مايسويها مستحيل
مازن: لحظه لحظه اكلتوني بقشوري لاتصدقونها وربي كذابه
ريناد وهي تجلس جنب ماهر: من فشلتك تقول هاالكلام
طالعها بعصبيه وجلس جنب بشار...
مازن: على فكره ماهر...الله يعينكم عليها مو هينه الا محمد وينه؟؟
بشار: صعد ينام
مازن: اهاااا
كملوا السهره على سوالف ومسخره وضحك للساعه 3 ونص الفجر صعدوا...
شوق دايركت حطت راسها ونامت...
اما ريناد مستحييل..احداث كثيره صارت لها اليوم...تذكرت كلامها لمحمد...
كنت جريئه ماانكر..بس انا اعتبر محمد مثل اخوي ولهاالسبب اعرفت له بحبي لأحمد...
ياترى احبه صحيح ولامشاعر بتزول في يوم من الايام...
ومازن؟؟
لفت عاالناحيه الثانيه..شفيه بعد مازن شدخلني فيه ..ليه احس باالراحه والامان وانا وياه..ليه اتوتر اذا جات عيني بعينه..ابي تفسير واحد للي يصير بيني وبينه..اه ساعدني ياربي محتاره...
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الظهر صحوا على صوت ماهر وهو يصارخ...ويدق الباب عليهم

حست ريناد بيد شوق تضربها على ظهرها
ريناد: ايييييييييييي خير
شوق: وين عبايتي بفتح لاخوك المزعج
ريناد: ايش دراني مع وجهك
لبست شوق عبايه ريناد وفتحت له الباب
ماهر: حشى ماصار نوووم الساعه 3 الظهر 
شوق وهو تفرك عيونها: روح التهي بزوجتك
كانت بتسكر بوجهه الباب لكنه حط يده
ماهر: قاعد على قلوبكم يلا خلاص كفايه نوم
جات حور من وراه
حور: ها واخير قمتوا متنا جوع نبي نتغدى
شوق: اوكي الحين بصحي ريناد ..وين بتغدى هنا ولابره؟؟؟
ماهر: لا بره الفندق افضل بسررعه مو تأخرونا
شوق: طيب
دخلت شوق وصحت ريناد عدل قامت وعيونها وارمه من النووم ...
شوق: يلا قووومي
ريناد: كم الساعه؟؟ماشبعت نووووم 
سحبتها شوق ودخلتها الحمام
شوق: بسرعه لاتأخرينا
ريناد: اووف زين

بعد ماطلعت ريناد وغيرت ملابسها دق محمد الباب
شوق: ميييييييين؟
محمد: انا
لبست ريناد عبايتها وفتحوا له الباب...
محمد: خلصتوا؟؟
شوق: أي جاهزين
محمد: يلا مشييينا

طلعوا وراحوا مطعم الطاوله الحمراء في دبي....
وجلسوا على طاوله عائليه كبيره.....

حور جلست جنب ماهر وشوق مقابل بشار متعمدين طبعا وريناد صار مازن على يسارها ومحمد على يمينها...
طبعا هي ماحبت جلسته قريب منها ولكن ماكان في حل غير انها تجلس بهاالمكان....
وهم ياكلوا ويسولفوا تذكر محمد شئ...
محمد وهو يكلم ريناد بصوت ماحد يسمعه غيرها: وين الرقم؟؟
ريناد: أي رقم
محمد: رقم احمد شفيك نسيتي؟؟
ريناد: اييييه بعد الغداء ذكرني باعطيك اياه
محمد: اووكي
ماهر: ايش مخططاتكم لليوم؟
شوق: السوق
بشار: ماتملون من السوق مانبي السوق 
محمد: نروح الخور
حور: أي نبي ملاهي نرجع لايام الطفوله
ريناد: انا اخاف
بشار: هههههههههههه لاتلعبين مو لازم
ريناد: لاوالله....
ماهر: خلاص نروح حديقه الخور 

طلعوا من المطعم ودايركت راحوا حديقه الخور وكانت زحمممه واول شئ توجهوا للتل فريك
ريناد: ماهر
لفت عليها وهو يحوس باالتذاكر
ريناد: مابركب وياكم
ماهر: بتركبين جبت لك تذكره
ريناد: اخااااف مابركب
شوق: ترى وناااسه ريناد صدقيني حلووو مايخوف
بشار: يلا عاد عن الدلع
سحبها بشار وركبها وهي ميته خووف وقلبها طبله..مابقى دعاء في الدنيا ماقالته مابقت ايه الا وتذكرتها....
وشوق وحور ميتين ضحك هم الثلاث مع بعض والشباب مع بعض لوحدهم...

حور: خلاص ماصااارت
ريناد: ويلي باموووت 
لما تحرك غمضت عينها ومسكت شوق ضغطت على يدها
شوق: شيلي يدك عورتيني ياالجبانه
حور: طالعي ريناد شوفي المناظر ياسلام
بهاالوقت ارتفع التل فريك وصار فوق فتحت ريناد عينها ولما شافت البحر تحتها خلاص خافت اكثر واكثر..
ماصدقت متى وقف ونزلت وهي معصبه....
ريناد: اخر مره اجي وياكم
ماهر: ههههههههههههه فشلتينا مايخوف
حور: ماشفتها ايش سوت داخل تتشهد تقول داخله الحرب
بشار: الله يعين زوجك عليك 
شوق: هذي بتفشلكم وياه كل شئ تخاف منه...
ابتسم مازن لما جابوا هاالطاري...الايابخته..ماخذ ريناد...
ماهر: تعالوا نركب المنطاد الحين
ريناد: ماااااااهر 
ماهر: هههه خلاص مابنركب 
تمشوا للمغرب وبعدها طلعوا راحو حمرعين.....

مازن وبشار راحوا كوفي ومحمد وشوق وريناد يتمشون وماهر وحور في محل الكترونيات...
ماهر: طيب هاالكاميرا حلوه بعد شرايك؟
حور: اوكي مااختلفنا بس صدقني هاالفضيه احلى
ورفعت يدها تأشر عليها....
ماهر: اممممممم انا شخصيا محتار
نزلت يدها وحطتها على راسها وغمضت عينها
ماهر: حور شفيك؟؟؟
حور: هااا مافيني شئ 
ماهر: اكيد؟؟
حور: اكيد بس دوخه عادي
ماهر: تبين ترجعين؟؟
حور: لاحبيبي مايحتاج مافيني الا كل خير

بجهه ثانيه محمد مصدع راسه من شوق وريناد من محل للثاني وحاليا ريناد وشوق يتناقشون حول بدله
شوق: اقولك مو حلوه
ريناد: ايش اللي مو عاجبك فيها
شوق: كله كوم وهااللون كوم تركواز عااد
محمد: خيررر لين متى بتبقون تتناقشون؟؟
ريناد: الى ماالا نهايه
رن جوال محمد بهاالوقت
محمد: هذا بشار...الووو..هلا...اي باالمحل اللي جنبه احنا...اوكي يلا تعالوا..طيب باي
ودقايق ودخلوا الاثنين....
محمد: جيتوا والله جابكم استلموا
بشار: خير؟
محمد: ريه وسكينه يتناقشون 
شوق: بشار بذمتك حلوه هاالبدله؟
رفعتها ريناد بوجهه
بشار: أي حلووه والله بس التنوره قصيره رجعيها ريناد
ريناد: لاياشيخ عادي هذي الموضه
بشار: الا فوضه قالت موضه قالت..يلا رجعيهااا قدامي
رجعتها وهي بوزها شبرين .......وطلعوا من المجمع وراحوا للفندق....قبل ماتدخل ريناد الغرفه وقفها محمد
محمد: هاتي لي الرقم
ريناد: اوكي
فتحت جوالها وسجلته بورقه وراحت الغرفه...دخلت الغرفه بدون ماتدق الباب..
بشار: ريناد؟؟ اسفرت وانورت 
ريناد: تو مانورت الغرفه بنوري ...
مازن: صارت ظلام دامس ايش جابك انتي
ريناد: جايه لولد عمي مو لكم
قام محمد وطلع معاها بره الغرفه..
مازن شك...ايش بينهم بعد؟؟ ليكوون....معقوله تحبه؟؟بس محمد اكيد مايحبها هو يحب سماح...
ايش صاير....وانا شعلي منهم باالطقاق...
دخل محمد وهو مبتسم حس مازن بشئ ماقدر يفسره..ليش معصب الحين انا؟؟عادي وحده وتكلم ولد عمها؟فيها شئ؟؟بس المشكله انها مو أي وحده...اخ من الجنون اللي داق فيني..
الحل الوحيد حتى انسى كل شئ اكلمها...اي اكلم الجوهره...خلاص بأقرب فرصه اروح مقهى نت واكلمها.....
قام ودخل الحمام يحلق....وبشار كان يشاهد تلفزيون....
فتح محمد الورقه ....قام يتنقل بين الارقام..انشلت يده وعينه وكل شئ فيه
لاااااااااا ياربي...مايصير مستحييييييل..انا احلم مازن؟؟؟هذا رقم مازن لو انا اتخيل...لااراديا فتح جواله وشاف رقم مازن الا هووو بعينه..ريناد تحب مازن؟كيييف وهي اللي ماتواطنه ...اكيد ماتدري طيب لو عرفت؟ مسكيينه يابنت عمي لو تعرفين الانسان اللي حبيتيه هو قريب منك الحين..
انسان تختلفي معاه بكل صغيره وكبيره طيب ايش هاالصدف اللي جمعتهم؟؟ اكيد في الموضوع سر وكبير بعد ..مافيه الاهو مازن..اكيد اخذ ايميلها وضافها ..ماهقيتها منك لهاالدرجه توصل فيك النذاله تلعب على ريناد حتى تخليها تحبك ..لاوتعطيها رقمك بعد حتى تكلمك وتعرفك وساعتها يطيح الفأس في الراس..

للاسف كانت هذي افكار محمد اللي مايدري ان مازن اخذ ايميل ريناد من ورقه كانت بغرفه محمد وتوقعها مازن بنت ضايفها محمد من الشات لاغير..
مايدري ان الصدف جمعت قلبين على حب مصيره مجهول ,,,

طلع مازن وهو حالق ومسوي سكسوكه وطالع يجنن وهو يغني مبسوط طالعه محمد بنص عين فرحان طبعا اللي تبيه صار...انتبه مازن لمحمد وراح جلس مقابله عاالسرير...
مازن: محمد
محمد:ــــــــــــ
مازن: ابوحميد ...شفيك الوووو
محمد وهو يحاول يمسك نفسه حتى مايقوم ويتذابح معاه: نعم؟؟
بشار وهو يلف لهم: والنعامه يكلمك شفيك
محمد وهو يقوم من السرير: مافيني شئ
مازن: اعترف من زعل الحلووو الرايق
محمد بعصبيه: ماحد زعلني
بشار: كل هاالتعصيب وماحد زعلك
محمد: اوووف متضايق شوي عندك مانع انت وياه
قال هاالجمله وطلع من الغرفه...
بشار:مو طبيعي فيه مس جني
مازن: ههههههههههه الله يهديك
بشار: والله جد ماتشوفه
مازن: لما رجعنا كان عادي رايق ايش اللي قلبه؟؟انت كلمته وانا في الحمام
بشار: لاوالله كنت اشاهد وساكت عنه
مازن: اممممممم الظاهر زواج سماح لسه مأثر عليه
بشار: أي والله صدقت يامزين
مازن: يلا الله يهديه..
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*جلس على طاوله تطل عاالمسبح يتأمل الماء وهو يفكر بعقل مشتت...والحل ايش اسوي كيف اتصرف..مستحيل اخليه يستغلها بهاالطريقه..ريناد مثل اختي ولازم اوقف معاها..وهذا مازن شغله عندي لكن اذا رجعنا مانبي فضايح هني..مفكر ماوراها رجال..بصراحه طحت من عيني ياولد خالتي..
ريناد لازم تعرف والحين بعد...دق عليها رفعته من اول رنه...
ريناد: هلا حمود
محمد: مشغوله؟
ريناد: لااجرب الملابس اللي اشتريها تدري الــ...
قاطعها: اوكي خلاص خلاص اسمعيني شوي
استغربت وسكتت...
محمد: انا عاالمسبح جالس تعالي ابيك بموضوع
ريناد: موضوع مهم؟؟
محمد: أي
ريناد: خلاص نازله
سكرت ولبست شيلتها...
شوق: وين بتروحين ياحظي جربي البلوزه هذي...
ريناد: محمد يبيني
شوق: اهااا اوكي...




ايش اللي بيصير لما يعترف محمد لريناد باالحقيقه؟
وكيف بتتصرف مع مازن؟؟
كل هذا بتعرفونه في الجزء القادم...
* 
*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن

**
*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*يا ربي*

*حرااااااااااااااااااام عليش* 

*تعذيب هو*

*ما بانام الليل* 

*ولا حاطة اسئلة تشويق في النهاية* 

*خخخخخخخخخخ*


*---------------------*
*اما بالنسبة لنصيحتي الصحية خسارة راحت عليش* 
*بس مو تفوتيها في الاجزاء القادمة*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههه ..*
*اسم الله على عمرج ..*
*ولا تزعلي بكره بعد بنزل << جذي حلوو؟؟*
*ههههههههههههههههههه << ان شاء الله المره الجايه نعمل بنصيحتج الصحيه ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*يا الله يالله* 
*جاء الغد* 
*فأصبح اليوم* 
*اذاً إلى متى سيطول الانتظار ؟؟؟*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*قلت لش من قبل تعابيري رايحة فيها* 
*يا الله نفذ صبري* 
*ما أقدر استحمل اكثر من جدي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههه ..*
*نعمل بنصيتحج الصحيه اليوم ..*
*يعني خليها للعصر ..*



*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نزلت لعند المسبح وشافته جالس وراسه بين يدينه خافت اكثر..راحت جلست مقابله...
ريناد: محمد
محمد وهو يرفع راسه: هلا ريناد
ريناد: خوفتني فيك شئ؟
نزل راسه يطالع الطاوله ..ايش اقول لها؟؟كيف ابدء..
اما هي دق قلبها بقوه.....
محمد: ريناد باقولك شئ بس خليك ريلاكس
ريناد وهي تبلع ريقها: اوكي
محمد: الرقم اللي عطيتيني اياه

دق قلبها اكثر..احمد ...شفييييه؟
ريناد: شفيه رقم احمد
محمد بنظره استهزاء: قالك ان اسمه احمد؟
ريناد: أي احمد....محمد تكلم عاد
محمد: اممممممم طيب ريناد انا اعرف هالولد ..
ابتسمت له وفرحت من قلبها...
ريناد: جد تعرفه؟؟؟
محمد: أي اعرفه بس....
ريناد: بس شنو؟؟
بعد صمت دام ثواني..
محمد: عنده حركات
ريناد: حركات؟ مثل شنو؟
محمد: اممممم يعني يدخن ويقولون مغرور و
ريناد: ههههههههههه هذي الحركات طيحت قلبي يامحمد عادي كل الاولاد يسوون هاالحركات...
انقهر ولام نفسه لانه جبان وماقدر يقول لها الصراحه,....
محمد بارتباك: اوكي انا حبيت اقولك بس

سكت وسرح بعييد ...لاحظت هاالشئ ....وقالت وهي تبتسم
ريناد: هاااا شفيك سرحان ليكون حنينا للحبايب
محمد بحسره: ايييه سماح؟ مادري ايش اخبارها مرتاحه ولامتضايقه...وحشتني
ريناد: محمد مانسيتها؟
محمد: حتى لو على جثتي
ريناد: بس حبك مستحيل يامحمد
محمد: أي ادري ياريناد مالي امل معاها بس ايش اسوي ..هي القلب والروح كيف احيا بدونها
ريناد: الله يعينك ياولد عمي بس نصيحه مني انساها وعيش حياتك
محمد: لاتضحكيني ياريناد انساها؟؟مجنون انسى قلبي
تنهدت وسكتت...الله يعينك يامحمد على حبك ويسعدك
محمد: ساكته
ريناد: ايش اقولك...مليت من كثر ماانصحك بس الظاهر مافيه فايده
محمد: عليك نور مافيه فايده...وسماح مستحيل انساها
ريناد: بس حرام
محمد باندفاع: لامو حرام..حرام اللي تقولينه كيف انساها وانا متأكد انها مانستني للحين
ريناد: خليك واقعي البنت تزوجت واذا تذكرتك مع احتمال 40 % خلاص عاشت حياتها الدور والباقي عليك
محمد: ريناد ارجوك هاالموضوع منتهي 
ريناد: براحتك محمد...
محمد: الاصح ابوي مااشوفه يكلم هااليومين
ريناد: دق عليهم
طلع جواله ودق عاالبيت جات خلود ورفعته..
خلود: الووو
محمد: خلود؟
حلود: محمد؟؟هااي سويتي هاو ار يوو؟
محمد: انا بخير يالدبه انتي اخبارك واخبار ناصر
خلود: تمام بخير
جات ام محمد لماسمعت اسم ولدها وسحبت من خلود السماعه...
ام محمد: محمد ولدي
محمد: هلااااا ياالغاليه وحشتيني اخبارك
ام محمد: بخير وانتوا اخباركم واخبار اختك عسى مو مجننتك
محمد: طلعت لي قرون يمه ليل نهار باالسوق
ام محمد: هذا موصيتها بعد ماعليه اذا رجعت اوريها
محمد: لايمه خليها تتونس مو كل يوم بنجي الامارات الا ابوي شخباره؟؟وينه عندك؟
ام محمد: لاوالله باالشركه لازم بيكلمك الليل
محمد: خلاص انتظره يمه ريناد تبي تكلمك
ام محمد: عطني اياها...
اخذت ريناد الجوال حتى تكلم ام محمد اللي تعتبرها مثل امها باالضبط
ريناد: الوو
ام محمد: هلا بنيتي ريناد اخبارك حبيبتي
ريناد: هلا خالتي وحشتيني والله
ام محمد: مايوحشك غالي اخبارك مستانسه هناك؟
ريناد: أي والله ليتكم معانا خلاص عاد مانسافر دونكم ...السفر دونكم مو شئ
ام محمد: حبيبتي والله ريناد..المهم انتبهوا لنفسكم زين وقولي لشوق تخف على اخوها شوي
ريناد: ههههه لاتوصين ...سلمي على عمي كثييير
ام محمد: يوصل وانتي سلمي على حور والكل 
ريناد: الله يسلمك تبين شئ خالتي؟
ام محمد: سلامتكم بس خلي هاالقاطعه حور تدق علي
ريناد: من عيوني مع السلامه
ام محمد: الله يسلمك
عطت محمد الجوال وقامت...
محمد: وين؟
ريناد: باروح لحور
محمد: اوكي
صعدت وهي داخله الممر اللي فيه غرفهم شافت مازن طالع من الغرفه وكان مخطط يروح مقهى ويكلم الجوهره..كان لابس بلوزه سوداء وبنطلون كحلي.....
ريناد: هاااي
مازن: هلا 
ريناد: وين رايح؟
مازن: مقهى انترنت
طارت من الفرحه وابتسمت ابتسامه عريضه
ريناد: لاتمزح مزوون
مازن: ليش امزح عاد
ريناد: ياالله وحشني النت...يصير اروح معاك بليييز؟؟
مازن: من وين نازل عليك السنع
ريناد: انا سنعه من يومي
مازن: بتروحين يلا نقول لبشار وشوق بعد
ريناد: بس بدخل اكلم حور شوي
دقت الباب دقات متتاليه...طلع لها وجهه ماهر وهو مكشر وشكله كان ناايم..
ماهر: ماتخلوا احد ينام براحته...تفضلي انسه ريناد
ريناد وهو تدخل: هههههههه سوري عاالازعاج وين حور؟
ماهر: تسبح الحين بتطلع
ريناد: تسلم عليك خالتي
ماهر: الله يسلمها كلمتيها؟
ريناد: أي من شوي
طلعت حور من الحمام وهي تجفف شعرها
ريناد: ياالدبه كلمتين ورد غطاهم كلمي امك تحاتيك
حور: ليش مستعجله؟
ريناد: باروح مقهى انترنت
ماهر: مع من؟؟
ريناد: مازن وبشار وشوق
ماهر: طيب روحي خذي فلوس من ثوبي
ريناد: عندي ماهر امس عطيتني
ماهر: اوكي يمكن ينقصك المبلغ يمكن تمرون سناتر واسواق
ريناد: معاك حق
راحت وحضنت اخوها وحبته على راسه...
ريناد: الله لايحرمني منك 
ماهر: ولامنك ياالدلوعه انتبهي لنفسك
ريناد: طيب*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*,,في المقهى,,,,,,*
*جلست ريناد جنب شوق جهه البنات ومازن وبشار جهه الشباب...*
*اول شئ سوته ريناد فتحت ايميلها صابتها خيبه امل كبيره يوم مالقته, مازن كان بيفتح الايميل لكن ..*
*مازن: بشار مو فاضي لحظه بفتح الايميل*
*بشار: بلا ايميل بلا هم تعال اوريك حاجه بسرررعه ترى مااكلمك*
*مازن: ياااي مرره قلبي عورني مالت عليك*
*بشار: اووه انت تعال*
*قام مازن لعند بشار وراه مقطع فيديو لبنات يرقصون بعرس..*
*مازن: والله انك فاضي استح يلا امسحها*
*بشار: وانا ايش دخلني من اول موجوده*
*مازن: امسحها بلا هم...*
*ريناد سكرت ايميلها ولفت لــشوق الجالسه عاالشات...*
*اما هو فتح ايميله وكله شوق لها لكن نفس خيبه الامل صابته ...اااه ياالجوهره وينك عني وربي افتقدك متى بس الاقيك عاالنت واقولك اللي في قلبي كله ترك ايميله مفتوح على امل تدخل لكن ريناد فقدت الامل وماعاد تفتح ايميلها....*
*لفت شوق على ريناد وشافتها صحيح تناظر الشاشه بس سرحانه..*
*شوق: الووو الحلو وين وصل؟*
*ريناد: معاك*
*شوق: صح باالعيد*
*ريناد: شوق مو رايقه لك*
*شوق: اوووه .ليكون مالقيتيه اون لاين*
*ريناد: مالقيته ولاشئ..*
*شوق: اها علشان كذا..*
*قامت ريناد من جهازها وجلست على كرسي عند جهاز شوق..*
*جات بهاالوقت بنت اماراتيه لهم..*
*شيخه: مرحبا الساع*
*ريناد-شوق: مرحبتين*
*شيخه: سوري عاالازعاج*
*شوق: لاعادي شدعوه*
*شيخه: عفوا بس هاالجهاز مو يالس عليه حد..بس شفتج من ساعه يالسه عليه..*
*ريناد: تفضلي مااحتاجه*
*شيخه وهي تجلس: مشكوره*
*شوق: حياك*
*شيخه: من السعوديه صح*
*شوق: صحيحين*
*شيخه: هيه عرفتكم من رمستكم*
*شوق: احم احم لهاالدرجه احنا مميزين*
*شيخه: هههههه ياحليلج هيه..احس جي حجيكم ينعرف بسرعه*
*شوق: وانتوا بعد كلامكم حلووو ودي اتعلم لهجتكم*
*شيخه: ارمسي عادي سهل..ترى الحجي الاماراتي ماشي اسهل عنه*
*شوق: لاترمسين خلاص باموت جذي*
*شيخه: هههههههههههه شاطره تعلمتي بسرعه*
*ريناد: من كثر ماتقرأ قصص اماراتيه* 
*شيخه: وليش اماراتيه باالذات*
*شوق: يااااه اموت باالقصص الاماراتيه حلووه فيها حب صادق*
*شيخه: لايغرج يا....عفوا شسمج الشيخه؟*
*شوق: شوق وهذي بنت عمي ريناد*
*شيخه: عاشت الاسامي....لايغرج ياشوق كله قصص وكلام بس الواقع غير ماشي حب عدل هاالايام الشباب حياتهم لعب في لعب*
*شوق: اصابعك مو سوا ياشيخه*
*شيخه: هيه صادقه بس اقصد الأغلبيه جي..يرمسون البنت باالتلفون يقصون عليها وبعد ماتحبهم المسكينه يودروها*
*ريناد: اوكي يودروها يعني يتركوها؟؟*
*شيخه: هيه يتركوها*
*ريناد: ايووه بس حلوو كلامكم*
*شيخه: شو حزب المعجبين باالحجي الاماراتي*
*شوق-ريناد: ههههههههههههههه*
*سمع بشار ضحك الثنتين ولف شاف شيخه معاهم...*
*بشار: مزوون مزوووون*
*مازن وعينه عاالشاشه: نعم*
*بشار: والنعامه ترفسك قول امين...شوف* 
*مازن: شنو؟؟؟*
*بشار: والمنشار اللي يقص لسانك ياالدب لف وشوووف لايفوتك القمر*
*مازن: على اساس القمر يطلع بالليل واحنا لسه نهار* 
*بشار: شوف القمر الجالسه مع ريناد وشوق*
*لف طالعها مازن ببرود ورجع يطالع الشاشه...*
*مازن: أي مافيها شئ عاديه*
*بشار: باالعكس حلووه طالع عيونها باروح لهم*
*مازن: الحين شوق تعصب عليك*
*بشار: لاماتعصب تعرف انها القلب*
*مازن: الله يهديك*
*بشار: جميعا...باي ياحلو*
*قام بشار من كرسيه وراح عندهم....*
*بشار: مرحبا الساع*
*لفت شوق تطالعه ورجعت تطالع ريناد وهي مستغربه منه...من متى الاخ يحكي اماراتي بعد..*
*الثلاث: مراحب*
*بشار: اخبارك شوق*
*ضحكت ريناد عليه...*
*شوق: انا بخير نعم أي خدمه؟؟*
*بشار: لاشفت معاكم ضيوف قلت اسلم*
*ريناد: أي هذي شيخه....شيخه هذا اخوي بشار خطيب شوق*
*بشار: اخبارك شيخه؟*
*شيخه: مانشكي باس انت شحالك اخويه؟*
*بشار: تمام*
*سحب له كرسي وجلس معاهم....*
*شوق وهي تكلمه في اذنه: قوم لاادوس في بطنك*
*بشار: روحي زين*
*شوق: لاوالله قوووم*
*ريناد : وكم عمرك ياشيخه؟*
*شيخه: 18 سنه اولى جامعه*
*ريناد: ماشاء الله حلوو*
*شوق: الله يوفقك*
*شيخه: جميعا يلا اسمحولي الحين*
*حبت شيخه تنسحب لانها لاحظت توتر الجو خاصه ان شوق واضح انها معصبه...*
*ريناد: وين بدري*
*شيخه: فرصه سعيده وحياكم باالامارات مع السلامه*
*ريناد: الله يسلمك....* 
*بعد ماراحت شيخه واختفت لفت شوق لبشار...*
*شوق: ايش هااللي سويته*
*بشار: ماسويت شئ*
*ريناد: اووه انا حاسه انكم بتتهاوشون*
*شوق: نتفاهم..عيب هااللي سويته لاوتكلمها عادي كأنك تعرفها*
*بشار: انا سلمت عليها لااكثر*
*شوق: حتى لوو*
*بشار: انتي اصلا عقلك صغير*
*شوق: انا عقلي صغير؟؟؟؟ماكأنك انت الغلطان*
*بشار بعصبيه: ماغلطت وبعدين واذا جلست معاكم فيها شئ؟*
*شوق: الا فيها وفيها*
*بشار: انتي عارفه زين اني احبك ومستحيل افكر او اطالع غيرك بس عقلك صغير الله يهديك*
*قال هاالجمله بعصبيه حتى ان مازن سمعه وحمد ربه ان المقهى مو زحمه حتى ماتصير فضيحه...*
*قام دفع عنهم الحساب وجاء لهم....*
*مازن: خير خير؟*
*ريناد: أي خير تهاوشوا كاالعاده*
*مازن: انا مو قلت لك لاتروح لهم*
*بشار: مازن مو ناقصك طيب...الغلط مو مني*
*شوق: طبعا انا دائما الغلطانه في نظرك*
*ريناد: خلاص بشار وشوق فضحتونا ماصااارت*
*شوق وهي تقوم: انا طالعه*
*بشار: وين يابعدي رايحه*
*شوق بعصبيه : انت مو شغلك طيب ولاتكلمني بعد*
*بشار: احسن بعد*
*شوق: أي هذا اللي تبيه لكن تدري كيف لك اللي تبيه وانسى ان عندك بنت عم اسمها شوق*
*طلعت من المحل ودخلت المول اللي قريب نسبيا منه....*
*مازن: وين راحت بعد شوق* 
*ريناد: اكيد دخلت السنتر*
*بشار: انا برجع الفندق*
*مازن: الله يهديك نرجع سوا*
*بشار: اتركوني براحتي باي*
*طلع وقف تاكسي ورجع....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ريناد: الله يهديهم
مازن: اميين..مادري متى بيتركون هاالحركات
ريناد: يلا نروح لشوق
مازن: يلا
دخلوا المول ولفوا الدور الارضي كله....
ريناد: مازن انا تعبت خلاص
مازن: وانا اكثر منك وين راحت يعني
ريناد: الله اعلم
مازن: خليني ادق عليها
ريناد: ماتطلع بجوالها السوق
مازن: اووف اجل ليه شايلته معاها...طيب والحل
ريناد: انا عندي حل...اجلس انا في هاالكوفي وتروح انت تدورها
مازن: لاعااد؟
ريناد: أي والله
مازن: كلمه ثانيه واذبحك
ريناد: واهون عليك؟
سكت وقام يطالعها بصمت ونظرات عميقه...ذابت من هاالنظرات وحست ببروده تلف جسمها...بعد ثواني حست لنفسها...
ريناد: اممممم
مازن: اه.احم خلاص نريح شوي وندورها بعدين
ريناد: اخاف تمل وتدورنا ماتشوفنا
مازن: ذي تمل من السوق مااظن
ريناد: حرام عليك اكيد تبكي الحين
مازن: لاصدقيني تتسوق
جلسوا في الكوفي يشربون قهوه اكسبرس...ولما خلصوا صعدوا الدور الثاني يدوروها...ومالقوها
ريناد: ياالله....والحيييييين شنسوي؟؟
مازن: مادري هذي وين راحت
ريناد: امممممم يمكن في الحمام تبكي
مازن: عن الاستهبال ...
ريناد: ايي ليش لا
مازن: طيب هذا حمام نساء ادخلي يمكن تشوفيها..
دخلت ودورتها بين جموع البنات....بس مالقتها..راحوا لحمام ثاني دخلت وماتفاجأت لما شافت شوق واقفه وتبكي...راحت على طول وحضنتها
ريناد: خلاص حبيبتي لاتبكين
ماهدأت شوق باالعكس زادت من صياحها...
ريناد: شوق علشاني هدي حالك
شوق: رينااد احبه
ريناد: وهو يحبك اكثر
شوق بصوت مبحوح: لامايحبني ماسمعتيه ايش قال لي
ريناد: لانه معصب مو من قلبه...
طلعت ريناد منديل من شنطتها ومسحت دموع شوق وطلعوا وكان مازن مكانه ينتظر ....
مازن: انتي هنا واحنا قالبين عليك المجمع كله
شوق: ـــــــــــ
طالع مازن ريناد بنظره تساؤل وبنظره من ريناد عرف انها كانت تبكي...
مازن: شوق
شوق: نعم
مازن: حرام عليكم والله اطفال ..وبعدين بشار يمزح
شوق: لاتدافع عنه يامازن
مازن: خلاص براحتك يلا نرجع
ريناد: يلا...

.............
انسدحت على سريرها وجات هبه على بالها...اي ليش ماادق عليها ومنها اعرف اخبار حبيب قلبي..

هبه كانت تحط مكياج لانها بتطلع....لما سمعت صوت الجوال ركضت ورفعته
ورود: الوو 
هبه: هلا وغلااا
ورود: هلا اخبارك ياالقاطعه ولاتقولين عندي صديقه اتصل اشوف اخبارها
هبه: هههههههه سوري حبيبتي انشغلت المهم اخبارك؟
ورود: اااه اخباري عادي
هبه: شفيك؟؟
ورود: انتي عارفه....اخباره؟؟
هبه: مازن؟؟؟ هههههه تمام كلمته امممم مادري امس او اللي قبله تدرين مع من كان قاعد؟؟
ورود باندفاع: من؟؟؟؟
هبه: مع ريناد باالمطعم لوحدهم تخيلي
ورود: تمزحين؟؟؟؟؟ رينادووه قاعده معاااه ؟؟؟اياالقهر شتبي هذي فيه
هبه: هههههه معجبه يمكن.. الغريب ان مازن شكله كان فرحان ويضحك عادي
ورود: مبسوط حضرته هين اوريها
هبه: ايش بتسووين؟؟
ورود: مالك شغل بتشووفين ايش باسوي لها ..
هبه: الله يستر من افكارك 

......................

لما وصلوا الفندق تقدمت شوق ريناد ورمت نفسها على سريرها..اما ريناد ماحاولت تكلمها بأي طريقه حتى ماتضغط عليها وتزعجها...مازن لقى محمد يطل من نافذه الغرفه على بشار اللي جالس عاالمسبح حزين...

مازن: السلام
محمد: وعليكم السلام
مازن: ايش تسوي؟
محمد من غير نفس: ولاشئ
مازن: اها طيب وين بشار
محمد: عاالمسبح
مازن: طيب تعال ننزل نجلس وياه
راح محمد وانسدح عاالسرير وتغطى باالفراش
محمد: نعسان بنام انزل لوحدك
سكت مازن وهو يفكر ومحتار..شفيه محمد متغير علي انا شسويت له؟؟ مااذكر اني زعلته بشئ او ضايقته..
مازن: محمد
محمد:ــــــ
مازن: نمت..؟؟
طبعا محمد ماكان نايم بس ماتكلم لانه اصلا مو حاب يكلم مازن...
مازن: طيب براحتك
طفى الانوار ونزل جلس مع بشار
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نزل مع مرته لوحدهم يتعشوا جاء الاكل هو اكل اما هي حاولت بدون فايده...
ماهر وهو يرفع راسه يطالعها: حبيبتي شفيك ماتاكلين؟
حور: شبعانه
ماهر: شبعانه؟؟ حتى الغداء مااكلتي وتقولين شبعانه 
حور: ماهر مالي نفس
ماهر: حاولي حياتي تاكلين علشاني طيب
حور: بشرب عصير
ماهر: انا قلت اكلي مو اشربي
حور: والله مو مشتهيه اكل
ماهر: اوكي شفيك؟؟ 
حور: مادري هاالايام نفسي مسدوده
ماهر: تبين اغير لك الاكل؟؟
حور: لاحبيبي كل انت 
حاول يضغط عليها لكنها مصره على رأيها ..بعد ماخلصوا مسك يدها...
ماهر: تبين تطلعين؟
حور: لا اليوم تعبانه ماهر ودي انام خليها لبكره 
ماهر: ماعاش التعب ياعيون ماهر خلاص يلا نصعد..
بقت يدها في يده لين ماصاروا في المصعد..حست بنفس الدوخه اللي ملازمتها هاالايام..بس هاالمره بشكل اقوى مو قادره تسيطر عليها..حست بضباب يلفها ..غمضت عينها وطاحت تداركها ومسكها قبل ماتصير عاالارض..

ارتبك ماهر ايش يسوي...ضربها ضربات خفيفه على خدها...
ماهر: حوور حور تسمعيني ياربي عونك
انفتح اللفت طلع بسرعه وهي بين يدينه فتح باب الغرفه بصعوبه ودخل حطها عاالكنبه...
ركض للمطبخ وجاب الماي وكب شوي منه على وجهها....صحت على طول..
ماهر: الحمدلله 
حور وهي تحاول تقوم: شصار؟؟
ماهر: ارتاحي ارتاحي.. ماصار شئ غلاتي بس دختي وطحتي علي
جات بتقوم لكن غمضت عينها ورجعت...
حور وهي شوي وتبكي: مو قادره اقوم ماهر...تعبانه شفيني؟
انفجرت في صياح جلس جنبها وحط يده على كتفها يهديها....
ماهر: حبيبتي لاتبكين هدي بالك مافيك الا العافيه...انا مو قلت لك اكلي ...
حور: أي مالي نفس عاالاكل
ماهر: هذا من قله الاكل طحتي ...لو انك تسمعين كلامي...ياعمري اسمعيني انا ابي مصلحتك مايصير هااللي تسوينه مو زين لصحتك....اجيب لك اكل؟
حور: لازم؟؟
ماهر: علشانك ...ايش قلتي؟
حور: اوكي طيب....
حبها على جبينها وقام يطلب لها عشاء

.............

نطير للسعوديه وباالتحديد الخبر في بيت ابو محمد...خلود باالمطبخ تسوي عشاء لناصر وناصر مع ام محمد وابو محمد باالصاله...

ناصر: وينها خلود
ام محمد: تسوي لك عشاء
ناصر: كل هذا عشاء مانبيه خلاص انا جاي اشوفها..
ابومحمد: الا الحين شصار على عرسكم؟؟
ناصر: قصر الافراح حجزته ...وحجزت سفر الى لندن كل شئ تمام بعد شهر ان شاء الله....
خلود وهي تطلع من المطبخ: لازم اروح اقيس فستاني 
ناصر: للحين مارحتي
خلود: لا
ام محمد: قلت لها روحي ياخلود روحي بس راكبه راسها طيب واذا طلع مو قياسك
خلود: لايمه ماخذين المقاسات كويس..ناصر انت اخذت اجازه؟؟
ناصر: أي شهر اخذت وباالمووووت وافق المدير 
ابومحمد: الله يوفقكم....

...........
بعد يومين رجعوا من الامارات الاوضاع بين مازن ومحمد على حالها متوتره وكل واحد يتحاشى الثاني..وحور فرحانه مره تدرون ليش؟؟؟ لانها طلعت حامل الفرحه مو سايعتها هي وماهر..
وصلوا المطار الساعه 8 الليل لما خلصوا كل الاجراءات تجمعوا عند البوابه الرئيسيه....
مازن: يلا انا استأذن الحين
ماهر: وين مازن؟؟؟ ارتاح معانا في البيت 
مازن: لامشكورين واحد من اصحابي ينتظرني بره
بشار: بتوحشنا يالدب..
مازن: وانتوا اكثر خلاص تعودت عليكم
سلم عليهم كلهم ولما وصل لعند البنات...
مازن: انتبهي لنفسك والى البيبي 
حور: هههه من عيووني 
مازن: وانتي يالدبه اكبري واعقلي شوي
شوق: هين باوريك الدب انته

حول نظره الى ريناد وابتسم وهي ردت له الابتسامه...
مازن: امممم يلا استأذن
ريناد: مع السلامه
مازن: امممم اوكي ريناد انتبهي لنفسك
طبعا كل واحد كان يسولف مع الثاني علشان كذا مازن ماخذ راحته وكأنه بعالم لوحده مع ريناد....
ريناد: وانت بعد...
مازن: مو من قلبك ادري عنك تكرهيني
ريناد: انا اكرهك يامازن؟؟؟ حرام عليك كنت اكرهك بس الحين لا
سكت شوي يتأملها....
مازن: والحين ماتكرهيني؟
ريناد: لا
ابتسم ...وبعدها قال وهو يرفع شنطته...
مازن: لاتنسيني ...

وطلع بعدها وهي مذهوله من كلمته...(لاتنسيني)..ماانساه؟؟ابقى على ذكراه؟ليش؟؟ ايش كان يقصد فيها؟؟؟اممممم جايز مايقصد بها شئ عادي يعني...بس خيالي واسع كاالعاده الله يهديني..

طلع من المطار وهو حزين على فرقاهم..بجد ماوده يتركهم...تذكر ابتسامه ريناد وضحكتها..نظراتها..في شئ غريب ...ايش ياترى؟؟اوهام؟؟؟اكيد اوهام ....صعد سياره صاحبه وراح.....

وشوق بعد اللي صار مع بشار ابدا ماكلمته ولاهو كلمها وكل واحد يحاول يكون بعيد عن الثاني*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد فتره من التجهيزات المتواصله جاء يوم عرس خلود وناصر...محمد مو شايلته الدنيا خلاص اخته بتعرس ولان سماح بتحضر العرس هاالشئ كمل الفرحه...
ريناد مبسوطه عاالاخر..خاصه انها كلمت احمد وعاتبته بس راضاها لانه مايقدر على زعلها...
بس في شئ قاله لها وخايفه منه....انه يبي يسمع صوتها..حتى يقول لها شئ مايقدر يقوله باالماسنجر...
المشكله مو هنا....انه قال انه بيزعل..ريناد ماتقدر على زعله وطول هااليومين تفكر في هاالورطه..
شوق للحين ماتصالحت مع بشار ممكن يتصالحون الليله؟؟كل شئ جايز
خلود اخر توتر بس فرحتها ساعدتها على تخطي هاالتوتر الكبير...

دخلت خلود عاالحضور على اغنيه جواد ياناس

**http://songs2.6arab.com/jawad..ya-nas.ram*

*في فستان تغلب عليه البساطه وفي نهايته فراشات بيضاء صغيره والطرحه اخر بساطه..والمكياج زيتي بارز لون عيونها..وشعرات كله رولات بعضها مرفوعه والباقي على اكتافها...
مشت بهدوء والابتسامه مرسومه على شفايفها..لين وصلت للكرسي المخصص لها جلست براحه واخيييرا....

في طاوله كانت جالسه عليها هبه وصديقتها ورود اللي كانت تراقب ريناد بحقد..وتطالعها بتفحص ومقهوره من حلاتها...اللي كانت ملفته للنظر..لابسه فستان وردي موديل فرنسي وفيه ورده عند الخصر..وشعرها مرفوع كله بتسريحه ناعمه وخصله طايحه على خدها اليمين...
ورود: اكره هاالانسانه
هبه: يعني انا اللي احبها...
مرت عليهم شوق لما انتبهت لهم رجعت وسلمت عليهم...
شوق: مرحبا
هبه-ورود: مراحب
شوق: اووه هذا انتي ورود شلونك
ورود من غير نفس : بخير وانتي
شوق: بخير واخبارك هبه؟
هبه: تمام...
شوق: وين خالتي مااشوفها..
هبه: مادري بس الظاهر مع حور شفتهم سوا...
شوق: اها اوكي باي
هبه: باي
بعد ماراحت شوق...
ورود: متى ملكتها؟
هبه: مادري بس عاالارجح بعد مايخلص بشار جامعته
ورود: الا هو حلووو؟
هبه: بشار؟ اووه قطعه من الوسامه والحلاوه اخلاق وخفه دم يدخل القلب بسرعه
ورود: اقول حددي موقفك
هبه: ههههههه ياحبيبتي انا لمحمد ومحمد لي وبس
ورود: كلام...مااشوفك تحركتي سويتي شئ..
هبه بخبث: اليوم بتشوفين....ان شاء الله يسعفني الحظ قولي اميين
ورود: امييييييين ونشوفك عروس
.........
دخلت سماح القاعه...تطالع يمين ويسار تبي تشوف حد تعرفه ..لمحت شوق من بعيد راحت لعندها....
سماح: الله الله ايش هاالحلاوه؟
لفت شوف لمصدر الشوق وماصدقت اللي تشوفه....
شوق: سماح؟ مستحيييييييييل ماتوقعتك تلبين الدعوه...
حضنتها على طول ودمعت عين سماح ...كيف وشوق من ريحه الحبايب...
شوق وهي تبعد عن حضن سماح: واخبارك ؟؟؟
سماح : والله عايشه مبرووك الف مبرووك...اخبارك انتي واخبار.....
شوق: هههه انا بخير والــــ اممم مشتاق لك
سماح: صدق؟؟
شوق: اكيد عمره مابينساك ياسماح.....الا اذا دخلت حياته وحده غيرك
سماح: شوق ابيك توصلين له شئ ..
شوق: شنو؟؟
سماح: قولي لمحمد انه يتزوج وينساني...مالنا امل مع بعض...واذا كان يحبني مابيرفض لي هاالطلب
شوق: مستحيييل يوافق ماتدرين شقد يحبك...
سماح وهي تتنهد: وانا بعد لكن الظروف
شوق: الحين ماعلينا تفضلي اجلسي لاتبقين واقفه
سماح: مشكوره...
صعدت شوق عاالستيج مع امها وصوروا مع خلود..وام ناصر تطالع خلود بحقط لانها حاطه في بالها ان خلود بتاخذ منها ناصر....
رقصوا البنات لين قالوا بس..ريناد كانت واقفه جنب شوق عاالستيج...وسرحانه
شوق: تعالي نرقص ريناد
ريناد: ارقصي انتي
شوق: اوووه شفيك اليوم؟؟؟ كله هاالحلاوه وزعلانه 
ريناد: لاتجامليني
شوق: تعالي شوفي شكلك في المرايه قمت اغار منك
ريناد: ههههههههه
شوق: حتى الضحكه من غير نفس
ريناد: شوق باموووت صدقيني
شوق: اها حمود حبيب القلب
ريناد: عن الغلط انا اللي ادلعه بس
شوق: عشتوووووو
ريناد: تدرين مشتاقه اسمع صوته
شوق: ريناد اتركي الجنون عنك
ريناد: طيب اسمعه واسكر
شوق: بيعرفك صعبه يعني
ريناد: لاموشرط...
شوق: براحتك انا قلت لك..
ريناد: اووه شوق لاتكلميني بهاالطريقه وربي ضايعه..
شوق: بسألك انتي واثقه فيه؟
ريناد: ايه واثقه وقال لي اخر مره ان مادقيت عليه بيزعل..من جد
شوق: خليه يزعل
ريناد: لاوالله كل شئ ولازعله
شوق: تحبيه؟
ريناد: اااه أي احبه ياشوق
شوق: الله يديم المحبه
ريناد: امييين...
شوق: تعالي نروح لهم لايشكون بشئ
قربوا من ام محمد وحور وخلود...
خلود: يمه
ام محمد: هلا
خلود: متى بيدخل ناصر
شوق: مستعجله على شنو هاااا دبه
نزلت راسها وهي لونها احمر..
شوق: فديت قوس قزح 
خلود: شووق خلااص حور شوفيها ليش ماتدافعين عني
ام محمد: هههههه ياحليلها اختك اللي فيها كافيها...
حطت حور يدها على بطنها وابتسمت.....
ام محمد: بس ناصر تأخر صارت الساعه 12 وينه مابين شوق اطلعي لاخوك واسأليه
شوق: طيب يمه
لبست عبايتها وطلعت برع مالقت حد..قامت تكلم نفسها وينهم لامحمد ولامازن ولاحتى...حتى بشار..
حست بقلبها يدق لمجرد انها تذكرته اااه منك قاسي ..مااشتقت لي معقووله؟؟ابتسمت بألم ولفت
بشار كان يراقبها من مكان مو بعيد عنها...لما شافها بترجع جاء...
بشار: شووق
كشرت..اتخيل اني سمعت صوته.....طنشته وجات بتدخل...
بشار بصوت اقوى: شووق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وقفت هاالمره ...تقدم خطوتين حتى يصير قريب منها...
بشار: اخبارك؟
شوق: بخير
بشار: يعني راح تكلميني من ورا ظهرك
لفت له بهدوء وراسها للارض...
بشار: الله من وين جايبه هاالحلاوه اليوم
شوق:ـــــــــــــــ
بشار: وحشتيني
ابتسمت له غصبا عنها....
بشار: امووت على هاالابتسامه..واخيرا شفتها..
شوق: تبي شئ؟مو فاضيه
بشار: افااا وايش اللي شاغلك
شوق: مو مشغوله بس هم مو فاضيه لك...
بشار: مقبووله منك ياقمر..ايش كنتي تبين؟؟
شوق: ليه للحين ناصر مادخل؟
بشار: الحين بيجي مع محمد..
في هاالوقت وصل مازن ووقف بينهم...
طالع الاثنين بخبث وضحك...
بشار: خير ياالخبيث
مازن: هااا صافيه لبن طاح الحطب؟
شوق: لاطبعا
بشار: ماعليك منها تصالحنا
شوق: مو بكيفك
بشار: واهون عليك تجافيني كل هاالمده؟
تركتهم ودخلت....
بشار: تحبني احم..
مازن: ههههه خلاص ارتحت الحين؟
بشار: طبعا الليله ادق عليها واصالحها..



تتوقعون شوق بتسامح بشار؟؟ولا؟؟
وريناد بتتهور وتدق على احمد وتعرف من يكون؟؟
كل هذا بتعرفونه في الجزء القادم* 

*مثل ما وعدتج .. العصر انزل واكو نزلت ..*
*وهالمره صرت كريمه وااجد << موو؟؟*
*بانتظار التعليقات ..

تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن
**
*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*هههههههههههه*

*اي ما شاء الله عليش قمر تفي بوعودش* 

*اي اي اي اكيييد كرييييمة من زماان شي مو جديد عليش*

*بس اني ما قهرني الا محمد لأنه ماقال الى رناد حقيقة أحمد* 
*اني عادي حطيت مليووون نهاية الى هالسالفة بعدين تخلص جدي* 

*ملاحظة : آخر بحوثي اكتشفت ان تنزيل الأجزاء في الظهر أحس وقت وبعده العصر أما بالنسبة لليل فيه أضرار صحية كثييييييييرة ما أمبا أخوفش وأذكرها*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههه*
*تشكري ع النصايح الصحيه والله ..*
*خلاص انا اقولج نصيحه احسن .. التنزيل الصبح واجد احسن .. << شرايج ؟؟ ههههههه*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*وانتظريني بكرره ان شاء الله انزل ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*عفواً عفواً* 

*اي قاعدة أبحث  عن هادي الظاهرةيمكن تكون صحية* 

*تعرفي كل هادي النصائح تحتاج الى بحث يعني ودراسات* 

*بس ما أعتقد ان الصبح زين لأني باكوون في المدرسة*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صغيرة بس خطيرة ..*
*ايووه .. تمام الصبح انا انزل وانتي عقب تقرأي ..*
*ع العموم ادرسي الموضوع زين انتي ..*
*وع الوعد .. بكره انزل ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*احم احم* 
*اي اي درست الموضوع* 

*طبعاً ادا ما عندش شي الصبح اكييد بكوون عدل* 
*على العموم يعني تقدري تقولي اني ايام المدرسة ما بدخل الا على الساعة5مو قبل * 


*الاوييييييه بكرة ؟؟*
*بس تمبي تحرقي اعصابي*
*حراااام ... انتظر يوم كامل يعني* 
*خليش طيبة ونزلي اليووم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*
*ايووه .. خلاص اتفقنا الصبح انزل ..*
*لا مو احرق اعصابج بس اليوم الجمعه << اجازه لا؟؟*
*بكره الصبح ان شاء الله انزل ..*
*انتظريني* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*ههههههههههه
وينها وينها الا بتنزل الصبح ؟؟؟؟؟؟

الحين العصر وما نزلتي شي
*
*يعني هو الجمعة اجازة بس السبت لا* 

*<<<< يا دافع البلاء ،، صراحة الله يساعدش عليي سويت لش الأمر اجباري*

*هو طبعاً مو اجباري اكيييد بس هادا تعرفي يعني من الحماس*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلاً صغيره ..*
*اعذريني خيووه .. بس صادتني ظروف*
*واليوم ان شاء الله بنزلها لج كامل اذا قدرت لان ما اضمن اني ادخل مره ثانيه لو لا ..*
*المعذره خيووه ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وصلت السياره اللي فيها ناصر ومحمد وابو محمد وابو ماهر...دخلوا كلهم ماعدا بشار وابوناصر ومازن..
خلود لما لمحت ناصر على بدايه الستيج توترت ونزلت راسها...ياربي عدي هاالليله على خير اطرافي كلها بارده مو قادره استحمل اكثر...كل ماقرب تقوى دقات قلبها..
صار مقابلها..رفع عنها الطرحه..وحط يده وراء راسها وحبها على جبينها وخدها..
محمد: هيييييه خلاص خلوا هاالحركات للبيت
ناصر: موشغلك مرتي
ابومحمد: هههههه بعدوا شوي خلوني املي عيني بشوفتها قبل ماتروح..
دمعت عينها لماقرب منها ابوها وحضنها...
ابومحمد: خلود بنتي هالله هالله بنفسك وزوجك لاتخالفينه واسمعي كلامه..
خلود: طيب
محمد: يالله بطت اذننا هاالموسيقى...
صعدت شوق وجنبها ريناد عاالمسرح....
شوق وهي تسحب يد محمد وترقص: لاتستحي عبر عن شعورك فااليوم ليس له مثيل
محمد: فضحتينا...اتركيني
شوق: مافيه ....
وبقت ماسكه يده وتتمايل معاه....
ابومحمد: ناصر متى سفرتكم؟
ناصر: بعد يومين..
ابومحمد: بالتوفيق ان شاء الله...

نزل محمد قبل ابوه وصارت ريناد تمشي معاه على طول المسرح...لما قرب عند الباب لاحظ انها مو طبيعيه اليوم..فيها شئ وخمن ان السبب احمد عفوا....مازن

محمد: شفيك
ريناد: انا؟سلامتك
محمد: الا فيك شئ
ريناد: مافيني شئ محمد
محمد: احمد؟؟
ريناد: ايش دخل احمد في الموضوع لا ماسوى لي شئ
محمد باندفاع: ليه تدافعين عنه بهاالطريقه
ريناد: وانت ليش تتكلم عنه بهاالطريقه ؟؟
محمد: ليه ماتبين تقولين لي شصاير
ريناد: اوووووه محمد ماصار شئ بعدين....(سكتت شوي) هذي حياتي انا حره فيها اووكي
محمد: ماتبيني اتدخل يعني؟هذا معنى كلامك؟
ريناد بعصبيه: عليك نوووور باي

تركته ودخلت الحمام تشيل عبايتها وتعدل مكياجها...نزل راسه وهو يفكر..براحتها ماتبيني اتدخل..طييب ياريناد باخليك براحتك وبيجي يوم بتعرفين فيه من احمد..وبتبكين دم....

هبه كانت عيونها تتابع محمد لين طلع من الصاله..
ورود: هذا هو محمد؟
هبه: أي هوو فديته بس شفتي رينادوه تمشي معاه اوووف 
ورود: وربي حلووو عرفتي تختاري هبه..ها ايش ناويه تسووين؟
هبه: بطلع له بره ...
ورود: انتبهي لحد يشوفك
هبه: لاتوصين..

قامت بسرعه وشافته يفتح الباب ويطلع طلعت وراه وسوت نفسها ماشافته....وحطت يدها على راسها وافتعلت ملامح الالم....حس بوجود حد لف لما شافها استغرب...
محمد: هبه؟؟
هبه: محمد؟؟ هلا
محمد: هلا فيك شلونك؟
نزلت راسها بحزن مصطنع...
محمد: محمد شفيك؟؟
هبه: تعبانه والله
محمد: سلامات شفيك
هبه: تعبانه محمد راسي...وابي حد يرجعني البيت بس مو لايقه
محمد بعد صمت لفتره قصيره: تبين اوديك؟
ابتسمت له ابتسامه النصر....
هبه: تقدر؟؟
محمد: اكيد تفضلي يلا...

لما طلعوا بره حدود قصر الافراح طلعت من شنطتها شريط وحطته...كان لنانسي عجرم...لف عليها وابتسم
هبه: ليكون ماتحب نانسي؟
محمد: ابدا
هبه: هذا ويقولون اني اشبهها في الشكل والجسم..
محمد بتوتر: امممم مادري 
هبه بدلع: اقول محمد
محمد: هلا
هبه: اخاف بس ثقلت عليك وانت يمكن مشغول
محمد: عادي حاضرين للطيبين
هبه : تسلم لي محمد*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وصلوا نزلت من السياره توقعته يقول شئ لها بس ساكت رجعت وفتحت الباب...
هبه: مابتنزل؟
محمد: لاوالله
هبه: طيب ليش اشرب لك شئ عصير او عاالاقل ماي
محمد: لامايصير هبه انتي لوحدك في البيت
هبه: لاهنا الخادمه
محمد: معليش مره ثانيه
هبه: بتزعلني يعني؟
محمد: ياهبه لاتزعلين...بس
هبه: لابس ولاشئ انزل ارتاح شوي ..
محمد بنفاذ صبر: طيب
دخلوا البيت ومشوا لين وصلوا لغرفه الضيوف...
هبه: تفضل
محمد: اظن لو جلسنا باالصاله افضل
هبه: ههههههه ادخل عاد
استجاب لاوامرها مسير لامخير...غصبا عنه بيشرب هاالعصير ويقووم..
غابت عنه 5 دقايق ورجعت بيدها عصير برتقال..
هبه: تفضل..
محمد: مشكوره
هبه: العفو ماسوينا شئ
جلست قريب منه وتطالعه وهو يشرب بنظرات خبيثه تحمل داخلها معاني غريبه ....
لما نزل الكاس لف لها وانتبه لهاالنظرات...توتر كرده فعل اولى...
شفيها تراقبني ..وتطالعني بهاالطريقه....
هبه بصوت اقرب للهمس: محمد
محمد: نعم
هبه : شرايك فيني
امحق سؤال شفيهاا ذي اليوم
محمد: امم تمام 
قامت وقفت قدامه...ولفت على نفسها لفه بدلع..وعبايتها حدث ولاحرج فستان كل الوان قوس قزح فيها...
هبه: والحين؟؟؟عادي؟؟
محمد وقلبه يدق بقوه: هاااا اممممم
قاطعته: اعترف اني حلووه
محمد:ــــــــــ
هبه: مو عاجبتك؟
محمد وهو يقوم: اسمح لي هبه بطلع الحين
هبه وهي تحط يدها على يده: افا محمد ويين ماجلسنا مع بعض...
محمد وهو يطالع يدها اللي على يده باستغراب: لازم اروح
هبه وهي تمنعه : بس على شرط لاتقطعنا اووكي؟؟
محمد وهو يطلع من الغرفه: يصير خير
ماصدق متي صار في سيارته..كان يتنفس بصوت عالي..ياربي ايش هاللي سوته هبه..استغفر الله ايش كان قصدها..معقوله كل هذا يطلع منها...ماتوقعت.احرك قبل ماتطلع لي..........

انسدحت عاالكنبه بخفه وهي تضحك.......ههههههههههههههه شاطره ياهبه الخطوه الاولى تمت بنجاح باقي الخطوه الثانيه....ويصير محمد لي انا وبس ههههههه...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لما وصل لمكان العرس اول شخص شافه مازن..اللي كان ماسك جواله بيده والخوف واضح على معالم وجهه وبشار جنبه يكلمه ...نزل وراح لعندهم وهو يتحاشي النظر لمازن....
محمد: شصاير؟؟؟
بشار: هبه صار لنا ساعه ندورها...
محمد وهو يتذكر كل اللي صار: اها انا وصلتها البيت
مازن: طيب ليه ماقالت لنا طيحت قلوبنا ماتحس
جلس محمد عاالكرسي وحط رجل على رجل: يمكن نست تقول لكم حصل خير
مازن بعصبيه: احر ماعندي ابرد ماعندك صح ماعندك احساس
رفع محمد راسه وابتسم بسخريه....
محمد: انت تتكلم عن الاحساس؟؟ليه متوفر عندك؟؟؟
مازن: اكيد مو مثلك
محمد: اووه تطورنا سلفني اجل شويه ياابو احساس
مازن: محمد عن الغلط
بشار: ياجماعه صلوا عاالنبي شفيكم على بعض
مازن: من ولد عمك ماتشوفه من يوم كنا باالامارات وهو قالب علي وكلامه مثل السم والسبب طبعا مجهول
محمد: اظن اني حر اكلمك بكيفي وبالطريقه اللي تعجبني انا اوكيه؟
مازن: حر؟؟طيب يامحمد من اليوم ورايح لاانت تعرفني ولااعرفك
بشار: اعوذ باالله منك ياابليس شفيك مازن الله يهديك..نسيت انكم اهل
مازن: انا مانسيت بس ولد عمك نسى
محمد: انا؟؟؟كلن يشوف الناس بعين طبعه 
مازن: انت عن شنو تتكلم
محمد وهو يقوم: انت عارف زين باي

تركهم وراح....جلس مازن مكان محمد وهو مستغرب اسلوب محمد وكلماته...
بشار: شصاير بينكم عن شنو يتكلم
مازن: مادري..
بشار: تذكر اكيد مسوي شئ
مازن : والله يابشار ماسويت شئ والله 
بشار: الله يهديه ..
مازن: امين..

...........

الساعه 1 ونص طلع ناصر مع خلود وتوجهوا لفندق بيقضوا فيه ليلتين وبعدها يسافرون...
ورود اول مارجعت دقت على هبه حتى تسألها عن اللي صار لكن لقت جوالها مقفل..
ام مازن رجعت البيت وهي مستغربه ليه هبه طلعت من العرس ...سألت الخادمه وقالت لها ان محمد جابها ...
والحين هي نايمه..

شوق دخلت غرفتها وهي كئيبه كيف باعيش بدون خلود في البيت؟ بتوحشني حيل نزلت دموعها بدون احساس سريعه على خدها...وقررت تنام في غرفه اختها..
بدلت ملابسها واخذت جوالها وراحت لغرفه خلود..رمت نفسها على سرير خلود الكبير وتغطت باالفراش...وطارت عند حبيبها بشار..احبه والله هاالانسان جد مااقدر ازعل عليه معقوله يدق علي الليله؟؟
يااااااارب يتصل وحشني..ووحشتني سواليفه..استسلمت لتعبها ونعسها.ونامت

..............

بعد ساعه ونص رجع ماهر وبشار وحور وريناد البيت...
ريناد: يلا انا باروح انام باااااي
ماهر: تغطي زيين...بشار
بشار: هلا
ماهر: متى بيرجع ابوي ماقالك؟
بشار: مابيتأخر نص ساعه وبيجي الله يهديها هاالدبه خلووود
حور: هههه مصره ان عمي وابوي يوصلونها للفندق
ماهر: حركات بنات زين ماسويتي مثلها وجيبتي امك وابوك ليله عرسنا
بشار: انت احمد ربك ماخلتهم ينامون وياكم باالغرفه
ماهر: كانت بتسويها بس منعتها ههههه
حور: تتمسخرون انت وياه لكن هين باعلم عليكم
وصعدت فوق..
بشار: الحقها راضيها لايصير في ولدك شئ..
ماهر: بومه وربي بومه اسكت مع سواليفك البايخه..انا باصعد انام تعبااان
بشار وهو يقلد صوت ماهر: باصعد انا تعباااااااان روح احد ماسكك
ماهر: اذلف زين تصبح على خير يالبومه
بشار: وانت من اهله ميمي 
ماهر: هههههه الله يهديك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صعد وراه بشار لغرفته بعد مابدل ملامسه رمى نفسه عاالسرير ودق على شوق...رفعته الاخت النايمه بدون ماتطالع الشاشه...

شوف بصوت كله نوم: الووو
سكت وهو يتأمل صوتها.. يااااه من زمان ماسمعته
شوق: الوووو .....عمركم مارديتوا ناس فاضيه..
بشار: اسف حبيبتي ازعجتك
استوعبت صوته واعتدلت في جلستها....
شوق: بشااار؟؟
بشار: عيونه وروحه وكل دنيته اسف صحيتك من نومك بس الشوق ذابحني
شوق: لاعادي
بشار: شلونك ؟؟
شوق: بخير...وانت؟
بشار: انا من بعدك ضايع
شوق: أي قص علي
بشار: وربي مااقص عليك تتوقعين يعني ايش بتكون حالتي من بعدك وحيد ضايع ماعندي قمر تدلعني ليل نهار 
شوق: بشااااااار
بشار: ههه خلاص اسفين
شوق: لاتعيدها
بشار: مااشتقتي لي؟
سكتت وهي مبتسمه ايش اقوله الا ميته شووق الا هي انا خخخخ
شوق: امممم انت عارف الاجابه
بشار: لو عارف ماسألتك
شوق بصوت مثل الهمس: اكيد اشتقت لك
بشار: يابعد قلبي ياشوق...وانا اكثر واكثر...زعلانه مني؟
شوق: أي
بشار: يحق لك غلاتي والله اسف مااعيدها وبعدين ياشوق انت عارفه انك الوحيده بقلبي وعمري ماافكر بغيرك
شوق: بس اغار عليك..
بشار: خلاص حقك علي حبيبتي مو تزعلين هاالزعل كله مره ثانيه؟
شوق: اوكي...

...............

في نفس البيت القسم الثاني كانت جالسه على سريرها..وماسكه الجوال بيدها وتطالع رقمه...ادق اولا..بيزعل؟الحين ينتظرني فدييته ياربي ايش اسوي وايش الموضوع اللي بيقوله لي...
اكيد موضوع خطير ولاماكان الح علي حتى اتصل..
امممم طيب برسل له مسج وخلااص..
ارسلت مسج تسلم فيه عليه وتقول انها الجوهره ومن هاالكلام...
وصل له المسج وهو يدور في اغراضه عن شئ..استغرب من اللي تذكره في هاالليل
كان مكشر وهو يفتح المسج لكن من شاف اسمها ماصدق... الجوهره؟؟
معقووووووووووله مااصدق ياربي واخيرا.....حنت علي واخير ..
جلس على طرف السرير ودق عليها....رفعته بعد 4 رنات...
وهي ترتجف من راسها الى رجلها ..مو عارفه ايش بتقول وكيف بيكون صوته ..حلو ولا
وكيف اسلوووبه...موقف صعب لاتحسد عليه وتجربه جريئه لكن الفضول ولولا انها تحبه ماهتمت له وحطت له طناش....
مازن: الووو
تأملت بصووته ....حلوو صوته....سامعه مثله من قبل بس ويين...
مازن: الجوهره.....
صوته رجعها من افكارها وبصوت متوتر ...
ريناد: الو
ابتسم هو الثاني..الدبه صوتها حلوو مثل ماقالت لي هذاك اليوم...مميز...يابختي فيها...ونااااااااااااسه ياناااااس
الاثنين ماميزوا اصوات بعض ..تعرفون الاصوات تتغير بشكل او بأخر في التلفون....
مازن: واخييييرا ياالظالمه اخبارك
ريناد بخوف: بخير
مازن: دوووم مو يووم شفيك خايفه؟
ريناد: لابس...
مازن: لاتخافين ولوو....كيف يعني مريت على بالك...
ريناد: امممم انت قلت بتزعل لو ما دقيت ..
مازن: بس جد مفاجأه واخيرا سمعت صوتك جد كنت مشتاق اسمعه
ريناد سكتت ولاردت بأي شئ هذا اول مكالمه ويقول هاالكلام كيف بعدين...
مازن: مستحيه مني يعني؟؟
ريناد: تقدر تقول...
مازن: لاخذي راحتك
ريناد: اوكي...
مازن: الجوهره....
ريناد: نعم..
مازن: انا قلت لك اني باكلمك بموضوع
ريناد: أي صح
مازن: الجوهره...انا بدايه تعارفنا كنت احسبك مجرد اخت وصديقه اشكي لها همومي تساعدني وباالمقابل اساعدها لو هي احتاجت
ريناد: طيب والحين؟؟
مازن بتنهيده: الحين الوضع تغير احس اني احتاجك كل لحظه تساعدني تشلي عني الهم لو كنت مهموم ...
باختصار..صرت مااقدر على فراقك..

ابتسمت..واخيرا نطق وين كان خاش هاالكلام عني...احمدك ياربي انك ماخيبت املي الوحيد..
يعني يحبني مثل مااحبه.......الحمدلله...
مازن: الله ابيه منك ياالجوهره تصونين الامانه اللي حطيتها بين يدينك
ريناد: اللي هي؟
مازن: قلبي..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد ماسكرت من عند مازن دقت دايركت لشوق الي كانت شبه نايمه وسكرت من عند بشار....
شوق: الووو دبه
ريناد: نااااااااااايمه؟؟
شوق: لااا شفيك صاير شئ؟؟
ريناد: شوقووووووه كلمته
شوق: من؟؟ احمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ريناد: أي
شوق: مجنونه انتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايش صار
ريناد: شوق يحبني مثل مااحبه
شوق: لاوالله مبرووك انقلعي باي
ريناد: شوق لاتكلميني كذا شفيك؟
شوق: قلت لك لاتدقين ليه تعاندين
ريناد: حتى مايزعل واعرف الموضوع اللي بيقوله لي
شوق: أي موضوع يهم الامه الاسلاميه عسى بس تحررت فلسطين؟
ريناد: باااايخه شوشو 
شوق: وكيف طلع ؟؟
ريناد: اااه يجنن ياشوق اسلوب وكلام عسل ومحترم ماغلط معاي ولا كثر حكي
شوق: الله يساعد قلبك
ريناد: باكلمك بكره وباقولك التفاصيل 
شوق: اوكي باي
ريناد: باي..

....

رجع مازن راسه عاالمخده وارتسمت على ملامحه ابتسامه....لااكيد انا في حلم مااصدق لبت طلبي ودقت..يالله ايش قد همساتها حلووه...بيني وبينكم حبيتها..لاستغربون حبيتها هاالانسانه...
ملاك والله ملاك ومستحيل الاقي مثلها ...طيوبه وحبوبه تخاف علي ويمكن....تحبني..ليش لا
انا ايش ناقصني ماتحبني مافي بنت تعيف مازن...لااا بس هذي غير ...
لكن راح اخليها تحبني تبادلني مشاعري فتح جواله وخزن رقمها بأسم الامـل..
بعدها قفل جواله حتى ينام مرتاح..ومحد يزعجه..بس وين تجيني الراحه وهي اكيد بتسكن افكاره طول الليله...
ياربي كيف قدرت بنت تدخل قلبي بهاالسوله....بس ايش مصيرنا مع بعض...
حس ان لسه النهايه صوره معالمها مشوشه ومو واضحه للحين..

........

صحى وحس نفسه مفعم باالحيويه والسعاده لف عليها بسرعه...الحمدلله مااحلم يعني.قام راح لناحيتها تأمل ملامح وجهها البريء وخصلات من شعرها طايحه عليه بعد الخصلات عن وجهها ...
تحركت وشالت يده ضحك على حركتها وحب يعاندها ويعيد الحركه..
وهي لازالت مغمضه بس من تكشيره وجهها ينعرف انها منزعجه....
خلود: اوووه شووق روحي عني
ناصر: هههههههههه شوق يالدبه...

فتحت عينها على طول صوت رجال..ركزت شوي ناصر يالله الظاهر نسيت اني امس متزوجه
ناصر: احلى صباح حبيبتي
خلود: صباح النور
رفعت يدها بتعب ورفعت شعرها كله بمشبك..
خلود: كم الساعه؟
ناصر: اممم 11 ونص
خلود: اووه تأخرت في النوم
جلس جنبها وحط يدها على كتفها....
ناصر: لا ماتأخرتي ناسيه ان امس سهرانين سوا
ابتسمت بخجل وقامت لعند المرايه..ماتركها راح وقف جنبها....
ناصر: تدرين خلود
خلود: شنو
ناصر: اني اموووت فيك
لفت له وهي تشابك اصابع يدها....
خلود: جد؟؟
ناصر: صدقيني ماابالغ لو قلت انك كل حياتي 

سحب يدها وباسها...سحبت يدها برقه وهو انقهر منها..
ناصر: بسيطه وين بتروحين مني
خلود:هههههههههه
ناصر: اضحكي باوريك
خلود: ايش بتسوي؟
ناصر: يعتمد على حسب مزاجي
خلود: واهون عليك؟
ناصر: اخ منك هنا المشكله انك ماتهونين علي ...
دخلت سبحت ولبست بدله موديل هندي زرقاء مع قميص طويل مطرز وتحته بنطلون ...حطت لها مكياج بنفس اللون مع جلوس وردي...
ناصر وهو يطالعها من المرايه: وااااااااااو ايش هاالزين
ابتسمت وكملت مكياجها..ولما خلصت راحت جلست جنبه عاالكنبه...
ناصر: توني عرفت اني ماخذ قمر 
خلود: تبالغ...
ناصر: لاليش ابالغ
خلود: تسلم لي...
ناصر: مو كأني اتغزل فيك من صباح الله وانتي كلمه وحده ماقلت له..
خلود: انت تدري اني احبك و..
ناصر : بس بس باموووت ماسمعت عيديها
خلود: احبك..
باسها على خده وضمها لصدره...
ناصر: وانا احبك اكثر حبيبتي..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*رن بهاالوقت جوال خلود بعدت شوي عن ناصر ..واخذت جوالها
ناصر: من؟؟
خلود:هههه شوق
ناصر: اراهن انها تشوفنا..
خلود: هههههههه الووو
شوق ليش تضحكين اعترفي ايش قال لك
خلود: حرام ماقال شئ
شوق: خوخه وحشتيني ارجعي البيت
خلود وهي تكلم ناصر: ناصر شوق تقول ارجع البيت
سحب الجوال من يدها ..
ناصر: سكري يلا باي
شوق: صبر صبر نصوور احم اقصد ناصر
ناصر: حد يتصل بهاالوقت يالدبه
شوق: جوال اختي كيفي
ناصر بنفس صوت شوق: جوال زوجتي كيفي
شوق: هههه اقول عنتر اعطيني اختي يلا
ناصر: مافيه اغار
شوق: تكفى ناااصر جيبها تنام معانا الليله
ناصر: شنووو ليش مجنون مو صاحي 
شوق: اووف بامووت والله لوحدي ملييت
ناصر: لاشوق شوفي انا عندي اقتراح احلى شرايك امرك واجيبك تنامين معانا باالفندق 
شوق: الله صدق؟؟ احلى واحلى
ناصر: اقول قلبي وجهك باي
شوق: باعلم عليك اختك سارووه
ناصر: كملت انتي وسوير...يلا اخذي اختك
عطى خلود الجوال وقام يسبح..
خلود: شوق اخبار امي وابوي؟
شوق: بخير مابتمرين البيت؟
خلود: الا بنجي انا وناصر نتغدى معاكم
شوق: خلاص حلووو انتظرك مو تتأخرين
خلود: اكيد يلا سلمي عليهم 
شوق: الله يسلمك باي
خلود: باي...

وبعد ماطلع ناصر راحوا اول شئ بيت ابو ناصر وبعدها بيت ابومحمد....

.................

ربطت شعرهاو فتحت باب الحمام وينه ماهر ..انزل اشوفه...نزلت ومالقت الا ابوماهر باالصاله...
حور: عمي وين ماهر؟
ابوماهر: طلع الحديقه شوي
حور: ريناد وبشار وينهم ماصحوا؟
ابوماهر: لاوالله اكيد بينامون للظهر
حور: لا مايصير الدراسه قربت ولازم ينتظم نومهم...
ابتسم لها ونزل راسه حست انه تذكر شئ راحت جلست جنبه..
حور: ممكن اعرف ايش تذكرت؟
ابوماهر: ام ماهر الله يرجمها...الحمدلله اللي عوضني فيكم وانتي ياحور يابنتي لولاك مادري كيف بيصير البيت
حبت عمها على راسه...
حور: ماابي اسمع هاالكلام ياعمي انا لولاكم ولاشئ وريناد وبشار مثل اخواني واعز واحبهم اكثر مما تتصور
ابوماهر: الله يخليك لهم يابتيتي
حور: هذا الواجب ياعمي
ابتسمت لعمها وراحت المطبخ 10 دقايق وطلعت لقت ماهر باالصاله جالس جنب ابوه وبشار منسدح عاالكنبه والنوم بعيونه...

حور: براافو صحيت بشار زين وفرت علي التعب
بشار: ليش زوجك هاالدب يخلي حد ينام براحته 
حور: ههههههههه زين يسوي فيك....صح النوم ماهر
ماهر: صح بدنك قلبي حطي الفطور
حور: فطور في الظهر
ماهر: جوعاااان
حور: طيب اصبر ساعتين واتغدى ..ليه ماصحيت ريناد
ماهر: ذي عاد اللي ماقدرت عليها
ابوماهر: مو هينه طالعه على ابوها
ماهر: في هذي صادق
ابوماهر: الا اقول ماهر مو كأنك مصختها شوي
ماهر: ليش يبه عاااد؟
ابوماهر: متى ناوي ترجع للشغل في الشركه هلكنا انا وعمك
ماهر: طيب يبه مو انت مشغل موزن ومحمد معاك وينهم؟
ابوماهر: محمد مايقصر ومازن والله يتعب معانا وانا احسبه مثلكم انت وبشار
ماهر : خلاص يبه انت تامر امر السبت بداوم وياك
بشار: وانا ليش مااداوم وياكم
ابوماهر: ياليت يابشار تجي وتداري حلالك
بشار: حلوو خلاص احسبوني من اليوم وياكم
ماهر:لاتكفى يبه كل شئ ولاذا ماحد بيضيع حلالنا غيره
حور: لاماهر خلوه وياكم يتعلم من الحين عاالشغل
ماهر: لا مافيه انا مو موافق
ابوماهر: ماهر وانا وين رحت؟ رأي مو مهم
ماهر : العفو ياالغالي بس انا كنت اقترح وبشار لسه عوده لين والشغل يبي له صلابه
ابوماهر: لابكره يصطلب ويطلع اكبر تاجر
بشار: احم طبعا وبشتغل في الاسهم بعد واصير واااو بزنس مان
ماهر: الله يعيننا عليك وعلى تفكيرك الاقرد
...........*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*حست بأنزعاج من النور فتحت عينها وطاحت عاالساعه..1 ونص الظهر اوووف مانمت شئ قامت سكرت الباب وطفت النور ورمت نفسها بتعب عاالسرير توها تغمض عينها الا جوالها يرن...يالله شنو مابنام اليوووم يعني..رفعته بدون ماتفتح عينها

ريناد: الووو
مازن: الووين
فتحت عينها واعتدلت في جلستها وطالعت الشاشه..حتى تتأكد
مازن: الووووو
ريناد: هلا احمد....هلا
مازن: شفيك تخرعتي من سمعتي صوتي
ريناد:هههه لا شدعوه بس ماتوقعت مفاجأه
مازن: عسى بس مفاجأه حلوه
ريناد:ــــــــــ
مازن: قلت شئ يستدعي الصمت
ريناد: لا
مازن: جاوبيني طيب
ريناد: امم ماراح اجاوب
مازن: طيب ليش؟
ريناد: امممم مزاج
مازن: افا يالجوهره الحين انا طلعت باالنسبه لك مزاج؟
ريناد: لاتفهمها بهاالطريقه
مازن: اوكي ايش كنتي تسووين؟
ريناد: نايمه
مازن: والله؟ سوري عاالازعاج كان قلتي حتى اسكر...
ريناد: لاتقول هاالكلام احمد
مازن: عاالعموم ارجعي نامي خلاص وبدق اتطمن عليك في الليل اذا ماكان عندك مانع طبعا
ريناد: اوكي
مازن: خلاص انتبهي لنفسك توصيني على شئ؟
ريناد:سلامتك
مازن: الله يسلمك ....اكيد ماتبين شئ ترى مايردك الا لسانك؟
ريناد: ماابي الا سلامتك 
مازن: طيب عيوني مع السلامه
ريناد: الله يسلمك..

بعد ماسكر مازن باس الجوال وضمه لصدره..اااااه ياربي احس اني احبها ...ابي اسمع صوتها كل دقيقه كيييف باصبر لليل ..الله يعين

هي نفس الحاله ماطاعت عينها تغمض مره ثانيه..
اه يااحمد كيف بس قدرت تخليني انجذب لك واحبك بهاالطريقه اموت واعرف كيييييف حبيته ؟؟
قامت بحيويه ونزلت جلست مع اخوتها وابوها...

.................

الساعه 4 العصر وبعد ماتغدوا في بيت ابومحمد رجعوا الفندق...
دخلت خلود ورمت الشنطه عاالكرسي وجلست..راح وجلس جنبها....
ناصر: تغديتي زين؟
خلود: الحمدلله
ناصر: بصراحه طبخ خالتي ام محمد لايعلى عليه
خلود: أي والله
ناصر: بس محمد ياخلود مادري شفيه اليوم فيه شئ
خلود وهي تقوم: لا
ناصر: حبيبتي شفيك؟
خلود: ولاشئ
ناصر: تخبين علي يعني
خلود: مافيني شئ
قام ومسك يدها وباسها...
ناصر: احلى خوخه باالعالم شفيها....
نزلت راسها بدون ماتقول أي شئ...
ناصر: قولي حبيبتي
خلود: امك ياناصر ليش ماتحبني
استغرب من جملتها ....ياربي حست على امي...ااه ايش اسوي لها حتى اخليها تحب خلود ..
ناصر: حبيبتي خلود اسمعيني هي تحبك بس ماتحب تظهر لك مشاعرها
خلود: بس انا احسها ماتحبني ابدا
ناصر: طيب حتى لو انتي بطيبتك وحنانك بتخلينها تحبك...
خلود: اوكي
ناصر: حاولي علشاني
خلود: اوكي علشانك ناصر
ناصر وهو يحضنها : الله يخليك لي حبيبتي..

..................

كان جالس يشاهد التلفزيون ومعاه اخته وامه...لف على شوق شافها تاكل مكسرات ومندمجه في الفلم..
محمد: شوووق
شوق وهي اخر اندماج: امممممممم
محمد: شوووقووه
شوق: هااااااااا اسمعك خير
محمد: تعالي فوق ابيك شوي
شوق: بعد مايخلص الفلم
محمد: لا الحين ابيك ضروري ضرووري
شوق: اصبر الحين بينتهي
محمد بعصبيه: اقولك الحين ماتفهمين
ام محمد: شفيك محمد معصب هدي حالك...شوق قومي شوفي اخوك ايش يبي
حطت علبه المكسرات وقامت وهي تتحرطم....
شوق: شرف محمد افندي قدامي
دخل غرفته وهي وراه جلست على طرف السرير وهو رايح جاي مقابلها...
شوق: تكلم شفيك؟
محمد: امممممممم حبيت اسألك عن شئ
شوق: اللي هو؟؟
حمل البرواز اللي فيه صورته ....
محمد: امممممم 
شوق: تكلم لاتستحي مني هههههه
محمد: اوكي بسألك عن سماح
شوق: سماح؟؟؟؟؟ توقعت والله 
محمد: اخبارها شفتيها امس؟
شوق : شفتها وسلمت علي 
محمد: واخبارها مرتاحه حسيتيها ؟
شوق: تبي الصراحه لا و امممممم سألت عنك
محمد: لاااااااااااااا تمزحين جد؟؟؟
شوق: بسم الله شوي شوي علي أي قلت لها يسلم عليك
محمد وهو يحضنها: كفوو والله اختي اااه متى تتطلق واخذها
شوق وهي تحط يدها على جبينه: شفيك؟؟ مريض ؟؟ شنو تتطلق بعد انت صاحي 
محمد: اكيد بيمل ويطلقها لانها ماتحبه
شوق: الله يهديك هذا كلام واحد عاقل فكر في نفسك ومستقبلك
محمد: اقووول توكلي اطلعي بره
شوق: صدق ماعندك ذوق
محمد: خليته لك ماابيه 
شوق: باي
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دخلت سماح غرفتها شافت ابوعلي يقرأ في الجريده لما شافها تركها وارتسمت على وجهه ابتسامه...
ابوعلي: سماح
سماح: نعم؟؟
ابوعلي: تعالي ابيك شوي
سماح: شنو ؟؟
ابوعلي: انتي تعالي 

طلعت زفره وراحت جلست مقابله ..
سماح: في شئ؟
ابوعلي: أي ابيك بموضوع
سماح: اللي هو؟
ابوعلي: انتي عارفه ظروف عملي تتطلب مني سفر للخارج
سماح: اوكي؟؟
ابوعلي: لهذا بسافر
حست بفرح دفين داخلها ....يعني برتاح فتره اااه واخيرا
سماح: وبتطول؟
ابوعلي: للاسف أي
سماح: كم؟
ابوعلي: 5 شهور
سماح: 5 شهور؟؟؟؟؟
ابوعلي: أي وان شاء الله السفر بعد 4 ايام باروح مصر ابيك تنتبهين لنفسك ولاتحتكين في ام علي مانبي مشاكل
سماح : اوكي لاتوصي حريص
قامت لعند المرايه وهي مبتسمه....فرحانه؟ أي ماانكر..بس 5 شهور كثير كيف بتحمل هاالنسره زوجته لوحدي؟؟لا لكن مو لوحدي معاي شهد ..طيوبه وحبوبه هاالبنت لولاها كان طفشت جد من هالبيت..

.............

الساعه 11 ونص كانت جالسه مع ابوها وماهر وحور باالصاله ...
ريناد: ههههههههه حلوه يبه قول غيرها
ابوماهر: ماعندي خلصوا النكت
حطت راسها على كتف ابوها...
ريناد: توني ادري انك خفيف دم يبه
ابوماهر: صدق ماعندك سالفه قومي بس عني
ريناد: ههههههه ماباقوم احبك
ماهر: حياله مادري على من طالعه
حور: على اخوها الكبير
طالعها ماهر بنص عين
ماهر: هااا ماسمعت
حور: من قال هاا سمع
ماهر: شين وقوي عين
حور ويدها على صدرها: انا شينننننننننننننننننه؟؟
ماهر: من قال
حور: انت
ماهر: ظالمه الحين من قال شينه الظاهر الحمل مأثر على سمعك
ريناد: هههههههههههه عندك اياها 
حور: وانتي بعد وياه الله يسامحك
كانت ريناد تاركه جوالها باالغرفه ومازن يدق عليها بس مايحصل رد...بعد نص ساعه صعدت للغرفه وشافت 4 مكالمات...فرحت من الخاطر وطرشت له مسج (( احمد...اسفه كنت جالسه مع اهلي وتاركه الجوال بغرفتي...))

وصله المسج وهو جالس مع بشار ومجموعه من الشباب في القهوه...لما شاف المسج ابتسم..
بشار: اعترف من راسل لك مسج؟
مازن: مالك شغل
سحب بشار الجوال من يد مازن لكن تداركت يد مازن الموضوع واخذه باالقوه...
بشار وهو يغمز: هااا مزوون مخاوي من ورانا..
مازن: مالت عليك يمكن..
بشار وهو يرمي نفسه جنب مازن: احلف احلف احلف 
مازن: هههههههه خبل قووووم
تركي (واحد من الشباب): شفيكم شباب ضحكونا وياكم
مازن: لابس تعرفون بشار وخفه دمه
تركي: زين مازن تعال العب ويانا ورق
مازن: انا اعذروني بطلع اكلم شوي بره هنا ازعاج
تركي: خذ راحتك
بشار: بعد بره؟؟؟باجي معاك اسمع صوتها
مازن: اوووف باكلم الاهل
بشار: بسيطه ان ماسمعته اليوم بسمعه بكره 
مازن: هههههههه باي
طلع بره وجلس على سيارته ..ودق عليها..
ريناد: الو
مازن: اهلين
ريناد: هلا وغلا
مازن: شلونك؟
ريناد: تمام وانت؟
مازن: بخير
مرت عليهم دقايق الصمت فيها كان ثقيل...
مازن: شفيك ساكته؟
ريناد: ولاشئ...وين انت؟
مازن: مع اصحابي باالقهوه...
ريناد: اها اوكي اجل رسلت بوقت مو مناسب
مازن: شدعوه جوهرتي...
سكتت ..وهي خلاص مستحييه..جوهرتي بعد؟؟ ليش يحرجني هالدب...
مازن: شفيها جوهرتي وين سرحت؟
ريناد بصوت منخفض: لا ولامكان
مازن : اها
سكتت وهي محتاره ايش اقول ياربي..ماابي اطول اخاف حد من اخواني يدخل علي ساعتها باروح في خبر كان...ويييلي

مازن: جوجو تكلمي ابي اسمع صوتك مشتاق لك
ريناد:ـــــــــ
مازن: اووه نسيت انك خجوله لكن مو مني من اللي ماخذه عقلي
ريناد: من؟؟
مازن: وحده ماتعرفيها
سكتت ريناد وهي تفكر ياشينك اذا صرت ثقل قول اسمي وخلاص 
مازن: جوجو الووو
ريناد : لو سمحت اسمي جوهره مو جوجو
مازن: بدلعك كيفي
ريناد: لامو بكيفك دلع حبيبتك بس 
هو مبسوط عاالاخر لانه حارق اعصابها ..
مازن ببرود: ليه معصبه؟
ريناد: لاابد سلامتك باي
مازن: وين بتروحين؟
ريناد: بنام
مازن: اوكي قبل ماتسكرين باقولك شئ...
ريناد: قول
مازن : ترى ماحد شاغل بالي غيرك لاتزعلين ياالغلا باي
سكرت بدون ماتقول شئ...اااه راحه وفرحه غريبه احسها لما اسمع صوته...احس كلماته..اسافر معاه لعالم ثاني......بس صدقوني احس بشعور يزلزلني ويحيرني.....الخــــــــوف من المستقبل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الساعه 4 ونص الفجر...كانوا يشاهدوا فلم لف عليها لقاها مغمضه عينها ومرجعه راسها عاالكنبه...ابتسم وراح جاب غطاء وغطاها حتى ماتبرد وحبها على جبينها....طفى التلفزيون دخل يسبح وطلع للصلاه بسرعه اليوم موعد طيارتهم الى لندن ومايبي يتأخر...لما خلص صلاه راح دايركت لبيت ابومحمد يجيب شنط خلود...
بعد مامر على بيتهم واخذ شناطه...
لقى محمد عند الباب توه راجع من الصلاه...
ناصر: تقبل الله
محمد: منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
ناصر: اخبارك ؟
محمد: هلا نصوور انا بخير هاا وينها اختي؟
ناصر: اختك نايمه
محمد: كان صحيتها نبي نشوفها قبل ماتسافر
ناصر: ماحبيت ازعجها..وين عمي؟؟
محمد: لسه باالمسجد
ناصر: خساره كان ودي اودعه
محمد: بتلحق عليه مابيتأخر تفضل ليش واقف عند الباب
دخل وكانت ام محمد باالصاله...حبها على راسها وجلس قريب منها....
ناصر: شلونك خالتي؟
ام محمد: هلا ناصر ولدي ...انا الحمدلله بخير وين بنتي؟
ناصر: تراكم حطمتوني كلكم تسألون عنها وانا ولد البطه السوداء
ام محمد: هههههههههه الله يشهد ياناصر غلاوتك من غلاوه خلود بس تعرف...
ناصر: والله ياخالتي هي نايمه...ماحبيت ازعجها واصحيها..
ام محمد: كان صحيتها ياناصر ابي اشوفها قبل ماتروح
ناصر: مادري حسيتها تعبانه تركتها...
ام محمد: طيب مااوصيك عليها ياناصر..هذي خلود الغاليه
ناصر: افا ياخالتي خلود بعيوني لاتوصين...
ام محمد: مو تتركها لحظه لوحدها...
ناصر: اكيد
محمد: شوف نصور ان صاب اختي شئ امحيك والله من الوجود 
ناصر: بل بل بل ياخاين العشره بهاالسهوله تنسى الصداقه وتمحيني
محمد: ههههه لا بس هذي خلود وردتنا 
ناصر: انزين يالدب...
دخل بهاالوقت ابو محمد...
ابومحمد: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
قام ناصر لعمه وحبه على راسه
ابومحمد: تحب الكعبه ياناصر ها جاهزين ؟
ناصر: أي عمي كل شئ تمام
ابومحمد: وخلود وينها
كشر ناصر وضحك عليه محمد
محمد: نايمه تركها وجاء
ناصر: يلا ياجماعه انا استأذن الحين
ابومحمد: في وداعه الرحمن ياناصر مااوصيك على خلود انتبه لها
ناصر: من عيوني عمي..مع السلامه

شال الشنط بمساعده محمد وصعد السياره وحرك شال جواله وشاف 3 مكالمات من خلود...دق عليها...
خلود: ناصر
ناصر: هلا عمري صحيتي؟
خلود: ناصر ويينك خايفه
ناصر: ههههه لاتخافين ياالغلا انا توني طالع من بيتكم
خلود: ليه ماصحيتني ناااصر اووف
ناصر: مو تزعلين خوختي بس ماحبيت ازعجك شفتك تعبانه...
خلود: اوكي خلاص من بيودينا
ناصر: اتفقت مع محمد بيمرنا 
خلود: اوكي خلاص باي
ناصر: تعالي مو تنامين ترى اسافر واخليك
خلود: ماتقدر
ناصر: في هذي صادقه مااقدر ابعد عنك لحظه وحده امووواه حياتها
خلود: اووه ناااااااصر باي
ناصر: ههههه باي ياحلووو

...............

الساعه 6 و40 دقيقه اقلعت الطائره وكانوا حاجزين عاالدرجه الاولى...هي مبسووطه مرره طالعت ناصر وهي تتذكر اول مره شافته والمره الثانيه في زار في ابن خلدون....بس انا ليش ماسألته عن هاالمرره مالت علي خليني اسأله....
خلود: ناصر
ناصر وهو يلف لها: هلا عمري
خلود: حبيت اسألك عن شئ
ناصر: تفضلي
خلود: كنت من زمان ابي اسألك بس اممم طنشت وقلت يمكن صدفه
ابتسم ناصر لانه عرف قصدها.....
خلود: هااا كأنك عرفت
ناصر: اكيد ولوو قصدك يوم شفتيني في ابن خلدون صح؟
خلود: باالضبط ليه كنت رايح صدفه؟؟؟
ناصر: اكذب عليك لو قلت صدفه كنت لاحقك
فتحت عيونها وحطت يدها على ذراعه وضغطت عليه
خلود: ناااااااصر كنت تلاحقني
ناصر: هههههههههه شوي شوي ريلاكس ياالغلا كان قصدي شريف ومالحقتك الا هاالمره
خلود: ليش؟
ناصر: كنت مشتاق اشوف احلى عيون باالشرقيه كلها
شالت يدها وابتسمت له.....
خلود: اوكي تيل مي....(( اخبرني))
اعتدل في جلسته وقال لها احداث هذاك اليوم وكيف انه شافها عند البيت ولحقها لبيت ابوماهر ومنها الى السوق..
ناصر: خلود من شفتك عجبتيني انبهرت فيك..دخلتي مزاجي حاولت اشيلك من راسي بس ماقدرت حاولت وحاولت لين صرتي لي ومن نصيبي...تدرين كنت باموت لو ماكنتي من نصيبي...
خلود: سلامتك حبيبي ناصر...
ناصر: ايش اسمي انا؟؟
خلود بخجل: ناصر
ناصر: ياعمرررررررررري
خلود: الله يخليك لي 
ناصر: ويخليك لي يارب قولي اميين...
خلود: امييين
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لساعه 10 الصباح صحى مازن من النوم طالع جواله سحبه ورسل لها هاالمسج

(( لو انك جمره تحرق كفوفي منك مامليت لضمك دوم في كفي واسوي نفسي ماحسيت))
هي كانت نايمه بس سمعت صوت المسج سحبت جوالها وبتعب فتحته لما شافت المرسل قامت وابتسمت وتذكرت كلامه امس....خليه الدب مابرسل له بعانده..رن الجوال في يدها وهو اللي اتصل.....
ريناد: الووو
مازن: صباح الخير
ريناد: صباح النور هلا احمد
مازن: هلا جوهرتي شلونك؟
ريناد: امممم بخير
مازن: اكيد؟
ريناد: انت ايش شايف يعني
مازن: خذي بعد حزمتك واضربيني مو احسن
ريناد: هههههههههه اسفه اسفه
مازن: لاتعيدينها....كنت صاحيه ولانايمه؟
ريناد: نايمه لكن اوكي..ماقلت لي اخبارك؟
مازن: بخير دامك بخير...وحشتيني
ريناد: وانت بعد
مازن: جد؟؟
ريناد: أي
مازن: اه لو تدرين يالجوهره احس اني بحلم مو مستوعب اللي يصير مو مصدق اني اكلمك
ريناد: لاصدق
مازن: ممكن اطير من الفرح؟؟
ريناد: هههه لاخليك وياي
مازن: ههههههههههههه
ريناد: الا تعال صحيح
مازن: هلا
ريناد: ليه ماتدخل النت الحين؟
مازن: الحين دامي سمعت صوتك ماله داعي النت
ريناد: اممممممم كذا يعني؟
مازن: ليه ماتبيني اسمع صوتك يعني؟
ريناد: مو كذا احمد...
مازن: براحتك يالجوهره اذا شايفه هاالشئ مناسب لك
ريناد: احمد
مازن: هلا
ريناد: لاتفهمني غلط
مازن: اووكي جوجو باقولك شئ
ريناد: تفضل
مازن: الجوهره انا خلاص تعودت عليك اول باالنت والحين تلفون بصراحه مااقدر افارقك..
ريناد:ـــــــــــ
مازن:مادري انا حاليا شنو بالنسبه لك بس قلبي ياالجوهره بين يديك ابيك تحافظين عليه
ريناد بصوت اقرب للهمس: في الحفظ والصون...
مازن: جد؟
ريناد: تطمن
مازن: الحمدلله الحين تطمنت
ريناد: بس خايفه
مازن: ليش؟
ريناد: احمد اللي نسويه غلط....انا عارفه هالشئ بس مستمره فيه علشانك...ماابي تخذلني و
قاطعها: غلاتي جوجو والله اني....(سكت شوي ) احبك تسمعين احبك؟ ماراح اتخلى عنك كيف اقدر وانتي روحي...تطمني...

................

بعد مافطر صعد غرفته على اساس بيطلع مع بشار..وهو يحط الجل في شعره تذكر هبه وحركاتها يوم العرس..
ياربي ايش قصدها جد كانت غريبه مررره اول شئ الحت علي انزل بعدين اسلوبها معاي واحنا جالسين ايش تفسيره؟؟؟؟؟؟ هي دائما كذا ولا معاي بس؟؟؟ ادق عليها؟؟ لا شنو جنيت..بس الفضول ذابحني
لا لا ماراح اكلم راح تفهمني غلط خلي فضولي لي وربي مالي داعي ادق عليها.....
اخذ مفاتيح سيارته وجواله والبوك ونزل تحت...

.................

جلست بملل على سريرها شافت قطوتها(كاتو) جايه لها..شالتها وحطتها على رجلها وجلست تمسح عليها وعلى راسها .....وهي تتذكر كلام مازن...انا غلط والل ياسويه غلط ...
اااه ايش اللي احسه .احس بشئ يخنقني طاحت من عينها دمعه استغربت هي منها....احمد احبه؟ ايه وبعدين ايش نهايه هالحب ...نهايه معروفه نفترق لان اساس علاقتنا غلط...شنو انساه يعني بس كيف وهو بدمي مااقدر انساه
ااه ياربي ساعدني مالي غيرك دفنت راسها بمخدتها وبكت من خوفها من المستقبل البعيد...كانت الخادمه بتناديها للغداء بس لما شافتها تبكي رجعت تحت..
الخادمه: بابا
ابوماهر: وين ريناد؟
الخادمه: هزا ريناد يبكي
ابوها: ريناد تبكي؟؟؟
طلعت حور من المطبخ وجنبها ماهر شايل صحن السلطه وهم يضحكون ...طالعهم ابوماهر بسرعه وصعد...
ماهر: يبه وين رايح؟
ابوماهر: اختك مادري شفيها انتظروني
صعد لغرفتها وشافها لسه على وضعيتها...
ابوماهر: ريناد
رفعت راسها ومسحت دموعها....
ابوماهر بجديه: شفيك؟
ريناد: مافيني شئ يبه
ابوماهر بعصبيه: اجل وشوله الدلع والبكي ؟
طالعت ابوها باستغراب من ماتت امها وهو يحاول مايجرحها ولايرفع صوته عليها حتى مايزعلها..
ريناد وهي تقوم له: يبه...شفيك؟
ابوماهر: ولاشئ
وطلع من الغرفه..وهي طلعت وراه كانوا ياكلون بصمت ماهر يطالع حور وهو مستغرب منهم....
حور: الا وين بشار مو في غرفته ريناد؟
ريناد من غير نفس: لا
حور:وين راح
ريناد: لاتسأليني مادري 
ماهر: شفيك انتي الحين تتكلمين من غير نفس
ريناد بنفاذ صبر: ولاشئ
ماهر: كيف ولاشئ ليش هاالعصبيه
رمت الملعقه وقامت...
ريناد: اووف قلت لكم مافيني شئ

ماهر عصبي ولايتحمل حد يكلمه بهاالطريقه ويرفع صوته عليه لاشعريا قام ورفع يده وجاها كف على خدها
وهي مو مستوعبه اللي يصير اليوم لها ..
ماهر: حتى تحترمين نفسك وتتكلمين بأدب
ريناد وهي تبكي: حرام عليك انا شسويت
ماهر: ثاني مره ان سمعت حسك مرتفع تشوفين شئ ماشفتيه فاهمه
قامت حور وبعدته عن ريناد....لكن ريناد ماقدرت توقف لحظه وحده اخذت روحها وصعدت.....
ابوماهر: خلصت ياماهر؟ ارتحت الحين
حس باالاحراج من ابوه ونزل راسه....
ابوماهر: وجودي مو مهم يعني؟ تعال بعد اجلس مكاني وتصير انت الامر الناهي في هالبيت
ماهر: العفو يبه
ابوماهر: ليه سويت كذا فيها مو كفايه هي متضايقه وانا رفعت صوتي عليها تجي انت وتضربها انا حتى مااكسر كلمتك قدامها ماقلت شئ بس الحين مابسكت لك
ماهر: يبه ماشفت اسلوبها كيف انا بأدبها
ابوماهر بعصبيه: بس اسكت ولاكلمه...شايفها مو مؤدبه يعني حتى تأدبها
ماهر بنفس العصبيه : ماتشوف دلعك لها كيف مأثر عليها صارت ماتحترمني وانا اخوها الكبير
ابوماهر: ترفع صوتك علي ياماهر؟
حط يده على قلبه وغمض عينه....
حور: عمي عميييي فيك شئ
ابوماهر بألم: ايش اللي مافيني مو حرام عليكم هذي اختك يتيمه بدال ماتراعيها تقوم تطقها
ماهر: مو بس هي يتيمه كلنا..و
ابوماهر: بس اسكت...تراددني بكل قواة عين صدق اني ماعرفت اربيك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دخل في هالوقت بشار وهو يسمع حسهم لبره

.. الثلاثه لفوا عليه شار بحيره: شصاير؟؟
ابوماهر: شوف ياماهر كلمه وحده ماراح اثنيها والله ثم والله لو اشوفك رافع يدك عليها بتندم فاهم
ماهر: ممكن لو سمحت ماتهددني
بشار: ماهر..خلاااص كيف تكلم الوالد كذا
ماهر: اوووه روحوا زين
طلع بره البيت لحقته حور بس ماقدرت تمسكه.....
جلس ابوماهر بتعب عاالكرسي ويده على قلبه الضعيف اللي مايتحمل أي انفعال ...قرب منه بشار والخوف ساكن عينه...
بشار: يبه...فيك شئ 
ابوماهر: هاتوا لي ماي
عطته حور ماي وفتح له بشار ازرار ثوبه...
بشار: يبه علشاني لاتعصب نفسك مره ثانيه ماهر تعرفه يخور اذا عصب
ابوماهر: بس يرفع صوته علي؟ ماتوقعتها اول مره يسويها
حور: ماعليه عمي انت هدي بالك وماهر خليه علي ..كمل اكلك 
قام من مكانه بألم واضح على ملامحه: انسدت نفسي
قبل مايدخل غرفته مر على ريناد لقاها على سريرها وتصيح بقوه..
ابوماهر: ريناد حبيبتي يابنتي خلاص لاتبكين
ريناد: اتركوني ايش تبون ضرب وضربتوني ايش اكثر بعد
راح وجلس جنبها عالسرير...
ابوماهر: ريناد اخوك مايقصد انتي عصبتيه
ريناد: ماعصبته اصلا لقاها فرصه وطقني
ابوماهر: سويتيها طق ماعليييه بس خلاص لاتبكين
ريناد: خليني يبه
حط يدها على راسها وهو مبتسم....قامت وحضنته بقوه..
ريناد: يبه...احبك واسفه اذا زعلتك
ابوماهر: انتي ماسويتي شئ 
بعدت عنه وبعينها نظره تساؤل.....
ابوماهر: غلطتي على اخوك صح؟
نزلت راسها
ريناد: لا
ابوماهر: لاهذي مو ريناد بيتي اللي ربيتها بتزعلين ابوك عليك
ريناد: لاطبعا....بس
ابوماهر: عالعموم هو ترك البيت وطلع
ريناد: وين راح
ابوماهر: مادري الله يهديه صاير ثور هالولد
دخل بشار في هاللحظه ودق عالباب....
بشار: ممكن اقتحم غرفت الانسه ريناد وادخل
ريناد: ههههه حياك
ابوماهر: انا باروح ارتاح بغرفتي
بشار: الله معاك يبه
راح بشار جلس مكان ابوه ....
بشار: رينادووه شصاير
ريناد: مادري لاتسألني
بشار: قووولي..علمي اخوك الدب ايش سوى
علمت اخوها بكل شئ ....

.............

وهي تتغدى كانت تطالع محمد رفع راسه وابتسم لها ردت له الابتسامه وقالت....
ام محمد: اقول محمد ....بعد الغداء ابيك في موضوع
محمد: موضوع؟ اوكي يمه
شوق وهي تاكل السلطه: سر يعني؟
محمد: لاتصيرين ملقوفه أي سر بيني وبين امي
شوق: شنوووو صارت فيه اسرار بهاالبيت شفت يبه من ورانا....
ابومحمد: واحنا مايصير نعرفه يعني؟
ام محمد: بتعرفونه قريب لانه يخص محمد لازم اعرف رايه...
سكتت شوق وبلعت غصتها....تمنت مايكون موضوع هبه
.....من كل قلبها تمنت انه مو هاالموضوع ولـــــــكن,,,

في غرفه محمد....
محمد: يمه هبه ماابيها
ام محمد: ليش يامحمد مافيها شئ ينعاب
محمد: مثل اختي وبعدين ماتناسبني
ام محمد: اسمع كلامي يامحمد هبه خوش بنت لو ماكانت كفو مافكرت اخطبها لك..
محمد بتردد: يمه حبيبتي هبه ماابيها اوكي
ام محمد: رفضك لها باصرار يخليني اشك
محمد وهو يعطيها ظهره: وبتوتر: يعني...يعني ايش بيكون السبب 
قربت منه وحطت يدها على ظهره...
ام محمد: في وحده في بالك محمد؟
محمد: ها لاطبعا
ام محمد: محمد ياولدي صدقني هبه تمام اخلاق وجمال وادب وعلم وبعدين انت اولى فيها من الغريب
كانت واقفه عند الباب تسمعهم....ظنونها صدقت ...سرعت غرفتها قبل ماتطلع امها تشوفها وسكرت الباب وتسندت عليه والحل؟؟ محمد نقطه ضعفه امي واكيد اذا ضغطت عليه بيوافق بس لاااا انا مستحيل اسكت...اخليها تاخذ اخوي وتصير زوجته مستحييل ...وامي تحبها اااه يالقهر صرت اغار ...
طلعت وهي مصممه تنفذ اللي براسها شافت امها تطلع من غرفه محمد وطيف ابتسامه على محياها.
ام محمد بعد ماحست لشوق: شووق رتبتي اغراضك لبكره؟ مو ناقصك شئ للمدرسه

شوق: الا بارووح المكتبه مع ريناد الحين بادق عليها ....اممم يمه باقولك شئ
ام محمد وهي تدخل غرفه شوق: قولي
شوق: بس لاتعصبي اوكي؟
ام محمد: طيب 
شوق: يمه....هبه ماتنفع لمحمد
قامت امها من الكرسي بعصبيه بعد ماجلست عليه وانفجرت بوجه شوق..
ام محمد: كنتي تسمعين كلامنا؟ صدق ماتستحين
شوق: يمه ماسمعت كنت جايه لغرفتي وبالصدفه سمعت كلام محمد ..كان يصارخ
ام محمد: وبعدين تعالي..اتوقع اخوك هو اللي بيتزوج مو انتي
شوق: اكيد..بس مرت اخوي مالي حق اختارها؟؟وهبه ماتنفع لمحمد لانه يستاهل وحده احسن منها....
ام محمد: لانك ماتحبينها لهذا ماتبينها..لكن لو تتقربين منها اكيد بتحبينها
شوق: وواااع من سابع المستحيلات احب هبه
ام محمد: بكيفك انا بنزل لابوك

سكرت الباب وراء امها وهي معصبه...اوووف مافي فايده مصممه امممم

كيف احلها الحين اقول لريناد ونشوف ...
دقت عليها واتفقوا يروحون مكتبه جرير.....وهم باالسياره.....
ريناد معصبه على سايقهم لانه يسرع
حكمت: ماما ريناد انا مافي اسرع
ريناد: لاتسرع خفف السرعه شوي اووف أي كملي شوشو ايش صار بعدين؟
شوق: كلمت امي وعصبت علي مافي فايده مقتنعه
ريناد: شوق حبيبتي اسمعيني صحيح ان انتي علاقتك في هبه مو ذاك الزود لكن خلي محمد يقرر لوحده في النهايه هو اللي بيعيش معاها مو انتي...ودامه رافض لاتتعبين عمرك تطمني مابياخذها...
وان واقف ماتقدرين توقفين بطريقه
شوق: انتي شايفه كذا؟
ريناد: اكيد
وبعد سوالف ماتنتهي بين هالثنتين وصلوا...
ريناد: حكمت مو تروح ويت اوكي؟
حكمت: مافي تأخر اوكي؟
شوق: مالت يتأمر مع وجهه انزلي بس
ريناد: يلا


كانت تمشي جنب اخوها راحت لعند الشنط
مازن: هبه الزرقا احلى خذيها
هبه: مازن تعرفني مااحب الازرق شرايك في الحمرا
مازن: عندك فالنتين انتي
هبه: ههههههه بيطردوني من المدرسه ان شاء الله
مازن: لا عاد

وهم لافين لجهه الشنط لمحتهم من بعيد..
شوق: اووه وانا اقول شفيها المكتبه منووره
ريناد وهي ترسل مسج الى احمد اللي هو مازن: خير ايش شايفه
شوق: طالعي بنفسك
رسلت المسج وقامت تمسحها من الرسايل المرسله وبعدين رفعت راسها

.....شافت هبه تضحك مع مازن وهو ماسك جواله بيده يطالعه دق قلبها بطريقه خافت منها...لكن ابعدت افكار خياليه من بالها...
شوق: تعالي
ريناد: روحي لوحدك
شوق: بلادلع تعالي نسلم عليهم
ريناد: والاخ مازن موجود؟ استحااااله انا باروح فوق اطالع الكتب 
شوق: طيب باسلم عليهم واجي وراك
صعدت ريناد فوق وشوق تقدمت تسلم عليهم مو حبا في هبه بالعكس....
شوق: مين هبه ومازن ؟؟معقووله؟؟
لفت هبه ورسمت ابتسامه على وجهها استغربت شوق شصاير في الدنيا هبه تبتسم؟؟؟؟ الله يستر
هبه : الله ايش هالمفاجأه هلا شوق اخبارك؟
شوق: تمام ....اخبارك يالقاطع؟
مازن: هلا بأم كشه شلونك جايه لوحدك؟
شوق: لا ريناد معاي
مازن وهو يتذكرها لما كانوا باالامارات: اها وينها؟
شوق: فوق يلا انا استأذن الحين سلموا على خالتي
مازن: الله يسلمك يوصل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كانت تطالعهم من فوق وشافتهم يفترقون عن بعض....لاحظت بنت ابتسمت لمازن يوم شافته وتكلمت مع صاحبتها وهو طالعهم باحتقار ومشى مع هبه.....
شوق وهي تصادف ريناد بنص الدرج: ليه نزلتي كنت جايه لك
ريناد: مافي داعي..شوفي شوق البنات اللي يطالعون مازن
لفت شوق ولقت البنتين يراقبون مازن وهم حاط لهم طناش...
شوق: تعالي ننزل
وسحبت يد ريناد لكن صار شئ خلى شوق توقف وبالتالي وقفت ريناد...
تقربت البنت الاولى من مازن وسوت نفسها باالغلط ماشيه على عبايتها الطويله وتطيح على مازن اللي لاشعوريا مسكها ....
دق قلب ريناد لهاالحركه بعنف.....تذكرت لما شالها لما كانت بتطيح...لما كانوا باالسوق
وحتى تكمل التمثيليه بين البنتين جات الثانيه...
البنت الثانيه: سلامات حبيبتي شصار لك؟
البنت الاولى: لا ولاشئ كنت باطيح لكن هاالشخص تصرف 
وطالعت مازن مبتسمه.. وهو كان عارف حركاتهم ماتطوف عليه حركات البنات لف على اخته ولقاها تضحك عليهم..
مازن وهو يطالع البنتين باحتقار: اختي مو قلت لك تجيبين مبيد للحشرات الزاحفه
هبه: هههههههه اخوي نسيته هالمره
مازن: ماتستحين انتي وياها مو عيب عليكم
البنت الاولى: شسوينا عاد
مازن: تفتكرون ان هذي حركات..بنات محترمات؟ الله يهديكم
كانت ريناد تراقب عن بعد وهي مبتسمه لمازن لانه وقفهم عند حدهم...استحوا هالبنات وراحوا بعيد عنه رفع عينه للدرج شاف شوق تضحك من قلب طالع ريناد وابتسم لها وبحركه الشفايف قال لها(( شرايك فيني....؟))
ردت عليه بنفس الحركه(( تعجبني مزوون..)) ضحك لها...ومسك يد هبه وحاسبوا وطلعوا....
وريناد سرحانه مكانها من ضحك مازن لها...احمد كيف بيكون شكله ...ياترى عيونه حلوه مثل عين مازن؟؟ ضحكته تجنن مثل ضحكة مازن؟؟ اوووه انا شفيني اقارن الثرى باالثريا....
ريناد: شوشو خلينا نخلص ونطلع يلا
شوق: اووه خلينا ماخلصت باقي واجد
ريناد: يالدبه اخلصي
شوق: أي بتروح البيت وتكلم فارس الاحلام احمدوووه
ريناد وهي تسحب شوق: بلا لقافه وخفه دم يلاااا خلصيني

..................

صحت طالعت الساعه اووف نمت كثير...لفت للجهه الثانيه وهي متوقعه تشوف ناصر....دق قلبها طبول لما ماشافته ويييييييينه؟ قامت بسرعه من السرير وراحت لعند الحمام مافي أي صوت ...لاااااا مستحيل وينه نااصر يتركني ويطلع..؟؟.تجمعت الدموع بعينها غصبا عنها.....وقامت تروح وتجي باالغرفه وهي مو عارفه كيف تتصرف جلست عالكرسي وهي تدخل يدها بين خصلات شعرها بتوتر....انفتح الباب رفعت عيونها وابتسمت لما شافته وراحت لــه,,,

ناصر: شفيك حبيبتي
خلود: خفت عليك
ناصر وهو يمسح دموعها: لاحبيبتي تطمني اسف ماقلت لك بس امس سهرانه قلت بتتاخرين في النوم
خلود: ولووو المفروض تقول لي
ناصر وهو يحط يده على كتفها: حقك علي حبيبتي جوعانه؟؟
خلود: شوي
ناصر: يلا البسي وخلينا ننزل ناكل
خلود: ابي اكل هنا
ناصر: ليش عاد
خلود: ماابي انزل
ناصر: الحين نحن جايين حتى تاكلين بالغرفه نطلع نشوف الناس
طالعته بنص عين لان كلامه ماعجبها....
خلود: شهر عسل وجاي تشوف الناس ولاتشوفني؟
ناصر: انا ماقلت كذا بس بالغرفه عاد؟
خلود: اوكي از يو لايك
سحب يدها وباسها....
ناصر: اموت فيك وانتي زعلانه
ابتسمت وحطت راسها على كتفه...
خلود: ناصر
ناصر: روح ناصر انتي
خلود: احبك موت
ناصر: بس انا اكثر
خلود: لا انا اكثر
حضنها بحنان وبعدها نزلوا ..
...............

تلبست عاالسريع واخذت شنطتها طالعت الساعه ويييييلي بتأخر من اول يوم ..تذكرت خطتها...
لازم اكلم ريناد واحرجها ..لازم مازن لي انا وبس وضروري ابعدها عنه....
حطت هالفكره في راسها وراحت للمدرسه....

دخلت وبعد 10 دقايق دخلت ريناد ومعاها شوق وكانوا جايين بعبايات كتف وهالشئ طبعا ممنوع في المدارس السعوديه....
طلعت لهم فجأه المشرفه اللي تكرهها شوق....
المشرفه: انا كم مره نبهتكم
شوق باستهبال: على شنو ابله
المشرفه: اتوقع انظمه المدرسه معروفه العبايه الكتف ممنوعه
شوق: طيب بس اول يوم الكل يجي باالكتف
ريناد: بالغلط نسيينا والله
المشرفه: مشكله هالغلط اللي يطلع لنا كل مره اكلمكم فيها
بعد ماراحت رفع شوق وسوت لها حركه مالت عليك
شوق: بقررره وحماره
ريناد: ههههههههههههههه حرام عليك ترى طيبه
شوق: بلا طيبه بلا هم مااواطنها
جات بهالوقت ساره اخت ناصر لهم....وحضنت الثنتين...
ساره: وحشتوني والله
ريناد: يالدبه وانتي اكثر ليه ماتجين لي وتزوريني هاا؟
ساره: والله انشغلت رنووش حقك علي 
شوق: يلا خلونا ندخل متنا حر
ساره: يلا
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طلع مستعجل حتى شعره مامشطه....نزل مرايه لسياره ومشطه عالسريع اووووف متأخر ماكأنه اول يوم دراسه ولازم اروح مبكر...عسى مايعطيني الدكتور محاظره مالي خلق..شغل الراديو حتى يتسلى سمع صوت موجات وذبذبات الجوال تعلن قرب وصول مسج او اتصال.....من الفاضي اللي تذكرني من الصباح...
وصله مسج فتحه واستغرب....من هبــه؟؟ يؤؤؤؤؤ ايش الطاري عليها وتذكرتني..

(( عمر الصمت ماقد صار معنى للنسيان...ماتشوف الارش هامده وبجوفها بركان ))
بركان؟؟؟؟ الحمدلله والشكر ..عسى بس ماينفجر ونروح فيها
ياربي هالبنت ايش اسوي لها تحاول تتقرب مني...انا ملاحظ هالشي المشكله انها 4 شهور واحتمال تصير خطيبتي..معقووله؟؟؟
هبه خطيبتي وتصير زوجتي وام عيالي في المستقبل؟ اوافق عليها واخطبها؟ وقلبي مع سماح...
اااه اكيد ملتهيه مع زوجها الحيين ولافاكرتني ...
لين متى ببقى كذا؟ والله ملييييييت عايش على امل ماله وجود.....مادري الله يعيني..وانسى

.............

رن جرس البريك(الفسحه) جلست جنب شوق بالساحه الكبيره اللي يتجمع فيها عدد كبير من البنات..
شوق: ياربيييي الجو حااار بامووت
ريناد وهي تلمح هبه وجنبها ورود: شوق طالعي هبه قصت شعرها طالعه حلوه
شوق: أي والله مناسبه لها ...
انتبهوا لورود تكلم هبه وتجي صوبهم وهبه كملت طريقها لوحدها....
شوق: كأنها جايه لنا الله يستر
ريناد: أي والله مادري ايش عندها...
قربت لهم وعلى شفايفها ابتسامه غريبه ماعرفت ريناد كيف تفسرها.....
ورود: ريناد ممكن اكلمك شوي 
ريناد: انا؟؟ أي اوكي
بعدت عن شوق وهي مو عارفه ايش السالفه...
ريناد: خير تكلمي
ورود: ريناد شوفي كلمتين ماراح اكثر....انتي جلستي مع مازن لوحدكم باالامارات
كشرت.....جنيه ذي كيف عرفت...وليه تسأل؟ مالها خص
ريناد: بصفتك من حتى تسألين؟
ورود: جاوبيني صح او لا؟
ريناد: الا أي
ورود: الحمدلله مانكرتي باختصار ياريناد مازن ابعدي عنه اوكي؟؟ عارفه ليش لانه حبيبي
ريناد: شنوووو حبيبك؟؟؟ بس مااظن انه يحبك
ورود: هالشي بيني وبينه وان مابعدتي عنه ترى صورك عندي حركه ثانيه وتلاقيها منتشره
حطت يدها على فمها وهي مصدوووومه..بتنشر صوري؟؟؟؟ لييييش انا ايش سويت لها..ومن وين ماخذتهم..من هبه...رحت فيها
ريناد: من وين جبتيهم؟
ورود: بسهوله من عند هبه بدون ماتدري اخذتهم......انا قلت لك وذنبك على جنبك
تركت ورود وراحت لعند شوق وهي تبكي بهستيريه..
ريناد: شوووق بتفضحني وتنشر صوري
شوق: ايييش؟؟ أي صور؟؟؟
ريناد: مادري ...مادري تقولي ابتعدي عن مازن والا نشرت صورك شوووووق هي تدري اني جلست معاه باالامارات لما كنا بالمطعم
شوق: انتي الغلطانه من تصرفاتك وجنونك ليه تجلسين وياه؟؟؟؟وهي كيف عرفت
طالعت شوق وهي مستغربه اكثر..بدل ماتوقف معاي تزيدني....
ابتعدت عنها بخطوات واسعه وجات تصعد الدرج وهي تركض..لكــــن.....تعثرت وطاحـــــت....على راسها عند حد النافذه اللي وراها.....وبقوه جسمها طاحت عاالارض....
هالشي خلى بنات كثير يجتمعون عليها....
هبه لمحت اللي صار وجن جنونها صحيح ماتحب ريناد بس مو لهاالدرجه قلبها قاسي....كانت بتقوم تشوفها لكن ورود منعتها.....
ورود: ههههههههههه خليها تتدلع
هبه: شنو تتدلع ماتشوفينها طاحت ياربي الدم كثير اللي ينزل من راسها 
ورود: تستاهل هذا اللي كنت ابيه والحمدلله صار
هبه: ليش مسويه شئ من وراي؟
ورود: أي رحت هددتها بصورها
هبه : أي صور انتي بعد
ورود: مو مهم وحذرتها من انها تتقرب من مازن مره ثانيه
هبه: حقيره ياورود توني عرفت حرام عليك
ورود: هذا وانتي ماتحبينها بعد
هبه: بس مااكرهها عيب اللي سويتيه....من وين جبتي صورها؟؟
ورود: من عندك
هبه ويدها على راسها: ياربيييي استر هاتي كل الصور اللي عندك 
ورود وهي تقوم: مافيه ياحلوه
وراحت لعند الدرج مرت على ريناد اللي طايحه وفاقده الوعي وابتسمت بسخريه وكملت طريقها......

...........................

وصلوا المستشفى....بعد مادقت على بشار وجاء المدرسه على طول...طالعته بنظره حزن...وهو واقف جنب سرير ريناد وبعد لانهم دخلوها الغرفه..يفحصونها..
جلس بيأس عاالكرسي...راحت جلست جنبه وهي مو عارفه كيف تتصرف اول مره تشوفه بهاالحاله ...لف عليها والدمعه بعينه...
شوق: ادعي لها يابشار
بشار: شوف خايف نفقدها ماتشوفين الدم اللي نزفته....
شوق: بشار علشاني خليك قوي
للاسف هالكلمات ماكانت تقويه بالعكس هزته اكثر ونزلت الدمعه من عينه..ماتحملت اكثر وراحت عند الغرفه وتسندت عالجدار ..وبكت...

دخل ماهر ومعاه ابوه بعد مادق عليهم بشار وقال لهم...صاروا في الممر وقف ابو ماهر لما شاف الاثنين يبكون حط يده على قلبه بعد مااحس بألم فيه.....وغمض عينه...
ماهر: يبه شفيك
جات الكلمه متأخره وطاح ابوه عاالارض طلعت من ماهر صرخه هزت المستشفى كله بشار لما شاف المشهد هذا...حس باالفعل ان الموت يقرب منهم....اخته او ابوه واحد من الاثنين بيروح فيها..

مستحيل لاااااا

...................

دخلت الفصل بعصبيه وكانت ورود جالسه تتصفح كتبها..جات عندها هبه وضربت الطاوله بعصبيه...
هبه ببرود: خير هبه؟
هبه: أي خير بعد اللي سويتيه
ورود: ماسويت شئ
هبه: لاتضحكيني غافلتيني واخذت صور من البوماتي لريناد لا وتهددينها بعد الحين لو صار فيها شئ وعرفوا اهلها باالموضوع راح يحطون اللوم علي انا...(سكتت شوي وبعدها ناظرت ورود باحتقار) لاني سمحت لحشره مثلك تدخل بيتنا....
ورود: احترمي نفسك
هبه: للاسف مااقدر احترم انسانه فاقده هالشي
ورود: ليه تدافعين عنها مو انتي تكرهينها...
هبه: مااكرهها لانها ماقد مره ضرتني بشئ واللي سويتيه بصراحه ماتسويه الا وحده عذرا للكلمه ولكن....حقيره
ورود: ممكن تحتفظين بكلامك لنفسك
هبه: تدرين لو اللي صار يوصل لمازن ايش بيسوي فيك 
ورود بعد ماحست شوي : لاهبه اجوك لاتقولين له
هبه: دامك خايفه ليه سويتي هالشئ الحين البنت الله الوحيد العالم بحالتها
ورود: لاتخافين مافيها شئ
هبه بعصبيه: ماتحسين انتي طاحت ونزفت وتقولين مافيها شئ
ورود: ماحد ضربها على يدها والله
هبه: تدرين...من اليوم ورايح مالي كلام معاك
ورود: هبه لاتكبرين الموضوع
طلعت هبه من الفصل وهي معصبه بجد...اما ورود ابتسمت بخبث ورجعت جلست عالكرسي...فرحانه بانجازها....

................

كان واقف بحيره يطالع اخوه اللي اول مره يشوفه ضعيف كذا..اكيد دام ريناد وابوي اقرب له من أي حد اااه
طلعت من قلبه..مسكين يابوي من كثر الصدمه طحت وانت بدون شئ قلبك ضعيف....
نزلت دمعه حاره على خده مسحها بسرعه ولف على حور يطالعها بألم...
ماهر: حور خايف على ريناد وابوي...
حور: بأذن الله مافيهم شئ..بس ياماهر خليك قوي وتماسك علشان بشار مسكين شوف حالته ماتسر لاعدو ولاصديق من اول مادخلوت عمي العنايه المركزه وهو مانطق واقف يبكي ...
قام ماهر لبشار وحضنه وبكى بشار اكثر
ماهر: بشار خليك رجاااال لاتنزل دموعك
بشار: ابوي واختي ياماهر..اااه ايش هالمصايب
ماهر: استغفر ربك يابشار وادعي لهم
جاء بهاالوقت ابومحمد ومعاه ام محمد....
قرب من ماهر بخوع ومسك ذراعه..
ابومحمد: سامحني ياماهر توني بس دريت وجيت ركض
ماهر: مسموح عمي حصل خير
ابومحمد: ايش صار على اختك وابوك
ماهر: ايش اقولك ياعمي خليها على الله ريناد الطيحه طلعت .. قويه عليها وللحين مافاقت وابوي...
سكت وهو يستجمع قوته....
ماهر: مادري تحت رحمة الله دخلوه العنايه المركزه...
جلس ابومحمد عالكرسي لان رجله مو شايلته.....وقام يدعي لاخوه وبنت اخوه باالشفاء العاجل...
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*رجعت البيت ووجها مو على بعضه واضح انها متضايقه....جلست جنب امها..
ام مازن: خير ياهبه شفيك؟
هبه: ماوصلك خبر اللي صار
ام مازن: الا خالتك ام محمد قالت لي على ريناد بس...
هبه: بس شنو؟؟
ام مازن: ابوماهر من خوفه على بنته طاح ودخلوه العنايه....
سكتت وهي تحاول تمسك نفسها قبل ماتقوم وتكسر شئ تطلع فيه حرتها من ورود.....صحيح ابوماهر مايقرب لي بس اعزه واعتبره من ابوي لانه يحبني ويحب مازن من يوم كنا صغار....
اااه انتي السبب ياورود في كل اللي صار....الله لايسامحك
هبه: بتروحين المستشفى؟
ام مازن: مااظن للحين ريناد مافاقت
هبه: لاتقولين جد؟؟؟
ام مازن: الله يشفيها
اخذت شنطتها وصعدت غرفتها...رمت ثقلها عالسرير....ياترى محمد عرف بالموضوع...ادق عليه واتأكد رغم اني اتوقع انه مايدري لسه بالجامعه....لازم اقوله..
على اخر رنه رفعه...
هبه: الو محمد
محمد: هلا هبه اسف بس الجوال كان بالسياره ولحقت عليه في اخر رنه
هبه: مو مهم...انت عرفت؟
محمد: خير شصاير؟
هبه: عمي ابوماهر وريناد.....
محمد: شفيهم..؟
هبه: باالمستشفى يامحمد....
محمد: شنوووووو انتي ايش تقولين؟
هبه: اللي سمعته
محمد: باي
سكر قبل مايسمع ردها....رمت الجوال على الطاوله معاه حق يتضايق هذا عمه....اقوم اسبح احسن لي

..............

التفت الى زوجته لقاها حاطه يدها على بطنها ومكشره....راح وجلس جنبها
ماهر: حور اذا تعبانه روحي البيت
حور وهي تحاول ترسم ابتسامه على ملامحها: لاحبيبي مافيني شئ
ماهر: تحسين بألم؟
حور: شوي
ماهر: خلاص قومي ارجعك البيت
حور: كيف اروح ياماهر خلاص تطمن مافيني شئ ماقال الدكتور شئ على عمي؟
ماهر وهو يتنهد: رحت له و....على حالته
حور: يارب انك تشفيه

سمعوا خطوات حد يقرب منهم..لفوا له كان جاي يركض...وقف مقابل ابوه وهو يلهث وبعينه الف سؤال وسؤال...
محمد: طمنوني
ابومحمد: استريح ياولدي
محمد: يبه تكفى قولي
ابومحمد: مافيهم الا كل خير ان شاء الله ...بنت عمك طاحت باالمدرسه وتعورت وعمك تعرف قلبه ضعيف طاح ..
محمد: صار له شئ؟ وينه؟
ابومحمد: باالعنايه المركزه
قال هالكلمه بصوت منخفض..محمد من الصدمه جلس جنب ابوه وهو يطالعه وكأنه مو مصدق....
لما استوعب كلام ابوه نزل راسه وحطه بين يدينه....
جات لعنده شوق وهي تمسح دموعها وحطت يدها على كتفه...رفع راسه وشاف ابتسامه تحت الدموع....
ام محمد: هدوا نفسكم ياجماعه مابيصير الا كل خير ان شاء الله

.......................

حط الشوكه على جنب ويده على بطنه..ضحكت خلود على شكله ...كانوا مخلصين غداء
ناصر: تضحك بعد الدبه
خلود: هههههه شبعت؟
ناصر: الحمدلله ....اكلهم حلو اكل هالمطعم...
خلود وهو تطالع اركان المطعم: أي حتى الديكوريشن رائع
ناصر: صحيح..الا حبيبتي كلمتي اهلك؟
خلود: دقيت ماحد رفعه..وجوال امي مسكر وحتى جوال ابوي بصراحه خايفه
ناصر: يمكن رايحين مكان مافيه ابراج
خلود: بش ظهر وين بيروحون...
ناصر: لاتحاتين غلاتي لما نرجع دقي عليهم مره ثانيه وان شاء الله خير
خلود: ان شاء الله

.....................

دخل مازن البيت وهو يدندن....يامسهر عيني حبك على عيني...يامحير قلبي وروحي..
هي قاعده على الكرسي الطويل مقابل التلفزيون وبيدها ايس كريم....
مازن: مرحبا
هبه: مراحب
حطت الايس كريم بتوتر عاالطاوله واعتدلت في جلستها....جلس جنبها وهو يطالع التلفزيون...
مازن: ايييه..شفتيه هذا فيديو كليب راشد نسيناكم حلو
هبه: أي كلاسيكي....اممم ليش تأخرت؟
مازن وهو يطلع الزفاره من مخباه: رحت القهوه
هبه: رجعت تدخن مازن؟
مازن: يالخبله قصري حسك لاتسمعك امي
هبه: عاد شدعوه مابتشم الريحه
مازن: بنعطر المكان
سحبت الزقاره من فمه وطفتها في الطفايه....
مازن: ليش عاد هبه..اوووف
هبه: اسمعني الحين في موضوع مهم
قام من مكانه وعدل بلوزته...
مازن: بعد مااصحى من النوم
هبه: الحين....اقولك مهم
مازن: هبه نعسان وتعبان رايح الجامعه مواصل خلاص لما اصحى يصير خير...
هبه: براحتك

....................

دخل الدكتور غرفه ريناد ودخلت وراه ممرضه..قام ماهر من مكانه وحط يده عالباب بس تراجع...مااقدر ادخل واشوفها بهاالحاله..لما طلع الدكتور مشى معاه ماهر...
ماهر: صحت ولا؟
الدكتور: للاسف لا
ماهر: طيب ليش ؟ متى بتصحى؟
الدكتور: العلم عند الله بس اكيد الضربه جات قويه على راسها علشان كذا تعبت وماصحت للحين...
ماهر: هالشئ خطر عليها دكتور؟
الدكتور: لاتستبق الاحداث اذا صحت بنعرف كل شئ..عن اذنك

بعد ماتركه الدكتور راح للكفتيريا وجلس يشرب قهوه لعل وعسى تهدأ اعصابه ويخف هالتوتر..ولكن عبث

.....................

اول ماصحى من النوم فتح جواله يشوف الساعه...7 المغرب اووه نمت كثير قام من السرير ورفع يديه بتعب....جات الجوهره على باله اييه وحشتني خلني ادق عليها واشوف اخبارها...بس لامو الحين يمكن ازعجها خليها لليل...
طلع من غرفته وشاب باب غرفه امه مفتوح ..دخل راسه شافها تصلي...طلع وراح لغرفه هبه كانت ناشره كتبها عالسرير والدفاتر بحضنها..ابتسمت له يوم شافته راح وجلس مقابلها..
مازن: حشى حشى شصاير ليش كل هالحوسه؟
هبه: شسوي بعد...توك صاحي؟
مازن: أي والله....الا ايش الموضوع اللي كنتي بتقولينه لي؟
هبه بتوتر: ها أي موضوع؟
مازن: نسيتي يافاقده الذاكره
هبه: أي تذكرت
مازن: يلا سمعيني اجل
هبه: امممم مازن شوف ياخوي بادخل في الموضوع على طول
مازن: خوفتيني هبه شصاير؟
هبه: بصراحه اليوم صار شئ باالمدرسه خلى ريناد تطيح والحين هي باالمستشفى
دق قلبه.....دقه اسرع من اللي قبلها...وكشر...
مازن: شفيها؟
هبه: طاحت على راسها ونزفت يامازن ايش اقولك....وللحين ماصحت
رجف جسمه وهو يتخيل شكلها..
مازن: والسبب؟
هبه: هذا الموضوع اللي كنت باقوله.......*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قامت هبه سكرت الباب وجلست جنبه..
هبه: اول شئ خليك هادئ ماابي عصبيه
مازن بعصبيه: قولي خلصيني حرقتي اعصابي حشى
هبه: شوف مازن...وحده اليوم راحت لريناد وهددتها بنشر صور لها...اذا ماتركت وبعدت عنك..تعرف انك معذب قلوب العذارى....
مازن وهو مكشر ومو مستوعب: شنو؟؟؟؟؟هذا وقت مزحك وثقاله دمك
هبه: هذا اللي صار ياعزيزي..هي شافتكم لما كنتوا جالسين مع بعض باالامارات
نزل راسه ومسكه بيدينه وبعصبيه دخل اصابيعه فيه..
لف على هبه والشر يتطاير من عينه..هي خافت وتراجعت ورا..
مازن: تعرفي هالبنت؟
هبه: ها لا ...مااعرفها
مازن: شفيك متوتره طيب ..تعرفيها؟
قامت وراحت لعند المرايه..
هبه: لا.قلت لك مااعرفها
مازن: في أي مستشفى ريناد؟
هبه: بتروح؟
مازن: لاشرايك يعني..وهذا سؤال
هبه: على فكره ابوماهر عمي..لما عرف طاح عليهم ودخلوه العنايه انت عارف قلبه ضعيف مايستحمل
فتح عيونه على اخرهم....بعدها قام لعندها ومسك كتفها....
مازن: تمزحين انتي؟
هبه: لو مو مصدق اسأل امي..
مازن: ايش هالمصايب اليوم....لكن اسمعيني هبه البنت لازم تعرفينها اذا مو اليوم بكره فاهمه
هبه: ايش بتستفيد يعني؟
مازن وهو يحاول يتحكم بأعصابه: ماتفهمين انتي...اعرفيها وجيبي اسمها وخلاص اخليها تعرف مره ثانيه تسوي هالحركات..وهي بعدين ايش مصلحتها؟
هبه: معجبه فيك يااخ
مازن: تنقلع مع وجهها لاتحلم...اعبرها
طلع وسكر الباب وراه بكل بقوته...هي نقزت من مكانها ..اووف ليه ماقلت له انها صديقتي المصون ورود على الاقل تاخذ حقها ..بس لا مهما كان هذي كانت صاحبتي في يوم من الايام ومازن اعرفه اذا عصب مايحرم ....

............

رن جواله وطلع من غرفه ريناد على طول حتى ماتتأثر الاجهزه.... مازن؟؟ اكيد عرف باالموضوع
بشار بصوت مخنوق: الوو
مازن: هلا بشار ..اخباركم؟؟ ماتشوفون شر
بشار: الشر مايجيك انت شلونك؟
مازن: ماعليك مني ...قول انتوا بأي مستشفى
بشار: في مستشفى ....... جناح.....
مازن: ثواني وانا عندكم باي...
حط الجوال بجيبه ودخل لاخته مره ثانيه يطالعها...مسك يدها ...ريناد يلا اصحي ..علشاني.. واذا مو علشاني علشان الوالد...مسكين من خوفه عليك وحبه لك طاح والله الوحيد العالم بحالته....ليه كذا ياريناد ايش صار لك...

ترك يدها وجلس عاالكرسي يتأملها قرابه النص ساعه..بعدها حس بيد على كتفه...عرفه على طول مازن..ابتسم ولف له...
مازن بصوت اقرب للهمس: ها..ماصحت؟
بشار: للاسف لا
مازن: وعمي اخباره؟
بشار: خليها على الله
مازن: في أي دور هو؟
بشار: في الطابق الخامس ماهر وحور وعمي ابو محمد عنده فوق...
مازن: أي انا شفت شوق ومحمد بره 
بشار: راحت ام محمد؟
مازن: ماشفتها والله
بشار: تصدق ماتركت ريناد لحظه وحده الله يعطيها العافيه....
رن جواله وعرف من النغمه انها شوق....
بشار: عن اذنك لحظه
مازن: اوكي
ترك مازن لوحده باالغرفه وطلع لشوق.....
حول نظره لريناد..رجفه لفت جسمه كله..منظرها كذا يعور القلب...قوى نفسه وقرب منها....
اسف ياريناد..يمكن انا سبب المشكله..عارف حجم التعب النفسي والجسدي اللي تحسين فيه لكن...
صدقيني هالبنت البايخه مابسكت لها..لان الشئ اللي صار لك ولعمي مو هين...

حركت راسها وتنهدت بصعوبه..حس بفرح ممزوج بتوتر وارتباك...بس سكنت حركاتها ورجعت جامده مثل اول....
.اااه الحمدلله اهم شئ تحركت ..ابتسم ابتسامه عريضه بوده يقرب منها ويهزها ويقول لها..قومي كفايه دلع قوومي خوفينا عليك ..بس لا....دخلت الجوهره عرض بأفكاره 
يالله تناقض افكار انا عايش فيه ريناد والجوهره؟؟
لا مو الثنتين بس وحده بقلبي...الجوهره في قلبي وبس وريناد طيب؟ اختي؟ أي مثل اختي هبه..
بس الشعور اللي احسه اكبر من الاخوه...
معقوله القلب يحب ثنتين؟؟ مايصيييير يامازن هذا الجنون بعينه وحده ياريناد او الجوهره....
طلع من الغرفه لعل وعسى تهدأ حده افكاره ومشاعره لان وجوده جنبها يربكه يخليه يفكر بأشياء مايبي يفكر فيها...سند راسه عاالجدار...ااه الجوهره..وينك تنقذيني من اللي انا فيه اكيد لو سمعت صوتك بنسى مو بس ريناد الا العالم كله...
حس بضربه خفيفه على بطنه
محمد: هههههههههههه شفيك حظي صار لي ساعه اكلمك
رفع راسع لمصدر الصوت وابتسم بارتباك....
مازن: من متى انت هنا ماانتبهت لك
محمد وهو يغمز: هااا مازن من شاغل بالك؟ من ورانا
مازن وهو يتلفت حوله: لاياشيخ تطمن.....وين الباقي؟
محمد: الكل راح ماعدا بشار وشوق
مازن: غريبه ماهر راح وترك ابوه واخته
محمد: راح يضبط شويه امور للشركه وشال حور وابوي معاه....
مازن: كيف حاله الحين عمي ابوماهر؟
محمد: عادي مافي جديد..
مازن: محمد على فكره ريناد تحركت...
مسك محمد كتف مازن بسرعه وقال والفرحه تهل من عينه...
محمد: جد مازن؟؟؟ قالت شئ؟؟
مازن: ابدا..تحركت وتنفست بصعوبه ورجعت لحالتها...
محمد: انا رايح اقول للدكتور...
بفرح ابتسم محمد وراح غرفه الدكتور..حط مازن يده على فمه ..ليه فرح بهاالطريقه؟؟ياترى ريناد ايش باالنسبه له؟؟اااخ مني ايش هاالافكار انا ناسي ان محمد يحب ذيك سماح وريناد مثل اخته...
طلع من المستشفى وطلع جواله حتى يدق على الجوهره...بس مامن مجيب انتظر لاخر رنه بس للاسف...
شفيها بعد هالدبه ماترد..وقت اللي محتاجها تطنش؟؟ يمكن حاطه عالسايلنت ..اووووف اليوم نحس نحس انا شايف غراب اليوم...يلا الله يعيننا.....اروح البحر ..ملاذي الوحيد..
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كانوا يطالعون ابوماهر من الحاجز الزجاجي..لفت له شافته يغمض عينه بألم...
كيف اواسيه...ايش اقووله..اقرب منه بأي طريقه...صحيح انا متعوده على بشار...بس لازال الحيا موجود بيننا..
مااقدر اندفع بكلامي واقوله كلام حب واواسيه ...اووف والحل...خليني اجرب اقول هي مرره وحده..
هو حرام تعبان ومتضايق فيها شئ لو ساعدته..وبعدين خطيبي صحيح للحين ماملكنا بس الكل يعرف هالشئ وكلها شهور واصير زوجته رسمي...
شوق بارتباك: بشار...ياقلبي خلاص لاتخاف
مااستوعب اول شئ كلمه...ياقلبي..اول مره تقولها..ابتسم ولف لها..
بشار: الله...عيديها
استحت وراحت جلست بعيد...ماتركها راح جلس جنبها...
بشار: علشاني عيديها....
شوق: اووه بشار خلاااااص
ارتسمت ابتسامه بارده على شفايفه....
بشار: شوق
شوق: هلا
بشار: ايش صار باالمدرسه؟
..ايش اقولك يابشار ان وحده سخيفه كانت السبب ..
الله لايبارك فيها 
شوق: ماصار شئ
بشار: طاحت كذا بدون سبب؟
شوق وهي تتحاشئ النظر لعينه: أي صح...بدون سبب
بشار: جايز...

..............

دخل البيت ..ولقى امه ماسكه التلفون وباين عليها الخوف...لما شافته تركت التلفون وراحت لعنده....
ام مازن: مازن حبيبي ليه قافل جوالك؟
مازن وهو يطلع جواله: كنت باالمستشفى
ام مازن: طيب اخبارهم؟
مازن: ريناد تحركت ان شاء الله تفوق وتصير احسن
ام مازن: وابوها؟
مازن: على نفس حالته
ام مازن: لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله يلا الله يشفيه
مازن: وين هبه؟
ام مازن: بغرفتها اكيد نايمه
مازن: اوكي
صعد الدرج بسرعه لين وصل غرفتها ودق عالباب
هبه: مين؟
مازن: انا 
هبه: نااايمه
دخل وشغل الاضواء
مازن: اول مره بعد اشوف وحده نايمه وتتكلم
هبه: خير ايش تبي.
مازن: ايش سويتي باالموضوع
هبه باستهبال: أي موضوع
مازن وهو يجلس على طرف السرير: بتذكرين ولا اذكرك بطريقتي
قال هالجمله بعصبيه نزلت راسها..
هبه: اييه تذكرت...ماسويت شئ
مازن: لييييش؟؟ شوفي هبه مدرستكم صغيره واكيد تعرفي معظم البنات بمجرد انك تعرفي من اللي راحت الامارات وتعرف ان ريناد لااختي ولا تقرب لي بتوصلين لها
هبه: صح..كيف وصلت لكل هذا
مازن: مايبي لها ذكاء اصلا هي ماقالت هاالكلام ولاهددت ريناد الا وهي متأكده انها ماتقرب لي..
لان لو تقرب لي طبيعي بنجلس مع بعض مافيها شئ...
وبعدين الصور ياهبه..مافكرتي فيها؟ من وين بتاخذ الصور يعني؟
اما انها صاحبه شوق...او ريناد انخدعت فيها وصاحبتها...اووووو وحده من صاحباتك بعد
سكتت وهي تفكر...ياويلي منه مو هين ماباقي الا يقول انها ورود...والحل ياربي؟؟
مازن: حطي عينك بعيني اشوف..
رفع راسها بيده...بس تحاشت تحط عينها بعينه...
مازن: تعرفيها صح؟
هبه: لا...لا مااعرفها
مازن: احلفك بغلاة الوالد الله يرحمه تقولين الصدق ياهبه...حاس انك تعرفيها
هبه وهي تقوم من السرير: اووف قلت لك مااعرفها
مازن: اوكي براحتك..بس ذنب اللي صار لريناد وابوها في رقبتك ياهبه طول العمر...لو كنتي تعرفيها ولاقلتي لي...
كان بيطلع من الغرفه بس نادتـــه...
مازن: ها؟
هبه: مازن....اعرفها
ابتسم وراح وقف مقابلها..
مازن: يلا قوولي
هبه: اول شئ ابيك توعدني انك ماتسوي لها شئ...
مازن: من هي؟
هبه بخوف: ورود
سكت وهو يتذكر صاحبه هاالاسم....ايييي بس تذكرتها هذي الماصخه اللي تجي لهبه..
مازن: متأكده؟
هبه: اكيد
مازن: مو ذي صديقتك؟؟
هبه: الا صديقتي
مازن: تصاحبين هاالاشكال مع وجهك
خافت منه ومن صراخه...وجلست عاالسرير وراسها في الارض
مازن بعصبيه اقوى: ليه ماتردين؟؟ القطوه اكلت لسانك؟ بسيييطه ياهبه لكن اسمعيني زين والله ثم والله ان شفتك مره ثانيه معاها او سمعتك بس تكلميها مابيصير خير فاهمه وهي دواها عندي هين اوريها...
طلع وصفع الباب وراه ....ياربييي استر ياستار..الحين ايش بيسوي لها...
وبتبتدي المشاكل عن جد...اوووف لكن يلا تستاهل جزاها واقل من جزاها....
اجل تهدد ريناد بصورها...مايصير والله
**
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الم فضيع يلفها....حطت يدها وراء راسها وتحسست مكان الجرح..ياالله ...يألمني
فتحت عينها ببطء..حست بألم خفيف لهذا غمضت وفتحت مره ثانيه..وين هالمكان؟؟ غرفتي؟؟ طالعت النوافذ والكراسي...و مغذي؟ مستشفى يعني...لكن ايش اللي صار..حاولت تعصر مخها وتتذكر اللي صار بعصووبه..بس عبث ..ايش اللي صار ياربي حتى اكون هنا..
دخل بهدوء على طول طالعته..ابتسم لها بشار ابتسامه عريضه وراح لعندها وحضنها...
بشار: الحمدلله....واخيرا قمتي
طالعته بفضول واستغراب وبعدت يده اللي حطها على راسها....منو هذا؟؟
بشار: ريناد يالدبه كلميني...يالخبله شلونك الحين؟
حطت يدها على راسها..وجهه مألوف ..احس اني شايفته من قبل لكن مااذكر وين...
قال ريناد..!! اها اسمي ريناد....
ريناد: من انت؟
طالعها بعين مفتوحه عاالاخر ويده على فمه...لامستحيل ماتتذكرني..اختي فقدت الذاكره
بشار: ريناد انا اخوك بشار...شفيك
لفت عاالناحيه الثانيه...وتشويش يهاجم خيالها وذاكرتها...اخوي بشار؟؟؟
لفت تطالعه حتى تثبت شكله في بالها...
دخل الغرفه الدكتور وهو مبتسم....
الدكتور: ايوه ياريناد ياجدعه....اخبارك دلوقتي؟
ريناد وهو يتطالعهم اثنينهم: بخير
كان يطالعها بعين حزينه حست لهاالنظرات وانحرحت...زعلان الظاهر لاني ماتذكرته
الدكتور: بتحسي بألم دلوقتي؟
ريناد: في راسي
بشار: دكتور
لف الدكتور يطالعه.....
بشار: ماتذكرتي...
عبس الدكتور وراح لعند سريرها بسرعه....
الدكتور: ازاي؟؟؟ ريناد مين دا؟
ريناد بخوف: بشار
الدكتور: بيقرب لك ايه؟
ريناد: يقول انه اخوي
ماقدر يبقى اكثر طلع بره الغرفه وسحب هواء لصدره....ماهر وابومحمد كانوا طالعين من المصعد كانوا عند ابوماهر اللي حالته مستقره ولله الحمد...
تقدموا والبسمه مرسومه على وجههم....لكن تلاشت لما لاحظوا العبوس والدمعه بعين بشار....
ماهر: شفيك بشار؟
بشار باندفاع: ماتذكرني....ماهر اختنا فقدت الذاكره
ماهر وهو يطالع عمه ويرجع يطالع بشار: شنو؟؟؟ اكيد تمزح انت شتقوول اختي بخير مافيها شئ
ماصدق كلام اخوه ودخل بسرعه اول شئ سواه ثبت عينه بعين ريناد وابتسم حتى يتأكد من كلام بشار......
لكنها عدلت شيلتها..منو بعد هذا؟؟
الدكتور: ممكن ياابني تخرج شويه؟
بعد ماطلع وسكر الباب وراه....
ريناد: مين هذا؟
الدكتور: مش فاكره؟
ريناد: لا
الدكتور: دا اخوك ياريناد
ريناد: اخوي؟ ليش كم اخو عندي؟
الدكتور: انا مش هاقولك
طلع وشوي دخل ماهر وبحزن قرب منها وضمها هي حست بتوتر....حس بهاالشئ لانها بعدت عنه...
جلس جنبها عالسرير وحط يده على كتفها....
ماهر: اخبارك الحين؟
ريناد: عادي
ماهر: ماتذكرتيني؟
نزلت راسها وضغطت بيدها على فراش السرير الابيض...ليش مااذكر شئ؟؟ايش صار لي خلاني انسى حتى اسمي...لو مانطقه اخوي اللي اسمه بشار..ماعرفته
ماهر: ريناد...انا ماهر اخوك الكبير
ريناد: ليه انا هنا؟
ماهر: طحتي في المدرسه على راسك...وجبناك امس المستشفى
ريناد: امس في المدرسه؟؟ بأي صف انا؟
ماهر بضيق: ثاني ثنوي ...معاك بنت عمك شوق بنفس المدرسه....كنتي تسمينها توأم روحك
ريناد: وينها طيب؟
ماهر: الحين بتجيك مع محمد
ريناد: مين محمد؟ اخوي بعد؟
ماهر: انا وبشار اخوتك بس محمد اخو شوق ولد عمنا..
غمضت عينها وهي تحاول تحفظ هالمعلومات اللي حصلت عليها في فتره قياسيه ....

ماهر وهو يحط يده على راسها: ريناد حبيبتي معقوله ماتذكرين شئ؟ حاولي طيب من خلال هالمعلومات اللي عطيتك اياها تذكرين...اذا مو علشاني علشان الوالد
الوالد؟؟ ابوي؟؟ صح وينه ؟؟وين امي ؟؟وينهم؟ ليه بس اخواني حولي
ريناد: ليه ماجاوا معاك طيب مايدرون
صد عنها وحاول يقول جمله مرتبه بدون مايشوش افكارها ويعذبها....
ماهر: ريناد شوفي امي توفت...ابوي لما عرف باللي صار لي طاح عليها ...
فتحت عينها متفاجأه من هالصدمات اللي تجي ورا بعض..وحست بألم داخلها..امي متوفيه وابوي مريض؟
يعني مابيبقى لي حد؟ دمعت عينها على طول بدون شعور..بس لما حست بعين ماهر اللي تلاحق كل تصرف يصدر منها مسحت دمعتها...
ماهر: ريناد...لازم ترجعين مثل قبل..حاولي ماراح تخسرين شئ
قبل ماترد عليه دخلت شوق والدموع على خدها بعد ماعرفت هي ومحمد بالخبر من بشار...
قربت وحضنت ريناد اللي ماابدت أي رده فعل...
ماهر: وهذي شوق مع محمد وصلوا
طالعتهم ريناد بتفحص ودقه...وابتسمت لهم ياربي هالوجوه اعرفها..مو غريبه ابدا
ماهر: طيب انا بطلع شوي وبرجع لك...
ريناد: طيب
جلست شوق مقابل ريناد ومسكت يدها...
شوق: تمام الحين؟
ريناد: تمام
حولت نظرها الى محمد اللي كان خايف يقرب منها وماتتقبله
شوق: محمد تعال
قرب وجلس عالكرسي وابتسم بارتباك.....
محمد: اخبارك ريناد الحين؟ عسى مو تعبانه؟
ريناد: بخير...بس ليه مااذكركم؟
محمد: ان شاء الله فتره وبعدها بتذكرين كل شئ
ريناد: وان ماذكرت؟
شوق: لاريناد لاتقولين هالكلام
ريناد: اوكي ايش صار بالمدرسه؟
سكتت شوق وطالعت محمد برعب...لا مستحيل اقولها عللي صار ..خليها تخف وتطلع من المستشفى بعدين هي بنفسها بتتذكر كل شئ......
شوق: ماصار شئ
ريناد: كيف طحت؟
شوق: ااه..اممم كنت تسرعين عالدرج وطحتي بعدها على راسك..
ريناد: طيب ابوي صحيح انه مريض؟
شوق: اييه...وهنا معاك بالمستشفى الدور الخامس...
قام محمد من مكانه بعد ماحس بتجاهل من قبل الثنتين...
محمد: انا استأذن الحين
شوق: على وين؟
محمد وهو يطالع ساعته: باروح الجامعه صارت الساعه 8 وبعدها بروح البيت اريح شوي للعصر الله يهديك ياشوق مقومتني من صباح الله......
شوق وهي تطالع ريناد: اكيد باشوف بنت عمي....طيب متى بترجع
محمد: بتأخر شوق قلت لك باريح للعصر خلي حد يرجعك البيت
شوق: طيب فمان الله
طالع ريناد وابتسم....
محمد: دبه رينادووه....لازم تذكرينا لااذبحك
ريناد: ههههههههههه
لما طلع حست براحه..ارتحت مع هاالاثنين اكيد كانوا قريبين مني وكنت احبهم ....حست بشوق تأشر قدام عينها....
ريناد: ها
شوق: وين رحتي؟
ريناد: انا هنا....
نزلت شوق راسها...حستها ريناد بتقول شئ ....
شوق: احمد اكيد الحين ولهان عليك..
ريناد: ومنو هذا؟
شوق: حبيبك...
رفعت ريناد حواجبها بتعجب.....
ريناد: بعد احب؟ منو احمد؟
قامت شوق تعلم ريناد على كل شئ من اول ماعرفت احمد لليوم.....
ريناد: اوكي واحبه؟ وهو يحبني؟
شوق: أي يحبك ياريناد
سكتت وهي تحس بشئ في قلبها...احب احمد؟؟ يعني حبيبي مثل ماقالت شوق...يالله ساعدني
شوق: باجيب لك جوالك العصر...
ريناد بتوتر: ليه مارحتي المدرسه؟
شوق: اروح وتوأم روحي مو معاي مايصير
حضنت ريناد وبكت....
**
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كان جالس جنب امه يطالع كتب الجامعه بقرف..واااع اكرهكم والله متى بس اخلص وارتاح...لما حس ان امه سكرت من التلفون لف عليها بلهفه....
مازن: اخبارها؟
ام مازن: ريناد فاقت بس...
مازن: بس شنو؟
ام مازن: فاقده الذاكره
حس بقشعريره في كل جسمه.....كل شئ ارتجف ..لاياربي يعني ريناد مابتعرفني؟ لااااا اكيد بتعرفني ادري انها تعزني...
ام مازن: باروح انا مع خالتك ام محمد العصر لها..وبنسير بعدها على حرمه توها راجعه من العمره...
مازن: باوصلكم
تفاجأت امه من اندفاعه بهاالطريقه...وحتى يتهرب شال كتبه وصعد بنفس الوقت نزلت هبه وراحت عند امها وجلست جنبها.....

هبه: شفيه مازن؟
ام مازن: مادري...المهم ماعلينا جهزي نفسك العصر بنروح المستشفى
كشرت ولفت عاالتلفزيون...اووف مالي خلق ابدا اشوفهم واقابلهم...عاد من زين اللي باشوفهم....شوقوه اللوعه وريناد..اوووف
ام مازن: ترى فاقت...
هبه: والله؟ زين اجل مابروح...لان اكيد بيطلعوها صح؟
ام مازن: أي بكره ياهبه وهي فاقده ذاكرتها
هبه: يعني شنو يمه؟ ماتذكر شئ؟
ام مازن: تستهبلين يعني؟ أي ماتذكر شئ
هبه: لامايصير حرام....
ام مازن: أي والله .....لكن ايش نسوي ادعي لها
هبه: الله يشفيها
ولفت للتفزيون وابتسم بخبث وهي تتذكر خطتها الجهنميه......ماعليه يامحمد اصبر علي ..عاالاقل اسبوع حتى تخف ريناد واشبك فيني واصير خطيبتك وزوجتك ولي انا وبس...

................

قام من عند التلفزيون ودخل لها الغرفه طاحت عينه عالساعه...11 الظهر..
ناصر: خوخه
خلود وهي تحط الكحل: امممممم
راح وقف عند المرايه يطالعها كيف تحط الكحل والمسكره....لما انتبهت له ضحكت....
كالعاده مايقاوم ضحكتها والبراءه اللي تطل من عينها..راح جنبها ومسك يدها.....
خلود بدلع: شرايك فيني؟
ناصر: ااه ايش اقول بس.اخاف اقول قمر واظلمك حبيبتي
حبته داخل كف يده وحطت يده على خدها.....
ناصر: والله باموت منك بتوقفين قلبي
خلود بصوت اقرب للهمس: سلامتك حبيبي من الموت 
قربها ومنه وضمها وهمس في اذنها..احبــك

بعدت عنه بدلع وجلست عالكرسي....
خلود: بنطلع؟
ناصر: لا
عقدت حواجبها بيأس....
خلود: مو انت قلت لي اجهزي بنطلع
ناصر: غيرت رأي
خلود: ليش
ناصر: بنقعد هنا سوا انا وانتي....
راح لعندها ومسك راسها ضمه لصدره....وهي ذايبه كل ماتسمه دقات قلبه....تسمع معاها كلمه احبك
خلود: ناصر
ناصر: روح ناصر
خلود: لهاالدرجه تحبني؟
ناصر: اهواك خلود....صدقيني احبك واحبك بجنون
خلود: احبك اكثر
ناصر: اثبتي لي
خلود: كيف
ناصر: بوسيني
قامت وطالعته باستنكار....
ناصر: يعني ماتحبيني؟
خلود: احبك...بس
ناصر: لابس ولاشئ....يلا انا زوجك مافيها شئ
خلود: استحي طيب
ناصر: ماصارت بوسه
خلود: لاناصر ماابي 

قام بينهم شبه هوووشه.... نخليهم ونروح لريناد في المستشفى..
حست بتعب من جلسه السرير عدلت شيلتها وقامت بتكاسل من السرير ...وقفت مقابل النافذه ويدها اليمين على جرحها في راسها....اخ منك انت السبب في كل شئ صار, فقدت ذاكرتي وانت السبب ...هل ياترى حياتي بترجع مثل ماكانت؟ طيب كيف وانا اصلا مو فاكره كيف كنت!!
مصبيه..دراستي كيف بقدر ارجع لها...واهلي..نظره الحزن ماتفارق عينهم خاصه اخوي الكبير ماهر..نظراته عميقه لي..محمله بتعب وحزن..ياااه مااقدر والله حتى احط عيني بعينهم اكيد لاني خيبت امالهم...
سمعت دق عالباب خلاها تفوق من افكارها.....
ريناد: تفضل
دخل وجنبه امه وخالته..وشوق وراهم..ماعرفت الا شوق والباقي ماعرفتهم ....قربت ام محمد وحضنت ريناد ومسكت راسها بحنان....
ام محمد: حبيبتي بنتي ريناد انا مرة عمك شلونك الحين؟
ريناد ببتسامه: بخير.....
قربت ام مازن وسلمت على ريناد...
ام مازن: شلونك بيتي ريناد ماتشوفين شر.....
شوق: وهذي خالتي ام هالدب مازن.....
ضحك عليها مازن وضربها بخفه على راسها....
جلست ريناد على طرف السرير وهم حواليها.......في وسط السوالف قامت ام محمد وطلعت بره الغرفه ....
انتبهت لشوق وام مازن يسولفون ويضحكون..رفعت نظرها لمازن كان يطالعها....
احتارت كيف تفسر نظراته لها....عتاب؟ ملام؟ 
بعد عينه عن عينها ونزل راسه بحزن...طنشته ولفت الى ام مازن ...شكلها حرمه طيبه مرره....
الابتسامه ماتفارق وجهها......لفت لمازن مره ثانيه ورجعت تطالعها....يشبه امه..
نفس لون البشره الحنطي...ونفس العيون سبحان الله
شوق: بتبقين ساكته كذا ..تتأملين وجوهنا...
ريناد: هههههه لا
ام مازن: خليها ياشوق يمكن تذكرنا...

غمضت عينها بيأس وجه شوق مألوف حتى ..ايش اسمه؟...اي مازن 
ام مازن: ماقالوا لك ياريناد متى بيطلعوك؟
ريناد:......مادري سمعت الدكتور يكلم ماهر يقول بكره..
ام مازن: زين...وبترجعين لدراستك ؟
سكتت ماعرفت بأيش ترد....
شوق: خالتي تتوقعين بتقدر ترجع وهي بهالحاله
ام مازن: أي ليش لا خليك انتي جنبها على طول
شوق: مادري والله
ام مازن: يلا انا الحين استأذن.ام محمد اكيد تنتظرني تحت
مازن:مااوصلك يعني يمه؟
ام مازن: لا هي قالت للسايق يجينا 
شوق: وييين بتروحووون؟ ماقالت لي امي ؟باتفق معاها من بيرجعني بعدين 
طلعت شوق من الغرفه.....وبعدين قربت ام مازن من ريناد
ام مازن: ماتشوفين شر ريناد
ابتسمت وطلعت.....حولت نظرها له...هو حس باالارتباك اللي باين عليها..ماالومها نستني...يالله قد ايش صعب هالشئ علي....
قام وجلس عالكرسي اللي كانت امه جالسه عليه حتى يصير مقابلها فيس تو فيس.....
وقام يتأملها....ملاك ياريناد..هالملامح الطفوليه مااقدر الا اني اطالعها وماامل..
مازن: ريناد
ريناد وهي ترفع له راسها: اممممم
مازن: ايش اللي يدور في بالك
احتارت ايش تقول له.....اقول اني افكر في ملامحه وتفاصيلها..واحس اني اعرفها وفي شئ بعد اعرفه بس شنو؟؟؟؟؟
ريناد: ولاشئ
مازن: كيف تحسين؟
ريناد: تعبانه شوي
مازن: سلامتك ريناد من التعب...صعب علي اتقبل اللي صار لك بس معقوله ماحسيتي ان حد منهم مألوف بالنسبه لك؟
ريناد: بصراحه ايوه
ابتسم بفرح...يمكن اكون منهم......
مازن: من؟
ريناد: بشار...ماهر..شوق
كانت بتقول وانت...بس تراجعت...اقوله ياربي اني اول ماشفته حسيت ان شئ خطير صار لي وتضاربت صورته في مخيلتي...
مازن بحزن: بس؟
ريناد: بس..مااذكر غيرهم
نزل راسه وهو زام شفايفه بحزن....اااه كيف كلماتك تزلزلني ياريناد بكل ثقه تقولين بس....
قام من مكانه وتوجهه نحو الباب....قبل مايطلع طالعها وابتسم وتسكر الباب وراه.....نظرته سببت لها ارتعاش ...رجعت راسها عالمخده تحاول تتنفس ....بس صعب..
ايش شر هالنظره؟ فيها شئ غريب علي ...شئ ماافهمه...
جاء احمد في بالها وتذكرت كلام شوق عنه...في شئ بعد احسه لما اتذكره...ااااه انا لازم اطلع واتصرف لااااازم......
**
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.............

رمت نفسها عالسرير ومسكت جوالها....اكلمه الحين؟؟ امممم الساعه 8 ..بلاقيه اكيد
بس خايفه ..لازم اقوي نفسي واللي فيها فيها..

اتصلت ..ماارتاحت الا لما سمعت صوته
هبه بحزن مفتعل : الو هلا محمد
محمد: هلا هبه شلونك
هبه: ااه ايش اقولك يامحمد
محمد: شفيك هبه؟
هبه: متصله اسأل عنك ماابي اضيق صدرك
محمد: هبه تكلمي خوفتيني
هبه: مصيبه نزلت علي وعليك يامحمد
محمد: شصاير؟؟؟؟
هبه: تذكر محمد يوم عرس خلود
محمد: ايوه شفيه؟
هبه: مو انت رجعت معاي البيت وجلسنا بغرفه الضيوف
محمد: صح
هبه: اليوم الخادمه يامحمد تكلم امي على هذاك اليوم...قالت لها جلسنا لوحدنا وقفلنا علينا الباب
محمد: شلووووووووون؟ ايش مصلحتها؟
هبه: تكرهني يامحمد....امي راح فكرها بعيد 
سكتت ماعرف ايش يرد....بجد مصيبه مو هينه
هبه: وطقتني يامحمد
محمد: انا لازم اكلم خالتي اقول لها..
هبه: لا لا يامحمد راح تعرف اني قلت لك وان احنا تعاونا مع بعض....
محمد: مايصير هبه لازم افهمها ان ماصار شئ بيننا
هبه: انا خايفه تقول بتكلم امك
محمد: شلون تكلم امي لا هبه ...
هبه: والحل يامحمد ان قالت لها انا انفضحت....ومستقبلي
محمد: هبه واللي يعافيك اللي يسمعك يقول صار شئ....انا باكلم خالتي وافهمها
هبه: مابتصدقك وبتقول لمازن وبيذبحوني يامحمد ساعدني
محمد بحيره: ايش اسوي؟
هبه: مادري يامحمد....ايش الحل اللي تشوفه مناسب حتى ماحد يتكلم علينا...استر علي يامحمد
سكت وهو يفهم فكرتها ....قصدها اتقدم لها واتزوجها؟ لااااااا ماابي ...
بس الحل المناسب لان لو درت امي بتقول لابوي وبيطردني بره البيت 
بس هبه انا ماابيها ساعدني ياربي على هالمشكله....
محمد: هبه انا باكلمك بعدين باي
سكر ورمى الجوال عالارض...مسك راسه بقوه....اوووف كيف اتصرف انا مااضمن ان خالتي ماتقول لامي...
ساعتها باروح وبتروح هبه فيها....

................

حطت يدها على بطنها بعد ماحست باالالم....متى بتطلع وامسكك بيديني....واضمك لي متى...
حست بيده على يدها ابتسم ...
حور: هاحبيبي ايش قالك الدكتور؟ عمي صار زين؟
ماهر: تحسن الحمدلله
حور: الحمدلله
ماهر: يلا ننزل لريناد ....

..............

سمعت حركه عند الباب طالع من اللي بيدخل بفضول..يوم شافته ابتسمت..
طالعت حور ..اي هذي اكيد بنت عمي وزوجه ماهر...حللوه مثل ماوصفتها شوق...
قالت انها بيضاء وشعرها بني وجسمها متناسق......يابخت ماهر فيها
قربت حور وحضنت ريناد وماهر جلس على طرف السرير.....
ماهر: اخبار الحلوين اليوم؟
ريناد: الحمدلله
حور: حلو..لا اليوم الوجه ينور رنووش
ريناد: اووكي مليت متى بس اطلع
ماهر: خلاص بكره انا قلت لك 
ريناد: أي واخيرا باشوف بيتنا ..وغرفتي..وابوي اخباره؟
ابتسم ماهر وطالع حور....رغم انها فاقده الذاكره وحتى شكله يمكن ماتذكره الا انها تسأل عنه...وتفكر فيه
ماهر: صار احسن الحين 
ريناد: تمام..شوق وينها؟
حور: ههههههه غسلت لك مخك ها؟
ماهر: تعرفين الثنائي المرح مايفترق
ريناد: هههههه بس حبيتها
حور: كنتوا ياريناد ماتفترقون لحظه وحده..ليل نهار مع بعض
ريناد: علشان كذا ارتاح لها
حور: حتى المدرسه صارت ماتروح لانك مو معاها
ماهر: والله صاروا العاشق والمعشوق...
ضحكت على تعليق اخوها وكملوا سوالف حست انها رفهت عن نفسها ....

.............................

اليوم الثاني ...الساعه 6 الصباح طلعت شوف من بيتهم وراحت بيت عمها ....

وعند الباب ...
شوق: جود مورنينج 
الخادمه: جود مورنينج شوق ويلكم
شوق: اني بدي هير ؟ 
الخادمه: اونلي بشار...هي از ايتينج وماما حور سليبينج وبابا ماهر اوت
شوق: حشى مابغيتي تخلصي ....
دخلت شوق البيت اللي كان مظلم..مافيه حيويه..راحت وفتحت الستاير حتى يدخل ضوء الشمس...
وتوجهت بعدها لغرفه الطعام.....كان يشرب شاي ويقرأ كتاب ماسكه بيده...
شوق: صباح الخير
ماشال عينه عالكتاب..بس ابتسم
بشار: اخاف الف والقى نفسي بحلم
شوق: لا ماتحلم شوق بلحمها وشحمها
راحت وجلست مقابله..طالعها بلهفه المشتاق...
شوق: شلونك؟
بشار: مشتاق لك شوشو...فطرتي؟
شوقك أي الحمدلله
بشار: افطري معاي مره ثانيه
شوق: لاشبعانه بشار انت افطر هني وعافيه.....
ابتسم لها وكمل مطالعه في كتابه....تذكرت ريناد طلعت جوالها وكلمتها...على تلفون غرفتها بالمستشفى
ريناد: الو
شوق: الوووين صباح الخير...انا شوق
ريناد: هلا شوق وينك؟
شوق: هههههه اشتقت لي صح؟
ريناد:تبين الصراحه افتقدتك
شوق: خلاص حبيبتي انا الحين في بيتكم تبين اجيب لك شئ معاي؟
ريناد: سلامتك
شوق: الله يسلمك باي
سكتت شوي بعدها قالت...
ريناد: ابي جوالي
شوق: جوالك ؟ ليه؟
ريناد: ابي اشوف شئ
شوق: من عيوني يلا باي
ريناد: باي

سكر الكتاب وطالعها بنص عين...
بشار: ترى اغار
شوق: ليه؟
بشار: شوق بجد اغار عليك من نسمه الهوا الطايره...
شوق: لهالدرجه؟
بشار: لو اقدر خليتك بعيوني وسكرت عليك...
ابتسمت له وقامت من مكانها....
بشار: مين بيوصلك؟
شوق: السايق ينتظرني بره
بشار: انا زوجتي ماتركب مع السايق روحي جيبي جوالها وانا انتظرك في السياره...
شوق: طيب اجل باخليه يروح....
بشار: روحي لاتتأخرين...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لما وصلوا اقترحت على بشار يروح لعمها فوق وبعدين يجي لهم حتى تاخذ ريناد راحتها..لانها عارفه انها ماطلبت الجوال الا علشان احمد ....

دخلت عليها بهدوء...
شوق: صباح الخير
ريناد: هلا شوق تأخرتي
شوق: شسوي في اخوك الله يهديه يختار اطول الطرق 
ريناد: ههههههه اجلسي
جلست مقابلها وانتبهت للجوال بيدها.اكيد هذا جوالي ...فتحت لها شوق عاالرسائل المرسله
شوق: شوفي المرسله اول
قامت تقراهم وحست بالفعل انها كانت تحب احمد.....

احمد.....ماسنجر..نت..تلفون..كلمات تتضارب في مخيلتها تحاول تلقى الرابط من بينها...
هالرابط موجود بس كيف تربط .كيييف صعب هالشئ ...

ريناد: شوق..كلميني عنه اكثر..شوق تعبت حاسه بشئ داخلي مو قادره افسره..رغم ان حتى شكله للحين ماعرفته
شوق: لانك ماشفتي شكله ولامره
ريناد: مااعرف شكله؟ ماوراني صوره له؟
شوق: لا
ريناد: اجل كيف حبيته؟ احب شخص مااعرف حتى شكله؟
شوق: حاولت افهمك هالشئ بس كنتي مصره
ريناد: بس لازم اكلمه 
شوق: شنو مجنونه انتي؟ تكلميه وانتي بهالحاله ايش بتقولي له؟
ريناد: لازم احط حد للموضوع وانهي العلاقه
شوق: عنيده ومتسرعه بتبقين طول عمرك كذا...فكري شوي بعقلك الحين ايش الفايده اللي بتجنيها؟ تحبيه ويحبك ومتعلق فيك
ريناد: بس مااذكره ياشوق...وبنساه؟
شوق: اوكي واللي تحسيه؟ ومعالم وجهك اللي تتغير اذا جبت طاريه؟ 
ريناد: اووف مادري ياشوق
شوق: ريناد حبيبتي هالموضوع نتكلم فيه اذا طلعتي من المستشفى مو الحين..ارتاحي ولاتشغلي بالك اوكي؟
ريناد: اوكي

..................

رمى نفسه عالسرير وجسمه متكسر من التعب....اليوم مشى واجد راح للكورنيش يجري ...
حتى يضيع وقت وينسى اللي هو فيه....
قام يفكر بعمق...ورود...انا مأجل موضوعها فتره بس الحين لا والف لا..مستحيل اسكت عاللي سوته في ريناد..مو قادر اتحمل الالم اللي احسه كلما شفتها تطالعنا ورا نظراتها الف علامه استفهام ..
تبتسم ومن داخلها اكيد تتعذب لانها مو فاكره ولاعارفه شئ غير اسمائنا...والباقي من ذكريات ومواقف وعلاقات مجهوله...علاقات؟؟ انا ايش علاقتي بريناد؟ اخوه؟ ريناد يعني اختي؟
تخيلها مكان هبه..مايصير مو نفس الشعور...يمكن صداقه؟ واحترام ومعزه..صحيح انا كنت اكرهها ومااواطنها بس الحين غير ....غير بس كيـــف؟؟
الحين لازم اتصرف مع ورود...راح لغرفه هبه وحمد ربه يوم لقاها مو موجوده...دور على جوالها...لقاه مرمي على كتبها..راح واخذه ودور اسم ورود سجله بجواله بسرعه وطلع.....
بس صدم بقوه في هبه عند الباب
هبه: ايييي ماتشووف عورتني
مازن: هبه؟
هبه: ايش تسوي بغرفتي
مازن: ها...كنت ادورك ماحصلتك...
هبه: كنت تحت
مازن: اها اووكي يلا عن اذنك
دخل غرفته وهي لسه واقفه مكانها....شفيه جن مزوون؟ مادري والله

....................

لبست عبايتها ولفت لهم..كانت شوق واقفه جنب بشار يسولفون..ابتسمت..يحبون بعض هالشئ واضح ...
ياترى انا كذا احب احمد وهو يحبني؟..اليوم العصر اتصل والجوال كان عندي بس مارفعت خفت بصراحه...
شوق اقترحت ارسل له رساله واقوله ان ظروفي في البيت هالايام مو ذاك الزود ...
ريناد: احم....بشار
بشار وهو يلف لها: هاريناد خلصتي؟
ريناد: من زمان
بشار: اجل يلا مشينا.....
ريناد: يلا

دخلت البيت وشوق جنبها...وبشار وراهم..الكل كان مجتمع...ام محمد وام مازن وماهر وجنبه حور....وابو محمد .....ومازن وينه؟ مو هنا...
قامت ام محمد وحضنت ريناد على طول ....
ام محمد: هلا بنور البيت
ابومحمد: شلونك الحين بنيتي ريناد؟
ريناد: الحمدلله
طالعت في اركان البيت بتفحص ...ركن بركن..في صور تضاربت في مخيلتها لدرجه ماتحملتها...قطع عليها افكارها صوت قطوتها وهي تلتف حول رجل ريناد....
شوق: شرفت الانسه كاتو...
ماهر: شيليها ريناد هذي قطوتك
ابتسمت ريناد وشالتها.....ياربييي حلوه هالقطوه ريشها كثيف مرره.....
ريناد: ابي اروح غرفتي
ابومحمد: شوق خذيها لغرفتها
شوق: اوكي يبه....
دخلت الغرفه..لفت شوق لريناد تشوف تعابير وجهها حمدت ربها كشرت ريناد وسرحت...يعني فيه تجاوب...
قامت تنقل بصرها بين سريرها ..اغراضها...رسوماتها....
ريناد: رسومات مين هذي؟
شوق: رسوماتك يافنانه
ريناد: امممممم
جات بتجلس بس رن جوالها .......طالعت الشاشه بخوف
شوق: هذي نغمه احمد
ريناد: أي هو شوق
ابتسمت ريناد بفرح....
شوق: ردي عليه ريناد
ريناد: شقوله؟ خايفه
شوق: بساعدك ردي
راحت شوق لعند الباب وقفلته.....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*راحت شوق قفلت الباب وجلست عند مكتبه ريناد بحيث تكون بعيده شوي حتى تاخذ ريناد راحتها...
ولاتصدر شوق أي صوت ويحس مازن ان حد معاها....
ريناد:.....الــ...الوو
مازن: دببببببببه انتي وينك
ريناد: انا؟؟
مازن: بجد وحشتيني ليه هالقطاعه؟
ريناد: بس شويه ظروف 
مازن: أي ظروف اللي تخليك تقطعيني ياقاسيه
ريناد: معليش
احمد: مااشتقت لي؟
طالعت شوق ولقتها تتصفح كتاب..اووف شوق هذا وقته تعالي انقذيني باموووت ....
احمد: انتي معاي؟
ريناد: معاك...
احمد: ماقلتي لي ماوحشتك ؟
ريناد: الا اكيد...
احمد: وانا اكثر ياقلبي....اخبارك في المدرسه؟
ارتبكت وسكتت اووف والحل بانكشف واروح فيها...
ريناد: اه...احمد حد من اهلي جاء اكلمك بعدين باي
احمد: اتصلي مو تنسيني ...باي

رمت الجوال عالسرير ودمعت عينها....جات شوق لعندها وجلست جنبها....
شوق: حبيبتي ريناد شفيك؟ ايش قالك؟
ريناد: ليه تركتيني ورحتي هناك.....
شوق: ماابيه يسمع صوت حد معاك بننكشف ياريناد
ريناد: شوق ايش اسوي محتاره
شوق: تطمني انا معاك واحمد يحبك وانت تحبينه بس...
قاطعتها بعصبيه والدموع على خدها: بس شنو؟ استمر معاه؟ طيب وان صار موقف وانكشفت فيه ايش اقوله؟ كيف اتصرف؟ مااقدر اكمل معاه..مااقدر
شوق: طيب تبين تقولي له الحقيقه؟
ريناد: بيتركني ايش يسوي في وحده فاقده الذاكره..يعني وجودها مثل عدمه..
بعد هالجمله دمعت عينها اكثر وغطت وجهها بيديها
شوق: حرام عليك ريناد اللي تسويه...احمد يحبك لو عرف استحاله يتركك
حطت راسها عالمخده ومسحت دموعها....
شوق: ارتاحي الحين ريناد...انا اكلمك بكره..
طفت الانوار وطلعت ..تسندت عالباب وهي تفكر بصوت منخفض..
مسكينه ريناد صعب اللي تمر فيه..المشكله كل مالها وتتعقد اكثر...ورود الزفته من جهه والصور اللي عندها وللحين ماتصرفنا معاها يامالها العمى...ويمكن مازن عرف الحين وبتصير مشكله ويوصل الخبر الى خالتي ويتسرب الى امي ياسلااام ونروح فيها ساعتها بجد ريناد يتتحمل ايش ولا ايش....
يلا يارب مالنا غيرك...ساعدنا...

.................

كانت ماسكه يده ويتمشون في حديقه...بس سرحت في اهلها..شفيهم ياربي امرهم غريب...انا لازم اليوم اكلمهم واشوف شفيهم.....لااازم
ناصر: حبيبتي وين رحتي؟
خلود: معاك 
ناصر: نرجع الفندق؟
خلود: يلا
دخلوا الفندق هو راح يستعلم في الرسبشن عن شئ وهي ماانتظرت صعد ودقت عليهم.....
محمد: الوووو
خلود: محمد
محمد: خوخه...هلا وغلا بالقاطعه
خلود: ههههه هلا حمودي اخبارك حبيبي وحشتووني
محمد: تمام....مشتاقين لكم...انت اخبارك مع اللي ماخذ كل وقتك؟
خلود: ناصر؟ فديته..احنا بخير اخبار امي وابوي؟
محمد: تمام الحين هم في بيت عمي
خلود: غريبه ايش عندهم.؟؟
محمد: ماقالوا لك؟
خلود: يقولوا ايش؟
محمد: معقوله ماتدرين مايصير
خلود: محمد تكلم حرقت اعصابي
قال لها اللي صار لريناد وابوها....اول شئ سوته سكتت حتى تستوعب هاالاحداث السريعه
خلود: ريناد بخير الحين؟ مسكينه جد ماتذكر شئ؟
محمد: أي والله
خلود: اوكي وعمي؟ الحين صار كويس؟
محمد: بخير الحمدلله حالته مستقره....انا رحت له امس وكلمته فيه تحسن
دخل ناصر هالوقت ولما شاف ملامح وجهها مو على بعضها راح وجلس جنبها عالسرير...
خلود: الحمدلله...ابيك تسلم عليه وعلى ريناد..
محمد: يوصل...الا ناصر وينه؟
خلود: جنبي
محمد: عطيني اكلمه
خلود: اوكي..

ناصر: الووووو
محمد: لاتكلمني 
ناصر: هههههه الحين انت اللي قايل لها هاتي ناصر
محمد: كذا ياخاين؟ كم مسج رسلته لك ولاتقول ارد له المسجات حشى مو بخل هاللي فيك
ناصر: مع كشتك....ماوصلني شئ
محمد: لاتقوول؟
ناصر: والله
محمد: عاد راسل لك فوق الخمس مسجات لكن بسييطه..
ناصر: يلا مانطول عليكم..سلم على عمي وعمتي اوكي
محمد: الله يسلمك انتبه لخلود باي
ناصر: باي

بعد ماسكر لف عليها لقاها حاطه راسها عالمخده..راح لعندها وصار جنبها وراسه براسها...
ناصر: حبيبتي
خلود: اممممم
ناصر: تعبانه؟ فيك شئ؟
خلود: لا
ناصر: اجل شفيك؟
خلود: ولاشئ
ناصر: حبيبتي خلود هالكلام مو علي
خلود: صار شئ مضايقني شوي
ناصر: شنو؟
خلود: ريناد طاحت يوم السبت باالمدرسه وتعورت شوي وودوها المستشفى عمي لما عرف طاح عليهم ودخلوه العنايه..تعرف قلبه كيف ضعيف مايتحمل المسكين شئ
ناصر: جد؟؟؟ مايشوفون شر ماقال لي محمد
خلود: اللي مضايقني اني ولا كأني بنتهم....ماقالوا لي أي شئ عرفت من محمد بالصدفه
ناصر: معليش خوختي مايبون يضايقونك ويعكرون مزاجك....
خلود: مادري يمكن.....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد ماسكر من اخته راح غرفته ورمى نفسه عالسرير بتعب...وابتدت الافكار تاخذه وتجيبه اول شئ هبه...
اللي مو عارف بجد كيف يتصرف معاها....ياربي اخذها؟ واخطبها؟ كيييف مو متخيل بهاالطريقه عاد؟
بس لا انا الغلطان ليه انزل معاها ونجلس لوحدنا ...عيب اصلا..مااالت علي من خبل
والحل طيب.....لازم افكر بسررعه مافي وقت ..خالتي مو راحمتها ابد....
باصير اناني واخلي هبه تتعذب وانا هنا مرتاح؟انانيه هذي...البنت قالتها لي بالحرف الواحد استر علي...
اااه بوافق وامري الى الله....انا في الحالتين فاضي حياتي مالها لون ولامعنى..من بعد سماح..
عاالاقل يمكن هبه تخلي لحياتي طعم.....يمكن تعوض هالفراغ اللي احسه.....طيب وسماح؟؟؟
اكيد للحين تحبني وتبيني....مادري هي ايش تسوي مع زوجها ..يمكن مخططه تخليه يطلقها....
لازم اكلمها واشووف.....

سماح اللي كانت نايمه: الووو
محمد: الو...السلام عليكم
سماح: مين؟
محمد: نسيتي حتى صوتي؟
سماح: محمد؟
محمد: زين عرفتي والله....
سماح: ليه متصل بهاالوقت علي؟
انصدم بصراحه من جملتها....

.اوكي ماكنت متوقع كلام حلو منها..بس كذا يكون الاستقبال...
محمد: هذا ردك لي؟
سماح: لاتلومني يامحمد..طيب لو حد جاء وسمعني اكلمك باروح فيها
محمد: اوكي انا اسف ...
سماح: طيب ليه متصل....؟
هين ياسماح انا محمد تكلميني بهالطريقه....اوريك كييف
محمد: متصل اعطيك خبر....اني نويت اتزوج
طاح الدمعه على طول من عينها....خلاص نساني كنت صفحه بحياته طواها وناوي يفتح صفحه جديده....
كذاب وين كلامه يقول مابينساني وراح يبقى يحبني طول عمره...
سماح بهستيريه: تروج حد ماسكك......بس حط في بالك شئ اني نسيتك وماابيك بعد هاللحظه اووكي باي...

حس بشئ داخله ماعرف كيف يفسره.....ضغط بيده عالجوال....اهانتني...اهانت كرامتي...
ماتوقعتها منك ياسماح...بسهوله تقولي ماابيك....حتى انا بعد اللي قلتيه بكرهك.....
ماراح اسمح لنفسي اني افكر في انسانه ماتبيني وجودي بحياتها مثل عدمه....

انا حسمـــــــت الامر خلاص...هبه وبس..عاالاقل تبيني مو انتي ...

..................

صحت على دق متواصل عالباب...طالعت الغرفه...وين انا؟؟ ...اووه هذي غرفتي ..
توقف الدق وانفتح الباب ماقدرت تميز في البدايه من الداخل..لكن بمجرد ان الاضواء اشتغلت عرفتها....
حور...بعد الليله اللي طافت ومانامت الا ودموعها تغسل مخدتها...مالها مزاج تشووف أي حد...
حور: صباح الخير حبيبتي
اووف ماابي اشوفها..لو حد من اخواني لازم بتقبله بس هي مو مجبوره اتقبلها....
صدت عنها ورجعت حطت راسها عالمخده.....
حور وهي تقرب منها: ههههه قلنا صباح الخير
ريناد من غير نفس: هلا
حور: ماشبعتي نوم؟
ريناد: لا خليني انام...ممكن؟
حور: براحتك حبيبتي
ريناد بعصبيه: انا مو حبيبتك ولا حبيبه أي حد اوكي
حور: طيب بس لاتعصبين
ريناد: اوووه شفيك انتي؟ خليني لوحدي واطلعي
انتبهت لحد دخل الغرفه كان ماهر...لما شافت نظراته الحاده خافت وسكتت...
ماهر: شصاير ؟ ليه تصارخين؟
ريناد: مافيني شئ
حور: عن اذنكم
قامت حتى تطلع بس سحبها من يدها ورجعها...
ماهر: ريناد هذا مو اسلوب تكلمين فيه بنت عمك وزوجه اخوك
ريناد: اها يعني غلطت؟ اوكي منك السماح يا...حور
تقرب منها وحط عينه بعينها بجديه....والشر يتطاير من عينه...
ماهر: ريناااااااد وجع
تقربت منه حور ومسكته من كتفه...
حور: خلاص خليها اكيد تعبانه
ريناد: لامو تعبانه...وانا ماسويت شئ غلط ماابي اشوف حد
ماهر: اسمعيني اذا كلمتك تنزلين صوتك فاهمه
سكتت ونزلت راسها وهي تكتم العبره..اووف مااحبهم...مااحسهم اهلي 
ليه كذا يالدنيا...المفروض يوقفون معاي..مو يعاملوني هالمعامله
حور: ماهر علشاني خليها الحين
ماهر: ريناد كلمه وحده مااثنيها....صوتك هذا وربي ان سمعته ثاني مره بتشوفين اللي مايعجبك..اخر زمن قله ادب صحيح...احترمي اللي اكبر منك مو ترفعين صوتك عليهم
قال هالجمله وطلع....ماقدرت تمسك نفسها اكثر وانفجرت في موجه بكاء..تقربت منها حور وحطت يدها على راسها.....لكن ريناد بعدتها بقسوه....تركتها براحتها وطلعت...
**
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دخل الصاله...لقى هبه جالسه جنب امه...حاول عاالاقل يبتسم لهم ...طلعت هاالابتسامه بصعوبه
ام مازن: حبيبي مازن وينك؟
مازن: موجود يمه
ام مازن: تأخرت كثير
مازن: معليش توني مخلص محاظراتي
ام مازن: تعال تغدى
مازن: مالي نفس باروح انام تعبان شوي
ام مازن:ليه عسى ماشر؟
مازن: ماشر يمه...خلاص اذا صحيت باكل
ام مازن: براحتك حبيبي 
صعد غرفته بتكاسل وتعب....ماصدق شاف السرير ورمى نفسه عليه وتلحف زين
عن جد راسي بينفجر من كثر التفكير بجن ان بقيت على هالحاله لازم اشوف لي حل....ريناد من جهه مو قادر اشيلها من هالراس اللي كرهته ...ورود من جهه ثانيه ودي اذبحها وارتاح...والجوهره اللي محتله جزء ثاني من فكري....بس هي الوحيده للي لو سمعت صوتها برتاح....اخذ الجوال ودق عليها..فقد الامل انها ترد ولكن على اخر رنه سمع صوتها....

**http://song4.6arab.com/tamer-7osny_noor-3ainy.ram*

*ريناد: احمد...
مازن بعد صمت: حياتي...

مازن: جوهره...
ريناد: امممممم
مازن: وحشتيني
دمعت عينها.....وحشتك....الوحيد انت يااحمد اللي مهتم وتتصل تسأل علي...اهلي وباالاخص اخوي ماحط لي اعتبار...
ريناد: اوكي
مازن: اوكي؟ هذا ردك لي...حبيبتي...ماوحشتك؟
.....ايش اقوله..اي احس بشئ داخلني....شعور عنيف يصيبني...
ريناد: الا وحشتني
مازن: اجل ليه تغيرتي علي؟
ريناد: انا ماتغيرت
مازن: والبرود اللي بصوتك...وين لهفتك قبل...
تنهدت وسكتت....
مازن: احبك
وانا احبك....اي بصراحه هاللي احسه ماله أي تفسير غير اني احبه...من سمعت امس صوته وانا حاسه بهالشئ...
كلمته حركت كومه احاسيس كانت مركونه داخلها..كأنها كانت محتاجه بس لدفع بسيط ..خلاص احبه مع وجهي
مازن: لاتستغربين احبك....مااقدر اعيش دونك
ريناد: امممممم
مازن: حياتي فيك شئ؟
ريناد: لا
مازن: متضايقه مني؟ زعلتك انا في شئ؟
ريناد: لا بس تعبانه شوي
مازن: سلامتك..من ايش؟
ريناد: احمد
مازن: هلا
ريناد: ماتحس ان اللي نسويه غلط
مازن: غلط؟
ريناد: ايوه
مازن: بس انا احبك حياتي...وانت...
انربط لسانه في هاللحظه..كيف اقولها..وانا مادري تحبني او لا
ريناد: وانا احبك احمد...
لسانها مانطق بأي شئ...احاسيسها ومشاعرها المتضاربه هي اللي حكت عنها ...بعد صمت طويل
مازن: تحبيني؟ وانا اموت فيك.....بس ليه غلط؟
ريناد: لانه غلط
مازن: حبيبتي غلط لو كنت اتسلى وانت تتسلين ..لكني احبك بجد وانت تحبيني 
ريناد: بس مانقدر نرمي العادات يااحمد ورانا
مازن: الجوهره احنا غير
ريناد: على راسنا ريشه يعني؟
مازن: اه..تعبتيني يالجوهره...والطلوب مني الحين؟ ماتبين هالعلاقه؟
ريناد: ماقلت هالكلام يااحمد...بس ماتكون كذا
مازن: قصدك نرجع للماسنجر
ريناد: عليك نور
مازن: بس بيوحشني صوتك
ريناد: ـــــــــ
مازن: اذا تبين هالشئ براحتك....مااقدر اجبرك على شئ ماتبينه
ريناد: اوكي مشكور انك تفهمتني
مازن: العفو....اوكي بتركك الحين باي
ريناد باندفاع: بتتركني؟ وين بتروح؟
مازن: ماابي اضايقك اكثر
ريناد: انت كيف تقول هالكلام
مازن: يعني مايضايقك كلامي وحريتي في التعبير عن مشاعري؟
ريناد: كيف اتضايق وانت الوحيد اللي تحسسني بهاالحب
مازن: كيف؟
ريناد: اللي فهمته..احمد مااحس حد يحبني
مازن: لاتقولين هالكلام ياقلبي...الكل يحبك..واهلك يحبوك مو كفايه يعني؟ وانا احبك
ريناد: ماحد يحبني....الكل يجاملني يااحمد....حتى اخوي من شوي يصارخ علي...
قالت هالجمله بعصبيه بعدين حست لنفسها انها اندفعت....سكتت حتى مايحس بشئ ويشك
مازن: وابوك؟
ريناد: بالمستشفى
مازن: وليه ماقلتي لي؟ تخبين علي شئ مثل هذا؟
ريناد: ماجات مناسبه وانت ماسألت
مازن: لازم اسألك يعني حتى تقولين....مابيننا شئ حياتي كل اللي في قلبك ابيه يكون على لسانك وان تضايقتي او زعلتي تعالي لي وارمي همومك علي....
ريناد: جد احمد؟
مازن: اكيد ياحبيبه احمد...
ريناد: اوكي..مشكور
مازن: على شنو يالدبه
ريناد: هههههههههه
مازن: دوم هالضحكه
ريناد: اوكي احمد انا استأذن الحين
مازن: اوكي انتبهي حبيبتي لنفسك اوكي؟
ريناد: من عيوني باي
مازن: تلسم لي عيونك...باي

سكر وهو مبتسم ..واخيرا اعترفت بحبها لي..والله انا احبها اكثر...اهواها هاالانسانه مثل الملاك جالسه بوسط قلبي...كالعاده ريناد دائما تهاجم افكاره من يفكر في الجوهره....اوووووووف هالريناد مابتتركني في حالي 
عندي حبيبتي الجوهره وافكر في ريناد؟ ماعندي سالفه....انام احسن لي
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نزلت عالدرج وشافت امها وابوها يسولفون ويشربون شاي...
شوق: سلام ياحلووين
ابومحمد: هلا بدلوعتي تعالي هنا
راحت وجلست جنب ابوها.....
ام محمد: ها شقلت؟
ابومحمد: لازم اعيد الكلام.....؟
ام محمد: طيب ليش البنت مافيها شئ والقريب اولى فيها من الغريب
ابومحمد: محمد قالك مايبيها ....هذي حياته لاتاخذين رأي
طالعت امها وهي معصبه...اووووف محمد وهبه؟؟ الظاهر ماراح نخلص من هالموضوع...
شوق: يمه..ليه مصره على هبه...احنا مانبيها لمحمد
ام محمد: انا ماعلي منكم...تعبت وانا اتكلم في هالموضوع..
شوق: يمه..حتى محمد مايبيها ليش بالغصب....
محمد: ومن قال ماابيها....

لفوا عليه..كان نازل عالدرج راح وجلس جنب امه....
ام محمد: شقلت يامحمد؟
محمد: اللي سمعتيه يمه....خلاص اخطبوها لي
دمعت عينها من الفرح...
ام محمد: واخيرا ياولدي....
شوق كانت مصدوومه طالعت ابوها كان نفس الشئ مو مصدق يطالع محمد وماقال شئ
محمد وهو يلف لابوه واخته: شفيكم؟
ابومحمد: محمد ياولدي تعال ابيك شوي
محمد: طيب
قام مع ابوها للحديقه الخلفيه للمنزل....
محمد: خير يبه....
ابومحمد: محمد اسمعني انت تبيها من خاطرك ولا علشان امك ضغطت عليك
محمد ببتسامه: لا يبه....انا مقتنع في هبه...هي بنت خالتي وانا اولى فيها من الغريب....خلاص نويت اخطبها
ابتسم وحط يده على كتف ولده: والله وكبرت ياحمود وباشوفك معرس..مبروك
محمد : الله يبارك فيك يبه....ها تعرس معي؟
ابومحمد:ههههههههه تبي امك تطردنا بره البيت
محمد: ههههههههههههه ....

دخل البيت مره ثانيه ولقى شوق بس جالسه وسرحانه....لما شافت ركضت له وسحبته حتى يجلس....
شوق: ايش هالجنون هااا؟
محمد: شنو بعد؟؟؟
شوق: ليه وافقت عليها؟ وانت تحب سماح
محمد: لو سمحتي لاتجيبين طاريها مااحبها طيب...عاالاقل باخذ هبه يمكن تحط لي اعتبار وتحترمني مو سماح اللي هانت كرامتي ونستني
شوق: كيف تنساك وهي تحبك...
محمد وهو يقوم: هي متزوجه الحين الله يوفقها...وانا صار لازم اشوف حياتي واتزوج
شوق: امي اللي دخلت الفكره براسك صح؟
محمد: اووووه شفيك انتي هذي حياتي انا حر اتزوج اللي ابيها اووكي

تركها وراح وهي شوي وتبكي....شفيه محمد؟ جن؟ كل هذا من تأثير امي عليه....خلاص دامه اختار هبه الله يوفقه ويوفقها انا مالي خص فيهم...باروح اعتذر له...مهما كان هذا اخوي....

دخلت وشافته يحط بشعره جل....راحت ووقفت جنبه...
شوق: حمود
محمد: نعم..
شوق: زعلان يالدب؟
محمد: لا
ارتفعت وحبته على خشمه: وهذي حبه على هالخشم مو تزعل 
محمد: ههههههههههههههههه ماازعل منك 
شوق: ها وين رايح؟
محمد: البحرين
مسكت يده 
شوق: لاااااا حمود وكييييف ماتقول لي 
محمد: روحي يلا البسي 
شوق: مع من بنروح؟
محمد: انا وانت وبشار وريناد حتى تغير جو...ومزون ويمكن هبه
شوق: عد للعشره تلاقيني بسيارتك
محمد: يلا انتظرك شوقوه مو تتأخرين ..عشره ماجيتي؟
شوق: هههههههههههه خبل اصبر شوووي
محمد: تيك يور تايم دبه

...........................

من بعد ماكلمها مازن وهي تتقلب على سريرها مو عارفه تنام...قامت ووقفت مقابل النافذه...يالله قد ايش ارتحت بعد ماكلمته...شئ غريب اني ناسيه كل شئ..بس احس بشعور تجاه هاالانسان...
احبك...طلعت مني عفويه..وتلقائيه من دون أي تفكير وتخطيط..الحمدلله حد يحبني ويخاف علي..حسافه البعيد احن علي من القريب..صوت الباب صحاها من افكارها....لفت وكان ماهر...
ماهر: ممكن ادخل
تذكرت صراخه عليها..طنشته ولفت تطل من النافذه مره ثانيه....
شغل الاضواء وراح وقف جنبها....
ماهر: شلونك الحين؟
ريناد: بخير
ماهر: ليه جالسه هنا لوحدك؟
ريناد: ليش في شئ؟
بشار: نعم هناك شئ
دخل بشار وبيده ايش كريم
بشار: تبين؟
ريناد: لاشكرا....بالعافيه عليك
بشار وهو يقلدها: لاشكرا...بالعافيه عليك....قووووومي يلا بلا دلع
ماهر: قومي ياشيخه من قدك بيمشيك ويوديك البحرين
ريناد: الحين؟
بشار: أي بنروح مع شوق ومحمد ويمكن مزون
ابتسمت...وناسه راح تكون اكيد طلعه حلووه
ماهر: بعدك زعلانه؟ ماكان قصدي بس عصبتيني
ريناد: لان حور ماتحبني تعطف علي..
ماهر: حرام عليك هي اصلا اللي اقترحت هالفكره حتى تغيرين جو
بشار: طيب عندي لكم خبر حلو
ماهر: انا عرفه باقي ريناد تعرفه
ريناد: شنو هالخبر؟
بشار: ابوي بيطلع بكره من المستشفى
ريناد: جد؟؟
بشار: نعم نعم هذا صحيح
ريناد: هههه ونااسه....انا باقوم البس
قالت هالجمله بحماس واخذت لها ملابس ودخلت الحمام....
ماهر: كيف شفتها اليوم؟ 
بشار: لازين ..خليها شوي تغير جو
ماهر: متى بترجعوا؟
بشار: مادري الساعه 11 او 12 مااظن قبل
ماهر: لاتتأخروا البيت بيبقى فاضي
بشار: حور بتطلع؟
ماهر: أي بتروح بيت خالتها ام مازن وانا عندي شغل مو فاضي
بشار: طيب..طيب..يلا سلاااام
ماهر: انتبه لريناد ...فمان الله
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كان نايم من اول ماسكر من ريناد وتوه موتعي....فتح جواله شاف فيه مسج من محمد(( يالدب كلمتك 4 مرات كل هذا نووم....المهم احنا بنروح البحرين ..تبي تروح؟ ))

اتصل دايركت لمحمد
محمد: صح النوووووم
مازن: صح بدنك ها وين انت؟
محمد: انتظر شوقوه تخلص ....ها بتروح؟
مازن: اكيد...باقول لهبه بعد 
محمد: خلاص يلا بسرررعه قوووم
مازن: طيب يلا نلتقي
محمد: طيب....باي

راح قال لهبه وبعدها سبح عالسريع...لما طلع لبس وراح عند المرايه...لازم اقص هالشعر صار طويل جاب الجل وحط فيه...جات على باله الجوهره...وحشني صوتها...مع وجهي ماكأني قبل ساعتين سمعته..خلني ادق عليها ....
ريناد: الووو
مازن: هلا قلبي
ريناد: هلا وغلاااااا هلا احمد
مازن: اخبارك حبيبتي؟
ريناد: تمام وانت؟
مازن: بخير
ريناد: دوم ان شاء الله
مازن: ايش تسوين عسى مو مشغوله؟
ريناد: كنت اتجهز بطلع
مازن: على وين
ريناد: البحرين....

سكت وهو مصدوم...شنو؟ البحرين؟انا وهي بنفس الوقت 
مازن: تمزحين انتي
ريناد: لا ليش امزح
مازن: وانا رايح البحرين
ريناد: جد؟؟؟؟؟؟مااصدق
مازن: والله جد جوجو انا رايح
ريناد: مع مين؟
مازن: اهلي
ريناد: ومتى بتروح؟
مازن: الحين بطلع
ريناد: ياربي ايش هالصدفه
مازن: بس حلو جوجو بنكون انا وانتي بمكان واحد
ريناد: أيووه
مازن: المهم حبيبتي انتبهي لنفسك زين...وان حد حاول يضايقك او يقرب منك انا بالخدمه
ريناد: هههههه تخيل عاد
مازن: جد انا باكون بالسيف وانت؟
ريناد: مادري 
مازن: خلاص شوفي ان احتجتي أي شئ دقي علي اوكي
ريناد: ان شاء الله يلا توصي شئ
مازن: سلامتك حياتي ابيك تنتبهين لنفسك
ريناد: اوكي وانت بعد...باي
مازن: بايات

بعد ماسكرت منه حطت الجوال في شنطتها بسرعه ونزلت طلعت للحديقه لقت حور واقفه وتنسق الزرع مع الورد
ريناد: احم
حور: ريناد....هلا وغلا
ريناد: امممم شتسوين؟
حور: مثل ماانتي شايفه 
ريناد: اها....اممم حور انا اعتذر عاللي سويته 
حور: لاحبيبتي بسيطه ماصار الا كل خير..يلا رووحي اخوك مستعجل ترى يخليك ويروح
ريناد: هههههههه طيب
حضنت حور على خفيف وطلعت لبشار

.........................

نزل عالدرج بسرعه وتعثر لو مامسك الدرج كان طاح....
هبه: لو انت طايح احسن ههههههه
مازن: روحي زين....ها خلصتي؟
هبه: خلاص جاهزه
مازن: قلتي لامي؟
هبه: أي قالت عادي روحوا
مازن: يلا بشار دق علي هو بره
هبه: انت قلت بنروح مع محمد
مازن: محمد بيكون مع شوق ورانا بسيارته
كشرت..اوووف كنت ابي اكون معاه بالسياره...خساره
مازن: يلا نطلع
هبه: يلا

صعد السياره قدام جنب بشار وهو مبتسم
مازن: السلام
بشار- ريناد: وعليكم السلام
لف ورا ...شاف ريناد مبتسمه له ...حلوه..ماقلت شئ جديد....من زمان هي حلوه
مازن: شلونك ريناد؟
ريناد: بخير الحمدلله
جات هبه وصعدت جنب ريناد
هبه: مرحبا
ريناد: مراحب
هبه: اخبارك ريناد؟
ريناد: تمام وانتي هبه؟
هبه: الحمدلله
بشار: ها هبه لنا الله
هبه: هههههههههه اوه نسيت سووري اخبارك؟
بشار: تمام الله يسلمك
مازن: يلا اخونا حرك
بشار: مشينا..

**
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شوق كالعاده تتسوق وبشار راح معاها....هبه مع مازن في محل للعطورات وريناد جالسه مع محمد بالكوفي شوب...

ريناد: وناسه الجو هنا
محمد: معاك حق بس زحمه
ريناد: أي كثير
محمد: كنتي تحبين تتسوقين مع شوق...ليه رفضتي تروحين معاها
ريناد: تبي الصراحه..بشار في البيت وصاني حتى يروح هو وياها
محمد: شوف الدب اتاريه مو هين...
ريناد: هههههه خليهم ..كلها كم شهر ويخطبون لبعض صح؟
محمد: أي ابوي قال اذا خلص بشار جامعه وباقي عليه 4 شهور تقريبا...
ريناد: حلو

ـــــ: محمد معقوله
لف محمد لمصدر الصوت....كان بدر واحد من اصحابه في الجامعه...
محمد: هلا والله 
بدر: هلا فيك شلونك محمد 
محمد: بخير وانت اخبارك...
بدر: والله تمام ايش هالصدفه الحلوه
محمد: تسلم والله....ماتوقعت اشوفك
حول بدر نظره الى ريناد ووقف يطالعها ..محمد ماحب نظراته 
محمد: ريناد لحظه وبرجع لك..مازن وهبه الحين يرجعون لك
ريناد: طيب
راح مع صاحبه شوي بعيد ...
بدر: عسى ماجيت بوقت مو مناسب
محمد: لاعادي شدعوه..
بدر: جاي مع الاهل؟
محمد: أي والله
بدر: هذي اختك؟
محمد بنفاذ صبر: بنت عمي
بدر وهو يغمز: ها من ورانا محمد
محمد: لايروح فكرك بعيد مثل اختي بالضبط
بدر: لاامزح وياك ....

اما ريناد كانت خايفه من نظرات الشباب لها..هذا يمر يطالع الثاني يبتسم ..الثالث يرمي كم كلمه حلوه...
لكن في شباب لما شافوها لوحدها ..حاولوا يقربوا ويجلسوا معاها...قبل مايوصلوا قامت...
اول شئ سوته دقت لاحمد بدون أي تفكير....خاصه انها لما قامت ماتركوها وجاوا وراها
مازن: هلا حبيبتي هلا وغلا
ريناد: احمد انت وينك؟
مازن: بالسيف الحين وانتي؟
ريناد: وانا بعد
مازن: شفيك؟ صوتك مو طبيعي صاير شئ؟
ريناد: احمد في شباب يلاحقوني ....شسوي؟ ويحاولوا يكلموني 
لفت تتأكد وشافت واحد منهم يطلع ورقه ويكتب الرقم...والثاني غمز لها
مازن: شلووون؟ طيب وين اهلك
ريناد: تركوني ..انا لوحدي امشي الحين وهم وراي...شسوي؟
مازن: انتي وين بالضبط؟
رفعت راسها .قرأت اسمه......
ريناد: كلير ...
مازن: اعرفه...5 دقايق وانا عندك
ريناد: احمد
مازن: هلا
ريناد: خايفه منهم
مازن: حياتي انا معاك لاتخافين جاي لك باي
ريناد: باي

صح كانت خايفه منهم بس خوفها الاكبر من مواجهه حبيبها احمد وللمره الاولى .....وكيف لو اهلها شافوه..
ياربي مني ليه قلت له ....خبله...لا وقايله له بعد خلينا عالماسنجر...اووف وين شوق تنفذني من اللي انا فيه وتتلاحق على جنوني اللي بيوديني في داهيه يارب عوونك ...
كانوا يحومون حولها....طلع مازن بسرعه من المحل اللي هو فيه بعد ماترك هبه....
وراح للمحل وشاف مجموعه شباب...وهي عاطيته ظهرها.....ابتسم يوم شافها...
ليه مو دايره حتى اشوف وجهها....لكن اول شئ خليني اوقفهم عند حدهم......*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دقت ساعه الصفر ومازن بيعرف الجوهره اللي هي ريناد



تتوقعون ايش ردات الفعل من الاثنين؟؟

ريناد كيف بتتصرف ؟؟

كيف بيكون تأثير الصدمه عليها؟؟

وعلى مازن؟؟

وكيف بتكون ملكه محمد على هبه؟؟

وايش اللي بيصير فيها وبيصدم الكل؟؟


كل هذا بتعرفونه في الجزء القادم*

*المعذره .. ولكن ما قدرت انزلها كلها اليوم ..*
*انتظروني .. مادري متى ادخل واكملها ..*
*يعتمد ع الظرووف ..*
*عذروني اذا تاخرت عليكم ..*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن**
*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*يا ربي تجنن القصة* 

*تمااام والله حاطة مليوون جزء* 
*اي جدي تجنني* 

*وسوري على ردي المتأخر لأن لا أمس ولا الا قبله قدرت أدخل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلين صغيره ..*
*عادي خيووه ماله داعي تعتذري ..*
*ايووه مستانسه هاا منزله لج اجزاء هالمره بالهبل ..*
*يالله ما عليه تستاهلين ..*
*بنزل بعد اليوم كم جزء ..*

*انتظريني بد ثووواني بس ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تقرب منهم مازن وهو كله لهفه لشوف حبيبته الجوهره....* 
*مازن: الجوهره..* 
*لفت عليه بسرعه وهي مبتسمه بارتباك....وتحولت الابتسامه في ظرف اقل من الثانيه الى صدمــه* 
*انرسمت على ملامحها...حطت يدها على فمها بذهول..هو حالته يمكن اعظم منها....* 
*الشباب راحوا لما شافوه ...الاثنين عيونهم معلقه في بعض...كسرت هالموقف دمعه سريعه نزلت على خدها* 
*لما شافها حس ان الارض تتزلزل تحت رجله مو قادر يتماسك اكثر ..بختصار الصدمه كانت عنيفه...* 
*ريناد: احمد.....انت؟* 
*مازن: انتي الجوهره.....لا مو انتي مستحيل* 
*ريناد: انت حقير كيف تلعب بمشاعري*  
*مازن: العب عليك؟ مستحيل انتي الجوهره....مايصير كيف ماعرفتك* 
*ريناد وهي تصيح بهستيريه: كذاب ...نذل*  
*بعدها ماحست باللي صار لانها طاحت بين يدينه...* 
*دق على طول على محمد وبشار لما جاوا لعنده استغربوا ليش اغمي عليها..وليش مازن الوحيد اللي معاها* 


*.......................* 


*كان اكثر واحد باينه عليه الحيره وطيف دمعه بعينه..للحين مو مستوعب انه كان يحب ريناد اللي هي الجوهره...* 


*بشار: مازن ايش صار؟* 
*مازن: ماصار شئ بشار تطمن* 
*بشار: انت كنت معاها مازن تكفى قولي كيف طاحت كذا بدون سبب* 
*مازن وهو يلف: حالي حالك مادري بشئ* 
*كانت هبه تطالعه مستغربه..كان معي بالمحل رن جواله طلع بسرعه وتركني...10 دقايق اطلع من المحل ادور عليه..اتفاجأ انه واقف عند ريناد وهي طايحه والحيره بعينه....ياربي ايش اللي يصير والله مو فاهمه شئ....* 


*كان بشار ومحمد ومعاهم شوق جنبها ويحاولوا يصحوها ويحطوا ماي بارد على وجهها...* 
*قامت واثر الدموع على خدها...حست بغشاوه والم براسها..غمضت عينها وتضاربت الاحداث سريعه في مخيلتها...من اول يوم في المدرسه...تذكرت ورود وتهديدها انها تترك مازن....ايه مازن....* 
*فتحت عينها طالعته وكانها اول مره تشوفه من بعد الحادث...ضغطت على راسها بقوه ...ذاكرتي رجعت لي ...* 
*ريناد وهي تبكي وتمسك يد بشار: بشار....ذاكرتي..رجعت لي*  
*بشار بفرح: ريناد حبيبتي تذكرتي كل شئ؟* 
*شوق: جد ريناد؟*  
*محمد: واخيرا مابغيتي ياريناد* 
*نزلت راسها وزادت دموعها...ترك يدها ورفع راسها....* 
*بشار: ريناد شفيك....المفروض تكوني فرحانه..* 
*ريناد : ابي ارجع البيت* 
*تقربت منها شوق وحضنتها....حست ان فيها شئ* 
*شوق: ريناد صار شئ؟*  
*ريناد: بعدين ياشوق ابي الحين ارجع* 
*محمد: يلا نرجع دامها تبي ترجع....* 
*قامت ويدها على راسها...لمحت مازن وهو يطالعها طالعته بنظرات كلها الم وعذاب ونزلت راسها وراحت مع محمد على اساس ماتبي تكون معاه بسياره وحده* 
*بشار: ليش ياريناد تعالي معاي* 
*محمد: خليها براحتها* 
*ريناد: تكفى بشار باروح مع محمد*  
*شوق: خلاص بشار احنا نرجعها البيت* 
*بشار: براحتكم خلاص....* 


*....................* 


*لما وصلوا البيت كانت وراه لين وصل غرفته تبي تعرف اللي صار له ولريناد هناك...* 
*هبه: مازن اكلمك جاوبني* 
*مازن: خير؟ تبين شئ* 
*هبه: فهمني ايش اللي يصير* 
*مازن: ولاشئ...بعدين حاجه ماتخصك تتدخلين فيها ليش* 
*هبه: امممم شكلها السالفه مو هينه..حمستني اعرف* 
*مازن: هبه مو رايق لك اطلعي بره* 
*هبه: مزون حبيبي قوول* 
*مازن بعصبيه: استغفر الله العظيم انت ماتفهمين خلاص روحي غرفتك واتركيني لهمي* 
*بعدت عنه يوم شافته معصب صدق...وراحت غرفته..همي؟ أي هم بعد وايش دخل ريناد بالسالفه طيب؟؟* 
*رن بهالوقت جوالها....ورود؟؟؟؟؟؟ غريييبه* 
*هبه: نعم؟* 
*ورود: هلا وغلا* 
*هبه: لاهلا ولا مسهلا ايش تبين داقه؟* 
*ورود: افا ياهبه مو انا صديقتك وطبيعي اكلمك* 
*هبه: صداقه بعينك ليش انت تعرفين معنى الصداقه..وبعدين انسي وحده اسمها هبه* 
*ورود: اخر كلام؟* 
*هبه: أي ويلا فارقيني بريحه طيبه ولاتدقين علي مره ثانيه* 
*سكرت ورود على طول وهي تضحك....ياحليلك ياهبه وانت معصبه لكن انا باوريك من تكون ورود حتى تعرفين ترفعين صوتك عليها والله ياهبه بتندمين وبتشوفين ...* 


*.......................* 
*دخلت ريناد غرفتها...رجعت تشوفها بعين ريناد الاوليه تلمست كل انحاء واركان الغرفه...لين مرت على اللاب توب....كشرت..اكرهك..رفعته ورمته بكل قوتها عاالارض لين صار قطع صغيره....مسكت راسها وهي تبكي ...مااصدق اني انخدعت بهاالسهوله...لهالدرجه طلعت ساذجه؟؟ يكذب علي من شهور وانا اصدق حب وخرابيط لين حبيته وصدقته..واخر شئ يطلع مين..مازن ماغيره ..* 
*رمت نفسها عالسرير وحطت راسها عالمخده وهي تحس انه بينفجر من الالم اللي فيه...بيودها تنفض هالذكرى والافكار من راسها...* 
*تذكرت كل شئ صار بينها وبينه..ضحكهم..نظراتهم المجهوله لبعض وراها الف معنى ومعنى....رن جوالها مسحت دموعها على طول وكان هو المتصل عطته مشغول على طول...* 
*ليه متصل بعد يكمل علي..رسل لها مسج* 


*(( ارجوك ريناد ارفعيه..لازم نتفاهم))* 


*هذا ايش يبي مني اكثر ..حب وحبيته..وصنته وبعدين يرميني ...حرام عليك يامازن كسرت قلبي بدون رحمه والله حرام ..* 
*دق الباب عليها مسحت دموعها على طول*  
*ماهر: ريناد افتحي الباب* 
*ريناد: اممم ماهر لحظه بس انتظر* 
*ماهر: انا تحت تعالي ابيك مو تتأخرين* 
*ريناد: اوكي* 
*قامت غسلت وجهها وحطت كريم وفكت شعرها ..حتى يطلع شكلها طبيعي وماحد يحس انها كانت تبكي ونزلت* 
*كان ماهر جالس مع بشار وحور معاهم....* 
*جلست مقابل حور وافتعلت ابتسامه بصعوبه....* 
*حور: والحين بتصارخين علي مثل قبل* 
*توسعت ابتسامه ريناد...وقامت لحور ورمت نفسها بحضنها....* 
*ماهر : احم وانا مالي في الطيب نصيب* 
*ريناد: هههههههههه* 
*قامت وحضنت اخوها وحبته على راسه* 
*بشار: وانا رينادووه ترى بابكي مثل الحريم*  
*ماهر: مو ناقصينك يالدب* 
*بشار وهو يقلد الحريم: حرام ترى ازعل واصيح* 
*حور: هههههههههههههههههه ازعل محد بيراضيك* 
*بشار: زوجتي تراضيني* 
*ماهر: لاتستعجل على الهم وانا اخوك* 
*طالعته حور بنص عين وضربته بخفه على رجله* 
*ماهر: اييييييي*  
*حور: تستاهل* 
*ماهر: ههههه المهم ايش كنت باقولكم...انا المغرب كلمت عمي واقترحت عليه فكره ان بكره نسوي عزيمه علشان الوالد شرايكم؟* 
*ريناد: الراي رايكم* 
*حور: أي عمي يستاهل والله*  
*بشار فكره حلوه*  
*ماهر: خلاص حور كلمي خالتك ام مازن وقولي لها* 
*حست بغصه وعلى طول لفت الناحيه الثانيه ...اووف لازم بيجي ويمكن بعد اشوفه....اكرهه ماابي اشوفه طول حياتي ...قامت قبل ماتخونها دموعها* 
*ريناد: يلا انا باروح ارتاح تعبانه شوي..تصبحوا على خير* 
*الكل: وانت من اهله*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صحى وطالع حوله مفزوع..حلم ولا علم اللي صار...فرك عينه وتذكر كل اللي صار امس ..اخ ياليته كان حلم
نزل الصاله وكانت امه تتكلم في التلفون اشرت له بيدها حتى يجلس جنبها...
ام مازن: هههههه لا اكيد....طبعا..متى بتروحون؟....خلاص الساعه وحده زين...ان شاء الله...ماراح نتأخر سلمي على العيال وابو محمد...فمان الله
مازن: ايش فيها خالتي؟
ام مازن: مسويين عزيمه في بيت ابو ماهر
سكت ونزل راسه....ريناد لامفر منك....
ام مازن: يمه مازن شفيهم عيونك حمر...مانمت؟
مازن: نمت ساعه وحده بس
ام مازن: ليش يمه كذا..فيك شئ؟
مازن: لايمه بس تعبان 
ام مازن وهي تقوم: اجيب لك اسبرين
مازن: أي ياليت يمه راسي منفجر 
بعد ماجابته وشرب الدواء....
ام مازن: ودينا بعد ساعه طيب؟
مازن: خلاص اوكي اوديكم وبرجع
ام مازن: ليش مابتنزل
مازن: يمه عندي شغل مع واحد من الربع..
ام مازن: مو حلوه يامازن لازم تنزل تسلم على ابوماهر اليوم بيطلع
مازن: خلاص امره العصر واسلم عليه
ام مازن: براحتك ياولدي

.....................

وصلت شوق بيت عمها الساعه 12 ونص وصعدت على طول غرفه ريناد ودقت الباب
ريناد وهي تتزين بملل: بشار تعال بعدين
فتحت الباب وطلت براسها
شوق: مو بشار 
ريناد: بسيطه مارحنا بعيد خطيبته
شوق وهي تدخل: هههههههه ....الله الله ايش هالزين
ريناد: اعوض عن اللي داخلي....اشغل نفسي بأي شئ
شوق وهي تحط يدها على كتف ريناد: مابتقولين لي اللي صار امس؟
ريناد وهي ترمي الحكل: ماصار شئ
شوق: ليه اجل طحتي غشيانه؟ وايش معنى مازن الوحيد اللي كان معك
ريناد: شوق ماصار شئ 
شوق: اكذبي على غيري اووكي
رمت كل المكياج اللي كان عندها ولفت لشوق والدموع لعينها...
ريناد بانفعال: تبين تعرفين؟ طيب تدرين ان احمد طلع مازن الكذاب...كذب علي ومادري من وين اخذ ايميلي على اساس مايعرفني خلاني احبه وبعدين...
ماقدرت تكمل لان شوق حطت يدها على فمها تسكتها وجلست على طرف السرير وهي مو مصدقه اللي تقوله ريناد...
شوق: تمزحين....مايصير
ريناد: ياليت لو كنت امزح
شوق: وكيف عرفتي؟
ريناد: انا اصلا كنت عارفه انه بيروح البحرين قالي قبل مانروح...هناك ضايقوني شباب دقيت له كنت خايفه وقال بيجي لي.....واكتشفت الحقيقه ياشوق...انا انخدعت 
شوق: مايسويها مازن
ريناد بسخريه: ههههه سواها وخلص 
شوق: انتي صاحيه..ايش تقولين مازن صحيح احيانا مغرور ومفتخر بنفسه لكن قلبه صافي مثل الذهب...مستحيل يأذيك مستحيل
ريناد: اكذبي على نفسك بهالكلام ياشوق ...هذي هي حقيقه مازن ولد خالتك
شوق: باكلمه واتفاهم معاه
ريناد: لا تكلميه
بصراحه كان في سببين للرفض..الاول ماتبي أي حلقه وصل تربطهم من جديد..والثاني...فكره انه يكلم بنت غيرها حتى لو كانت شوق عصبتها...وكرهت نفسها على هاالاحساس....
اوووف لازم انساه اسحبه من دمي...مو اغار عليه
شوق: مو مصدقه اللي قلتيه وكيف عرف ايميلك ...وبعدين كيف ماعرفتي صوته
ريناد: هذا اللي صار ماحسيت بتشابه الاصوات ..لكن لحظه
شوق: شنو؟؟؟
جلست عالسرير وهي تتذكر انها قالت لمحمد وعطته الرقم
ريناد: شووق محمد يدري بالموضوع ويعرف رقمه ....ليش ماقال لي
شوق: كيييييييييييييف ماقالك؟؟
ريناد: والله ماقال لي انا لازم اسأله ماتوقعت محمد يسويها ...ليه ماحذرني ؟ ليه يسكت ..ليييش
دمعت عينها ..وتمنت بهاللحظه الموت....الحل الوحيد حتى تنسى.....
شوق: حبيبتي ريناد هدي بالك..لاتسوين في نفسك كذا
ريناد: كلهم خدعوني حتى محمد اللي كنت اتصوره يخاف علي ويعزني 
شوق: ريناد هالكلام مايفيد الحين...في سر بالموضوع..قصه انها لعبه من مازن ماتدخل مخي وبعدين لو شفتي خوفه عليك امس والحيره اللي بعينه ماقلتي هالكلام....
ريناد: ممثل بارع
شوق: روحي زين انا ماراح اسكت عن الموضوع
ريناد: شوق رجاء الموضوع يخصني ويخص مازن ماابي حد يتدخل فيه
شوق: براحتك
تقربت من شوق وحبتها على راسها
ريناد: يؤؤ شوق مااقصد لاتزعلين تحمليني صايره اعصابي مشدوده
شوق: خبله مازعلت منك
ريناد: ههههههههههههه
شوق: يلا كملي مكياجك وخلينا ننزل
ريناد: طيب*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كانت ريناد لابسه بدله عنابيه موديلها هندي....وحاطه لها شدو ابيض وكحل داخل عيونها...وقلوس وردي وطالعه نعوومه وحلوه خاصه ان شعرها تاركته مو مربوط ورا ظهرها.....
نزلت وسلمت عالكل ولما جات تسلم على ام مازن حست بشئ غريب ضغطت على نفسها حتى تطلع الابتسامه طبيعيه...بعدها راحت جلست جنب ام محمد....
ام محمد: ماشاء الله قمر....ياريناد
ريناد: تسلمين خالتي..تصدقين وحشتيني
وحطت راسها بحضن ام محمد 
حور: يمه مااتصلت عليكم خلود
ام محمد: محمد يقول كلمها....
ابتسمت هبه من سمعت اسمه واتنهدت.....مادري ايش سوى بالموضوع للحين لاحس ولاخبر....
حور: كلمتني امس
ام محمد: جد؟؟؟ شقالت
حور: بتجي بعد 4 ايام تقريبا
شوق: لاتقوليييييين جد؟
ام محمد: ياه وحشتني بنيتي واخيرا
حور: أي والله وحشتنا
شوق: متى بيوصل عمي 
حور: ماهر مع محمد وبشار راحوا يجيبوه ولين الحين ماوصلوا...مادري ليش
الكل كان ينتظر وصول ابوماهر على احر من الجمر لكن ريناد كانت متوتره ومتشوقه اكثر من الكل الى ابوها.....
هبه: اجل ريناد بتجين المدرسه يوم السبت
لفت على هبه مستغربه من سؤالها...وتذكرت كل كلام ورود لها وكرهت المدرسه ماودها تروح
ريناد: اكيد لازم ارجع المدرسه
سمعوا صوت بوابه البيت تنفتح..وسياره تدخل قامت ريناد على طول وطلت من النافذه ..ابتسمت يوم شافت ابوها ينزل وبشار ماسكه من يده يساعده ينزل...
طلعت له بره وركضت لين صارت بحضنه وبكت اكثر من أي مره
ريناد: يبه وحشتني
ابوماهر وهو يمسح على راسها: وانتي اكثر حبيبتي ريناد.....شلونك وشلون راسك الحين
ريناد: بخير يالغالي لاتحاتيني انت شلونك؟
ابوماهر: لاالحمدلله
بشار: يلا لاتوقفيه بره حر ادخلي ...
ريناد: يلا
ودخلوا الصاله....
ابوماهر: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
ابوماهر: كيف حالكم؟
ام محمد: هلا ابوماهر حياك...الحمدلله عالسلامه
ابوماهر: الله يسلمك ام محمد...شلونك ام مازن؟
ام مازن: الحمدلله...ماتشوف شر يابو ماهر
ابو ماهر: الشر مايجيكم..
حور: تو مانور البيت عمي شلونك؟
ابوماهر: هلا بدلوعه عمها.....انا بخير الحمدلله على كل حال
كانت هبه جالسه بملل....وينه محمد مو معاهم....اووف يعني ماباشوفه اليوم
ام محمد: بشار وينه محمد؟
ابتسمت...ياخالتي تقرين افكاري
بشار: راح يجيب شويه اغراض مع ماهر اقول خالتي وينه مازن؟
ام مازن: يقول مشغول مع ربعه 
ريناد في قلبها...احسن ماودي بشوفته احلى خبر سمعته اليوم
ابوماهر: ماعنده سالفه بشار دق عليه خليه يجي يتغدى
اوووف ليش يايبه كذا..ماابيه يجي ماابي اشووفه....
جات بهالوقت الخادمه وطلبت من حور تطلع لماهر ....طلعت له المطبخ الخارجي شافته يدخل الغداء للمطبخ....ابتسمت ودخلت وراه....
حور: الله كل هذا غداء؟؟؟ ماشاء الله
ابوماهر: الوالد يستاهل اكثر ..يلا جربي وقولي رايك
اخذت ملعقه وقامت تتذوق...وهو يطالعها على جنب..فديت حرمتي والله تطيح الطير من السماء
ماهر: حور تدرين انك حلوه
حور: الحين بس عرفت؟ من زمان والله انا حلوه
ماهر وهو يمسك يدها: الا ادري ومذوبتني فيك ليل نهار
حور: جد؟؟؟
ماهر: حور بجد احبك والله
حور: وانا اكثر...
ماهر: شرايك نهرب ونخليهم 
حور: هههههههههههههههههه تخيل م
دخلت عليهم شوق وحور على طول سحبت يدها من يد ماهر
شوق: الله الله ياسلااااااااااااااااااام بالمطبخ عاد مكان ابدا مو رومنسي
ماهر: هههههههههههههه مالك شغل انتي
حور: اممم احم شوق تبين شئ؟
شوق: وانتي مسويه فيها خجوووله اقول ابوي يبيك 
حور: طيب...

بعد ماطلعت شوق شافت محمد يمشي لوراء البيت ...وقفت مكانها..شفيه ليه رايح هناك..اممم مادري ادخل احسن ....

.........................
رسل لها مسج يقول لها تجي وراء البيت...يبيها بموضوع قامت وراحت له وهي طايره من الفرح....شافته يروح ويرجع ...ويديه الثنتين في جيوب بنطلونه...
هبه: محمد
محمد: هلا هبه شلونك
هبه: بخير الحمدلله وانت
محمد: تمام....امممممم باخذ رايك يموضوع
هبه: قول
محمد: توافقين علي لو خطبتك
ابتسمت ابتسامه عريضه مثل اللي نشوفها بدعايه كرست.....وحست خلاص بتصارخ من الفرح ..
نجحت خطتي هيييييييييييييه يس
هبه: من جدك محمد؟
محمد: موافقه؟
هبه وهي تتغلى: امممم فاجأتني بصراحه محمد
محمد: هبه انا فكرت بكلامك واكتشفت انك الانسانه اللي تناسبني 
هبه: اللي تشوفه
محمد ببتسامه: اجل مبروك مقدما
هبه: ومبروك لك
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد الغداء تجعوا الحريم بالصاله للمره الثانيه والشباب طلعوا بره الحديقه وجلسوا هناك...وللاسف ماعرفوا بوجود مازن اللي جاء بعد ماحن عليه بشار
شوق: رنوش
ريناد: هلا 
شوق: قومي نطلع بره
ريناد: لحظه باجيب عبايتي 
شوق: يلا
وهم يمشون ضحك وسوالف ومزح وصلوا عند مكان الجلسه العربيه اللي مسوينها بره....وشافت ريناد اخر شخص تتمنى تشوفه ....
حاولت تتراجع بس شوق مسكتها بقوه من يدها
شوق: خبله انتي لو حس محمد او بشار بشئ
ريناد: خلي محمد يعرف هو اصلا يعرف بس ساكت
شوق: مو وقت عصبيتك يلا نروح
وهم يمشوا حست بنظرات مازن المصوبه تجاهها طنشت ...وجلست مع شوق على جنب
محمد: هلا وغلا
شوق: هلا فيك حمود..تغديتوا؟
محمد: قبلكم يالدبه
لفت شوف لمازن لقته متوتر ومو مرتاح بجلسته.....
شوق: اقول مازن
رفع راسه بدون مايقول شئ
شوق: كيف يعني اقتنعت وجيت؟
مازن وهو يحاول يكون ريلاكس : اممم والله بشار اتصل وحن الا اجي وترك اشغالي وجيت 
محمد: تدرون بجد احساس حلو...ريناد رجعت لها ذاكرتها وعمي طلع من المستشفى
بشار: ايه الحمدلله كلوووووووش
محمد: ههههههههههه فضحتنا 
شوق: ههههههههههههههههههههه
الكل يضحك الا هو وهي ويسترقوا نظرات لبعض.....حسها متوتره وترجف اكثر مره...حب يريحها ويخلصها من هالموقف
مازن: اقول ريناد
انتفض قلبها من قال اسمها...ولفت عليه بعين حزينه مغلفه بالدموع....
مازن: الله لايهينك اسألي الوالده متى تبي تروح؟
ريناد: اوكي
قامت بسرعه واختفت عنهم....دخلت غرفه الضيوف ورمت نفسها على اول كرسي واجهها....والبروده تسري بكل جسمها....كل هذا تأثير مازن عليها .....عيونه بحر يجري فيه نهر اسود...كيف هاالانسان قدر يهزني بهالطريقه كييف..
خليتني احبك وبعدين هدمت هالحب...ليش ؟ والدنيا مارحمتني بعد تعذبني وانا صابره بس لين متى والله اني تعبت...الام وراحت..الاب والله الوحيد يعلم بحالته...الحبيب وطلع خاين ايش اكثر يالدنيا ...
نزلت دموعها الحايره على خدها....حست بيد على كتفها .....
شوق: ريناد والله حرام عليك ارحمي نفسك 
ريناد بصوت متهدج: شوق افهميني احبه ليه عذبني هالعذاب
شوق: وهو يحبك انا متأكده ياريناد
بعدت عن شوق وشالت يدها بكل قسوه
ريناد: أي حب اللي تتكلمي عليه...هذا واحد كذاب مايعرف شئ عن الحب
شوق: اوكي اوكي براحتك بس مو تعصبي هذي نفسك وامسحي دموعك مانبي حد يحس
اخذت شوق منديل ومسحت دموع ريناد وشوي من الكحل اللي سال من عينها وطلعوا بره وكملوا سوالف مع الموجودين........

وبعد ساعتين من الوقت....
شوق: ريناد اووووف ملل هنا قومي نطلع بره...نشم هواء
ريناد: لامافيه...ليه تبين تطلعين ؟
شوق: احسن من هنا بذمتك عاجبتك هالسوالف قومي نجلس عالمسبح
ريناد: لاشوق اخاف اشوفه 
شوق: ماراح نمر عليهم بنروح من الجهه الثانيه
ريناد: مافيه
ام مازن: هبه دقي على اخوك خليه يجهز السياره
حور: خالتي بدري خليكم
ام مازن: بدري من عمرك بنروح خلاص ياحور
حور: زورينا عاد لاتقطعي
ام مازن: ان شاء الله
بعد ماسكرت هبه اللي كانت تتكلم بصوت مو مسموع من الفوضه لفت شوق لريناد...
شوق: ها ارتحتي اكيد الحين طلع يشغل السياره يلا قوومي
ريناد: يلا
شوق: يؤؤ لحظه ريناد جوالي خليته فوق
ريناد: روحي جيبيه بسرعه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طلعت هبه مع ام مازن...بعد دقايق طلعت وراهم ريناد الحديقه وهي تغني...* 
*وهي مندمجه اخر اندماج باالاغنيــــه وفجأه....*
*مازن: تصدقين ان صوتك حلو*
*جمدت مكانها وماتحركت...مازن بعد؟؟؟؟؟صار كابوس يلاحقني وين مااروح مثل ظلي بالضبظ*
*لفت بشويش وراسها للارض...*
*شفيني منزله راسي...لازم اكون قويه حتى مايحس اني منكسره قدامه*
*رفعت راسها بتحدي وحطت عينها بعينه وابتسمت بسخريه*
*ريناد: انت مارحت؟*
*مازن: ليه تبيني اروح؟*
*ريناد: مو على اساس بتوصل امك واختك*
*مازن: محمد تبرع على اساس عنده مشوار على طريقه يعني*
*ريناد: ياخساره...ماكنت اتمنى هالشئ*
*مازن: لهالدرجه مو طايقه وجودي قريب منك*
*ريناد: أي ماابيك اوكي* 
*مازن بعد فتره صمت:.......ريناد لازم نتكلم*
*لفت عنه حتى تمشي: مابيننا أي كلام باي*
*مازن: احلفك بأغلى شئ عن تسمعيني*
*ريناد وهي تلف له: وليش اسمعك؟ مو كفايه اللي سمعته منك وصدقته وهمتني بحب ماله وجودي وجاي تقول اسمعيني بعد*
*مازن: ماكنت اعرف ياريناد..*
*ريناد: مازن العب غيرها....عارفتك زين..بس اللي ماكنت اعرفه انك تطلع..ممثل بارع لهالدرجه*
*مازن: ريناد حرام عليك شفتي العذاب اللي تحسينه انا احس اضعافه*
*ريناد: وفر هالكلام لنفسك ارجوك انت في طريق وانا في طريق انساني*
*مازن: بهالسهوله؟*
*نزلت راسها وهي تتذكر شئ*
*ريناد: مازن انت حتى اسمك الحقيقي ماقلته لي ...وتبيني اصدقك بعد؟*
*مازن: الجوهره..اووه اقصد ريناد....اثنينا بالهوا سوا صح؟*
*ريناد: انا بنت*
*مازن: والبنت على راسها ريشه؟ اثنينا كنا نحب بعض*
*ريناد: انت رجال مافيها شئ* 
*مازن: بس ماكنت بالنسبه لك رجال عادي كنت حبيبك*
*قال اخر كلمه بصوت اعلى وبتحدي.....*
*ريناد: حبيبي سابقا الحين ولاشئ*
*مازن: تحبيني غصبا عنك رضيتي ولا بكيفك*
*ريناد: تتحداني يعني؟*
*مازن: مااظن تنسين اللي بيننا بسهوله*
*دمعت عينها بيأس وجلست على حافه المسبح حست ان قواها كلها انهدت...رفعت عينها تطالعه...حتى انت يامازن احلى شئ بحياتي....طلعت سراب مالك وجود.......*
*قرب منها.....وجلس على نفس المستوى*
*مازن: ريناد*
*ريناد: ــــــــــ*
*مازن: صدقيني ماكنت ادري...مثل ماانت ماعرفتي صوتي انا ماعرفت صوتك..والله لو تشوفين لهفتي امس لما عرفت انك رايحه البحرين فرحت من الخاطر...وتذكرين قلت لك لو صار لك شئ دقي علي انا موجود..تتوقعين لو كنت اخدعك واكذب عليك باقولك اتصلي فيني حتى اجيك؟ افضح نفسي بنفسي يعني؟* 
*كلامه مقنع بس على مين.....ماابي اكون ساذجه مره ثانيه ويستغل مشاعري مره ثانيه....*
*ريناد بهدوء: مازن*
*مازن: نعم*
*ريناد: ارجوك انساني اطلع من حياتي خلاص وانسى كل اللي صار بيننا*
*مازن: ريناد...مااقدر نسيتي اني احبك؟*
*ريناد: مازن ارجوك خلاص كفايه*
*مازن: ليه قسى قلبك؟ حرام عليك اللي تسوينه*
*ريناد وهي تلمح شوق اللي رجعت لما شافتهم جالسين سوا : مازن انتهينا الى هنا وبس*
*مازن: وحبنا؟ ومشاعرنا؟*
*ريناد:كل شخص يحتفظ بمشاعره لنفسه*
*مازن: ريناد...احبك*
*زلزلتها هالكلمه كان ودها تنسى كل اللي صار امس وتقوله وانا احبك اكثر.....بس صعب لفت له وهي تبتسم...*
*ريناد: هذا مصيرنا العذاب مكتوب لي من صغري...مالنا امل مع بعض...اذكرني بخير مع السلامه*
*مازن: ريناد*
*ريناد وهي تمشي: مافي امل...خلاص*
*كملت طريقها بكبرياء لين وصلت داخل البيت..ولقت محمد موجود*
*ريناد: محمد انت جيت ؟* 
*محمد: توني بس دخلت وينهم مااشوف حد*
*ريناد: مادري والله....ابيك بموضوع*
*محمد: تعالي اجلسي ..*
*راحت وجلست مقابله.....*
*ريناد: محمد ليش ماقلت لي حقيقه مازن؟*
*محمد: عرفتي؟*
*ريناد: جاوبني*
*محمد: تذكري يوم عرس خلود ايش قلتي لي؟ لاتتدخل بحياتي الخاصه وهذا انا ماتدخلت وخليتك تعرفين لوحدك*
*ريناد: انت من جدك ليش؟ على كلمه طلعت مني وانا معصبه....المفروض تقولي الحقيقه*
*محمد: المهم انك عرفتي وخلاص....ريناد لاتزعلين مني*
*ريناد: وليش ازعل...الغلط مني يامحمد مو منك...*
*محمد: مو عيب الانسان يغلط ريناد استفيدي من غلطتك*
*ريناد: معاك حق...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الساعه 6 المغرب حس بالملل وهو جالس صحيح بشار قالب المجلس سوالف وضحك بس اللي داخله اكبر واعظم.... يضحك لهم وبداخله عذاب الدنيا....قام حتى يروح 
بشار: ها ابو الشباب على وين
مازن: خلاص باروح
محمد: اقعد زين قال بيروح يادوبها الساعه 6 
سكت مازن وهو يطالع محمد..غريب امرك اليوم اخلاقك متعدله على غير العاده يلا دوووم
مازن: لا والله خيرها في غيرها نعسان باروح البيت انام..مانمت امس الا ساعه وحده
بشار: مو منكم يالدب من اللي اخذت عقلك 
اه لو تدري يابشار ان اختك هي اللي ماخذه عقلي وقلبي 
مازن: تطمن محد...يلا سلم
بشار: يمكن امرك الليل نروح القهوه
مازن: خلاص تم.....فمان الله
ماصدق صار بسياره وشخط على طول وقام يسرع.....
حس انه بدوامه عايشه هو بوسطها كيف يطلع منها؟ هالشئ اللي ماكان يعرفه ..ابتسم بسخريه القدر منه ....
كنت اضحك عاللي يحبون ويسوون قصص حب وشوق ووله واخر شئ اطلع اخس واحد فيهم وحابب مين..ريناد ماغيرها
اخ لكن الغلط مو منها الغلط مني انا لقافتي هي السبب ليه اخذ ذيك الورقه اللي عليها ايميلها واضيفها ليييييش
ايش هااللقافه يامازن....يلا من عاب استعاب مثل مايقولوا واللي صار صار.....
تذكر بشكل سريع كلماتها له اليوم( كذاب) ( كل شخص يحتفظ بمشاعره الى نفسه) ( انتهينا) ( انت بطريق وانا بطريق)...غمض عينه وهو يضغط بيده اليسار على الكرسي....
ريناد اليوم جرحت كبريائي ورفضت حبي بصريح العباره..المشكله مستحيل تفهمني لان اكيد ماراح تفكر اصلا تفهمني ...بس يامازن اللي سمعته منها اليوم كفايه...حاولت استميلها بكل الطرق بس عنيده مو راضيه تسمعني اصلا رافضتني خلاص....بتعب معاها لين افهمها الحقيقه بتعب....الله يعينني..

طيب..ورود...ريناد كيف بتتصرف معاها بيتهاوشوا الثنتين؟؟ أي ليش لا ...وبتتعقد المشكله اكثر
لا....لازم اكلم شوق واقول لها ......

شوق: الو
مازن: اهلين شوق
شوق: هلا مازن اخبارك
مازن: بخير عسى مو مشغوله
شوق: لا شدعوه....
مازن: اسمعيني شوق باقولك شئ
شوق: تفضل
مازن: يوم السبت طبعا ريناد بتداوم 
شوق: أي بتداوم في المدرسه
مازن: ماابيكم تحتكون في ورود ولاتكلمونها
شوق: لا ريناد ماراح تسكت انا متأكده من هالشئ
مازن بعصبيه: انا ايش اقول اسمعيني للاخر
شوق: انزين لاتزف
مازن:ورود انا اللي بتفاهم معاها ياويلكم انت وريناد ان قربتوا منها
شوق: وليش ان شاء الله؟
مازن: ياخبله كذا بتزيدوا المشكله تعقيد...مانبي مشاكل اكثر
شوق: وصور ريناد اللي عندها؟
مازن: لك علي يومين ويرجعوا عند هبه 
شوق: ايش بتسوي لها؟
مازن: خلي هالموضوع علي.....انا اتصرف باي
شوق: باي
..................

بعد 4 ايام من الاحداث السابقه...

خلود وناصر رجعوا من السفر وراحوا دايركت بيت ابو ناصر لانهم بيسكنون هناك ...

كانت جالسه بغرفتها ملانه تنتظر ناصر يرجع .....دقت عليها ساره الباب ودخلت
خلود: اهلين سويره تعالي
ساره: هلا فيك اخبارك؟
خلود: تمام وانت؟
ساره: مو بخير
خلود: افا ليش ساره؟
ساره: خلود ابي منك خدمه
خلود: تفضلي
ساره: بكره علي اختبار انجليزي وفي قاعده مو فاهمتها
خلود: بس؟ غالي والطلب رخيص
ساره وهي تحضن خلود: تسلمين خلود ماتقصرين يلا تعالي معاي الغرفه....الا ناصر وينه؟
خلود: مادري ياساره...
ساره: اجل مين اللي يدري
خلود: يادبه يلا قووووووومي
ساره: هههه انزين يلا يلا

.............................

صار لها 3 ايام مداومه بالمدرسه طول هاالايام وهي وشوق يتحاشون ورود تبعا لكلام مازن..بس ريناد الحره ذابحتها بودها تروح لورود وتشدها من شعرها قدام كل البنات حتى ترتاح...
وقت البريك نزلت مع شوق
شوق: تعالي نشتري لنا فطور
ريناد: حشى لا والله ماادخل في هالزحمه
شوق: اجل انتظريني هنا ماراح اتأخر ....
ريناد: اوكي
راحت شوق..وريناد دخلت عالمها الخاص وتفكر...بس حست بيد على ظهرها لفت على طول وكانت فاطمه بنت خالة ورود....ايش تبي ذي بعد لااعرفها ولاتعرفني .....ليش جايه تكلمني
فاطمه: مرحبا
ريناد: اهلا....فاطمه صح؟
فاطمه: عليك نور بنت خالة ورود...الحمدلله عالسلامه
ريناد: الله يسلمك
فاطمه: مابغيتي ترجعي المدرسه
ريناد: والله اظن كنت تعرفين زين ظروفي خاصه ان ورود اساس البلا بنت خالتك
فاطمه بلهجه دفاع: بنت خالتي ماسوت شئ..اصلا...
قاطعتها: بس لو سمحتي اللي جاني منكم كفايه ومو مستعده اسمع أي تبريرات
فاطمه: لكن صحيح اللي سمعته؟
ريناد: وايش اللي سمعتوه بعد؟
فاطمه: انك اصلا مخطوبه لمازن
سكتت شوي...شفيها ذي ايش تخرف....انا ومازن مخطوبين؟؟؟ الله لايقولها
ريناد: من قالك؟
فاطمه: بصراحه هبه قالت لورود اليوم 

ابتمست ريناد..امممم ذكيه ياهبه..قايله لورود ان مازن خطيبي حتى تبعد عنه وتحس على دمها..
وتتأكد ان مالها امل معاه.....
ريناد: والله دامك سمعتي هالخبر من اخت المعني باالامر المفروض تعرفين بذكائك اذا كان صحيح او لا....
كشرت فاطمه وكأنها كانت تنتظر اجابه ثانيه....
ريناد حتى تعصب فاطمه: ولاتسغربين ان سمعتي أي خبر.....كل شئ جايز وانت فاهمه قصدي
وابتسمت ريناد وبعدت عن فاطمه اللي راحت ركض الى ورود 
ورود: ها ايش قالت سألتيها؟؟
فاطمه: الظاهر كلام هبه صح البنت مرتاحه عادي وتتكلم بثقه...الظاهر مزون يحبها
ورود : حبها برص مازن لي انا وبس...بس معقوله يحبها؟
فاطمه: والظاهر هي تحبه بعد هالشئ واضح من عيونها
ورود: يعني ماكفاها اللي صار لها..هين اوريهم
فاطمه: ايش بتسووين بعد..خلاص خليهم في حالهم يحبون بعض مازن مايبيك ياورود
ورود: والله ماراح اخليهم يتهنون دقيقه وحده

......................

كانوا يتمشون بره في حديقه المدرسه....
شوق: وانا اشتري الفطور شفت فطوم اللزقه معاك 
ريناد: أي تخيلي شوشو جايه تسألني صحيح انك خطيبه مازن
شوق: يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ من وين جابت هالكلام
ريناد: هبه حتى توقف ورود عن حدها وتسكتها قالت لها هالشئ
شوق: وهبه هذي كيف تسمح لنفسها تنشر اشاعات مو صحيحه
ريناد: ياشيخه مو احسن من الفضايح اللي بتسويها 
شوق: لافضايح ولاشئ...تحبون بعض فيها شئ؟؟ 
ريناد: بلا حب بلا اوهام ...لازم اتكلم مع هبه وبعدها الف على ورود واتفاهم معاها واخذ صوري
شوق: مخبوله انت...مازن مهددني مانقرب منها ولانكلمها
ريناد: هو ماله داعي بالموضوع....لانه يخصني
شوق: ياخبله خليه هو يتصرف معاها ويوقفها عند حدها انتظري اسبوع عاالاقل 
ريناد: اوووف بنتظر وباشوف هاالاخ ايش بيطلع معاه.....انت شفتي هبه اليوم؟
شوق: ماشفتها احتمال غايبه
ريناد:اجل ابيك تعطيني رقم بيت خالتك علشان اكلمها...
شوق: تم ...
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بالفعل طلعت هبه غايبه اخذت ريناد الرقم من عند شوق ..ماتدري ليش كانت حاسه انها بتسمع صوته...قوت قلبها ودقت الرقم
مازن: الو
انا قايله...احساسي في مكانه
مازن: الوووووو
ايش اسوي الحين ياربي...اسكر؟ بس عندهم كاشف وانا داقه من جوالي اكيد شاف رقمي الحين....
مازن: مين؟ ريناد؟؟؟
ريناد: ايوه
مازن: شفيك ساكته؟
ريناد: ها...لاسلامتك
مازن بصوت كله حنان ودفا : وحشتيني
ريناد بجديه: لو سمحت مازن...
مازن: سوري
ريناد: هبه موجوده؟
مازن: هبه؟ ايش تبين منها؟
ريناد: موجوده او لا؟
مازن: اول مره تدقين تبينه...ا خير في شئ؟...صار شئ بالمدرسه؟
ريناد: ليش يهمك؟؟
مازن: اكيد...لان الموضوع مايخصك لوحدك يخصني معاك
ابتسمت بسخريه..وانا اللي فاكره انك خايف علي
ريناد: أي صار شئ...
مازن: اللي هو؟
ريناد: مو لازم تعرفه
مازن: احم..اي محمد وايش كمان
ريناد: محمد؟ حد جنبك
مازن: أي والله خلاص انا ادق عليك حمود 
ريناد: لاتتصل لو سمحت
مازن: متى يناسبك؟
ريناد: اقولك لاتتصل
مازن: بعد 10 دقايق ؟ خلاص تم ماراح اتأخر باي

**سكر قبل ماسمع جوابها....ضحكت غصبا عنها على حركته..اقوله لايدق يقول بعد 10 دقايق...فديته
حست لنفسها وقامت من السرير...ريناد شفيك؟ جنيتي الظاهر؟ ليكون حنيتي بس له ؟؟
وحسيتي بحنين لصوته؟ لا ابدا يامازن لاتحلم بهالشئ..مستحيل انسى كل اللي سويته لي..
لازم ابعدك من حياتي..والملم نفسي وانسى..بس بقدر انسى مازن؟ بقدر انسى حنانه ونظراته وضحكاته
ورومنسيته....صعب انساك يامازن لاني احبك ....ولانك روحي اللي ماقدر اعيش بدونها بس مجبوره..


اتصل رفعته على طول والانكسار واضح في صوتها.....
ريناد: ايش تبي؟
مازن: بلاش منه هاالاسلوب تسمحين؟
ريناد: لامااسمح طيب..ولو سمحت لاتتصل
مازن ببرود: مو داق لسواد عينك فاهمه
ريناد بخوف: اجل؟
مازن: ايش صار بالمدرسه؟ هذا اللي يهمني اما انت...تعرفين اني احبك لكن عزه نفسي اقوى من حبي...حطي هالشئ في بالك اوكي؟
نزلت دموعها من بعد هالجمله....حاولت توقفهم بس عبث
مازن: مابتتكلمين
ريناد: ماصار شئ
مازن: اجل ليش داقه لهبه؟ لاتقولين تسولفين عارف ان علاقتكم مش ولابد
ريناد:خلاص مو مهم
مازن: ريناد حركات الاطفال خليها على جنب وتكلمي
ريناد: فاطمه بنت خالة ورود
مازن: بعد لورود دخل بالموضوع؟ طيب كملي
ريناد: جات وسألتني اذا كنا......مخطوبين
ابتسم وحس بفرحه غريبه...وتخيل ان ريناد خطيبه..عجبته هالفكره
مازن: اوكي وبعدين؟
ريناد: سألتها من قال لك قالت هبه قالت لورود....

ههههههه ياريناد هذي فرصتي لازم اشرقك واغربك واسهرك واتعبك حتى تحنين لي وترجعين مثل قبل....ادري تحبيني بس تكابرين....لكن لازم اكسر غرورك وبتصيرين لي انا وبس....
مازن: وانت نكرتي طبعا؟
ريناد: لا مو مجبوره انكر خلي اختك تتصرف
مازن بعصبيه مفتعله: شنو؟؟؟؟ ليش ماانكرتي؟؟ليكون عجبتك الاشاعه ؟ ها؟ اكيد عجبتك وسكتي ماحبيتي تنكرين ايش هاللي سويته 
ريناد: انا؟
ياربي ليش يصارخ علي انا ماسويت شئ غلط....
مازن: لا خيالك...المفروض تنكرين...شنو بعد خاطبين والله سمعه ان تكرر هالموقف لاتعيدي حركتك طيب؟
ريناد: باي
مازن: براحتك باي
سكرت وهي مصدومه وعينها مفتوحه في الفراغ توقعته يفرح بهاالاشاعه مثلي ماانكر فرحت...بس طلعت اوهم نفسي لااكثر...غمضت عيونها واستسلمت لدموعها للمره الالف...

اما مازن كان مبسوط عاالاخر..كنت قاسي وجاف معاها بعد ريناد حساسه وتلاقيها تبكي الحين..ااه هي اللي تجبرني على هالتصرفات ....
اما الحين جاء دورك ياورود.....ادق عليها واشوف.. وان شاء الله تنجح خطتي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ورود: الو
مازن: مرحبا ورود؟
سكتت وهي تستوعب نبره الصوت ولما عرفته طارت في السماء من الفرحه
ورود: مازن؟؟؟ نو وي 
مازن وهو يضغط على نفسه: هههههههههه...اخبارك؟
ورود: تمام غريبه يعني داق علي
مازن: مو عارف كيف اشكرك ياورود
ورود: على شنو مازن؟
مازن: صدق اللي سمعته انك ماخذه صور لريناد و
قاطعته وهي ترجف من الخوف: من قالك؟
مازن: والله انك خطيره بجد ماشفت بنت مثلك
ورود: هههههههههههه لاتشكرني....بس توقعتك تتضايق
مازن: وليش اتضايق ياشيخه ومن تكون ريناد اصلا
ورود: يعني انت ماتحبها؟
مازن: لاوليش احبها؟ مثل اختي هبه بالضبط
فرحت من قلب ....طمتني يامازن
ورود: بس تدري انا اصلا ماعندي أي صور لريناد
مازن: كيف ماعندك؟
ورود: هههههههه كان مجرد تهديد لااكثر ولا اقل 
مازن: يعني مالها أي صوره عندك؟
ورود: لا والله 
مازن: اها طيب ورود مااطول عليك
ورود: انا ماصدقت دقيت علي ليه تسكر
مازن: بس تعبان شوي وبرتاح
ورود: اها ماعاش التعب 
مازن: باي
ورود: باي

سكر وهو يضحك ياربي كيف صدقناها ماعندها لاصور ولاشئ بس تهدد هالخبله..اووف هم وانزاح لازم اخبر شوق حتى تقول لريناد... وان شاء الله تقدر ريناد اللي اسويه علشانها وعلشان اشوفها مرتاحه ومبسوطه...*



*ياترى ريناد بتلين وبتفهم حب مازن الحقيقي لها؟

وبترجع له؟؟

ورود على ايش ناويه ؟؟

كل هذا بتعرفونه في الجزء القادم

تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*هههههههههههههههه*

*اكيييييييييييد مستانسة* 

*ولعلمش التنزيل بالهبل من الفنون الحديثة (( والمهمة بالنسبة لي ))* 
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس عجبتيني* 
*صايرة ولا حاتم الطائي* 
*تسلمي والله يدوووم الكرم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههه* 
*دوووم ياااااااارب مستانسه ..*
*ما شاء الله صرنا من اصحاب الفنون الحديثه ..*
*خلاص ولا يهمج هالمره بنزل بعد اسبوع ؟؟ اوكي؟؟*
*ههههههههههههههههه<<* *امززح معاج*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شمس الليالي

مشكوره دمعة حزن 
قريت القصه من قبل 
هذي القصه بنت عمتي اهي اللي كتبتها

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شمس الليالي ..*
*أهلاً بك فى صفحتي هذه ..*
*الشكر لك ع المرور والتعقيب الكريم ..*
*اووه .. خووش والله ما شاء الله بنت عمتك مبدعه ..*
*يالله عقبال ما نشوف ابداعك انتي بعد ..*
*يعطيك الف عافيه خيووه ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*يـــــــــا ربـــــــــــــي* 

*طيحتي قلبي* 

*زيين قلتي (( امززح معاج ))*
*لأنش لو ما قلتيها كنت بارتكب جريمة وبقتلش* 
*<<< أمزح وياش * 
*يا الله خلييش طيبة ونزلي اليوم كم جزء*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*
*ول .. صدق انج صغيره وخطيييييره*
*ان شاء الله .. يمكن اليوم انزل ويمكن بكره ..*
*انتظرينــــــــي ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الساعه 3 ونص الظهر كانت لسه صاحيه من النوم لفت الا ناصر واقف عند خزانه ملابسه
لف عليها وابتسم..ردت له الابتسامه وراحت لعنده

خلود: ليه ماصحيتني للغداء
ناصر: لاحبيبتي خذي راحتك انا اصلا للحين ماتغديت
خلود: ليش ناصر؟
ناصر: اتغدى وحبيبتي مو معاي مايصير
خلود: امممم اوكي بانزل اجهزه لك
ناصر: عندي فكره احلى 
خلود: اتحفنا بأفكارك
ناصر: هههههه شرايك نروح مطعم
خلود: امممم واي نت احلى فكره
ناصر: ايش تنتظرين يلا روحي البسي
خلود: هههههه موتروح عني ثوااني اسبح وانزل لك
ناصر: ان تأخرت يشخط السياره وبروح عنك وانت حره عاد
خلود: اوه ناااااااصر
ناصر: ههههههههه ليش اقدر يلا رووحي بسررعه

وصلوا المطعم وجلسوا على طاوله تطل على حديقه وبوسطها بركه
خلود: تصدق نفسي اسبح في بركه
ناصر: روحي احد ماسكك
خلود: اقوم انط فيها؟
ناصر: هاااااااااا يالدبه اشوف صدقتي تبيني اذبحك
خلود: انت قلت من شوي
ناصر: وانت بغيتيها من الله
خلود: ههههههههه
ناصر: ايش تبين تاكلين؟
خلود: امممممم أي شئ المهم يسد جوع

طلبوا لهم خفايف ..لما وصل الاكل شمت ريحته كانت طيبه صحيح ..ولكن ماقدرت تاكل
ناصر وهو يرفع راسه لها: من شوي تقولين جوعانه
خلود: مالي نفس ناصر
ناصر: يلا عن الدلع خوخه وكلي 
ضغطت على نفسها واكلت كانت جوعانه ولكن مو عارفه ليش مو قدره تاكل
خلود: موقادره اكل اكثر بس
ناصر: ليه شفيك؟
خلود: لايعه كبدي و...
قبل ماتكمل قامت وخطوات واسعه للحمام....استغرب من امرها..شفيها مو مشتهيه تاكل وتفرغ اللي ببطنها مو طبيعيه اخاف مريضه ....
رجعت ويدها على بطنها وجلست بتعب.....
ناصر: حبيبتي خلود شفيك؟ بأيش تحسين
خلود: لاسلامتك ناصر لاتحاتي
ناصر: كيف مااحاتيك عمري...تبين نرجع البيت ترتاحين؟
خلود: لا ليش كل هذا... تعب بسيط وبيروح كمل اكلك
ناصر: متأكده
خلود وهي تحط يدها على يده: تطمن

وكملوا اكلهم وبعدها راحوا البحر يتمشوا شوي...

لما رجعوا البيت لقوا سلمى اخت ناصر ومعاهم دينا بنت خالته
سلم ناصر عليهم وبعده خلود وجلسوا معاهم.......
ناصر: هلا والله باختي ماقلتي بتنزلين
سلمى: ولا انا كنت ادري زوجي عزم وجيت
ام ناصر: وين رحتوا ؟ كيف تطلعون بدون ماتعطوني خبر
كشرت خلود وهي مستنكره كلام ام ناصر....وقام تتكلم مع نفسها 
شدعوه نقول لك اطفال احنا..اووف الله يعيني عليها
ناصر: يمه ماشفناك الله يهداك ...اي اخبارك دينا بالجامعه
دينا: والله تمام الحمدلله
طالعت خلود الاثنين ونزلت راسها...ياربي اغار عليه ماودي يتكلم مع غيري بس هذي بنت خالته اووه ...
ناصر: وينك ليه ماتزورينا مثل قبل
ام ناصر بصوت عالي : وين تجي ياحسره من تزوجت صارت ماتزورنا انت ناسي انها كانت المفروض تصير زوجتك 
رفعت خلود راسها وطالعت دينا وناصر ......تصير زوجته؟؟ ماقال لي ان المفروض تكون خطيبته رسمي...
مو مجرد كلام بين اهل...شكل الموضوع كان بيتطور....اكيد امه لزمت عليه وهو رفض.....
بس ليه ماقال لي ان امه ماتبيني وكانت تبي دينا له.....هذا يفسر كرهها لي 
سلمى وهي تحاول تلطف الجو بعد مالاحظت توتر ناصر ونظرات خلود : امممم لايمه شدعوه...بس انشغلت صح دينا؟
دينا بارتباك : الا صح اكيد...
لاحظوا ساره تنزل بخفه عالدرج وتجلس جنب خلود
ساره: مرحبا
سلمى: هلا باللي قاطعه اختها حتى اتصال ماتتصل شدعوه سوير
ساره: شسوي فيك my future اهم منك
دينا: ههههههههه
سلمى: عشتووووو قامت ترطن انجليزي بعد
ساره: اجل ايش تفكرين اجل خوخه مرت اخوي عالفاظي...صح خلود؟
خلود ببتسامه بارده: اكيد ساره...عن اذنكم ياجماعه
ام ناصر: وين رايحه ماتشوفين الضيوف
خلود: اشوفهم ياخاتي دقايق وبرجع
اخذت شنطتها بعصبيه وركبت لغرفتها وناصر قام على طول بيلحقها بس امه وقفته
ام ناصر: شنو طفله تزعل وتروح تركض تراضيها
ناصر: يمه ليه سويتي كذا؟
ساره وهي تكلم سلمى: شصاير سلووم
سلمى: اسكتي ملقوفه
ام ناصر: يؤ ماقلت شئ هذي الحقيقه لو انت ماخذ دينا بنت خالتك مو احسن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دينا بعد هالجمله كرهت نفسها وتمنت لو ماجات بس سلمى نزلت الشرقيه ودقت عليها حتى تجي تزورها.....
ناصر: يمه ارجوك انسى هالموضوع قايل لك الف مره لاتفتحيه دينا مثل اختي...اووكي 
وصعد الدرج بسرعه ودخل الغرفه ولقاها جالسه عالكرسي اللي بالزاويه وضامه رجلها لحضنها ....وتبكي
راح وجلس عاالارض ومسك يدينها....
ناصر: خلود ليش تبكين حياتي
خلود: انت عارف ليه تسأل
كانت بتقوم بس مسكها بقوه ورجعها....
ناصر: خلود انا صحيح خطبت دينا بس ماصار نصيب
خلود: اها رفضتك قمت جيت لي...اجل ليه قلت لي من شفتك حبيتك وجيت اخطبك..تكذب علي ياناصر لو ماكنت تبيها اصلا مافكرت تخطبها رسمي...
ناصر: انا ياخلود اكذب عليك؟ هذي نظرتك لي؟
خلود بعصبيه: خلااااص لاتتكلم عن الموضوع اكثر ممكن؟
قام من مكانه ووقف مقابلها: اهدي الحين...بس ياخلود لاتحكمين على قبل ماتعرفين كل القصه 
خلود: أي قصه بعد؟
عطاها نظره بارده سريعه وطلع من الغرفه صادف سلمى عالدرج....مسكته من كتفه
ناصر: سلمى تكفين اتركيني
سلمى: شدعوه ناصر...تهاوشتوا؟
ناصر: اكيد من بعد كلام امي ايش تتوقعين اوووف متى برتاح متى
سلمى: تدري اترك خلود علي انا باكلمها
ناصر: اتركيها الحين هي معصبه ولاهي راضيه تسمعني وتصدقني
سلمى: انت ماعليك احنا حريم نفهم على بعض
ناصر: براحتك.....

دخلت الغرفه وراحت حضنت خلود...تشبثت فيها خلود اكثر وقامت تبكي
سلمى وهي تبعد عنها: خلود ليه كل هالدموع خلاص لاتسوين بنفسك كذا
خلود: سلمى صحيح كانت دينا خطيبه ناصر ..كان يبيها؟
سلمى: خلود ماكان يبيها لانه يعتبرها مثلنا وحده من خواته.....خلود صدقيني ناصر يحبك ويبيك انت ومستحيل يكذب عليك..علشانك تحدى امي واخذك....ودينا من عرفت بهالشئ رفضت علشان ناصر وعلشانك
خلود: جد؟
سلمى: أي ياخلود..روحي راضيه هذا زوجك مالك غيرك وماله غيرك من بعد عمر طويل ...
تطمني يالدلوعه ماقد مره فكر بغيرك جننتيه
خلود وهو تمسح دموعها: ههههههه وينه؟
سلمى: نزل تحت..والمسكينه دينا قامت وراحت بيتهم انحرجت من امي...معليش خلود امي اطباعها صعبه شوي
تحمليها علشان ناصر...اذا تحبينه
خلود: اكيد احبه ياسلمى وعلشانه بتحمل...

قامت من مكانها وحست بدوخه...اووف شفيني اليوم مو على بعضي....لاحظت سلمى هالشئ وقربت منها
سلمى: فيك شئ؟
خلود: لابس دوخه
سلمى: ليه عسى ماشر
خلود: مادري سلمى اليوم لايعه كبدي والحين دوخه 
سلمى وهي تبتسم ابتسامه عريضه: خلوووووود ليكووون حامل
فتحت عينها عالاخير وحطت يدها على بطنها....انا حامل؟ يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ معقووله؟؟؟ ياسلااام يافرحتي لو هالخبر صحيح
سلمى: هيييي اكلمك شفيك كل هذا فرحه
خلود: هههههه ياسلمى باموت من الفرح لو هالخبر صحيح
سلمى: اممممم روحي الصيدليه واخذي اختبار حمل منزلي ويااارب تطلعين حامل واصير عمه على غفله
خلود: ههههههههههههههه امين امين ياااااارب

وتصالحت مع زوجها بنفس اليوم وقررت تضغط على نفسها وتتحمل ام ناصر علشان ناصر بس..
وعلشان ماتبي مشاكل اكثر....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طلع من غرفته على اساس يكلم امه في موضوع خطبته من هبه....لقى شوق حامله سله فيها عصير وشيبس
وشويه اكل وماسكه تفاحه بيدها تاكلها
محمد: حشششى عفيه معده اللي عليك كل هذا
شوق: خمسه وخميسه بعين الحسووود شفيها يعني
محمد: لامافيها شئ بس شوي شوي لاتبعلين البيت في طريقك...
شوق: بايخه فارق عني 
محمد: وين امي؟
شوق: بالصاله مع ابوي ليش؟
محمد: من وين مستورده اللقافه هااا؟
شوق: من الجيران بعد من وين عندنا بالبيت المصنع اقوم استورد
محمد وهو يمسك اذنها : من تقصدين شوقوووه
شوق: ايييييي ياسخيف اترك اذني
محمد: مو قبل ماتقولين

ترك اذنها وبعدت عنه وطلعت له لسانها
شوق: انت عارف .......مو لازم اقووول ياالملقووووووووووووووف
جاء يركض هربت لغرفتها وقفلت الباب
محمد: هين وين بتروحين يا...الملقوووووووفه
ابو محمد: خير خير ايش هاالازعاج
لف الى ابوه اللي كان يصعد الدرج
محمد: العفو يبه ماتعرف يعني بنتك الخبله
ابومحمد: وانتوا هذي حياتكم ليل نهار لعب ومسخره
محمد: لايالغالي اسفين....الا حبيبه ابومحمد وينها
ابومحمد: لابارك الله فيك من ولد استح
محمد: ههههههههههههههاي ياخجول
ابومحمد: الله يهديك ليكون ناسي اني ابوك ومفكرني واحد من ربعك
محمد: هههههههههههههههههه لايبه نهزر شوويه معاك ...امي وينها تحت؟
ابومحمد: أي تحت
محمد: نازل لها 

نزل ولقى امه جالسه تتابع تلفزيون حب راسها وجلس جنبها
محمد: يمه ابيك بموضوع
ام محمد: ايش يامحمد؟ خير؟
محمد:امممم يمه موضوعي مع هبه
ابتسمت امه ولفت له....
ام محمد: اهاااا شفيها؟
محمد: كلمتيهم؟
ام محمد: انا وابوك اقترحنا نروح لهم بكره بعد صلاة العصر ونخطبها
محمد: اوكي ومتى الملكه على خير؟
ام محمد: وين اللي مايبي يتزوج ولايبي هبه...اشوفك مستعجل عالملكه اصبر للحين ماكلمناهم
محمد وهو منحرج: لايمه مو كذا بس
ام محمد: ههههههههههه فاهمتك خلاص بكره نروح لهم ...الله يوفقك يامحمد ويطول بعمري حتى اشوف عيالك
محمد: وبتشوفين عيال عيالي يااارب الله يخليك لي يالغاليه..

.....................

بعد يومين كانت جالسه بغرفتها وتفكر في حبيب القلب محمد...ومبسووطه واخيرا خطبها وبتصير له ويصير لها
دق عليها مازن الباب ودخل 
مازن: هههههههه شفيك ليل نهار سرحانه
هبه وهي تعتدل بجلسها: هااا احم لاسلامتك
مازن: ههههههه أي من قدك بتصيرين حرم الاخ محمد
هبه: اووه مزووون
مازن: ههه وين مخبيه هالخجل
هبه: بتسكت ولا اطردك
مازن: لا خلاص خلاص كنت ابيك بموضوع
هبه: كلي اذان صاغيه
مازن: كلمت ورود
هبه: شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ متى يالخاين ماقلت لي ولييش ايش قلتوا
مازن: لحظه...حبه حبه علي...شوفي هبه اخذت رقمها من جوالك وكلمتها وسألتها عن الصور 
هبه: اوكي وايش قالت؟
مازن: تدرين ان ماعندها ولاصوره لريناد
هبه: جد؟؟؟؟؟ من جدك مازن تتكلم مايصير هي قالت لي وهددت ريناد بالصور
مازن: مجرد تهديد حتى تخوف ريناد لااكثر
هبه: خبله صحيح..لكن الحمدلله ماعندها أي صور
مازن: المهم بالموضوع كله الحين ترجعين معاها مثل قبل 
هبه: وعععع ايش اسوي فيها ماابيها
مازن: هبه كذا بتصير مشاكل احنا في غنى عنها...خليك عاقله وذكيه ارجعي معاها بس اخف من قبل تقربي منها خليها تأمن لك ....سوي نفسك تكرهين ريناد وانك واقفه بصفها واعرفي كل شئ تفكر فيه
هبه: اممممممممممممم
مازن: ياذكيه حتى ناخذ الحذر منها ونفهم كل شئ تفكر فيه
هبه: يعني قصدك انافقها
مازن: مو نفاق ولكن للظروره احكام ...شرايك؟
هبه: حلووو تم كم مازن عندي بس واحد
مازن: تسلمين لي ياعروس 
هبه: هههههههه الله يسلمك

.....................

بعد اسبوعين جاء يوم ملكه محمد وهبه....الكل مجتمع في بيت ام مازن وفرحان ومبسوط بس فرحه هبه مالها مثيل ودها تصرخ بصوت عالي ياناس فرحانه خلاص محمد صار لي.....لاتلوموها فرحانه البنت

وصلت شوق وريناد مع ام محمد وكانت ام مازن في استقبالهم
ام مازن: ياهلا والله 
ام محمد: هلا والله بأختي ام مازن...مبروووك مبرووك
ام مازن: الله يبارك فيك ومبروك عليكم 
رينادوهي تشيل عبايتها: مبروك خالتي 
ام مازن: الله يبارك فيك عقبالك انت وشوق
شوق وهي ترفع يدها : يااااااااااااااااااااااارب قولوا امين
ام محمد وهي تجر اذن شوق: ايا قليله الادب استحي شوي مثل بنت عمك
ريناد: هههههههههه اتركيها خالتي 
شوق وهي تشيل يد امها : اوووه يمه ادعي مافيها شئ ولا تبيني اعنس مسكينه هاالاذن الكل يجرها
ام محمد: اخ من لسانك الطويل اذلفي عني
ام مازن وهي تجر يد اختها: هههههههههههههه خليهم عنك ياام محمد 
شوق: خالتي الا الباقي وين
ام مازن: كلهم ياشوق صعدوا فوق روحي لهم
شوق: اوكي....يلا رنوش نصعد

صعدوا الثنتين...كانت شوق لابسه فستان بيج قصير نوعا ما ومسويه شعرها رولات...وطالعه كأنها وحده من الافلام الارستقراطيه اما ريناد كانت كلاس لابسه فستان اسود وفيه لمعات صغيره مره عند فتحه الصدر اللي على شكل مربع وطالعه رووعه ......*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دخلوا غرفه هبه وكانت مثل المصنع دخان الاستشوار والعطور وروائح مثبت الشعر والموجودين خلود اللي صارت احسن هاليومين وشالت فكره الحمل من راسها وقالت مجرد تعب.. وحور وساره اخت ناصر اللي جات مع خلود وورود طبعا اللي صالحتها هبه مؤخرا.....وهبه اللي جالسه مقابل مرايتها وتوها واصله من الكوافير...
كشرت ريناد لما شافتها بس بعدين ابتسمت والله لاروح واسلم عليها ولاكأن صاير شئ خليني اغيضها
شوق: هااااااااااااااااااااي صبايا
ريناد: مرحبااااااااااااااااا جيرل
حور: ياهلا وغلا حياكم
هبه: هلا شوق هلا ريناد تفضلوا
راحت ريناد وسلمت عالكل ولما وصلت لورود
ريناد: ورود بعد؟ ياهلا
ورود بتحدي: هلا فيك والله طالعه حلوه
ريناد بغرور وهي ترفع راسها: من يومي حلوه والله
راحت شوق ووقفت عند مرايه هبه
هبه وهي تبتسم: شوق انا حلوه طالعه
قبل ماتجاوب سكتت شوق وتعمقت في هبه...ياربي اول مره احسها تبتسم ابتسامه صادقه من قلبها ...اول مره احسها طيبه معقوله هي طيبه وانا مو داريه...لا اكيد من الفرحه نست كل شئ 
هبه: شوق لايكووون ماعجبك
شوق: ههههههههههه لاهبه والله حركات وين مخبيه كل هالجمال
هبه بصوت منخفض: مخبيته لمحمد
حور: ههههههههههههههههه ياعيني عالحب من قده محمد فيك
ورود كانت تطالع ريناد بنص عين وهي تفكر....اوووف كنت اتوقع باكون الاحلى بس ريناد كالعاده تسرق مني الاضواء حتى هبه ماانكر اليوم طالعه تجنن...اووووف وبعد يمكن يشوفها مازن ..وين يعبرني ساعتها لكن لا مو ورود اللي تيأس ....لازم احاول

راحت شوق لساره وحضنتها: شلونك سويره وحشتييني 
ساره: أي صح مو بااااااااااين روحي عني زعلانه
خلود: ليه مزعله ساره هاا؟
شوق: اخ يالقهر من قدك ياسويره اخذتي مكاني عند خلود
ساره: ههههههههههه هالشئ اللي مستحيل يصير عاد صح خوخه
خلود وهي تمسح على شعر شوق: شوقوه طالعه قمر يالدبه مرره يجنن شعرك وين مسويته
شوق: احم انا سويته
خلود: جد؟؟؟؟؟؟
ساره: مااصدق
شوق وهي تودي شعرها على ورا بغرور: احم ليش توكم تدرون اني فنانه وماهره
انتبهت شوق الى حور اللي واقفه جنب هبه وتساسرها في اذنها
سحبت شوق يد ريناد اللي سرحانه وجابتها لعندهم
شوق: تتوقعون ايش تقول حور لهبه؟
ساره: تقول انك ملقوفه حدك
خلود: اعطيها سويره اكثرههههههههه
شوق: لا جد ليه تكلمها في اذنها اكيد اللي تقوله خطير طالعوا هبه كيف وجهها صار احمر
لفوا وطالعوا هبه من المرايه وكانت منزله راسها.....ومسويه مستحيه
ريناد: عن اللقافه شوق كلام حريم مالنا دخل فيه...انا نازله شوي تحت اشرب ماي
شوق: لاتتأخرين 

حطت ريناد شيلتها على راسها ولبست عبايتها... ماتدري من تصادف والاحتياط واجب مرت على غرفه مازن وقفت تطالعها....كان بابها مفتوح والاضواء مشغله...بس ماله اثر.لمحت له صوره كبيره نوعا ما حاطها في برواز قريبه من السرير
.....ماقدرت تقاوم فضولها ودخلت تطالع اركانها...وابتسمت فديت المرتب 
لمحت اوراق شالتهم كانت خواطر وباالاخير شافت اسمها كاتبه بالفن

ماتوقعت هالشئ...يعني يفكر ويكتب فيني مثلي...افكر واكتب فيه
معقوله هالشئ...تركتهم وراحت للصوره وكان فيها حاط يده على خده ومبتسم ابتسامته الجذابه ......
مررت اصابعها البارده على عيونه وتنهدت وبصوت منخفض قالت احبك مااقدر اكذب على نفسي
سمعت صوت خطوات من وراها انشلت حواسها ...وفتحت عيونها عاالاخر....لا ياربي ايش هالمصيبه
ماعرفت ترجع الصوره او تخليها عندها..تبقى مكانها ولا تطلع بسرعه
مازن: كانت عارف انك تحبيني بس غرورك اللي متعبني وياك
لاااااا ايش هالفشله وسمعني بعد....لكن انا الخبله ليش ادخل افهمي الاضواء مشغله يعني في احد 
رجعت الصوره بيد ترجف ولفت حتى تطلع بس مسك يدها بقوه وقام يطالع وجهها وهو مبتسم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مازن: لاناويه على قلبي الليله مااقدر على هالجمال والله اموت ريناد
سحبت يدها وكملت طريقها بس راح ووقف مقابل الباب حتى ماتطلع.......
ريناد بعصبيه: خليني اطلع
مازن: دامك داخله برضاك وبطوع رغبتك لغرفتي مستحيل تطلعين منها بالساهل
ريناد بارتباك: اه..اممممم اصلا كنت ادور على شئ
مازن: اللي هو؟ ايش تدورين بغرفتي
ريناد: مادري مادري نسيت
مازن: ههههههههههه مهما كابرتي وصديت يبقى الشوق واضح بعينك 
رفعت عينها تطالعه.....والشوق اللي بعيونك لي واضح يامازن....مادري جايز تحبني بس الاساليب اللي سلكتها هي اللي بعدتني عنك ....
مازن: ريناد
ريناد: نعم
مازن: ابيك....
ريناد بتوتر : ها؟
مازن: ابيك لي حبيبه وصديقه واهل وكل شئ....ابي نرجع مثل قبل واحلى
ريناد وهي تعدل شيلتها: اسفه مازن انا قلت لك اخر مره في بيتنا ان احنا....
يقاطعها بعصبيه: انتهينا؟ ياربي منك شلون بهالسهوله تقوليها عارفه يعني ايش احبك وتحبيني هذا حب قصه مشاعر مو لعب
ريناد بتحدي: من قال احبك
مازن: عيونك رجفه يدك وتوترك
فاضحني فاضحني مثل مايقولوا هي خاربه خاربه خلينا نعميها.....
ريناد: كنت وهذا فعل ماضي
مازن وهو يقرب ويمسك كتفها وحست ان اطرافها انشلت من حركته : تحبيني تحبيني ريناد لاتنكري
ريناد وهي تبلع ريقها : اوكي بعد عني
مازن: قوليها تحبيني ولا......لو ماتحبيني مستعد ابعد عنك للابد
شالت يده وطالعته بذهول...للابد؟ يعني بيختفي عن عيوني للابد...مابيكون في حياتي مازن اللي ضحكته ترد لي الروح ونظراته الحنونه تهزني وتخليني اطير بالجو........
ريناد والدمعه بعينها: أي احبك اووكي هذا اللي كنت تبي تعرفه...والحين بتبتعد عني؟ بكيفك ليش الحرمان شئ جديد علي...امي وبعدها كنت بنحرم من ابوي وبعدها من الشخص الوحيد اللي حبيته......
جات بتطلع بس وقفها...
مازن: باقولك بس شئ اخير ..واسمعيني
ريناد: قول
مازن:ريناد لو يتخلى عنك العالم كله..والله وهذا انا احلف لك بربي مابتركك وبتبقين في قلبي للابد..لاني اموت فيك فاهمتني؟
ابتسمت له ونزلت راسها....
مازن: ريناد
ريناد: نعم
مازن: ورود ماعندها أي صور لك
رفعت راسها بسرعه تطالعه
ريناد: وانت كيف عرفت؟
مازن ببتسامه: كلمتها 
ريناد وهي عاقده حواجبها: شلون كلمتها
مازن: شلون يعني بالجوال وقالت كانت تهددك لااكثر المهم انا وصيت هبه ترفع كل البوماتها حتى ماتشوفهم ورود
ريناد: اها صالحتها هبه يعني لهالسبب اشوفها هنا
مازن: انا قلت لها صالحيها
ريناد: الحين فهمت ....
مازن: فهمتي ايش
ريناد بعصبيه: سلامتك

وطلعت ونزلت بسرعه عالدرج....الظاهر دخلت مزاجك يامازن اول شئ كلمتها بعدين قلت لهبه تصالحها
والله يستر من الجااي ...اووف براحته يسوي اللي يبيه

لقت تحت ام ناصر واختها ام دينا اللي عزمتهم ام مازن سلمت عليهم وراحت للمطبخ تشرب ماي شافت بشار ومحمد هناك...........*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ريناد: سلااام
محمد – بشار: وعليكم السلام
لمحت محمد يشرب ماي من الثلاجه بارد .....وكل شئ يعبي الكاس ويشرب
بشار: ههههههههههههههههه خلاص مابردت الحره اللي فيك
محمد: بشاروه روح عني والله خايف 
ريناد: ههههههههههههه بتهون؟ خلاص نروح نقول للعروس ؟
محمد: هيه انت شتقولين مجنون انا
بشار: هههههههههههههههه مع وجهك اذا انت تسوي كذا كيف البنت..ها كيف معنوياتها ؟؟
ريناد: يووو شقولك فرحانه 
وغمزت لمحمد
محمد: جد؟
ريناد: أي وطالعه قمر ماشاء الله 
ابتسم محمد وحط يده بيده الثانيه وسرح......المفروض تكونين مكانها ياسماح بس ايش اقول..يلا الحمدلله على كل حال
بشار: ههههههههههههههه يالحبيب يقولك في هندي فكر وفكر تعب ومات
محمد وهو يضرب بشار على كتفه: مااااااااااااااالت بس ماااااالت بومه من يومك
بشار: رينادووه ادعي لي انا بعد املك واتزوج
ريناد: يااااااااااااااااااااارب يارب قولوا امين
بشار: امين ......قول يالتمساح امين
محمد: اوووه امين وخالد واحمد انزين انا رايح المجلس
بشار وهو يضرب محمد على كتفه: روح روح خساره مابدخل معاك لما تلبسها الشبكه خسااااااره ودي اشوفك وانت متوتر وبتمووت عليهم ياربي ساعدوني خااايف
ريناد: هههههههههههههه
محمد: ماصخين
وراح عنهم...
ريناد: ههههههه اتركه في حاله بشار
بشار: ايش هالحركات رينادوووه ماعرفت اول شئ
ريناد: هههههههههه ارفع معنوياتي أي وبعد شلون شعري
شالت الشيله حتى يشوف وكان مستقيم مافيه أي شئ زايد وناعم مره
بشار: مافي جديد من زمان شعرك ناعم وسلسبيل
ريناد: سلسبيل يعني شنو؟
بشار: هههههههه شامبو ماتعرفينه ههههههههههههههه
وطلع من المجلس وهي تفكر...شعري سلسبيل ؟ ايش هالشامبو اللي اسمه سلسبيل بعد....مادري والله
تمت الملكه على خير ونزلت هبه للموجودين وهي فاطسه من الحيا للمره الاولى تحس بجد انها بتمووت من نظرات البنات والحريم لها وكلمات الاعجاب في فستانها ومكياجها وتسريحتها..........

جات لها امها وحضنتها غصبا عنها تذكرت ابوها وتمنته معاها يشاركهها هالفرحه....
دمعت عينها وماحست الا بضربه من حور على يدها
حور: وهذا وقته هبه....الحين بيدخل محمد لايخترب مكياجك
هبه: الحين؟
ام محمد: ماشاء الله عليك ومالله وعرفت اختار لودي شيخه البنات
نزلت راسها من اطراء خالتها ......
ورود كانت جالسه قريب منهم ومقهووره...ياربي هبه كيف قدرت تاخذ محمد...وانا للحين مو قادره اشبك مازن فيني...عليها حظ مثل الصخر اعوذ بالله......

دخل محمد عليها مع مازن حتى يلبسها الشبكه...كانت مستحيه بجد مو عارفه كيف تتصرف اما هو اكتفى بابتسامه عاديه على ملامحه.....
لبسها الشبكه بمساعده امه وخالته اللي فرحانين لعيالهم......
محمد وهو يرفع راسها بيده: مبرووك
هبه: الله يبارك فيك...
ابتسم بسخريه...اه ياالاقدار المفروض تكوني ياسماح مكانها لكن للاسف...بعتيني برخيص كنت مستعد انتظر طول العمر بس تكوني في النهايه لي ولكن صديتيني وقلتيها ببساطه...انساني ماابيك...خلاص انت حطيتي نهايه لعلاقتنا وانا من جهتي بنساك خلاص وباعيش حياتي وبستقر مع هبه......

حس بشوق تحط يدها على خده وتجره
محمد وهو يشيل يدها: الله يغربلك من بنت فشلتينا قدام الناس
مازن: توك تعرف انها مفشلتنا
شوق : ياشين اللقافه حد كلمك يااخ
مازن: مو لازم يااخت انا افرض رأي والكل ساكت
شوق: عدال مازن بوش 
مازن: متى تعرسوها بعد هذي ونفتك منها ومن لسانها الطوويل
شوق: قااااااااعده على قلبك
ام محمد: لابارك الله فيك من بنت روحي اجلسي جنب بنت عمك شوفيها شحلاتها 
لف مازن يطالع ريناد وكانت تطالع محمد وهبه ومبتسمه ....قام يهلوس مازن مع نفسه..ويييلي باااموت ايش رقه ايش نعومه اللي عليها هالبنت وتلومني اذا قلت لها احبك كيف اقدر اخفي شعوري كييف قولوا لي يانااس.....

شوق: من زينها عاد رينادوووه
حور وهي تجيهم مع خلود: عالاقل بالعه لسانها وجالسه
خلود: مبروووك شحلاتكم والله لايقين على بعض طقم
هبه: ههههههههههههه
ام مازن: محمد ياولدي ترى مالي غير هالبنت ماوصيك عليها حطها بعينك
محمد وهو يطالع هبه اللي تطالع امها والدمعه بعينها: الله يقدرني واسعدها ان شاء الله
ام محمد: ياااااااارب يلا شد حيلك مازن ياولدي الدور عليك
مازن وهو يحط يده على كتف خالته: جد؟؟؟؟؟؟ موافق اخطبولي من بكره
ام مازن: هههههههه مسرع يامزووون مسرررع شفيك مستعجل
مازن: يممممه مافيها شئ باعرس ليش محمد احسن مني يعني؟ ....اقول خالتي من العروس
ام محمد: مافي غيرها تناسبك ريناد طبعا مابتروح لواحد غريب الاقربون اولى بالمعروف صح يااختي؟
ام مازن: ليش بنحصل احلى واحسن من ريناد الله يخليها ويحرسها لأهلها 
ماصدق خالته وابتسم ابتسامه عرييضه ريناد لي؟؟ وتصير زوجتي؟؟؟ معقووله؟
يااااااااااااااللله احلى خبر...بش شفيني فرحان خليها توافق اول وبعدين يصير خير ...لف عليها وجات عينها بعينه
استغل الفرصه وغمز لها...كشرت وعطته نظره قويه....ماانتبهت الا شوق تجلس جنبها*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شوق: شفيك مكشره اللهم ياحافظ كأن حد ناهب لك حلالك
ريناد: اسكتي عني ماني رايقه لك
شوق: بتقولي ولا شلووون
ريناد: ولاشلوون ماتعرفين يعني حركات ولد خالتك يغمز مع وجهه
شوق: ههههههههههههههههه جد؟؟؟ والله هالمزون عليه حركات
ريناد وهي تقلد شوق في صوتها وحركتها: والله هالمزون عليه حركات.....مع كشتك أي حركات وبعدين اسمه مازن مو مزووون شنو اصغر عيالك
شوق: لاقومي بعد اضربيني باللي في رجلك على راسي يلا قوومي
ريناد: ههههههههههههههههه دبه

لفت ريناد للجهه اللي جالسه فيها ورود لقتها تطالع مازن....
ريناد: شوووق
شوق: هلا
ريناد: شوفي ورود كيف تطالع مازن شوي وتاكله بعيونها هذي ماتستحي على دمها اووف
لفت شوق وانتبهت لها ورود وعملت نفسها تطالع هبه ومحمد....
شوق: الحين اوريك لا وجالسه قريب من هبه مفكره نفسها من الاهل هيين 
ريناد: هيه بنت بلا استهبال ايش بتسويين؟
شوق: لحظه وبتشوفين

قامت شوق وراحت لورود
شوق: اخت ورود لو سمحتي مكانك مو مناسب ابدا
ورود: ليش ان شاء الله
شوق: بنصور فيديو مااعتقد تبين تطلعين لنا بعد بالشريط صح؟
ورود بنفاذ صبر: اووكي
شوق : اقول قومي حبيبتي غيري مكانك وبعدين يمدحون الرزانه والعقل هاالايام

راحت وجابت الكاميرا الفيديو وقامت تصورهم بعدين مازن اخذها وكمل عليها....رجعت لريناد وهي تضحك
ريناد: شسويتي البنت قامت والوانها متغيره 180 درجه
شوق: هههههههه تستاهل جزاها هالللي ماتستحي 
وعلمتها شوق بكل شئ
ريناد: والله منتي هينه ياشوشو
شوق: افا عليك يارورو اعجبك انا
ريناد: الله يخلف عليك
شوق: وعليك
ريناد: خبله ماتتركين حركاتك


ويوم السبت في المدرسه ......
قامت ريناد من مكانها سحبت شوق يدها ورجعتها مكانها....
شوق: اجلسي الحين تجي المعلمه
ريناد وهي تطالع ساعتها : 8 وربع لو بتجي كان جات الحين بتخلص الحصه قومي نطلع نشم هواء مليت
بالفعل طلعت المعلمه المنشوده غايبه لهذا انتشروا البنات مثل النحل بره الفصل والازعاج مايحتاج وحده تضحك الثانيه تصارخ الثالثه تغني وهذيك تدق عالطاوله مسويه تشجع

شوق وهي ترفع يدينها : ايييييييه كذا حريه يارب كل يوم تغيب
طلعت المعلمه من الفصل اللي مقابلهم وكان فصل هبه وورود
طلعت ورود اول ماشافتها ريناد تذكرت مازن والكلام الله قاله وانه كلمها وطلب من هبه تصالحها...وعورها قلبها ....
ورود طالعتها بسخريه وتحدي وراحت عند فصل فطوم بنت خالتها والثنتين يتهامسون ويطالعوا ريناد اللي حست انها بتنفجر مو طايقه وجود هاالثنتين.....

شوق: جد سخيفين باروح اكلمهم
سحبتها ريناد من يدها وقالت ببرود: وين بتروحين ياشوق خليهم براحتهم مالنا دعوه فيهم
شوق: اوووق هالسخيفه ورود ماكفاها اللي سوته فيك وفي عمي طالعي نظراتها الحقيره
ريناد: تعالي ندخل الفصل
جلسوا الثنتين مقابل بعض في الفصل
ريناد: مازن قال لي شئ يوم ملكه هبه
شوق: متى كلمك؟
ريناد: لما طلعت من غرفه هبه وقال لي شئ ...
شوق: شئ ولا اشياء؟
وغمزت لبنت عمها
ريناد: يالخبله أي اشياء بس شئ اهم من كل الاشياء
شوق: قولي ...
ريناد: تدرين ان ورود ماعندها ولاصوره لي وكانت بس تبي تهددني وتخوفني حتى ابعد عن مازن
شوق: لاتقوليين جد؟
ريناد: والله مازن كلمها واعترفت له
شوق: جايز تكذب
ريناد: مااظن تعرفين مازن شنو بالنسبه لها وانا عارفه انه حيال الظاهر ممثل عليها دور ولد خالتك مو هين ياشوق
شوق: اوووووه اذا كذا صح...بس خبله ... كل هاللي صار فيك وفي عمي وباالاخير ماعندها شئ باروح اهاوشها
ريناد: اووووه ياشوق خليها تفكر نفسها الذكيه ماتدري ان احنا كاشفين الاعيبها وطلب من هبه تراضيها
شوق: بعد؟؟ ليش؟
ريناد: هالللي مو قادره افهمه
شوق: يمكن حتى تعرف الاعيبها وناخذ حذرنا منها
ريناد وهي تتنهد: ااه ياشوق مادري مادري

............................


بعد اللي صار في بيت ام مازن ..

كيف بتكون علاقة مازن وريناد؟؟

وهل ياترى بتكون من نصيبه ويتحقق كلام امه وخالته؟؟

وكيف بيقدر محمد يتعايش مع الوضع الجديد ؟؟

وهبه ايش بتكون رده فعلها اذا شافت الصد من محمد؟؟

بتستلم ولا بتكمل معاه؟؟

وحمل خلود بيطلع حقيقي ولا؟؟

كل هذا بتعرفونه في الجزء القادم


تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*
*
*

----------


## P!nk Cream

> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *ول .. صدق انج صغيره وخطيييييره*



 
*ههههههههههههه* 

*صدقتي* 
*كنت أمزح* 
*مو لهادي الدرجة مجرمة* 

*اي شاطرة تزلتي اليووم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صغيره ..*
*عاادي خيووه ..ادري انه مزح* 
*تسلمي لي ع التواصل الكريم والتعقيبات الحلوه* 
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يااارب*
*عسى بس عجبك ؟*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد عجبني* 

*في شي تسويه انتين ما يعجبني*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههه*
*وييييي وجان اصدق عمري واقولج شهر ما بنزل << كل شي مني يعجبج موو؟؟ .. امززح*
*تسلمي لي ع هالاطراء ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*خلص محاظراته الساعه 9 طلع وهو رافع يده..ونااسه طالعين بدري رمي كتبه واللاب كوت الابيض في السيت اللي ورا وحرك بسيارته...وشغل نوال الكويتيه تهددني هههههه مغبر انا ووجهي....

رن جواله وكانت هبه....ايش فيها بعد متصله هالوقت......



محمد: الو

هبه: هلا محمد 

محمد: اهلين اخبارك؟

هبه: بخير وانت شلونك؟

محمد: بخير الله يسلمك ورا متصله هالوقت

هبه : ...........اسفه باي

محمد: ههههههههههه تعالي امزح وياك

هبه: هذا مزح يامحمد؟

محمد: هبه لاتصيرين حساسه...بس المفروض تكوني بالمدرسه

هبه: أي مارحت

محمد: ليش عسى ماشر؟

هبه: تعبانه شوي

محمد: سلامات شفيك؟

هبه: فلونزا بسيطه..مافيني شئ

محمد: الحين فلونزا وتقولين بسييطه ؟ انا امرك الحين طيب

هبه: جد محمد؟

محمد: أي يلا مسافه الطريق باي

هبه: باي



10 دقايق وصار في بيت خالته دخل ولقى ام مازن بالمطبخ..

محمد: السلام عليكم

ام مازن: وعليكم السلام هلا ولدي محمد

محمد: هلا فيك خالتي شلونك؟

ام مازن: الحمدلله شلونك وشلون خواتك وامك؟

محمد: يسلمون عليك خالتي ليه تتعبين نفسك في المطبخ اتركي الخادمه تسوي كل شئ

ام مازن: مليت ياولدي من الفضاوه قلت خليني اشغل نفسي

محمد وهو يحب راسها: راحتك اهم 

ام مازن: الله يسلمك محمد

محمد: ها وين هبه ؟

ام مازن: في غرفتها مو قادره تقوم من السرير مريضه

محمد: أي قالت لي سلامتها انا طالع لها من بعد اذنك

ام مازن: خذ راحتك يامحمد البيت بيتك



دخل غرفتها ولقاها عالسرير جالسه ومتسنده عالمخده ...ولابسه بيجامه ورديه حرير ورافعه شعرها مثل ذيل الحصان....

محمد وهو يجلس مقابلها عالسرير: مرحبا 

هبه ببتسامه: هلا محمد....

محمد: كيف صرتي الحين؟

هبه: احسن من اول

حط يده على راسها يتحسس حرارتها

محمد: لا الحمدلله مافيك حراره

نزلت راسها وشبكت اصابع يدها

هبه: محمد

محمد: هلا

هبه: اشتقت لك

طالعها وهو محتار.....ماتوقع هالكلمه اللي قالتها...ياربي هبه اكيد انها تحبني ..بس كيف احسسها بالحب 

فاقد الشئ لايعطيه.....بس هي يتيمه حرام المفروض مااصدها واهمل مشاهرها لازم احيطها باهتمامي لين يجي يوم واحبها .....رغم ان هالشئ حاليا مستحيل....

هبه: في ايش تفكر؟

محمد وهو يبتسم: فيك ماعندي حد أفكر فيه الا انت

هبه: جد محمد؟

محمد: أي.....اممممم أي وبكره بتروحي المدرسه؟

هبه: اذا قدرت

قام من مكانه وهو يطالع اركان الغرفه...طاحت عيونه على صوره الى ابومازن معلقه عالجدار وقف دقايق يطالعه...الله يرحمه كان رجال طيب الكل يمدح في اخلاقه وطيبته ....



لف الا هي تطالع الصوره والدمعه على خدها..انصدم اول مره يشوفها تبكي وحزينه كذا..راح وجلس جنبها ومسك يدها....

محمد: ليش تبكين؟

هبه: تمنيته يكون معاي ويفرح لي...

محمد وهو يمسح دموعها: ماابي اشوف دموعك مره ثانيه اوكي؟

هبه وهي تحط يدها الثانيه على يده: محمد..باقولك شئ

محمد: قولي

هبه: محمد انا احبك هالشئ من زمان اوتعيت للدنيا وابوي متوفي وماشفت حولي الا مازن وامي...حسين بفراغ كبير كنت ابي يكون لي ابو مثل باقي البنات...وبعدين لاحظتك حسيتك غير طيب وحنون حبيتك غصبا عني..

قلت محمد هو الوحيد اللي بيعضوني عن حنان ابوي....و

ماقدرت تكمل لانها بكت اكثر ورجعت راسها عالمخده....

محمد: هبه....خلاص اللي راح راح وعمي ابو مازن الله يرحمه...وعسى ان تكرهوا شئ وهو خيرا لكم تدرين انه كان مريض مات وارتاح ياهبه....الحين انا معاك والله يقدرني واسعدك 

هبه: يعني ماراح تتخلى عني مهما صار؟

محمد وهو مبتسم : دامك صرتي لي ..مستحيل اتخلى عنك مابتكونين لحد غيري

هبه: الله يخليك لي ولايحرمني منك يامحمد...

محمد: طيب هبه انا استأذن الحين

هبه: وين بتروح؟

محمد: من زمان مامريت عالشركه باروح اشوف بعض الامور واساعد الوالد اذا محتاج مساعده

هبه: طيب لاتقطع

محمد: ان شاء الله...بادق الليل اتطمن عليك

هبه: اوكي

محمد: يلا باي يادلووعه

هبه: هههههه باي



طول الطريق وهو يفكر ويفكر فيها....معقوله هبه تكون حبوبه وطيوبه وانا ماادري...الكلام اللي قالته اليوم حسسني انها ضايعه ومحتاحه لحد يوقف جنبها ويساعدها....واختارتني انا..مسؤوليه كبيره باكون قدها؟ واقدر اسعدها ؟؟ يارب ساعدني



وقف سيارته في الباركينج ونزل وكالعاده دخل على مكتب عمه ابوماهر من دون اذن السكرتير....

السكرتير: اخ محمد لو سمحت

محمد: شنو ياتركي؟

السكرتير: ابو ماهر مشغول شوي

محمد: يعني؟

السكرتير: اخذ الاذن منه بعدين تدخل

محمد: يااخي انت ناسي ان جاسم محمد على سن ورمح يطلع عمي

السكرتير: العفو يامحمد مانسيت لكن..

محمد: خلاص لاتكثر انا داخل

تنهد السكرتير مل منهم هو وبشار ومازن اللي يشتغل معاهم احيانا....ويتركهم يدخلوا ويطلعوا براحتهم...



محمد: لا لا مو معقول الحلو الابيضاني هنا من متى؟

ضحك عليه عمه وشال النظاره عن عينه....قرب منه محمد وحبه على راسه

محمد: عمي ليش تاعب نفسك كان جلست في البيت

ابوماهر: يامحمد تكسرت ظلوعي من هالسرير..قلت اجي اشوف رزقنا

محمد: ابوي وماهر موجودين حتى مازن مايقصر يمر بين فتره والثانيه...

ابوماهر: أي مايقصروا بس هذي انانيه ابوك يامحمد يتعب كثير ويكرف في العمل وماهر يتحجج صاير كسوول

محمد: هههههههه ليش؟

ابوماهر: مره يقول باروح اودي حور الموعد ومره بيروح السوبرماركت ومره تعبان ومواصل من امس بصراحه زهقت من اعذاره

محمد: هههههههه غريبه ايش جاه كان يحب الشغل

ابوماهر: تكيسل بعد شنو الا تعال صدق جاي بلبس كاجوال 

محمد: هههههههههههههههههههه توني مخلص محاظراتي قلت امركم طماشه لاغير

ابوماهر: أي واخبارك مع خطيبتك؟

محمد: ماشئ الحال عمي...

ابوماهر: داريها ياولدي تراها يتيمه 

محمد: لاتوصي حريص ياعمي..ماهر في مكتبه؟

ابوماهر: أي انا عارفكم الحين تروح له وتجلسون ضحك ومسخره

ضحك بصوت عالي بس سكت ووقف لما سمع حس ابوه وهو يدخل المكتب معصب

ابومحمد: انت يالثور

محمد: هلا بقمرنا الثاني

ابومحمد: ماشاء الله لاوجالس عالمكتب بعد قوم عن عمك قووم 

محمد: افا يالغالي ليه معصب

ابومحمد: ياسلام وبنطلون بعد لابس ....ورا مارحت الكليه 

محمد: يبه رحت وطلعت كان عندي كويز

ابومحمد: أي ماده؟

محمد: انجليش

ابومحمد: عسى قدمت فيه زين

محمد: يس

ابومحمد بلكنه انجليزيه متقنه : نايس...فري نايس ماي سن

ابوماهر: ياخوي حياة الغربه اثرت على لهجتك

ابومحمد: هههه ....لاتنسى يااخوي عايش 3 سنوات هناك مع خلود وخالها ولما تطمنت عليها رجعت

محمد: تتطمن 3 سنوات؟ حششششى صدق دبه خلودوه اخذت كل الدلع والاهتمام

ابومحمد: بتحسدها بعد المسكينه

محمد: لابس قضيت عمرك تدلع بناتك وانا مالي شئ يعني؟

ابومحمد: توني شباب لاحق انت عالدلع

محمد: أي شباب راحت عليك يبه

ضرب ابومحمد بيده عالمكتب حتى صدر صوت عالي...ضحك عليه اخوه ومحمد بعد عنه

محمد:ماقلنا شئ شباب وسيد الشباب خلاص

ابومحمد: أي هذا هو الكلام العدل بعدني شباب

محمد: ها الحلو ناوي يتزوج؟

ابومحمد: انا؟؟؟؟؟؟


لما شاف نظرات ابوه المعصب طلع بسرعه من المكتب وسمع وراه ضحك الاثنين....راح لمكتب ماهر كان الباب مفتوح شوي...شاف ماهر ماسك جواله ويكلم وهو واقف عند النافذه الكبيره اللي ماخذه معظم مساحه الجدار....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دخل بخفه بحيث مايسمعه ماهر ولما صار قريب قدر يسمع كلام ماهر بوضوح.....
ماهر: والله احبك حور انت شفيك ليه مو مصدقه
محمد بدلع: وانا احبك اكثر
لف وراه على طول وعبس بوجه محمد...اللي ضحك مع ضحك اخته اللي سمعت حسه....
ماهر وهو يرجع يكلم حور: تضحكين ها؟؟؟ بالبيت اوريك
حور: ههههه سلم عليه قوله واحشني
ماهر: ياليت اوحشك قد مايوحشك هالدب
حور: شسوي بعد احب هاالاخو مره
ماهر: ليش هو من بد بيتكم 
حور: محمد سبيسيال يعني
ماهر: اوووه يلا حوريتي ايش مسويه الغداء
حور: كبسه بتاكل اصابعك وراها
ماهر: بس بس ميت بدون شئ 
حور: سلامتك ياقلبي ....خلص شغلك وتعال مو تتأخر
ماهر: من عيوني ...شوفي ترى اخوك يغمز ياتلحقين يااذبحه 
حور : يووووه كان اذبحك
ماهر: تعاونتوا علي عيال عبد الله يلا رووحي 
حور: هههه يلا حبيبي انتبه لنفسك 
ماهر: اوكي باي سي يووو

سكر وراح جلس ورا مكتبه ولف عالكرسي بخفه
ماهر: ايش اللي جابك
محمد: مشتاق لكم
ماهر: الا من الفضاوه
محمد: بهذي ياماهر صدقت اقطع نفسي من الفضاوه
ماهر: يااخي اشغل نفسك بمرتك ودراستك
محمد: اييييه

نزل محمد راسه يطالع الاوراق اللي عالمكتب
ماهر: شفيك تقولها من غير نفس
محمد: سلامتك
ماهر: محمد انت مو مقتنع بهبه؟
محمد: من قال
ماهر: حاس بهالشئ
محمد: مالي رأي في هالموضوع اللي صار صار وهي الحين على ذمتي
ماهر: يعني مبسوط ولا لا؟
محمد: الحمدلله على كل حال احاول اتأقلم مع الوضع الجديد وان شاء الله خير
ماهر: الله يوفقكم
محمد: جميعا يارب

.................

حملت شنطتها ومسكت يد شوق وطلعوا من الفصل....

ريناد: اووف اليوم طويل
شوق: علشان الرياضيات اخر حصتين اوووه اكرهه
ريناد: بالعكس حلوو مره انا احبه
شوق: حبك برص في ليله العرس يلا خلصيني
ريناد: ههههههههههه

طلعوا من الفصل وهم ينزلون..كانوا بنات وراهم ميزوا اصواتهم على طول ورود وفطوم
فطوم: ههههههه وكلمتيه ورود؟
ورود بدلع: مين مازن؟ افا عليك هو اللي كلمني والله

تجمعت الدموع بعين ريناد وضغطت على يد شوق...لكن شوق عصبت وماقدرت تستحمل اكثر اللي يصير في توأم روحها ريناد وراحت لورود
شوق: تدرين انك قليله ادب
ورود: احترمي نفسك وعن الغلط
شوق: ولك عين تتكلمين بعد عن الغلط اسمعيني انا طنشتك مو لسواد عينك علشان ريناد بنت عمي ماابي لها المشاكل لكن الحين لا والف لا
ورود: ههههه ايش بتسوين يعني؟
شوق بعصبيه: شوفي ياسخيفه ان شفتك مره ثانيه تتكلمين عن ولد خالتي مازن وريناد قسما بالله بتشوفين شئ مايسرك
ورود: وفري كلامك لنفسك
شوق وهي تطالع ورود باحتقار: معاك حق باوفر كلامي لنفسي لان وحده مثلك ماراح تفهمه...الله يهديك بس باقولك شئ..مازن يحب ريناد فــ وفري تعبك ياحلووه مستحيل يفكر يطالعك اووكي واطلعي بكرامتك من السالفه

تركت شوق ورود اللي معصبه ضربت الارض بجزمتها ومشت مع فطوم اللي كانت ساكته ولاتدخلت اصلا

ريناد والعبره خانقتها: ليش سويتي كذا؟
شوق: انت شفيك تبيني اسكت عليها مااقدر
ريناد: يمكن كلمها مره ثانيه
شوق: متى بتفهمين انه يحبك 
ريناد: طيب يحبني ليه يكلمها
شوق: كلمها مره وحده علشانك ياخبله 
ريناد: ايش اللي يضمن لك انه ماكلمها مره ثانيه
شوق: لهالدرجه طايح من عينك وين الثقه
ريناد: بعد اللي سواه وتبيني اثق فيه مااقدر
شوق: الله يهديك يلا نطلع
لبسوا عباياتهم وطلعوا....
شوق: وين سواقكم؟ جاء؟
طالعت ريناد السيارات ولمحت سياره شبح سوداء وعليها مخفي ( تضليل ) نزل منها واحد..تعرفه او باالاحرى شايفته من قبل....ايه ايه تذكرت هذا صديق محمد اللي شفناه في البحرين 
شوق : وي وي خيبه رينادوه شوفي هالخبل اللي يطالعك ويبتسم
ريناد وهي تلف لشوق: شوق هذا صديق محمد
شوق: صديقه؟ كيف عرفتي؟ وبعدين ولامره شفته في بيتنا
ريناد: بالبحرين شافه محمد وسلم عليه اظن اسمه..امممم أي كأنه قال بدر
حرك بدر سيارته ومر جنبهم وهو حاط اغنيه جواد حلو التقاسيم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شوق: اووف منه مايستحي على وجهه وين سواقكم هالخبل . تدري تعالي معاي اوصلك البيت
ريناد: يلا
صعدوا السياره بسرعه.....
شوق: عثمان حرك بسررعه
عثمان: ايس فيه ماما؟
شوق: اوووه عاللقافه مالك شغل عثمان كوكلي بلييز
عثمان: اوكي اوكي مس شوق
انطلقوا وبدر وراهم بالسياره
ريناد وهي تلف ورا: ياربي شوق ورانا هذا ايش يبي 
شوق: مايستحي على وجهه مايخاف لو قلت لمحمد
ريناد: لا لا مانبي مشاكل خليه الحين يمل
شوق: لازم نتوهه لايعرف بيتكم
ريناد: يعني؟
شوق: عثمان روح باسكن روبنز
عثمان: الحين؟
شوق: أيوه بسرعه

بالفعل دخلوا لفات وشارع لين ماضيعوه 
شوق: اووه افتكينا منه
ريناد: بجد سخيف 
شوق: الله يهديه بس

......................

بعد مارجعت ريناد من المدرسه تغدت عالسريع وصعدت غرفتها تريح...حاولت تنام رجعت شعرها بضيقه عالمخده ويدها تحت خدها...تفكر هالمهنه اللي تمارسها ليل نهار وعلشان من؟ علشانه مستعده تفكر طول العمر..
لكن يحس بهاالتضحيه؟ تأثر فيه؟؟ تحرك داخله شئ؟؟
اجاباتها كانت كلها لا...اييه وين يحس مازن وانا بعالم وهو بعالم ثاني ..افكارها وسوست لها بأنه يكلم ورود الحين وسوالف وضحك معاها ..مسكت شعرها بعصبيه حتى تطرده من افكارها...
وطاحت دموعها الونيس الوحيد لها...لامستحيل مازن يكلم غيري ويحب وحده ثانيه...لااا باموت ان سواها مازن...ياربي ليش افكر فيه والحين هو حاط لي طناش؟ نساني؟؟...اااه والله مادري
قامت ووقفت مقابل المرايه وتلمسحت اثار الدموع على خدها... تعبت من الدنيا كل شئ فيها ضدي متى برتاح؟ 
سمعت دق عالباب مسحت دموعها بسرعه وراحت فتحت الباب....
بشار : ريناد نايمه؟
ريناد: لاصاحيه ادخل
فتح الباب كله ودخل وبيده قطوتها...اللي من شافت ريناد نطت عليها ضحكت عليها ريناد وحضنتها
ريناد: من وين جايبها
بشار: حرام عليك بتموت راميتها بره في الحديقه اخذها مني محمد والحين رجعها
ريناد: اشتقت لها والله 
بشار: عمي تحت انزلي سلمي عليه
ريناد وهو تحط القطوه عالسرير : طيب
بشار وهو يحط يده على كتف ريناد: فيك شئ؟
ريناد : سلامتك
بشار: بتكذبين علي وانا اقرب الناس لك وافهمك عل طول..شوفي حتى ابتسامتك بارده مالها معنى
قرب منها اكثر وحس بأثار دموع وعرف انها كانت تبكي خاصه ان عيونها صايرين حمر...
بشار: ريناد كنت تبكين؟
نزلت راسها وحاولت تمسك نفسها قبل ماتبكي مره ثانيه..ولكن محال بكت وهي تحاول كتم صوتها قرب منها وحضنها..تمسكت بكتفه بقوه وارتفع صوتها..ماتدري ليش تمنت في هاللحظه امها تكون معاها ..
بشار: ريناد شفيك؟ هدي نفسك
ريناد: امي....بشار ابي امي
بشار: الله يرحمها...ايش اللي جابها على بالك الحين بس ياريناد
لمحت طرف ثوب ابيض رفعت راسها ولقت ماهر وعينه تلمع تلمح بنزول دمعه حايره..من شافته قامت من عند بشار وراحت لحضنه..حاول يخفف عليها ويمسح على شعرها 
ماهر: ادعي لها بالرحمه ياريناد
ريناد بصوت متقطع: ..وحشتني......ابيها..ابيها
ماهر: استفغر الله بس ريناد حبيبتي كفايه دموع
بعدت عنه وجلست عالسرير ومسحت دموعها...
ماهر: ريناد اللي تسويه بنفسك مو زين..الوالده خلاص راحت الله يرحمها..انتوا بس ادعوا لها باالرحمه والمغفره 
حركه راسها بايجاب
قرب منها بشار ومسك خدها بخفه
بشار: رينادووه يالدبه تدرين انك لما تبكين تصيرين احلى
ضحكت وحست باالطمأنينه لان اخوها وصديقها بشار جنبها ومعاها عالحلوه والمره ونفس الشئ ابوها الحنون الثاني ماهر مايقصر..
ريناد وهي تحول نظرها من واحد للثاني: تدرون اني احبكم موت
ماهر: من قدنا الدلوعه تحبنا يلا قومي سلمي على عمك
ريناد: طيب من عيوني
بشار: انا بطلع مع محمد بنروح نلعب بلياردو تعال معانا ماهر
ماهر: ايييه زمان عن القهاوي والاستراحات واللعب من عرست ابتلشت في الحرمه
بشار: اسكت لاتسمعك وتذبحك
ماهر: ههههههه وهي تقدر خلاص ابدل ملابسي واجي معاك
بشار: اوكي مو تتأخر

.....................

كانت جالسه جنب امها...يشاهدوا فلم اجنبي...لفت على امها لقتها مندمجه..
شوق وهي تحط راسها على كتف امها : يمه
ام محمد: هلا
شوق: وين محمد؟ نايم؟
ام محمد: أي نايم مر اليوم بيت خالتك
شوق: يؤؤ جد ليش؟
ام محمد: بنت خالتك هبه مريضه راح يزورها
شوق: زين والله .....اقول يمه
ام محمد: نعم
شوق: ابي فلوس من زمان مارحت السوق
ام محمد: اسكتي طيب
شوق: اووووه يمه
ام محمد: ومصمه ان شاء الله خير
شوق: كله تزفيني باروح انام احسن لي
ام محمد: احسن لك ولي خليني اتابع الفلم
شوق: يمه فديتك صحيني قبل ماتنامين طيب؟
ام محمد: خلاص روحي نامي

صعدت شغلت المكيف ودخلت تحت البطانيه ...ابتسمت ياسلام محلى الجو البارد والنوم فيه احلى واحلى...طاحت عينها على جوالها فتحته لقت فيه مكالمتين من بشار.....مع مسج

(( شوق كلمتك الظاهر نايمه...المهم متى ماصحيتي دقي علي ضروري...))

دقت عليه وهي خايفه خير اللهم اجعله خير
بشار: هلا شواقه
شوق: بشار فيك شئ؟
بشار: بسم الله لاياقلبي مافيني شئ هههههههه
شوق: يابرووودك روح اجل باي
بشار: لا لا تعالي تكفين مابغيت اسمع صوتك
شوق: شنو؟
بشار: شفيك شوشو؟
شوق: مافيني شئ ايش كنت تبي؟
بشار: أي صح كنت ابيك تصحيني من النوم الساعه 12 الليل علي بكره اختبار
شوق: اوكي تم
بشار: مشكوره قلبي يلا سي يوو
شوق: سي يو باي
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الساعه 10 جات امها تصحيها ولكنها كالعاده عيت تقوم من النعس...ملت منها امها وتركتها ترجع تنام...
الساعه 11 ونص قامت من السرير وهي تحس بألم في بطنها ضغطت بيدها على بطنها وغمضت عينها
اييييي ايش هاالالم المفاجئ...شربت كاس ماي وحاولت تهدي نفسها اخ يابطني مابرجع انام حتى اصحي بشار مسكين لاتروح عليه نومه.....
حاولت تقوم من السرير بس رجعت..ماقدرت من الالم اللي قاعد يزيد
صرخت بصوت عالي 

شوق: الحقووووووووني باموووت

وقف لما سمع صوتها كان جالس بالصاله اللي فوق يشاهد تلفزيون ركض وفتح باب غرفتها لقاها تتلوى من الالم وراميه نفسها عالسرير
محمد وهو يروح لها ويرفعها: شوق شفيك؟
شوق : محمد......بااا...باموو وت بطني
راح لغرفه امه وابوه دق الباب وهو مرتبك مو عارف يتصرف ايش يسوي 
ابو محمد: خير يامحمد فيكم شئ؟
محمد: يبه شوق مادري شفيها..تصرخ بطنها يألمها

...........

اوتعى من النوم لف عالناحيه الثانيه يطالع الساعه 12 ونص يووووووو تأخرت نص ساعه قام بسرعه اخذ له شور سريع وجلس على مكتبه واخذ كتابه وبدأ يذاكر...بس ليش شوق ماصحتني اكيد الدبه نايمه...
خليني اشوفها دق عليها مرتين وماردت...كشر والخوف بدأ يتملكه..شوق نومها مو ثقيل وترد دايركت لما اتصل....
خليني اجرب مره ثانيه ونفس الشئ.....طلع من غرفته وانتبه ان نور غرفه ريناد مشغل دخل لقاها ماسكه كتاب الكيمياء
بشار: تذاكرين
ريناد وهي تسكر الكتاب بسرعه: بسم الله خرعتني اووووف دق الباب طيب 
بشار: اسفين رقيقه هانم شتسوين؟
ريناد: علينا بكره مراجعه كيمياء لهذا اذاكره
بشار وهي يجلس على سريرها: اقول رينادوه
ريناد: ها خير؟
بشار: ادق على شوق ماترد
ريناد: مو عيب عليك تدق عالبنت في انصاص الليالي والله عيب عيييييييب
بشار وهو يقلد صوتها: والله عيب عيييب ...(وبعصبيه) شفيك انت مافيها شئ بنت عمي وخطيبتي رينادوه يابروودك انا خايف عليها اول مره ماترد علي
ريناد وهي تاخذ جوالها: بس بترد علي بتشوووف
اتصلت ومامن مجيب ...
ريناد وهي مكشره: ماترد
بشار: شفتي كيييف دقي عالبيت
ريناد: لا مجنونه الوقت متأخر الساعه وحده الا ربع الفجر تخيل اتصل
بشار: اوووف بتتصلين ولا اروح لهم البيت
ريناد: هيه هيه عن الجنون تفضحنا قدام البشريه بادق عالبيت امري الى الله
دقت ورفعته الخادمه بلغتها انهم اخذوا شوق للمستشفى.....سكرت وهي مفتحه عيونها ويدها على فمها..هو بدون شئ خايف ولما شافها كذا جن جنونه 
بشار: شصاير تكلمي
ريناد: بالمستشفى
بشار: شلووووووووووووون؟ شفيها شوق
ريناد : مادري..مادري الخادمه قالت لي اخذوها للمستشفى كانت تصارخ بطنها يألمها 
تنهد ولف عالناحيه الثانيه..حبيبتي شوق شفيك شصار معاك...ياربي الحين تتألم يالته فيني ولافيك
ريناد: دق على محمد وشوفهم
اخذ جوالها من يدها ودق على محمد 
بشار: الو....هلامحمد..ماعليك مني اهم شئ انتوا ....شفيها طيب...قوول بسررعه...ايوه وبعدين....لاتقوووووول جد؟؟......وخلصوا العمليه
من سمعت طاري عمليه طاح قلبها في بطنها ودمعت عينها...ماحست الاعلى بشار وطيف ابتسامه على وجهه..طالعته بنص عين شفيه هذا جن البنت مريضه وهو مبتسم الله يخلف بس....يمكن جن؟؟تتوقعوا؟؟

بشار: الزايده....بطنها يأملها من الزايده دخلوها من شوي غرفه العمليات
ريناد: بشار مو خطيره العمليه؟
بشار: لاابدا الحمدلله....
تنهدت وجلست عالسرير
ريناد: ياربي خفت عليها ..مااتخيلها عالسرير ومريضه فديت بنت عمي نروح لهم؟
بشار: ودي اشوفها اااه لكن مايصير نطلع في هالليل بعدين انا علي اختبار
ريناد: شفيك بشار شوق بالمستشفى وانت تفكر في اختبارك؟
بشار: اوووه يالله كيف البنات يفكرون يااختي ياعزيزتي ياملقوفتي قلت لك البنت مافيها شئ بخير اشقق ملابسي يعني وابكي مثل الحريم حتى تعرفين اني احاتيها اكثر منك....
ريناد: خلاص خلاص لاتاكلني مع وجهك بس...
قاطعها: بس ولاكلمه .....
ريناد وهي تحضنه : اوه حووبي بشار ماباروح بكره المدرسه ممكن؟ابغى اروح لشوق
بشار: ان مابعدتي عني الحين وسحبتي كلامك هذا اقسم بالله شفتي راسك اطيره من مكانه فاهمه قالت ماتبي تروح قالت
ريناد: اوووووف انزين 
وطلعت من غرفتها وهو طلع وراها راخ لغرفته....وقامت تتمشى في البيت..شوقوه الدبه كيف باروح المدرسه بدونك نط في بالها مازن مسكت راسها..يعني لازم بكل سالفه ناط لي بالوسط اتمنى تمر دقيقه وحده بس ومايجي طيفك في راسي...اه متى بس بنساك..
نزلت الدور الارضي طالعت البيت بملل اووف زهقانه اذاكر وزهقانه من كل شئ وين اروح؟؟..
تمشت شوي في بيتهم الواسع اللي تخاف احيانا من وساعته وخاصه في الليل والدنيا ظلام...
مرت على غرفه كانت في يوم من الايام احب الغرفه لقلبها ...مرسمي الخاص ماانكر احب الرسم بس كرهته والسبب ان مره المكيف حق المرسم صابه التماس كهربائي وهي ترسم كانت بتصير حريقه كبيره لولا ان اخوانها تداركوا الموضوع..من يومها صارت تخاف تدخله...
شكلي برجع للرسم أي ليش لا اخلي ابوي يختار لي ديكور جديد..ااه بشغل نفسي بأي شئ حتى انساك او اتناساك يامازن...
صعدت الدرج وهي تركض وصلت لغرفتها ورمت نفسها عالسرير بنطه قويه حست منها ان شئ انكسر....توقفت حركتها...لااااااااا غبيه من جد غبيه......
قامت ولقت جوالها الهمر صار قطعتين ...انكسر الباب حقه بعصبيه شالته وشالت منه البطاقه(الكرت ) ورمت الجوال بالدرج اللي قاهرها انه هديه من بشار في عيد ميلادها...
امممم عيدميلادي متى تقريبا امممم بعد 5 شهور اسوي حفله؟؟حفله وانا حزينه وضايعه..راحت وقفت مقابل المرايه تطالع كومه الحزن المتشكله في انسانه مررت اصابعها على وجهها...
ارتجفت شفايفها ونزلت دمعتها ..حياتي دونك يامازن ولاشئ....كل شئ ماله طعم ولالون...
كنت بالنسبه لي الحبيب والصديق والام وكل شئ ..اذا تضايقت كنت اشكي لك وتنسيني كل همومي وتواسيني اما الحين كل شئ رجع مثل قبل واخس.....
راحت للسرير وحطت راسها واستسلمت للنوم...
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*خططت تسوي اختبار الحمل المنزلي وسوته فرحت من النتيجه مثل ماتوقعت سلمى انا حامل....لازم اخبر ناصر بس مو الحين...انتبهت لجوالها اللي يرن
خلود: الو
محمد: هلا خلود
خلود: هلا محمد اخبارك
محمد: تمام وانت
خلود: كويسه..غريبه داق علي هالوقت
محمد: اختك شوق بالمستشفى
خلود: شفيها اختي؟؟؟؟؟وفجأه ارتف صوتها : تكلم
محمد: بطيتي اذني عاد تعبت علينا امس الليل واخذناها المستشقى وطلعت وياها الزايده 
خلود: صحيح؟
محمد: أي والله
خلود: كيف صارت الحين؟
محمد: بخير لو تشوفينها ساكته وهاديه على غير العاده هههههههه
خلود: اوه حمود يلا عاد لاتسخر عليها انتوا بأي مستشفى؟
محمد: في الـ ـــــــــــ
خلود: خلاص انا بسأل الاستعلامات هناك واجي لكم
محمد: طيب يلا سلمي على ناصر
خلود: الله يسلمك باي
محمد: بايات

.....................

رجع بشار من الجامعه وتفكيره مشتت حتى الاختبار ماحل فيه زين لان فكره مشغول بها...
ريناد صحت من النوم الساعه 6 ونص الصباح تمللت تروح للمدرسه لذلك رجعت تنام حاولت حور تصحيها لكن ماقدرت....

دخل الصاله لقاها فاضيه وينهم....امممم اكيد حور في المستشفى ادق على ابوي اشوفه
بشار: الو يبه
ابوماهر: هلا بشار خير فيكم شئ؟
بشار: لايبه مافينا شئ بس وينك
ابوماهر: اتمشى تصدق بعد وين بالشركه
بشار: هههههه مابترجع البيت؟
ابوماهر: مابرجع عندي شغل اختك رجعت من المدرسه؟
بشار: ماراحت اصلا يبه 
ابوماهر: شلووون؟ انا موصي اخوك الثور يصحيها
بشار: هههههههههههههههههههه ويلي باموت
ابوماهر: صحيح فاضي ليه بعد ماراحت ليش لعب الثانويه
بشار: يبه عيت تقوم تقول نعسانه
ابوماهر: طيب انا اذا رجعت اتفاهم معاها 
بشار: اوكي داد انا بتغدى وبروح مع ريناد لشوق المستشفى
ابوماهر: انا بس اطلع من الشركه بامركم...
بشار: اووكي فمان الله

يلا خليني اروح اصحي رينادوه حشى اخذت النوم كله ...دخل غرفتها لقاها مطفيه كل الاضواء ومكتفيه بضوء الشمس مع شمعه فواحه وواقفه تمشط شعرها المبلول
بشار: نعيما
ريناد: الله ينعم عليك
قرب من الشمعه وشالها عصبت منه وضربته على يده
ريناد: عيب بابا هذا مو للاكل هذا زينه
بشار: ههههههههههههاي بقره ابوي معصب عليك
ريناد: يمه ليييش
بشار: لانك مارحتي السكول
ريناد: اووه كنت نعسانه
بشار: عساه ان شاء الله يزفك ويحرجك
مسكت شعره وشدته بيدها
ريناد: لاتقول هالكلام اوووكي؟
مد يده وضربها في بطنها
ريناد: اييييييييييييي ياحمار ليش تضربني
بشار: حمار يالثوره هين انا اوريك
مسك شعرها وشده وهي تضحك 
بشار: والله لاجرك لغرفتي حتى تتوبين ولاتمسكين شعري مره ثانيه
ريناد: أي لابشار تكفي اترك شعري تكفففى
بشار: انا حلفت ماراح ابطل حلفي عشان وحده دبه مثلك
تركها بالموت بعد ماصارخت
ريناد ويدها بشعرها: حشى مو يد جرافه 
بشار: بل بل بل قل اعوذ برب الفلق من شر ماخلق
ريناد: ههههههههههه تغديت؟
بشار: اتغى لوحدي؟ مااعرف تعالي تغدي معاي
نزلوا وهم يتغدوا دخل عليهم ماهر وانضم لهم...

ماهر: سلام
بشار: وعليكم السلام
ريناد: يلا مشينا بشار
ماهر: وين وين؟
ريناد: باروح لشوق
ماهر: الحين عاد بدري
بشار: تعرف مسافه الطريق بعد
ماهر: اها براحتكم

قامت وتجهزت حطت لها جلوس وكحل وطلعت مع اخوها....وراحوا للمستشفى
في المواقف كان في واحد موقف سيارته بوسط الطريق وداق سوالف وبشار مفور من العصبيه
بشار: والله ناس فاضيه داق لي سوالف وبنص الشارع
لفت تطالع السياره ...يووه هذي مثل سيارته..دققت عللي جالس فيها الا هو مازن
ريناد ياندفاع: هذا مازن
طالعها مستغرب ورجع يطالع السياره: والله أي هو من العصبيه وهالحر ماركزت والله خلني انزل له
نزل بشار ودق عالسياره من ورا لف له مازن وابتسم...
مازن: ههههههههه بشار هذا انت اللي وراي 
بشار: والله لو واحد غيرك كنت ذبحته هنا
مازن: اجل ربك ستر 
صرف اللي جالس يسولف معاه ووقف سيارته وعلى يساره وقف بشار سيارته.....
توترت كيف انزل باكون قدامه دايركت الباب بالباب....فتح باب سيارته وشافها جات عينه بعينها لثواني قليله كسرتها بتكشيره ..
بشار: يلا ريناد نزلي
ريناد: اه اوكي اوكي
فتحت الباب ونزلت وراسها للارض
مازن: كيفك ريناد؟
ريناد: بخير تمام وانت؟
مازن: الحمدلله
بشار: يلا نصعد
مازن: يلا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مشوا قدامها وهي وراهم ...لفت نظرها شكل مازن المميز اليوم كان لابس كاب اسود وبلوزه سوداء وبرمودا بيج ..كان كله سبورت عالاخر...ابتسمت ويدها بيدها الثانيه...
فديتك يامازن فديييتك والله.....وسعت خطواتها وفجأه وقف بشار
مازن: ليش وقفت؟
بشار: نسيت اخذ باقه ورد
مازن: أي طبعا هذي الخطيبه
بشار: ها اجل ايش تفكر
كان وراهم دايركت وعند المدخل الرئيسي محل ورد وشكولاته وهالشغلات كهدايا للمرضى...
ريناد: هذا محل ورد
بشار: اوكي باوصيه على باقه
ريناد: اووه ابي اصعد لشوق
في هالوقت استغل مازن الفرصه وراح يطلب اللفت(المصعد) 
بشار: روحي مع مازن باي
ودخل المحل...طالعت مازن بعصبيه هي عارفه اصلا حركاته...ابتسم لها بسخريه كان ودها تتقدم له وتنتف شعره ..بس فيه ناس وهذا العائق الوحيد..
مازن: ترى بصعد ان ماجيتي
دخلت اللفت وتعمدت توقف بعيده عنه...لاحظ لون بشرتها اللي قلب احمر دائما يتغير لونها لما تعصب
مازن: تدرين انك تصيرين حلوه لما تعصبي
طنشته ولا ردت عليه
مازن: اخبارك مع الدراسه؟
ريناد : ـــــــــ
مازن: وين لسانك اكلته القطوه
ريناد: ـــــــــــ
مازن: بذبحك ترى لاتحقرين
طلع من جيبه سيجاره وشغلها لاشعوريا سحبتها من يده
مازن: ليش؟
ريناد: تدخن مازن؟ ليييش؟
مازن: انت عارفه ليش
ريناد: لامااعرف ممكن تفهمني
مازن: انفخ فيها حرتي واللي احسه
نزلت راسها ....ورفعته مره ثانيه
ريناد: ماابي اشوفها معاك مره ثانيه
مازن: مسويه فيها يعني خايفه علي
ريناد: واذا؟
مازن: ياشيخه انا عارف انك ولاطاقه لي خبر تكفين ريناد جيبيها
ريناد: براحتك هاك خذها
ورجعت حطتها بيده
ووصل اللفت وطلعوا منه قبل مايدخلوا غرفه شوق رمى السيجاره في الزباله فرحتها حركته
ريناد: الحمدلله عالسلامه شوق
من شافت شوق نست كل شئ وراحضت حضنتها
شوق: الله يسلمك
رفعت راسها تطالع شوق بخوف
شوق: هههههه لاتطالعيني كذا مافيني شئ والله
ريناد: اكيد؟
خلود: احم لنا الله
لفت لها ريناد وابتسمت
ريناد: اسفه والله شفت شوق ونسيت الكل 
راحت وسلمت على خلود وام محمد وام مازن الموجوده معاهم......
ام محمد: شلونك يمه ريناد؟
ريناد: تمام خالتي الحمدلله
ام مازن: ايش هالزين ياريناد والله كل يوم تحلين
ابتسم مازن لكلام امه.....لو تدرين يامه اني ابيها من بد هالبنات كلهم بس ولاهي حاسه بالنار اللي بقلبي مطنشتني......
مازن: ها يمه ارجعك البيت
خلود: شفيك مزون مستعجل خليها
ام مازن: لاياخلود برجع هبه لوحدها في البيت
حور: اجلسي خالتي ماشبعنا منك
مازن: ها يمه بتجلسين ولا؟
شوق: أي بتقعد
ام مازن: ههههههه خلاص مااقدر اقول شئ

انتبهت شوق لريناد المتوتره لوجود مازن..ومازن اللي يسترق نظرات لها كل شوي...
مادري لين متى بيبقون على هالحال ...
ام محمد: حبيبتي شوق تبين تاكلين شئ؟
شوق: هاه....لايمه شبعانه
ام محمد: مااكلتي شئ مايصير
شوق: مالي نفس
طلعت ريناد من شنطتها بسكويت اوريو اللي تحبه شوق مووت....
شوق: اوريو ييييس
ريناد: جبته لك اعرفك تحبيه
شوق: هاتيه
ريناد: لا انا بااكلك بنفسي بادلعك من قدك
شوق: ههههههههههه
راقبها مازن وهي تفتح العلبه وتأكل شوق اللي تضحك...
بصراحه اغاااااار أي حسيت بالغيره....ياحظها شوق لو انا مكانها بتأكلني ريناد؟
مااظن هالقاسيه تسوي لي شئ حتى لو اموت قدام عيونها ...ياربي معقوله ماحنت لي؟ ولا اشتاقت؟
ايش هالقلب اوووف ...لكن لا ريناد بترجع معاي مثل قبل ...ياانا يا هي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد قرابه النص ساعه استأذنت ام مازن وقام مازن يوصلها وراحت معاها حور وام محمد...
بعدهم جاء ناصر وتحمد لشوق بالسلامه وطلع من المستشفى مع خلود....
مابقت الا هي مع شوق وشوي جاء لهم بشار واستغل الفرصه ودق سوالف مع شوق....وشوي الا مازن يدخل عليهم...لفت رقبتها من سمعت حسه ماتوقعته يرجع ابدا.....اكيد وراه شئ
كان طول الطريق لهم مصمم على شئ لازم يسويه وترجع ريناد معاه طيبه مثل قبل لهذا رجع المستشفى
مازن: السلام
بشار: مزوون هلا وغلا حياك
مازن: ها يالحبيب ارتحت الحين
بشار وهو يطالع شوق: اكيد
ريناد وهي تحاول تلغي وجود مازن: ها بشار شقلت؟
بشار: اوووه ياريناد قلت لك بكره باخذ لك جهاز جديد مو اليوم
ريناد: حرام عليك جهازي انكسر ابقى كذا بدون جوال
أي يامازن هذي فرصتك خليني اتغدى عليها قبل ماتتعشى فيني...
مازن ببرود: انا عندي جهاز بالسياره مااستخدمه تبيه؟
بشار: لا بشار مايصير خليه لك اكيد بتحتاجه
مازن: لاياشيخ عادي ماابيه حرام ارميه وهو جديد....تعالي اعطيك اياه
ريناد فهمت اللي يقصده وراه شئ انا قايله خليني اشوف ايش يبي حرام كسر خاطري
ريناد: اروح بشار؟
بشار: روحي وفكيني 
وهم باللفت نازلين
مازن: تغطي ريناد
ريناد: ليش
مازن: شنو اللي ليش بنمر عالرسبشن وهناك مليان شباب ورجال
ريناد: ماعلي منهم
مازن: اتركي العناد....يلا تغطي
ريناد: انت على أي اساس تتحكم فيني
مازن: ريناد لاتخليني افقد اعصابي اقوولك تغطي فاهمه
مسك ذرعها لانه بجد عصب من عنادها وطفح الكيل عنده
مازن: مو مازن اللي تعانديه ياريناد ومن اليوم ورايح بتسمعين كلامي اووكي

صاحت غصبا عنها وخافت وتغطت ....مالها غير هالحل
صعد سيارته اما هي انتظرته بره....فتح النافذه ونزل نفسه حتى يشوفها*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مازن: تعالي
ريناد بعصبيه: ماابي 
مازن: ههههههههه تعالي ابيك شوي
ريناد: قلت لك ماابي ماابيك مزوون روح عني
مازن: انزل اسحبك يعني
فتحت باب السياره وجلست وراسها للارض والعصبيه واضحه عليها....
ريناد: تدري حتى جوالك ماابيه خليه لك
لفت بجسمها حتى تطلع بس مسكها من يدها وحرك بالسياره......
ريناد: انت مجنون؟ وين بتوديني
مازن: المكان اللي ابيه
ريناد: لاتكفى مازن خليني نزلني ارجووك
مازن: شوفي هي فرصه وجات لعندي وقلت لازم اكلمك واليوم قبل بكره ..ريناد لازم نتكلم
ريناد: ايش نتكلم بعد...رجعني الحين بشار بيحاتيني ايش اقول له
مازن: انا باقوله رجعتك معاي البيت تجلسين مع هبه...وين تبين تروحين؟
ريناد بعصبيه: أي مكان مانكون فيه سوا....ماابي اكون وياك
مازن: من وين جايبه هالقسوه خبريني....ماكنتي كذا
ريناد: الظروف احيانا ياعزيزي تخلي الانسان قاسي
طنش جملتها الاخيره وحط اغنيه عبدالمجيد(عديم الشوق)
مازن: اسمعيها اهداء لك......
*

*ايش يبي يقول لي...لهالدرجه الشئ ضروري...مجبوره اسمعه لازم اسمع وللمره الاخيره وباشوف ايش عنده والله يستر....
وقف عند البحر...ولف يطالعها
مازن: انزلي
بدون ماترد عليه نزلت وجلست مقابل البحر....دقايق وصار جنبها بعد صمت دام 10 دقايق نطق
مازن: ريناد احيانا الصمت يكون ابلغ من الكلام لكن للاسف لو سكتت ماراح تفهميني...رجائي انك تسمعيني للاخير
ريناد: اوكي ايش اللي عندك؟
مازن: وهذي ياريناد اخر محاوله لي معاك لاني مليت حاولت افهمك مرات ومرات لكنك صديتي عني وماحطيتي لمشاعري أي اعتبار
تجمعت الدموع بعينها.....ماتدري ليش اخر محاوله يعني شنو؟؟؟ يعني بعدها انا بطريق وهو بطريق لاااااااااا مااقدر يامازن على بعدك وجودك بحياتي مهم حتى لو كنت قاسيه معاك يكفي اشوف عيونك بس ماابي شئ ثاني
مازن بصوت اقرب للهمس: حبيبتي امسحي دموعك.....اسمعيني باالاول
ريناد وهي تمسح دموعها: تكلم
مازن: شوفي ريناد....قصتنا بدأت من يوم كنت فيه رايح لمحمد كان جالس عالنت بالعلامه كان اخوك بشار معانا المهم جلسنا بغرفته شوي جاه اتصال وتركنا بالغرفه انا انتبهت لورقه صفراء صغيره عليها ايميلك لفت نظري قلت اضيفك وانا والله مادري من تكوني افتكرتك وحده ضايفها محمد من الشات
جنون دقها ولفت تطالعه بذهول...كاذب ولاصادق..لكن انا اتذكر هذاك اليوم سويت لي ايميل جديد ودقيت لمحمد قلت له يسوي لي ادد وقال لي لحظه اجيب ورقه وكتب عليها الايميل....
مازن: وكلمتك ياريناد....وانت تعرفين الباقي حلفت لك بربي اني ماكنت اعرفك لاني اصلا ماقلت لمحمد اني اخذت الورقه منه...وكلمتك بعدين عالجوال وماميزت صوتك لاني اصلا ماسمعت صوتك قبلها ولامره في التلفون
ريناد: ولاانا لاحظت صوت
مازن: شفتي كيف المهم الحين عندي ياريناد انك تفهمين ان حبنا جاء بالصدفه الاقدار جمعتنا مع بعض ...معقوله بتحكمين على هالحب بالموت بمجرد صار شئ مالي ذنب فيه؟ هذي عداله في نظرك؟
سكتت وماعرفت بأيش تجاوبه...تصدقه وتسامحه ولاتبقى على موقفها.....لكن ورود
ريناد: يعني انت تحبني؟
مازن: أي احبك 
ريناد: واللي يحب وحده يكلم غيرها
مازن: انا اكلم غيرك؟ من قال؟
ريناد: انت تكلم ورود
مازن: صح كلمتها بس مره وحده
ريناد: مره وحده؟
مازن: أي وقلت لك عالموضوع يوم ملكه هبه
ريناد: يعني ماكلمتها مره ثانيه؟
مازن: ريناد حياتي انت شفيك انا مازن...بتكذبيني وتصدقيهم؟ ورود عمري ماكلمتها الا ذيك المره وبس...
بعدين حد عنده هالقمر ويكلم النجوم؟
ابتسمت له ونزلت راسها
مازن وهو يمسك يدها: بنرجع مثل قبل؟
ريناد وهي تطالعه: نرجع 
قرب منها اكثر
مازن: جد ريناد؟
ريناد: هههههه جد خلاص صافيه لبن
قامت من مكانها وسحبت يدها من يده
مازن: وين قايمه تعالي باقولك شئ
ريناد: قوم رجعني البيت
مازن: تعالي طيب بس دقايق
رجعت مكانها...وجلست جنبه وهي ساكته
مازن: بتبقين ساكته يعني؟ تكلمي اشتقت لصوتك وهمسك
ريناد: ــــــــ
مازن: ريناد
ريناد: اممممم
مازن: احبك موت
ريناد: جد؟
مازن: اكثر مماتتصورين....مااشتقتي لي؟
ريناد بهمس: اشتقت لك 
مازن: اجل وين هالشوق ماكنت اشوف غير قسوتك
ريناد: اووه مازن خلاص
مازن: يااااه عيدي اسمي مره ثانيه
ريناد ببتسامه: مازن
مازن: ممكن اطير من الفرح؟
ريناد: هههههههههههههه لا وين بتطير خليك معاي
قامت وراحت لعند سيارته ...قام وراها وصعدوا كان يسوق وهو كل شوي يطالعها ويبتسم مو مصدق انها حنت عليه وبيرجعوا مثل قبل......واخيرا صارت لي...ماباخليها تروح من يدي مره ثانيه...

**تتوقعوا بتدوم علاقتهم كذا؟؟

ولابتتغير مع الظروف والاحداث الجايه؟؟

ايش موقف ورود لما تعرف بالتطورات الاخيره؟؟


كل هذا بتعرفونه في الجزء القادم


تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*هههههههههههه*

*رووووووووعة القصة تجنن* 

*هو اني قريت الجزء يمكن من يووم السبت بس النت كان مررة مخررف فما قدرت أرد* 

*مو تتأخري عليي بعديين أصييح ترى*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*
*لا شدعووووووه تصيحي*
*يمكن اتاخر عليج شوووي بس*
*صبررررري عليي*
*وان شاء الله ما اطول وانزل لج*
*وعذراً ع التاخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*اممممممممم* 

*انزييين بصبر* 

*لكن قلتي بس شوي* 

*يعني لازم اليووم تنزلي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بحاااااول*
*اني اليوم انزل كم جزء*
*بس مو اكييييييد .. يعني يمكن ما انزل* 
*ع العموم انتظريني خيووه*
*وعذريني*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*جاء الليل اللي كانت تنتظره بفارغ الصبر راحت ولبست فستان وردي قصير وفكت شعرها وحطت ميك اب خفيف وجلست تنتظر ناصر....لما جاء قامت على طول له.....

ناصر: الله الله ايش هالحلاوه لمين كل هذا

خلود: لحبيبي وكل عمري ناصر

ناصر وهو يقربها لها: ياقلبي ياخوخه .....طالعه والله قمر

خلود: امممم تعال اجلس

راح جلس عالكرسي وهو مبتسم

ناصر: وراك شئ انتي

خلود: عندي لك مفاجأه

ناصر: ايش هالمفاجأه الله يستر

خلود: هههههههه لاتخاف ياابو ريان

شوي شوي وتحولت الابتسامه في ظرف ثانيتين الى علامه استفهام كبيره

ناصر: ايش؟

خلود: اللي سمعته انا حامل

كشر وقام مثل الاعصار من الكرسي ولف عليها

ناصر: شنوووووووووو؟ حامل؟؟؟

خلود: أي حامل شرايك في الخبر؟

ناصر: مثل الزفت

خلود: ايش هالكلام اللي تقوله؟

ناصر: شوفي هاللي في بطنك ينزل اليوم قبل بكره فاهمه



طلع من الغرفه على طول وهي تبكي حيل مو مصدقه ان ناصر يقول كذا....



اتصل دايركت لسلمى هي اللي بتساعده

سلمى: هلا بأخوي حبيبي

ناصر: هلا سلمى

سلمى: يارب سترك شفيك ؟

ناصر: ولاشئ

سلمى: لاقص على غيري صوتك مو على بعضه

ناصر: فيني قهر والله

سلمى: ليش عسى ماشر

ناصر: مرت اخوك حامل

سلمى: خلود؟ جد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مبروووك وليش منقهر المفروض ياحظي تنبسط بيجيك ولد

ناصر: ماابي عيال

سلمى: ليش؟

ناصر: بذمتك مر على زواجنا اكثر شهرين

سلمى: لا بس عادي بنات يحملون من اول اسبوع

ناصر: انا وخلود غير...عاالاقل ابي اتهنى بحياتي شوي 

سلمى: ياسلام والعيال بينكدوا عليك عيشتك؟

ناصر: بتشغل عني ياسلمى افهميني 

سلمى: متى قالت لك هالخبر؟

ناصر: الحين من شوي وهبيت بوجهها وقلت لها نزليه اليوم قبل بكره

سلمى: لابارك الله فيك من ولد



سمع حس وراه لف ولقى ابوه وتكشيره على وجهه

ناصر: اكلمك سلمى بعدين

سلمى: انتظرك طمني عليها باي
قبل مايفتح فمه بكلمه وحده هاج عليه ابوه مثل البركان



ابوناصر: صدق قليل تربيه ليه تسوي كذا في بنت الناس

ناصر بارتباك: انت سمعتني يبه

ابوناصر: وحطبه على هالرقبه قول امين ياخساره تعبي فيك

ناصر: يبه انا ماسويت شئ غلط

ابوناصر: شلون ماسويت شئ غلط حرام اللي سويته بنت الناس امانه عندنا

ناصر: زوجتي وانا حر

ابوناصر: ليش شاريها انت بفلوسك......رد خليني اشوف ايش بتقول بعد

ناصر: الولد بتنزله يعني بتنزله

ابوناصر: استغفر ربك ياناصر حرام اللي تسويه كيف تبي تقتل روح حرااام 

ناصر: اوووه يبه اللي صار صار وهي اكيد مابترفض لي طلب

ابوناصر: بس انا برفض

ناصر: انت يبه؟*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ابوناصر: ماراح اخليك تذبح ولدك اللي مانولد....ويلا قدامي روح اعتذر لها وراضيها يلا

ناصر: لايبه

ابوناصر: تعصي كلامي ياناصر

ناصر: العفو يبه مو كذا بس ارجوك افهمني.....

ابوناصر: افهم ايش يامخرف المفروض تنبسط وتفرح بيجيك ولد يشيل اسمك مو تصارخ وتهاوش البنت....الله مايرضى بهالشئ

ام ناصر: شفيكم عسى ماشر

طلعت من غرفتها وجات لعندهم

ابوناصر: تعالي شوفي ولدك العاقل ايش يقول

ام ناصر: شفيك ياناصر؟

ابو ناصر: مرته طلعت حامل وقال لها سقطي الولد

ام ناصر بفرح: جد مرتك حامل؟ كلوووووووووووش الف الصلاه والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله محمد

ابو ناصر: يامره فهمي ولدك قبل ماتفرحين وتصارخين

ام ناصر: ليش تبيها تسقطه؟

ناصر: ماابي عيال الحين

ام ناصر: ليش بكيفك؟ هذي حكمه ربك 

ابوناصر: روح يلا كلمها

ام ناصر: خليه يتركها الحين ترضى لوحدها

ابوناصر بعصبيه: انتوا شفيكم؟ انا اللي امشي كلمتي في هالبيت روح قدامي لاتوقف مثل اللوح

ناصر: طيب



دخل لها لقاها حاضنه المخده وحاطه راسها عالجدار وتبكي......عوره قلبه من منظرها راح وحضنها على طول

ناصر: اسف حبيبتي

خلود وهي تدزه بعيد عنها: انا مو حبيبتك انت ماتحبني اصلا

ناصر: افا ياخلود انا مااحبك؟ والله اموت فيك انتي شتقولين

خلود: مااصدقك بعد اللي سويته لكن تبيني انزله حاظر من عيوني ياناصر بس بعدها مابرجع هنا باروح بيتنا عند امي وابوي 

ناصر: وتتركين زوجك لوحده؟

خلود: شسوي فيك اذا ماتبيني ولاتبي اللي في بطني

ناصر: هههههههههه ياشين دلعكم وزعلكم....ابيكم خلاص والله ابيكم

خلود وهي تبكي : ليش سويت كذا ياناصر

ناصر: اسف خلود انا بس انصدمت ماابي أي حد يشغلك عني

خلود: بس هذا هو السبب؟

ناصر ببتسامه: اكيد حبيبتي ماابي العيال يشغلوك عني

خلود: ماحد بيشغلني عنك بس هذا مو عذر

ناصر: ها والحل يهون عليك تتركين حبيبك ناصر كذا؟

رفعت له عيونها وابتسمت مهما سوى ناصر ماتقدر تزعل منه وتفهمت انه تفاجأ وعصب وقال كلام مايقصده....

بس هو لازالت الغصه داخله مو مقتنع.....
في ظرف يومين الكل عرف بحمل خلود اكثر وحده فرحت امها لان بيجيها حفيدين مره وحده

وعلى قولة محمد بيصير خالين مو خال واحد خخخخ






بعد 3 شهــوور....

كانت فتره الاختبارات النهائيه اخر يوم كان عليهم انجليزي

..طلعت وهي مبتسمه ياااه الحمدلله رغم اني ماذاكرت زين لكن الاختبار كان مره سهل وحليت كويس..اروح لشوق واشوفها
طلعت للساحه الكبيره ولقت شوق قاعده بالزاويه ويدها على خدها ومقابلها كتاب الانجليزي تتصفحه باليد الثانيه....
ريناد: ياهوووه بتذاكرين بعد ماخلصنا الاختبارات
ماردت عليها شوق
ريناد وهي تجلس جنبها: حبيبتي شوق شفيك؟ ماحليتي زين؟
شوق: نص الاسئله تركتها فاضيه ماحليت ياريناد
ريناد: يؤؤؤؤ ليش عاد تاركه اسئله بدون اجاباتها
شوق: احل وانا عارفه انه غلط؟؟
ريناد: احسن من لاشئ لكن ماعليه شوشو هونيها اليوم خلصنا اختبارات فرفشي
شوق: تصدقين فرحانه مو مصدقه خلصنا اليوم برقص رقص
ريناد: هههههههههههههههه بنسوي احتفاليه...الا وين بنطلع اليوم؟
شوق: نسيتي ريناد خالتي ام مازن اقصد ام زوجك مسويه عزيمه في ...
قبل ماتكمل ضربتها ريناد على يدها
شوق: هههههههههه مسويه فيها خجوله ....
ريناد: شووقووه لاتصيري دبه عيب
وابتسمت بعدها ريناد...باشوف مازن اليوم يااه مشتاقه له...
شوق: افكر فيك وافكر في حالي سوا سوا
ريناد: هههههههههه روحي زين....متى بنروح؟
شوق: امي بتروح الساعه 6 المغرب حتى تساعد خالتي بس انا ماباروح معاها بنروح بعدها شرايك؟
ريناد: حلووو عاالاقل يمدينا ننام ساعتين 
شوق : قومي نطلع الشمس حرقتنا
لبسوا عباياتهم وطلعوا....
ريناد: كم الساعه شوق؟
شوق: 9 ونص
ريناد: ياخوفي يكشت فينا سايقكم ساعتها باطيح فيك رفس ياشوق لانك خليتيني اقول لحكمت لايجي
شوق: يالدبه بيجي والله موصيته
تسندوا عالجدار ينطرون واذا بشبح سوداء تمر..كشرت ريناد على طول كأنها تعرف هالسياره فتح صاحبها الدريشه اووووف هذا بدر صديق محمد شفيه وربي سخيييف.....ان شاء الله ارمي على وجهه حجره من زين هالوجه اللي ماحلاه ربي شين ويغازل استغفر الله خلقة ربي استغرك ربي....
شوق: اووه هذا الشاذي وصل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ريناد: هههههههههههههههههههه حلووه تناسب عليك لمبه 
شوق: ههههههههههه اقول هذا شفيه ضارب له فيوز؟
ريناد: اتوقع والله 
شوق: لكن هين ان ماقلت لمحمد خليه يوقفه عند حده 
ريناد: لاياشيخه مانبي مشاكل 
نزل من السياره ووقف قريب منهم والثنتين خلاص ميتين من الخوف
بدر: اخبار الحلوين؟
ضربت ريناد يد شوق لكوعها وقالت من بين اسنانها: باذبحه
بدر: سجلي ياحلوه هالرقم عندك وياليت تدقين علي الليله انتظرك طيب
ريناد وشوق لاجواب ومطنشين
بدر: ياقمر انت عبرنا ولو بنظره حرام كسر القلوب حرااام والله
ريناد بعصبيه لانها ماقدر تتحكم بأعصابها:عساك الماحي اللي يمحيك قول امين صدق ماتستحي على وجهك
بدر: ههههههههه يازين صوتك والله 
سمعوا صوت سياره توقف مقابل سياره بدر لفت وطاحت عينها بعين حبها
مازن ؟ اكيد جاي ياخذ هبه؟؟ لااااا عز الله راحنا وطي بيقوم الهواش والمذابح الحين والدم بيصير للركب يارب سترك
نزل بسرعه من السياره والنار تلهب داخله مسك بدر بقوه من قميصه
مازن: واقف هنا ايش تسوي؟
بدر: اقول شيل يدك قبل مااسوي شئ يزعجك ياحبوب
مازن وهو يشد اكثر: يلا وريني شطارتك اذا انت رجال
شوق وهي تتقدم: لا مازن تكفى مو قدام الناس مانبي فضايح
بدر: شيل يدك .اقولك شيل يدك بسرعه
ريناد هالوقت ميته من الخوف على مازن وشوي وتذبح بدر اللي ماتدري من وين طلع لها
مازن وهو ينزل يده: انتي وياها عالسياره بسررعه
سمعوا كلامه وصعدوا السياره وريناد لازالت تراقب الموقف ويدها على قلبها...
مازن: اسمعني زين ان شفتك مره ثانيه تتعرض لهالثنتين قسم راح اسوي اللي مايجي على بالك
بدر وهو يركب سيارته: نقطنا بسكوتك اوكي

لف مازن ويوم شافت نظراته الحاميه ارتجفت.ياويلي رحت فيها مابيعدي مازن هالموقف على خير..حست به يركب السياره ويصفع الباب
لف لهم وراء يطالعها بعصبيه
مازن: انا مو قايل لك تغطي عند المدرسه
شوق: لامو كذا مازن بس...
قاطعها بصراخ: انتي اسكتي مااكلمك اكلم ريناد 
ماتحملت هالعصبيه منه وبكت بصمت....معاه حق انا الغلطانه ليه مااتغطي مااشوف هالشباب اللي مايتركوا حد بحاله
مازن: اكلمك ردي علي ليه ماتغطيتي انا مو وصيك الف مره ماابي حد يشوفك ماتفهمين
زاد صياحها ونزلت راسها ...لما حست بهبه تطلع من المدرسه وتتوجه للسياره تغطت حتى ماتشوف دموعها
هبه : سوري مازن تأخرت 
مازن: عادي
لفت تطاله الثنتين ببرود ورجعت تطالع الشارع قدامها
هبه: ليه ماجاكم السايق
شوق: لا
هبه: اها
رفع راسه يطالعها في المرايه شافها متغطيه ومنزله راسها..يااه ياريناد ماااتحمل اشوف دموعك بس عصبتيني المشكله اني اغار ماابي حد غيري يشوفك
ليه مو راضيه تفهمين اني احبك وابيك لي انا وبس...

تعمد ينزل شوق بيتهم وبعدين هبه وتبقى لوحدها بالسياره....واخر وحده يوصلها
مازن: تعالي اجلسي قدام
ريناد: ماابي
مازن: لاتعاندي وتعالي يلا
ريناد: اووف قلت لك ماابي
مازن: بتجين غصبا عنك
ريناد: ماراح اسوي شئ غصبا عني ولاترى بنزل من السياره
مازن: مجنون انا اخليك تنزلين هنا...امري الى الله
10 دقايق والصمت سيد الموقف بينهم..لاحظت نظراته لها من المرايه الاماميه
ريناد: لاتطالع شايفتك ترى
مازن: هههههههههههههههه زعلانه؟
ريناد: مو مهم وديني البيت بسرعه لو سمحت 
مازن: حبيبتي ريناد من غيرتي عليك انا وصيتك الف مره ومره ليه ماتسمعين كلامي
ريناد: اوكي مو قصدي...بس ليه تصارخ علي
مازن: لانك تعصبيني ريناد لازم اصارخ بصوت عالي واقول للعالم كله احبك واخاف عليك؟
ابتسمت ونزلت راسها...

مازن: بعدك زعلانه؟
ريناد: لا
مازن: توعديني تسمعين كلامي؟
ريناد: ايوه
وقف عند محل ورد ونزل وهي مستغربه ليش نازل ...بعد 10 دقايق وهي تنتظر طلع وبيده باقه ورد روز ابيض فتح الباب وعطاها الباقه
ريناد: ليه تعبت نفسك؟
مازنك تستاهلين قلبي وعيوني
ريناد: شكرا



.............................

دخلت البيت وهي طايره من الفرح وترقص على اطراف اصابع رجلها
اثنين تجمعنا المحبه يغارون منا الاحبه حبي وانا احبه عذالي ماتفهمون
بشار: الحمدلله والشكر
نقزت من صوت اخوها..لفت وشافته طالع من المطبخ ولكن....
قربت وهي مذهوله
بشار: احم شرايك؟
ريناد: بشار وين شعرك ولحيتك؟
بشار ويده عالسكسوكه: سويت هالسكسوكه وخففت شعري بذمتك مو اشبه براد بيت
ريناد: ههههههه لا ويييي انت احلى بشار فديت اخوي والله يالدب بجد طالع حلوو اه لو تشوفك شوق
بشار: احم احم بتشووفني اليوم تهقين بيعجبها اللوك الجديد؟
ريناد: افا عليك اكيد....
حط يده حول اكتافها وطلعوا للحديقه يمشوا..
بشار: الا ايش سويتي في الاختبار؟
ريناد: تمام الحمدلله....متى تطلع نتيجتك بشار؟
بشار: مادري اصلا مو هامتني نجحت بكل المواد او حملت مواد بالطقاق في الحالتين بشتغل مع الوالد بالشركه
ريناد: وناسه كذا...شغلووني وياكم
بشار: هييييه انتي ماعندنا بنات يشتغلون مع رجال بمكان واحد
ريناد: ياربي عالتخلف شفيك صرنا في 2005 وتقول مختلط مامختلط عادي
بشار: بالمشمش اذا ابوك وافق
ريناد: بيوافق اصلا انا بدرس جامعه في البحرين مو هنا
بشار: الا الباقه اللي كانت عندك من عند مين؟
ويييييي شقوله الحين...
ريناد: اه هذي ال من عند وحده بالمدرسه مسويه فيها تحبني ههههه شفت الخبال
بشار: اهاااا
ريناد: تدري بشار افكر ارجع للرسم
بشار: حلووو انا اول شخص ترسميه
ريناد: من زينك عاد حتى ارسمك 
بشار: ايالكذابه من شوي تقولي احلى من براد بيت
ريناد: انت صدقت؟
مروا عند المسبح هي ركضت على طول داخل البيت تعرف حركاته بيرميها مثل كل مره ويتركها تصارخ وتنازع لين تطلع.....
بشار: دبه احمدي ربك عندك اخو مثلي 
ريناد وهي تطل من النافذه: ماااااالت....انت جنيت تكلم روحك؟ اقول ادخل ادخل بس لاتحرق جمالك الشمس
بشار: هاها ظريفه مع وجهك
ريناد: هههههههههااي

..........................

كانت بغرفتها عارضه نص ملابسها عالسرير تختار لليله لبس حلوو تبي تطلع كالعاده الاجمل رن جوالها وكان محمد المتصل...
هبه: اهلا حبيبي
محمد: هلا هبه اخبارك؟
هبه: تمام بخير وانت؟
محمد: الحمدلله...عسى ماكنتي مشغوله
هبه: لاحبيبي بس اختار لي بدله لليله
محمد: أي ابيك كاشخه مااوصيك
هبه: ههههه اكيد افا عليك
محمد: حلووو يلا ياقلبي مااعطلك مع السلامه
هبه: الله يسلمك
سكرت ورمت الجوال عالسرير وهي مبسوووطه قالي ياقلبي؟؟ واااي عليك حمووود والله احبك وياليتك تبادلني نفس الحب لكن يلا فيه تطور...
اما هو سكر وهو مبتسم..اضغط على نفسي واحسسها بالحب افضل من اني اجافيها لانها بتتعب وانا بتعب...
هبه خطيبتي الحين ومن واجبي اني احسسها بالحب والامان واعيش مرتاح وانسى ذكريات الماضي....

*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اتصلت عليه للمره الالف وهو يحط لها بزي ...اووف ليه مايرد ويعطيني مشغول لييييش....
رمت الجوال بعصبيه ومشت بالغرفه ذهابا وايابا سمعت دق عالباب.....
خلود: مفتوح
دخلت ساره وهي مبتسمه
ساره: ممكن؟
خلود: حياك سارونه تعالي
ساره: ايش كنتي تسووين؟
خلود: ولاشئ ادق لاخوك مادري وينه
ساره: صحيح ليه تأخر اليوم مو عوايده
خلود بخوف: مادري ياساره
ساره: تطمني ان شاء الله مافيه الا كل خير..
دق جوال خلود واستأذنت ساره وطلعت
خلود: الو
ناصر: هلا خلود
خلود: هلا
ناصر: شفيك تتكلمين من غير نفس
خلود : سلامتك
ناصر: سوري خلود بس كنت مشغول 
خلود: اوكي ماكنت تقدر ترد وتقول مشغول اكلمك بعدين
ناصر: اقولك مشغول والله مو فاضي قدري ظروفي شوي
خلود: ايش قصدك انا مااقدر يعني
ناصر: ياخلووود..مااقصد..تدرين باي
سكر بدون مايسمع أي جواب جلست عالسرير والدمعه بعينها..تغيرت كثير ياناصر..منت ناصر الاولى الرومنسي العاطفي اللي يحبني...
الحين صرت جاف وعصبي....
حطت يدها على بطنها....هذا هو السبب شسوي طيب هالشئ من الله اذبحك نفسي حتى يرتاح ...

.............................

الساعه 3 ونص العصر صحت على دق الباب انقلبت عالناحيه الثانيه وحطت المخده على راسها تمنع الصوت
ريناد: اووووووووف مين
حور: يالدبه انا قومي افتحي الباب
قامت وهي تحك عيونها فتحت الباب وسحبت يد حور وعضتها
حور : اييييييييي يعور رينادوووه
ريناد وهي ترجع داخل الغرفه: احسن تستاهلين 
دخلت وراها حور وجلست عالكرسي المقابل للمرايه
ريناد : ااخ نعساااانه كم الساعه الحين؟
حور: 4 ونص 
ريناد: تمزحين...مانمت شئ
حور: من جدك اخر يوم في اختباراتكم ونايمه قوومي اطلعي
ريناد: وين اروح؟
حور: دقت علي شوق وتقولك خالتي ام مازن محتاجه لمساعده روحوا لها
ريناد: أي صح ليش ماتساعدها الخادمه
حور: ماتبين الا مازن يخليها تساعد في الطبخ هو زين وافق يخليها تدخل بيتهم 
ريناد: ههههه ليش؟
حور: يقول يلوعوا الكبد
ريناد: معاه حق 
حور: نعم؟
ريناد: لا سلامتك
حور: المهم بتروحين ولا؟
ريناد: أي باروح خلاص ابدل ملابسي وامر على شوق ونروح
حور: اجي معاكم؟
ريناد: انتي خليك يادوبك تشيلين هاللبلونه اللي ببطنك ههههه
حور: ايالدبه ولدي صار بالون طيييب ان ماحرمتك حتى من شوفته مااكون ...
ريناد: لا لا خلاص سووري كل شئ ولا ولد اخوي وبعدين انا عمته امووون صح
حور: هههه أي صح يلا قومي البسي
ريناد: اوكي 

قامت لبست بدله سوداء ومطرزه بخرز ابيض عند الخصر وتتكون من قميص وبنطلون ضيق من فوق ويتوسع لتحت....وحطت لها ميك اب خفيف وراحت بيت عمها سلمت على عمها ومرت عمها واخذت شوق وراحوا......لما وصلوا لقوا مازن عند باب البيت جالس بسيارته
شوق: سلااام
مازن وهو يطالعهم: وعليكم السلام...
شوق: اخبارك مزوون؟
مازن: تمام...احم اقول لنا الله
ريناد: هههه اخبارك؟
مازن: أي كذا اسألي مو انا حبيبك مازن
استحت ريناد ودخلت
مازن: هههههه فديت اللي تستحي انا 
شوق: هبه صاحيه ولا؟
مازن: لاوالله خمدت هالخيشه من شوي بس
شوق: اها انا داخله يلا
مازن: اوكيدخلوا الثنتين المطبخ ولقوا ام مازن تشتغل في الطبخ
ريناد وشوق: السلام عليكم
ام مازن وهي تلف لهم: وعليكم السلام هلا وغلا حبايبي
شوق: هلا فيك خالتي وحشتيني ليه ماتجينا والله امي عاتبه عليك
ام مازن: شسوي بعد مايصير اترك البيت كذا
شوق: وهي تشيل عبايتها: أي مساعده خالتي ترى جايين نساعدك ونخدمك
ام مازن: ياليت يمه شوق تعالي ساعديني بهاالكيكه
شوق: اووكي
وجلست ريناد عالطاوله تراقبهم شوي الا حست بيعونها تغمض...فتحتها بسرعه وهي خلاص ذايبه نعس....طلعت الصاله وجلست عالكنبه وشغلت التلفزيون....5 دقايق وراسها بتجاه غير وهي بتجاه ثاني ومغمضه عيونها نعسانه موت.....
دخل وهو يدندن لما شافها نايمه استغرب اول شئ بس بعدين قال عادي طبيعي مو نايمه وتعبانه من السهر والاختبارات....راح جلس مقابلها يتأملها
شحلاتك ياريناد...مادري اخطفك واوديك مكان مافيه الا احنا ونعيش بعيد عن هالناس ولا ايش اسوي
مازن بهمس: ريناد
مااوتعت اصلا ولاتحركت
مازن: رنووشتي
فتحت عيونها بسرعه وهي مختلعه
مازن: بسم الله عليك اخترعتي
ريناد ببتسامه وارتباك: انا متى نمت ماحسيت
مازن: ليه ماارتحتي في البيت؟
ريناد: حور صحتني وقلت اجي مع شوق نساعد خالتي
مازن: ياقلبي ليه يزعجوك طيب نامي
ريناد: لا عادي والله
قام وطلع من الدرج اللي قرب التلفزيون البلاي ستيشن 
مازن: تعرفي تلعبي؟
ريناد: أي اكيد
مازن: الله واثقه بعد اتحداك ان فزتي علي
ريناد وهي تقوم: تتحداني يامازن؟ طييييييب شغلها ونشوف
مازن: بنشوف
حط لعبه ضرب وقتال وابتدأ الحماس واللعب
ريناد: اووووه لاتضربني
مازن: هوهوهوووووو هاهاها وين اللي تعرف تلعب ياحسره مافزتي علي ولامره
ريناد: اييي لان اللي اخترته مايضرب زين ماعنده حركات قتاليه
مازن: أي من الفشله 
ريناد: اصلا ماابي اهزمك حفظا لكرامتك انت رجال بس انا بنت لو خسرت عادي
مازن: هههههههههه اموووت انا كذا ياشاطره اسكتي والعبي بنشوف ايش يطلع معاك
جاتهم شوق وهي تضحك
شوق: ههههههههههه من اللي فاز
ريناد بقهر: ولد خالتك
مازن: وبنت عمك ماتعرف تلعب
ريناد: قولي الى ولد خالتك يسكت لو ابي اهزمه كنت هزمته من زمااان
مازن: هههههه شوق قولي الى بنت عمك تورينا عضلاتها وتتشطر في اللعب وبنشووف
ريناد: شوق قولي الى ولد خالتك ياكل تبن ويسكت قبل مااكسره 
شوق: اوووووووه عورتوا راسي عااد كل واحد يكلم الثاني مباشره اوكي؟
ريناد: مافيه مااكلمه
مازن: مااكلمها
ريناد: خاصمتك
مازن: وانا خاصمتك بعد
قامت لهم شوق 
شوق: متأكدين؟؟
ريناد: أي
مازن: يس
ضربت شوق راس مازن براس ريناد وركضت للمطبخ وهي ميته ضحك
ريناد ويدها على راسها ومتفشله من حركه شوق: الله يغربلها باقوم اذبحها
مازن وهو مغمض عينه: الله الله احلى ضربه والله حصلتها بحياتي
رمت عليه المخده وقامت وهي تضحك
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عن خاطرج نزلت لج اليوم ..*
*اتمنى ان هالاجزاء تعجبج وترضيج ..*
*اتمنى لك قراءه ممتعه ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## نور الحوراء

*القصة رووووووووووووووووووووعه*

*مشكورة غاليتي <<<<<<< أدري الاخت جايه متاخره* 

*نتتظر تكملة القصه <<<<<<<<< بسررررررررررررررعه عاااااااااااااااااد*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*هههههههههههههههه*

*اي اي اي عدل نزلتي اليووم* 

*اكييييييد بتعجبني وترضيني ما يمبا لها كلام*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نور الحوراء ..*
*اهلا بك فى صفحتي هذه*
*سعيده بحضورك واطلالتك البهيه*
*تشكررررري ع التعقيب الطيب واللطيف*
*الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه*
*ما ننحرم منك*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صغيره بس خطيره*
*اهلاً بك من جديد اخيه*
*والحمد الله انها نالت اعجابك ورضاك*
*وانتظروني .. يمكن بكره انزل لكم جزء منها* 
*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه يااااااااارب*
*ما ننحرم منكم* 


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*يا الله يا الله* 
*انتظرش اني بفااااااارغ الصبر*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اهلاً صغيره*
*ان شاء الله بعد شوي او بكره*
*انزل لج كم جزء*
*انتظررريني*
*وعذريني*

----------


## نور الحوراء

*لالالالالالالالالا اليوم نزلي الجزء >>>>>>>> علشاني أنا وصغيره يلا عاااااااااد*

*أنتظرج.*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*ههههههههههههه*

*عدل عدل نور الحوراء* 

*صار تصحن زيي* 

*وبما أن نور الحوراء قالت لش نزلي اليووم* 
*لازم تنزلي اليووم*

*تعرفي يعني مفرووض ما تكسري خاطرها* 
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلاً بكم*
*نور الحوراء & صغيره بس خطيره*
*وسوووري اليوم ما بقدر انزل .. بكره ان شاء الله*
*نور الحوراء عذراً بس ما بقدر البي الطلب*
*ان شاء الله بكره*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*رجع من العمل تغدى وطلع مره ثانيه بس وين راح ماتدري ولاسألته من الاساس...



اممممم اكلمه؟ اوووف طيب انا الزعلانه مفروض يراضيني مو انا اللي اكلمه واراضيه بس مشغول بالي عليه خلاص باكلم واللي فيها فيها..توها بتدق الا يتصل...

خلود: الو

ناصر: هلا خلود

خلود: اهلين ناصر...وينك؟

ناصر: الحين في الطريق راجع البيت

خلود: ليش طلعت بدون ماتقول لي

ناصر: رحت اشتري قطع غيار للسياره

خلود: اوكي...خفت عليك

ناصر: لاتخافين مافيني شئ المهم انا خلاص عند البيت....باي

خلود: باي

رمت الجوال كعادتها بعصبيه..هذا شفيه اقوله 

خايفه عليك...يقول ببساطه.. لا لا مافيني شئ شنو مايحس؟؟ايش اسوي ياربي له؟؟



........................



الساعه 8 بالضبظ في بيت ام مازن وبالاخص.الصاله ماشاء الله..فوضى وضحك وسوالف..حور جالسه جنب خلود وعالكنبه اللي مقابلهم هبه وريناد وشوق والكنبه اللي بالوسط ام مازن وام محمد......



نزل مازن عالدرج بعد مااخذ له شاور وشعره كان على وراء ولابس ثوب بدون شماغ...اول وحده انتبه لها ريناد اللي كان وجهها واضح له وهو واقف عالدرج غمز لها وهي ابتسمت......ونزل بوسط الصاله

مازن: السلام عليكم

الكل: وعليكم السلام

مازن: هلا والله خالتي شلونك يالغاليه؟

ام محمد: هلا مازن.....عنبوك شفيك ضعفان ماتأكل 

مازن: والله ياخالتي مو مني

وبنظره سريعه حول عينه لريناد اللي نزلت راسها قبل ماحد يحس بشئ....

رن الجرس وبنفس الوقت مس كول على جوال هبه

هبه: هذي اكيد ورود اقوم افتح لها....

كشر وطالع ريناد اللي كشرت بنفس الوقت.....وقامت تكلم نفسها يعني بتحمل ثقاله دمها طول اليوم الله يعينني.....

دخلت وهي تضحك بصوت عالي ولما شافت مازن افتعلت خجل ونزلت راسها باصطناع....

ورود: مرحبا

ام مازن: مراحب هلا بنيتي ورود

ورود وهي تحب راس ام مازن: هلا خالتي حبيبتي شلونك

ام مازن: بخير عساك بخير...

شوق وهي تكلم ريناد في اذنها: لاوتحب راس خالتي بعد حتى تلفت نظرها تحلم هذي ولاايش

ريناد: هههههه يمكن ....

حولت ورود نظرها لمازن وابتسمت له هنا ريناد ضغطت على يد شوق وهي معصبه وتحس الغيره ذابحتها ودها تقوم تطرد هاالانسانه بره البيت....مازن حس لريناد لذلك فضل انه ينسحب بهدوء.....



بعد ماطلعت جلست مع هبه على كنبه لوحدهم.....وقاموا يسولفوا بصوت منخفض

ورود: اخبارك مع خطيبك؟

هبه: مين حمودي؟؟ ااه مرتتتاحه ياورود اخر راحه

سكتت ورود وهي معصبه....من قدك ياهبه اخذتي اللي تبيه مو انا سنه وانا احاول اشبك مازن بس مافي فايده....



..........................



في مجلس الرجال الضجه اكبر تعرفون الرجال وسوالفهم وضحكهم وصراخهم اللي يوصل اخر الشارع



والموجودين مازن طبعا ومحمد وبشار وناصر وماهر وابومحمد وابوماهر....

بشار: هههههههههاااي حلوووه اسمع هالنكته الثانيه يقولك في واحد اسود واقف عند عماره بيضه جاه واح من بعيد قال: انا اول مره اشوف عماره فيها خال

الكل: هههههههههههههههههه

ماهر: ياثقل دمك ياشيخ ....الا اخبارك يالحبيب(يكلم ناصر)

ناصر: مين انا؟

ماهر: لاالجني...وين سرحان

ناصر: لاموجود هنا

ماهر: ايه ياناصر اجل بتصير ابو

ناصر ببتسامه مفتعله: على خير ان شاء الله انا وياك بوقت واحد

ماهر: ههههههه لا احنا سبقناكم يالحبيب

ناصر: ههههههه واحنا وراكم 

طالع محمد ساعته وهو متملل....اووووف ملان ابي اطلع وياها مالي مزاج للسوالف والضحك...خلني ادق عليها واشوف...

محمد: عن اذنكم ياجماعه...

مازن: هااا وين معرسنا

بشار: شكل عريس الغفله اشتاق لبعض الناس

محمد: عندك مانع

مازن: ولادواس روح روميو عبدالله رووح

طلع من غرفه الضيوف وصار عند المغاسل تسند عالجدار وهو محتار ويفكر....ياربي ايش اللي احسه؟؟ ليش احس اني احتاجها بحياتي وابيها دوم قربي..ليش موقادر اصبر دونها لييييش...رغم اني مااحبها....اي ماتوصل مشاعري تجاه هبه للحب....لكن السبب واضح الفراغ العاطفي اللي احسه هي جات تمليه....طلع جواله ودق عليها.....

رفعته بعد مابعدت عن الفوضه ولازعاج حتى تاخذ راحتها...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هبه: هلا حياتي
محمد: هبه
هبه: روح هبه
محمد: محتاجك....
استغربت منه ...محتاجني؟؟ اول مره يقول هالكلمه...احمدك ياربي فيه تقدم دعواتي ماراحت بلاااش
هبه: حبيبي محمد انا جنبك ومعاك
محمد: اوكي انا عند المغاسل تعالي ابيك
هبه: ثواني طيب....
طلعت له وكانت لابسه تنوره قصيره للركبه وبلوزه بدون اكمام لونها بنفسجي....لما شاف وقف مصدووم من حلاتها.....
لما قربت منه ابتسمت وهو دايركت حضنها وتنفس بعمق.....
محمد: هبه
هبه: عيونها
محمد: بجد محتاجك جنبي خليك معاي
هبه: حبيبي محمد انا معاك وببقى معاك طول عمري ماراح نتفارق لحظه وحده.....
بعد عنها وهو ماسك كتوفها.....
محمد: تحبيني؟؟
هبه ويدها على خده: بس احبك؟؟ اهواك
محمد: اوووكي دام كذا انا مالي قعده معاهم بعد هالكلام الحلووو
هبه: هههههه وين بتروح؟
محمد: نطلع؟؟؟
هبه: الحين؟؟؟ شقول لامي ماراح توافق بتقول اجلسوا تعشوا وبعدين صديقتي ورود هنا
محمد: اوووه هبه مين اولى الحين انا ولاصديقتك
هبه: طبعا انت طيب انتظر باشوف الوضع وراجعه......
راحت جلست جنب ورود وقالت لها انها بتطلع وقالت لها تاخذ راحتها وقالت لامها ووافقت بعد الحاح وراحت معاه..

.......................

ماتضايقت لما هبه تركتها لوحدها تضايقت من السعاده الواضحه عليها...
ااخ ياهبه كيف قدرتي تاخذين محمد وانا سويت كل اللي اقدر عليه لمازن وهو مو معبرني اصلا...وشكله والله العالم متيم في الانسه ريناد...لكن ياريناد باخليك تجنين وبتشوفين ايش باسوي حتى يصير مازن لي....
ام مازن: تفضلوا ياجماعه العشاء صار جاهز
حور: خالتي تبين نساعدك بشئ لاتتعبين نفسك
ام مازن: ماتقصرين حبيبتي قلت للخادمه تحطه تفضلوا.....
ام محمد: دام فضلك ياام مازن..

وفي مجلس الرجـــال..

مازن: يلا جماعه العشاء جاهز
ابومحمد: من جدكم الحين محمد طلع كيف يطلع هذا بدون مايقول
مازن: مادري ياعمي ادق عليه؟؟
ابومحمد: دق عليه خليه يرجع
ابوماهر: ليش ياخوي يمكن من زوجته خليهم براحتهم.....
ماهر: يبه لاحقين بيشبعون من بعض ويملون
مازن: فال الله ولافالك لاتصير بومه مثل اخوك
بشار: هااااااااا كأنكم تتكلمون عني؟
ماهر: مين؟ احنا؟ حشى وكلا ماحد يتكلم على البدر بشار
بشار: ايه افتكر بعد
مازن: مسرع مايصدق هالدب 
بشار: اقول ورا ماتكرمنا بسكوتك ياشيخ
مازن: حااااظر بس خليني ادق على محمد.....
مارفعه محمد الا في الرنه الثالثه
محمد: هلا مزين
مازن: هلا وغلا وينكم؟؟؟؟ متى بترجعون؟؟
محمد: من قال بنرجع الحين؟
مازن: ليش؟ ماتبون عشاء؟
محمد: لاتعشوا انتوا احنا بالمطعم
مازن: محمد مو تتأخرون ورجع هبه البيت بدري
محمد: مازن هالكلام ماله داعي صارت الحين زوجتي
مازن: مابعد تصير زوجتك قدام الناس كلها
محمد بعصبيه: يصير خير باي
مازن: باي

بشار: هااا شقال
مازن: ولاشئ بيتعشون بره.....تفضلوا عالعشاء

.......................

بعد العشاء شافته يصعد فوق الطابق الثاني..كان بيجيب كاميرا الفيديو اللي طلبها منه بشار...
ابتسمت وقالت انها فرصتها وماراح تضيعها.....
راحت لعند ريناد اللي كانت تشاهد تلفزيون مع شوق
ورود: اقول ريناد شوق
طالعتها ريناد بنص عين شتبي بعد هالعله....
ورود: والله مادري شقولكم...بس هبه وصتني قبل ماتطلع ارتب لها شويه ملابس بكيسه بتاخذهم للمغسله تقدرون تساعدوني
شوق ببرود وهي تطالع التلفزيون: والله طلبت منك مو منا احنا اعتمدي على نفسك
ورود: براحتكم
ريناد: لحظه انتي...(وتكلم شوق بصوت منخفض) مو علشانها شوشو حبيبتي علشان هبه والله ماتقصر خلينا نرتبهم لها..تخيلي يعني تدخل الغرفه ماندري يمكن تاخذ شئ
شوق: طيب روحي انتي الحين واحنا نرتب اللي تبيه اوكي
ورود ببتسامه النصر: اووكي

صعدت للطابق اللي فوق وشافت اضواء غرفته مشغله طلعت من شنطتها قطن وشاش اللي جابتهم معاها بالقصد
ولفت يدها ورسمت على وجهها علامات الم ودخلت غرفته
ورود: ايييي يايدي ايييي اوووه هذي غرفتك مازن ماكنت ادري سووري
تفاجأ ولف عليها وطالع يدها الملفوفه......
مازن : خير خير شصاير؟؟؟
جلست بألم مصطنع على كرسي بالزاويه وهي تصارخ
ورود: ماازن تكفى الحق علي يدي احترقت مو قادره....*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صعدت ريناد مع شوق وهم يسولفون بس صوت ورود خلى ريناد تروح بسرعه لغرفه مازن وانصدمت لما شافتها جالسه وهو قريب منها...لفت لشوق وهي مصدومه...
مازن بارتباك: ريناد..لاتفهمي غلط انا...
ريناد والدمعه بعينها وتطالع ورود: عمري ماشفت احقر منك..متى بتتركيني في حالي 
ورود وهي تبتسم بخبث وتقوم: اذا فكرت اتركك بعطيك خبر ياحلووه
وطلعت من الغرفه وهي رافعه راسها ....
حاول مازن يقرب منها ويفهمها بس مدت يدها قدامه
ريناد: كافي اللي صار لاتحاول تبرر..عن اذنك
نزلت عالدرج بعصبيه وشوق تحاول تهديها
ريناد: ليه تدافعين عنه كيف يسمح لها تجلس بغرفته
شوق بعصبيه: شفيك انتي جنيتي مستحيل يخليها تجلس عنده
ريناد: لاوالله اجل شتسوي بغرفته يلعبون ورق....
شوق: لاتحكمي عليه قبل ماتسمعيه لاتظلميه حررام
ريناد: مو حرام
وسعت خطواتها لين صارت مقابل المسبح اهدأ مكان وتقدر تفكر فيه براحه وهدوء....جلست على الطاوله الصغيره المقابله له ويدها على خدها وصوره ورود وهي جالسه بغرفة مازن ماتفارق خيالها......

نزل مازن من غرفته يسرع يدور ريناد ولقى ورود جالسه بالصاله وحاطه رجل على رجل ...راح مثل الريح ووقف مقابلها...
مازن بصوت منخفض حتى ماحد يسمعه: انتي كيف تسمحين لنفسك تدخلين غرفتي هاا
ورود: قلت لك ماكنت اعرف انها غرفتك
مازن: هذي تلعبيها على واحد غيري فاهم حركاتك زين لكن عنادا فيك لو تصعدين القمر وتزلين غير ريناد ماراح احب وانتي اطلعي منها بكرامتك فاهمه...

وطلع من البيت وصار في الحديقه لف يمين يسار يدورها وشافها راح عندها وجلس مقابلها.....

*


*مازن: ريناد
ريناد: ليه جيت؟
مازن: ريناد اسمعيني
ريناد بعصبيه: ايش اسمح يامازن...ليه سويت كذا؟
مازن: وربي ماسويت شئ هي جات ودخلت الغرفه
ريناد: اها وانت خليها المسكينه جالسه مرتاحه
مازن بعصبيه: يلا عاد عن المصاخه انتي ووجهك...
غصبا عنها ضحكت عليها ونزلت راسها
مازن: رينادووه يالدبه وربي احبك...
ريناد: ماتحبني
مازن: جد يادبه احبك كيف بقدر اطالع غيرك صدقيني جات دخلت وانا مصدوم وتقول يدها مادري شفيها ودخلتوا انتوا
ريناد: ايش قصدها بالحركه؟
مازن: واضح.قصدها مثل عين الشمس
ريناد: مادري متى بتتركنا.....
مازن: يالغلا شعلينا منها خليها تسوي اللي تبي ماتهمني...
قامت من مكانها تمشي وهو جنبها....صاروا قرب المسبح...
مازن: تذكرين يالدبه يوم كنا باالامارات وطيحتيني بالمسبح
ريناد: هههههههه هذيك الفتره كنت احقد عليك
مازن: وانا بعد ماكنت اواطنك ابدا
ريناد: والحين؟
مازن: والحين سحرتيني يالساحره مادري شسويتي لي وخليتيني احبك
ريناد: بس كان هذاك اليوم حلووو
مازن: أي ومستحيل انساه
راحت وراه ودزته بقوه للمسبح وهي تضحك
ريناد: حتى ماتنساه ابدا....وللابد
مازن وهو يطفو على الماي: الله يغربلك من مجنونه روحي عني قبل لااجيك واذبحك
ريناد: لا لا كل شئ ولاالذبح مو بايعه عمرري بااااايووووو
مازن: هيييييييين انا اوريك يالدبه
ريناد: اتحداااك تسوي شئ
مازن: اوكي وبنشوف من يربح باالاخير يا...
ريناد: الله واكبر بتسبني بعد كملها ليش سكتت
مازن: اقول؟؟ عادي ماتعصبين؟؟
ريناد: قووول 
مازن: ياعمري وحياتي وقلبي وعيوني وحبيبتي الحين وخطيبتي بكره
ابتسمت له بخجل ودخلت البيت وهي طايره في الهوا من الفرح......
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دق عليها رنه..مافهمت معناها لهذا دقت عليه
ناصر: هلا خلود
خلود: هلا
ناصر: يلا اطلعي بره استناك
خلود: بنرجع ؟؟
ناصر: أي تعبت باروح البيت ارتاح
خلود: اوكي
ناصر: مو تتأخرين باي
خلود: اوكي باي
حست بيد حور على كتفها لفت لها مبتسمه
خلود: شفيك؟
حور: غريبه
خلود: ايش الغريب؟
حور: اول مره تكلمين ناصر بهالبرود
سكتت خلود وهي تفكر...مثل مايقولون جبتها عالجرح..اه لو بس تدرين ياحور باللي يصير فيني والتعب اللي احسه من ناصر وتطنيشه لي....
حور: صاير شئ بينك وبينه؟
خلود: لاسلامتك مو صاير شئ
حور: خلود اكيد ولا؟؟؟ انا اختك قولي لي مافيها شئ بساعدك
خلود مبتسمه: تطمني يااحلى اخت بالدنيا اختك مافيها الا العافيه.....
حور: الله يوفقكم ان شاء ديريبالك على نفسك وعليه
خلود: اووكي.....(وهي تقوم) يلا ياجماعه انا استأذن
ام مازن وهي تدخل الصاله وبيدها الشاء والقهوه : وين وين بدري اجلسي خلود
خلود: معليش خالتي خيرها في غيرها بس ناصر مستعجل يبي يروح البيت
ام محمد: انتبهي يمه حبيبتي لروحك ولاتتعبين نفسك هالله هالله
خلود: لاتحاتين حفيدك بخير 
ام محمد: حفيدي وبنتي ابيها بخير
شوق: ها من قدك يالدبه مو احنا لنا الله
حور: انتي بكره تتزوجين وتحملين وتهتم فيك
شوق: اجل باعرس من الحين حتى تهتم فيني
ام محمد: الله يغربلك انتي ماتستحين
ريناد: هههههههههههه تستاهلين زفووك هاهاها
شوق بزعل مصطنع: انتي اسكيتي مااكلمك بدل ماتوقفين بصفي
خلود: ههههه لاكل شئ ولاشواقه اللي يزعلها نذبحه
شوق: صح تحيا العداله
خلود: يلا مع السلامه ومشكوره خالتي عالعزيمه ماتقصرين والله
ام مازن: العفو يابنيتي ....ولاتقطعين
خلود: من عيوني فمان الله
ام مازن: فمان الكريم...

بعد ماسلمت عالكل وطلعت...صعدت سيارته وهو يحوس ويلعب بالراديوا
لف عليها وابتسم...حاولت ترد له هاالابتسامه بس ماقدرت

ناصر: خوختي شفيك؟
خلود: سلامتك...حرك
ناصر: از يو لايك....
مشى وهو يدندن بعدها فر قناه بالراديوا وكانت اغنيه محمد عبده مااجملك...وقام يغني بصوت عالي مع محمد عبده وهي تطالعه مستغربه..شفيه فرحان عسى خير ان شاء الله...معقوله حس على دمه وحب راضيني 
خلود: ها اشوفك مبسوط
ناصر: طبعا وليه ماانبسط من قدي....
وغمز لها....وهي فرحت .....اشم ريحه تفائل اكيد بيراضيني فديتك ناصر
خلود: فرحنا معاك
ناصر: لو تدرين خوخه....لكن باقولك اليوم مؤشر اسهمنا في العلالي
تلاشت ابتسامتها وكشرت...اسهم؟ بزنس يعني؟ وانا الغبيه افتكره بيراضيني طلعت ولاعلى باله ويفكر في شغله وبس
ياربي باموت من بروده معاي انا شسويت له حتى يعاملني بهالطريقه يدري اني احبه..هالشئ المفروض يخليه في باله ويعاملني من منطلق هاالاحساس....
*

*حست بيده على يدها سحبتها بسرعه وحطتها بحضنها....
ناصر: خوخه شفيك ؟
خلود والدموع بدت تتجمع بعينها: ولاشئ
ناصر: لاجد شفيك؟
خلود: خليني في حالي ناصر...
ناصر ببرود: براحتك
طالتعته..وهي تدمع....براحتك ياناصر وباعاملك بنفس الاسلوب حتى تحس فيني وتقدر مشاعري لك....تكلمي من غير نفس ماتتعب نفسك وتسأل عني وعن اللي في بطني ليه مو ولدك؟...الله يصبرني

دخلوا الغرفه وكانت قدامه فتحت الباب بكل قوتها بحيث انه صدم في الجدار وجلست عالسرير..راح وجلس جنبها وعيونها تلف بأنحاء الغرفه لين طاحت بعينه.....
ناصر: خلود شفيك بلا لعب اطفال وتكلمي
خلود: لعب اطفال؟ اتركني لوحدي
ناصر: اكيد صاير شئ في بيت خالتك قولي شصار؟
بصراحه لاول مره من تزوجنا احس اني ابي اذبح ناصر معقوله مايدري انه السبب
ناصر: انتي مو على بعضك 
خلود بعصبيه: انا ولاانت
انفجرت بوجهه مره وحده وحسها بركان وقريب بينفجر....
ناصر: انا؟
خلود: أي طبعا ماتشوف برودك مليت والله مليت
كان بيكتم غيضه لكن ماقدر....
ناصر: شوفي نفسك بالاول يامدام
خلود: انا ياناصر؟
سكتت وهي تفكر بحيره ..طلعت انا المذنبه الحين
ناصر: برودي ردة فعل طبيعيه لبرودك
خلود: برودي انا؟ كيف
ناصر: أي انتي بالاول لما حملتي تضايقت لانك مااهتميتي لك وسويتي اللي تبينه وجاك الولد اللي تتمنين بينما انا مو مهم رضيت او لا...ومنها صرتي بطريق وانا بطريق...صار همك ولدك اللي تنتظريه وانا كل يوم ارجع من الدوام اتمنى الاقيك اضمك اسولف معاك مثل قبل لكن تنشغلين بأشياء تافهه..كيف تبيني احس فيك وانتي ماحسيتي فيني
نزلت دموعها بغزاره وتكلمت بصوت بالموت طلعت من الصياح
خلود: ناصر...كيف بافهمك والله هاللي جانا من الله مالي انا دعوه فيه
ناصر: مافي اختراع اسمه موانع ولا لازم انا اقولك عليه بعد
لفت ولقت تحفه على الطاوله بعصبيه رمتها عاالارض لين صارت قطع صغيره منتشره على ارض الغرفه...وطلعت عنه....
خلاص ياناصر ماابي اكون معاك بمكان واحد..مسحت دموعها وهي توسع خطواتها بشكل كبير عالدرج الرخام...
كانت اضعف من انها تقاوم طيحتها اللي جات من انفعالها وعصبيتها...طاحت بدون ماتدري لانها تسرع...وصارت على الارض...سمع هو صوت شهقتها طلع بسرعه من الغرفه وطل من فوق لما شافها طايحه في ظرف ثواني صار عندها ومسك وجهها والدمعه جمدت بعينه.....لا خلوود لا ارجوووك لايصير فيك شئ كيف باعيش دونك ..

............................

ممرضه تدخل وممرضه تطلع من الغرفه اللي دخلوها فيها...وكل مامرت دقيقه زاد الخوف في قلبه وضربات قلبه تزيد بجنون....مسك طرف الكرسي بقوه وهو متوتر وخايف عليها...
انا السبب انا لو بيصير فيها شئ ماراح اسامح نفسي....يارب شفيها انت الوحيد العالم بحالتي...
قام يروح ويجي في الممر وهو مشبك يدينه في بعض...حس بحد يطلع من الغرفه راح ركض للمرضه ولما شاف تعابير وجهها البارده انشل لسانه ماعرف ايش يقول...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الممرضه: الجنين مات....
حس بحد صب عليه ماي بارد تجمد مكانه وهو يطالع الممرضه بذهول 
ناصر: وزوجتي؟
الممرضه: الحمدلله ربك ستر مافيها الا كل خير بس رجلها مرضوضه هي طاحت؟
ناصر: أي عالدرج
الممرضه: الحمدلله جات على كذا.....
ناصر: ممكن اشوفها؟
الممرضه: لا مو الحين انتظر شوي وبعدين ادخل

انتظر نص ساعه ودخل بعدها وكانت معمضه عينها نايمه....راح ووقف جنبها ومسك يدها وضغط عليها
اسف ياخلود والله ماكنت ابي كل هذا يصير...
فتحت عينها ولف له..تذكرت ببطئ اللي صار بينهم فـ سحبت يدها ودمعت عينها...
بعدها طالعت الغرفه مستغربه..تذكرت انها كانت معصبه وطاحت من الدرج حطت على طول يدها على بطنها وطالعته وبعينها رعب خايفه على ولدها....
خلود: ناصر قولي تكفى ان ولدي ماصار له شئ
ناصر: خلود
خلود بهستيريه وهي تبكي: تكفى قول انه مامات قووووول
ناصر: حياتي هدي روحك لاتنفعلين...الله بيعوضنا
خلود: انت السبب...انت السبب اكرهك
دخلت الممرضه وراحت لعند خلود تهديها
الممرضه: ممكن اخوي تطلع بره شوي بس
طلع وجلس عالكرسي ورجله ترجف.....
استاهل انا السبب المفروض مااسوي اللي سويته...والله حرام علي اللي سويته بهالمسكينه...
شسوي الحين...مالي الا ارجع البيت ولما تهدء امرها.....

...........................

كانت لازالت جالسه مع ريناد في بيت خالتها...
ام محمد: شوق يمه...وين اخوك تأخر
شوق: الحين ادق عليه
ريناد: اقول شوشو
شوق: هلا
ريناد: نامي في بيتنا الليله
شوق: انا مالي خص قولي لامي
قامت ريناد وجلست جنب ام محمد
ريناد: اقول خالتي
ام محمد: هلا يمه
ريناد: شرايك تنام معاي شوق الليله
ام محمد: لامايصير حبيبتي
ريناد: علشاني خالتي لاتردين لي هالطلب
ام محمد: يلا علشانك بس
شوق: هيييييه تحيا امي
جات ام مازن ومعاها حور من المطبخ وانضموا لهم.....
ام محمد: انتي دقيتي لاخوك
شوق: اوووه نسيت
ام محمد بعصبيه: يلا دقي عليه ايش تنتظرين انا اذا صار لي شئ كله منك...
شوق: انزين يمه لاتزفين
دقت اول مره مارد المره ثانيه رفعه من اول رنه........
محمد: هلا شوق
شوق: انت وينك ورا ماترفعه زهقتنا اوووف منك
محمد: تبين شئ؟
شوق: امي تقولك تعال رجعها البيت
محمد: ليه وانتي مابترجعين؟
شوق: بنام في بيت عمي الليله
محمد: شوشو حبيبتي انا الحين مع هبه اووكي
شوق: يعني؟
محمد: شوفوا لكم حد غيري باي
شوق: هيه انت تعال.....
سكر بوجهها
شوق: شفتي كيف يمه ولدك سكر الخط بوجهي
ريناد: هههههههه
شوق: أي اضحكي انتي
شالت شوق مكسرات وحطتها بفم ريناد حتى تسكت
ام محمد: شقال لك؟
شوق: يقول مع هبه شوفوا لكم حد غيره
ام مازن: هذول وين راحوا موكأنهم تأخروا
حور: يووه خالتي خليهم يتونسون 
ام محمد: اييييه الله يوفقهم
ام مازن: امين وعقبال شوق وريناد
شوق: امييييييين يارب العالمين
ماحست الا بأمها راميه عليها علبه المناديل بوجهها
شوق: ايييييييييي يعور
ام محمد: استحي على وجهك فضحتيني
حور: ههههههههههه خليها يمه تعبر عن شعورها 
شوق: انتوا ابدا ماعندكم حريه التعبير عن الرأي
دخل بهالوقت بشار وماهر ومازن وانضموا لهم....
ام مازن: هلا بالشباب
ماهر: هلا فيك ام مازن شلونك عساك بخير
ام مازن: تمام الحمدلله
لفت شوق لريناد وكلمتها بأذنها
شوق: فديييييته بشار طالع قمر مع اللوك الجديد مااقدر كذا بموووت
ريناد: هههههههههه مو احلى من...
قاطعتها: من مزين؟؟ واااع ايش جاب لجاب
ريناد: اسكتي يالدبه 
ام محمد: اقول يمه ماهر
ماهر: هلا والله 
ام محمد: ماودي اكلف عليك بس محمد مشغول مايقدر يرجعني البيت
بشار: افااااااااا يالغاليه افا يمممه ليش هالكلام
ماهر: اقول هي كلمتني ماكلمتك
قام ماهر وجلس جنب ام محمد اللي يعتبرها مثل امه بالضبط وباس يدها
ماهر: يمه كلي لك كم بدريه عندنا الا وحده
ام محمد: ههههههه الله يسلمك ياولدي
قام بشار وجلس جنبها من الناحيه الثانيه 
بشار: بس هو ولدك يعني وانا؟
ام محمد: انت وماهر وريناد والله مثل عيالي واعز واحبكم مثل مااحبهم
بشار: ايييه كذا حلوووه
ام محمد: من ساعه مو حلوه يعني؟
بشار: ههههههههه الصراحه لا بس تدلعين زوج بنتك وانا لي الله ماحد معبرني
ام محمد وهي تحط يدها على ظهره: انت بعد ولدي وحبيبي وادلعك
شوق: احمممم احمممم وانا يممممه مالي في الطيب نصيب
بشار: تكلمت سيده ملعقه
شوق: نعم؟ شقلت؟
ام محمد: انتوا تشوفوني ليل نهار بس ماهر وبشار وين مساكين مااشوف الا بالاسبوع مره 
حور: يمه ترى بديت اغار
ام محمد: يوووه جننتوني 
ماهر: هههههههه هذي طماعه من يومها مو كافيك انا
حور: افا عليك يالغالي....الا مكفيني
ماهر: أي حسبالي بعد....يلا خالتي مشينا
ام مازن: اجلسوا معانا شوي وين رايحين
ماهر: خلاص خالتي بنروح تأخر الوقت مشكوره على هالعشاء الرهيب
ام مازن: هني وعافيه ان شاء الله
ماهر: الله يعافيك.....هاااااااا اخونا مزييين الوووو
مازن: ها
ماهر: لامنت معانا وين رحت؟
مازن: ايش هاللقافه ..
ماهر: زين يالخاين بوريك.....يلا بشار بتقوم ولا بتجلس مع الحلايه هذا
مازن: حلايه بعينك...
ريناد: لا لا كل شئ ولا اخوي ماهر لااحد يغلط عليه
طالعها مازن بنص عين.....
بشار:انا بجلس شوي انت اذلف وفارق واحنا بألف خير
ماهر: هيييين ياالاصلع في البيت اوريك...مو تتأخر
بشار: ماراح اتأخر جاي وراكم.....
ماهر: طيب فمان الله
حور: مع السلامه خالتي نردها لك ان شاء الله 
ام مازن: على خير ان شاء الله....
ام محمد: يلا مع السلامه 
ام مازن: الله يسلمكم

*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مثل ما وعدتكم*
*اكو اليوم نزلت لكم كم جزء*
*اتمنى ان يعجبكم وعذراً على التأخير* 
*بانتظار تعليقااااتكم*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

لا لا لا لييييش وقفتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ناقصة حرق اعصااب اني 

يا الله ما عليه بس نزلي بكرة 

عاادي عاادي ما يحتاج تعتذري

----------


## نور الحوراء

*يؤ يؤ ليش ماكملتي*  
عاادي عاادي ما يحتاج تعتذري
*أختي مايحتاج تعتذرين >>>>>>>>>>>> بس لاتعيدينها ههههههههه امزح معاج* 
*بسرررررررررررعه أختي ننتظر التكمله.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*لابد من حرق الاعصاب والتشوويق* 
*يالله ما عليه انتظرووني* 
*بكره ان شاء الله بنزل لكم بعد*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

ههههههههههه

لا بد من حرق الأعصاب والتشويق ها 

ومسكيينة اني الضحية 

ترى حرااام شوووفي نور الحوراء بتمووت من الحماس <<<< اسمع من هو يتكلم

----------


## آهات عاشقه

مشكوووووره غناتي على القصه الروووعه 



الي مرررره تجنن 



ننتظر البقيه بفارغ الصبر >> مستعجله حدها 


مشكووووره حبوبتي دمووووعه عالقصه الروووعه 


دمتي لنا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صبااااااااااااح الخييييييييير*
*هلا والله بضيفتنا الجديده بالقصه .. آهات عاشقه*
*شوفي صغيره لان فى تشويق وحرق اعصاب يزيدوا ضيوفنا* 
*شرايكم بعد اخلي التنزيل عقب اسبوع يمكن يزيدوا*
*هاا شرايكم ؟؟ << ههههههههههه امزح لا تأكلوني*
*بنزل لكم بعد شوي بسسسس*
*انتظرووووني*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد ماطلع ماهر وزوجته وام محمد...استأذنت ام مازن وراحت تنام وتركتهم مع مازن لانهم من الاهل
شوق: شرايكم نطلع رحله
بشار: أي والله فكره...بما ان الاجازه جات وجات
مازن: رحله لوين؟
ريناد: البر
مازن: يازينك ساكته
ريناد: نعم؟ تكلمني انا ريناد جاسم احم
مازن: أي انتي ماغيرك
ابتسمت شوق وهي تتذكرهم كيف كانوا قبل ليل نهار يتناقرون
مازن: طيب انا عندي فكره
ريناد: اتحفنا ياهذا بأفكارك الذهبيه
مازن: نسوي تحدي واللي يكسب هالتحدي هو اللي يختار مكان الرحله
شوق: احلى فكره
ريناد: خلاص موافقين بس على شنو التحدي
مازن بابتسامه: في غيره بلاي ستيشن
ريناد: لا لا لا مااعرف العب عاااااااااد
بشار: دامك ماتعرفين اجل روح جيبه مزين
قام مازن وشغله وحط نفس اللعبه اللي لعبها مع ريناد العصر...
وابتدا اللعب مازن وشوق وبشار وريناد احيانا والشباب فازوا عليهم بسهوووله
شوق: اووووووووووه خسرنا
بشار: اجل نروح المزرعه
مازن: مسوين انتي وياها شخصيه وبعدين تخسروا 
ريناد: هالمره بنوافق نروح المزرعه بس مره ثانيه...
قاطعها اخوها وهو يضحك: لاياشيخه بنمووووت عليكم لاتروحوا احسن
شوق: على قلوبكم مافييييييييييه انزين
مازن: لامانبيكم لاانتي ولا بنت عمك
طالعته ريناد بحقد ولفت لبشار: يلا نروح بشار
بشار: يلاااا مشييينا خلاص على اتفاقنا المزرعه انا اكلم ابوي يقول لعمي ونشوووف
مازن: خلاص تم سلم
بشار: الله يسلمك....

وطلع بشار للسياره وشوق وراه وريناد كانت اخر وحده مشى وراها وهي مطنشه
مازن: يالدبه
ريناد: لاتكلمني يالدب
مازن: زعلانه يعني؟
ريناد: لاوالله ماتبيني اروح معاكم المزرعه هاااا
مازن: هههههه أي ماابيك
ريناد وهي توسع خطواتها وتطلع للمزرعه: خلاص براحتك مازن
مسك يدها وسحبها لين صارت مقابل له 
مازن بالهمس: اموت فيك وانتي زعلانه.....ريناد احبك
ريناد بدلع: وبعدين؟
مازن: واهواك
ريناد: اووكي
مازن: واحبك كلك على بعضك....الله لايخليني منك
ريناد : اممممم
مازن: مو تزعلين قلبي تراني امزح ابيك وابيك لاخر يوم بعمري
ابتسمت له وبعدت للباب : تصبح على خير
مازن: وانتي من اهله....

........................


لما دخلت البيت صادفت رنه التلفون
ام محمد: الو نعم؟
ناصر بصوت مخنوق: السلام عليكم
ام محمد: ناصر هلا يمه شفيه صوتك؟؟؟
ناصر: خلود
ام محمد ويدها على قلبي: يمه بنيتي شفيها؟؟
ناصر: اجهضت
ام محمد بانسار: اجهضت؟ لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله....كيف صار هالكلام ومتى؟ طلعت من بيت خالتها مافيها شئ
ناصر: من ساعه بس طاحت من الدرج ووديتها المستشفى
ونزلت دموعها على بنتها...
ناصر: اسف عمتي بس قلت لازم اخبرك
ام محمد: طيب حط بالك عليها وداريها....مع السلامه
ناصر: الله يسلمك

مسكت طرف عبايتها وبخطوات واسعه وصلت غرفتها وشغلت الانوار...هو قام مفزوع على حركتها....
ابومحمد: خير خير شفيك طايره ياساتر
ام محمد وهي تمسح دموعها: قوم بنتك بالمستشفى
ابومحمد: حور؟ بدري على ولادتها
ام محمد: لا مو حور ياعبدلله.....خلود اجهضت
قالت هالجمله وجلست عالسرير تبكي....اما هو انصدم وماقال شئ .....

...........................

لما وصلوا البيت كان بشار يمشي بتكاسل ومغمض عينه من التعب الا يصدم بالعمود
بشار: اييييييييييييييييييييي 
ريناد: ههههههههههههههههههههه فتح يااخي مو تمشي مغمض
شوق: اسكتي تضحكين على اخوك يالخبله..سلامات بشار
بشار: الله يسلمك شوق .....تصبحون على خير
ريناد: وانت من اهله.....اقول شوشو شرايك نسهر على فلم
شوق: عندك فلم 13 going 30 ؟
ريناد: يس عندي مو تنامي عاد بنص الفلم
شوق: ليش مثلك هذاك اليوم يالدبه شفيه بشار علي اليوم
ريناد: مافيه شئ
شوق: ليش مطنشني ماسويت له شئ حرااااااااام
ريناد: عن البربره الزايده يلاااا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وصعدوا الدرج وهو يسولفوا ويضحكوا وجلسوا بالصاله اللي تتوسط غرف نومهم.....ريناد انسدحت على كنبه وشوق عالكنبه الثانيه بعد ماحطوا الفلم........وفجأه قامت شوق
ريناد: هاااا الحبيبه وين رايحه؟
شوق: باروح البس بيجامه من عندك
ريناد: روحي ربنا يحرسك يامحبوبه ويسدد خطاكي
شوق: حشى ولارايحه اعرس مع خشمك
ريناد: فال خير ياقلبي
رمت عليها عبايتها ودخلت غرفة ريناد وقفلت الباب...لبست بيجامه حرير ازرق غامق وفكت شعرها على اكتافها ....راحت وقفت عند نافذه ريناد اللي تطل عالشارع...وشافت اسيارات تروح وتجي الا سياره سوداء
واقفه مقابل بوابة البيت ولما ركزت عرفتها.....طلعت بسرعه لريناد وسحبتها من يدها لداخل الغرفه
ريناد: عورتيني شوقوه ايش تبين؟
شوق: يالخبله بوريك شئ طالعي
نزلت عينها للشارع وشافت سيارة بدر
ريناد: ويييي خيبه تخيبه هذا شفيييه تراه مصخها
شوق: اول مره يجي عند بيتكم؟
ريناد بارتباك: مادري مادري لاتسألين ايش الحل الحين؟
شوق: نقول لمحمد مافي حل غيره او لواحد من اخوانك
ريناد: لا لا اخاف عليهم شوق تخيلي يجيهم شئ..
شوق: ليش وين قاعدين بفلم هندي...هيييه احنا بالشرقيه
ريناد: ياثقل دمك ياشيخه ندري بالغربيه اقصد الشرقيه احر ماعندي ابرد ماعندك
شوق وهي تمسك خصله من شعر ريناد بقوه: مو لأنك خبله ياحظي...شنو بتسكتين عنه؟ براحتك وتحملي اللي يجيك ذنبك على جنبك اليوم جاء عند باب البيت بكره الله يستر مايتسلق السور وينط في بلكونه غرفتك ويدخل لك
سكتت شوق وهي شوي وتنفجر من الضحك على شكل ريناد اللي مكشره ومصدقه كلام شوق
شوق ويدها على بطنها: ههههههههههههههههههه
طلعت من الغرفه بسرعه ولحقت شوق بس وقفت لما شافت اضواء غرفة ابوها مشغله
ريناد: غريبه ابوي للحين صاحي انتظريني باروح اشوفه
شوق: اووكي جيرل تيك يور تايم
وهي جايه تدخل سمعت صوت سعال متواصل ....قربت منه بسرعه وحطت راسها بحضنه
ريناد: سلامتك يبه.....
ابوماهر: ريناد ليش للحين صاحيه
ريناد: سهرانه يبه مع شوق بتنام عندي الليله
ابوماهر: تمام حتى ماتبقين لوحدك
ريناد: شربت دواك يبه
ابوماهر: لاماشربته..مليت ياريناد مامنها فايده هالادويه خلاص عفتها
ريناد: يبه بزعل ان قلت هالكلام ثاني مره مايصير اخاف عليك يالغالي مالنا غيرك
سكتت وهي تفكر....انا مقصره مع ابوي المفروض اداريه واعطيه الدواء بنفسي
ريناد: يبه انا اسفه
ابوماهر: ليش ريناد؟
ريناد: ادري مقصره بحقك....اوعدك من اليوم ورايح بدلعك دلع ماصار وبعطيك الدواء بنفسي
ابوماهر:ههههههههه بنشووف
ريناد: ها يبه كأنك مو مصدقني
ابوماهر: لا يابنيتي بس انتي واخوانك مو مقصرين معاي ماابي شئ من هالدنيا غير تكونوا حولي بخير وسلامه
ريناد: وحنا معاك يالغالي..

..........................

من الساعه 8 الصباح راحت مع زوجها الى بنتها بالمستشفى...دخلوا ولقوها نايمه وشعرها على وجهها والشحوب كاسي هالوجه الابيض البريء
ام محمد وهي تبوس راس بيتها: الحمدلله على سلامتك حبيبتي
نقزت لما سمعت الصوت ومسكت يد امها
خلود وهي تشوي وتبكي: يمه لاتروحين عني ابيك
وانفجرت في الصياح
ابومحمد: بنيتي خلود لاتسوين بنفسك يبه كذا اللي راح راح والله بيعوضك خير ان شاء الله
خلود: يبه ولدي مات قبل مااشوفه ماااات
ابومحمد: قضاء الله ياخلود..استغفري ربك
ام محمد: زوجك وينه ليه مخليك لوحدك
طالعت امها بعين كلها يأس ودنقت
ام محمد اشرت الى ابومحمد يطلع لانها حست ان خلود فيها شئ غير سالفه ولدها.....وبعد ماطلع
ام محمد: يمه خلود شفيك؟
بكت بدون ماتجاوب على سؤال امها 
ام محمد: بادق على ناصر يجي لك
خلود: لا يمه
ام محمد: ليش؟ شصاير
خلود بعصبيه: ولاشئ لاتجيبوا لي طاريه
ام محمد: شلون؟؟؟ ليييش تكلمي شصاير بينكم
خلود: هو السبب هو اللي قتل ولدي...
عقدت حواجبها وجلست على طرف السرير حتى تفهم كل السالفه...
ام محمد بانفعال: ليش هو السبب تكلمي
وقالت لامها كل اللي صار...عصبت وقامت من السرير ومسكت جوالها
خلود وهي تمسك يد امها: لايمه....لاتدقين عليه
ام محمد بعصبيه: خليني اتفاهم وياه ..المفروض يراعيك ويداريك مو يعصب عليك ويطنشك وانتي بهالحاله....ماتوقعتها منه ابدا
خلود: خليه براحته يسوي اللي يبي اصلا انا مليت منه وعفته
ام محمد:ايش تقصدين؟
خلود: ماابي اعيش معاه...خليه يطلقني
ام محمد: ياكبرها عن ربي طلاق مره وحده؟ اعوذ بالله من هالطاري
خلود: اجل يمه تبيني اعيش مع واحد مايحبني ولايعبرني
ام محمد: بس الطلاق مو الحل يابنيتي...لاتضيعين حياتك بخبالك وجنونك
خلود: انا في كامل عقلي..يمه عارفه يعني ايش عفته..يعني ماابيه بعد اليوم
ام محمد: انا باخليك الحين...لما تطلعين بالسلامه من المستشفى يصير خير
عصبت من كلام امها وصدت الناحيه الثانيه...بعد نص ساعه جاء وبيده باقه ورد...
ناصر: السلام عليكم
ام محمد: ناصر؟ وعليكم السلام
ناصر: كيف حالك عمتي؟
ام محمد: من بعد اللي سمعته من خلود مو بخير
ياربي قالت لها كل شئ....كيف اتصرف الحين
ناصر: عمتي انا....
ام محمد: خلود قالت لي كل شئ
خلود: طلقني
كلمتها جمدته مكانه طالعها بتفحص..وراح لها 
ناصر: انتي ايش تقولين
خلود والدمعه بعينها: اللي سمعته....خلاص ماابي اعيش وياك طلقني
ام محمد: ناصر لاتاخذ على كلامها
ناصر وهو يبعد وعينه لازالت عليها: بتركها ترتاح الحين....خلود راجعي نفسك
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*رجع البيت والدنيا ظايقه فيه ويلعن الساعه اللي عصب فيها عليها...لقى ابوه بالصاله
ناصر: السلام عليكم
ابوناصر: وعليكم السلام...انت وينك وحرمتك وينها
ناصر وهو منزل راسه: بالمستشفى
استغرب ونزل كوب الحليب اللي كان بيده ولف لولده
ابوناصر: عسى ماشر
ناصر: طاح اللي في بطنها
ابوناصر: كيف؟؟ لاحووول ومتى صار هالحكي؟
ناصر: امس الليل
ابوناصر: عاد كيف صار هالشئ؟
ناصر: طاحت من الدرج بس كنت انا السبب
ابوناصر: ايش مسوي من مصايب بعد
ناصر: عصبت عليها كان تنزل من الدرح زعلانه وتبكي حيل وطاحت
ابوناصر: الله يغربلك فشلتنا قدام الاوادم...شفيك انت مو هذاك اليوم موصيك عليها..ليش هي لعبه في يدك...يلا الحين الولد وراح واذا وافقت ترجع لك يكون من طيب اصلها وان مارجعت لك تستاهل اجلس حط يدك على خدك وابكي على الاطلال
ناصر: اوووه يبه اللي فيني كافيني..هي بدون شئ تقول ماتبيني
ابوناصر: أي اكيد معاها حق 
ناصر: يبه انا ولدك وتوقف معاها ضدي
ابوناصر: انا مع الحق..ماالومها هذا ضناها الاول...قولي الحين كيف باحط عيني بعين ابوها واخوها هااا كيييف
طلعت ام ناصر من المطبخ لما سمعت صراخهم وجلست جنب ناصر...
ام ناصر: شصاير اصواتكم واصله لعندي...ناصر حبيبي انت وينك طالع من الصباح
ابوناصر: مااقول الا حبك برص انتي وياه
ام ناصر: ليش أنا ايش سويت وولدي شدخله
ابوناصر: ماتعرفين يعني خبال ولدك لكن هذا كله من دلعك له
ناصر: يبه تكفى قلت لك مو ناقص اللي فيني مكفيني 
ابوناصر: ان شاء الله تبينا نسكت لك عن اللي سويته في بنت الناس
ام ناصر: فهموني ايش صاير
ابوناصر: ولدك امس مهاوش حرمته وزعلت البنت وهي تنزل عالدرج طاحت
ام ناصر: جد؟؟؟ عسى ماصار فيها شئ واللي ببطنها ماتضرر
ناصر: مات اللي ببطنها
سكتت بعد ماحست بخيبه امل..كانت فرحانه بهالحفيد خاصه انه من ناصر اقرب عيالها لقلبها....
ابوناصر: هااا اشوفك ساكته ليكون بس راضيه عن اللي صار
ام ناصر: اكيد لا..اهلها عرفوا؟
ناصر: أي..وقالت لامها كل شئ
ام ناصر: هذا اللي كنت خايفه منه....تتوقع بيوافقوا يرجعوها لك
ناصر: مو هذا اللي تبينه يمه..تطمني مابترجع ماتبيني
قام وطلع عنهم وهو مفور ...
ام ناصر: شرايك توديني لها
ابوناصر: الطيبه من وين نازله عليك
ام ناصر: عاالاقل وجودي يمكن يهدي الوضع باروح علشان ناصر ماتشوف حالته كيف
ابوناصر: ونعم الكلام العصر اوديك لها

....................

بعد ماجات لها امها الغرفه وقالت لها انها بتروح لخلود تتطمن عليها رجعت حتى تنام بس ماجاها النوم...وهي تفكر في محمد..وحشني من امس..اااه فديته كان امس اخر رومنسيه وحنان...
اما هو كان جالس عالبحر ويده تلعب بالرمل وخصلات شعره الاسود الاماميه مغطيه جزء من جبينه ويفكر فيها...وفي حياته الجايه معاها...طيفها امس وهي تدلعه وتمسك يده وتمزح معاه وتحسسه بالحب اللي افتقده من زمان خلاص يشوف الحياه من زاويه ورديه..ابتسم وهو متفائل بخير...طلع جواله ودق عليها....
رفعته من اول رنه وهي فرحانه...
هبه: هلا بحياتي توها راده لي الروح
محمد: هلا هبه....عسى ماازعجتك يالغلا وكنت نايمه
هبه: لاحبيبي كنت افكر فيك
محمد: جد؟
هبه: من امس وانا افكر فيك مارحت لحظه عن بالي
محمد: كل هذا حب؟
هبه: بس احبك؟ افديك بحياتي محمد
محمد: الله لايحرمني ولايخليني منك ...اخبارك بعد؟
هبه: والله تمام....الاصح الحمدلله على سلامة خلود
محمد: الله يسلمك
هبه: وينك انت بالمستشفى؟
محمد: لا عالبحر
هبه: الله جد؟؟ ياحظك
محمد: تحبين البحر؟
هبه: ومن مايحبه؟
محمد: اجل لو ادري مريت عليك
هبه: لاحبيبي اهم شئ وناستك
محمد وهو يتنهد: هبه
هبه: هلا
محمد: تدرين اني مالقيت وناستي الا معاك..اقسم لك بربي اني قبلك كنت ضايع ومالي أي هدف بحياتي بس الحين غير
هبه: الله يبقينا لبعض حبيبي قول امين
محمد: امين..اقول هبويتي
هبه: هلا
محمد: قومي اجهزي بامرك
هبه: هههههه من جدك؟
محمد: أي من جدي قومي يلااا
هبه: اووكي
محمد: يلا دقايق وانا عندك امووواااه باي
ابتسمت...اول مره يعطني بوسه عالتلفون
محمد: كل هذا حيا هههه باي
هبه: هههه بايات
قامت لبست ملابس سبورت وحطت لها شادو ابيض ومسكره وجلوس ولبست عبايتها واخذت شنطتها وقبل ماتنزل للدور الارضي دخلت غرفة مازن وكان نايم كالعاده بشكل مقلوب يعني رجله على المخده وراسه بالناحيه الثانيه..والبطانيه عالارض..وكان واضح انه بردان لانه حاضن يدينه..ضحكت عليه وشالت البطانيه غطته وباسته على جبينه...ابتسم وفتح عينه بس كشر يوم شافها
مازن: اوووف انتي؟ انا قلت تحقق الحلم وجات تبوسني
هبه: نعم مازن افندي؟ ليكون حاب من وراي 
مازن: توك تعرفين يعني اني احب*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*طالعته وهي معقده حواجبها ويدها براسها ...مزووون يحب؟؟ يؤؤؤ من متى عاد ومن اللي سرقت قلبه 
استغلت الفرصه انه نايم واكيد لو سألته بيقول لها كل شئ يعني باختصار مفهي 
هبه: ومن اللي تحبها
مازن: تعرفيها
هبه: من؟
مازن: ريناد
فتحت عينها عاالاخير...ريناد ماغيرها؟؟ هههههههه ايالدب من ورانا مسوي بعد قصص حب وهيام...معقوله هي تحبه؟؟؟ ياحليله اخوي بس عرف يختار....
استغربت من نفسها اول مره تعترف ان ريناد حلوووه...ههههههه مادري شفيني اليوم راضيه عن الكل على غير العاده يارب دوووم...بس لحظه اييييييييي تذكرت
هذا يفسر تعصيبه هذاك اليوم لما رجعنا من البحرين وريناد طاحت غشيانه...رن على جوالها رنه نزلت بعدها بسرعه وصادفت الخادمه بالصاله
الخادمه: ماما هبه وين يروح؟
هبه: اسمعيني توتو انا باروح ساعه مع بابا محمد اوكي
الخادمه: زوج مال انته
هبه: أي ياشينك...اذا جات ماما قولي ماراح اتأخر اوكي
الخادمه: اوكي ماما
طلعت وماكانت متغطيه....كالعاده
هبه: مرحبا
محمد: مراحب
هبه: عسى ماتأخرت عليك محمد
محمد: لاعادي...ليه كاشفه وجهك....تغطي
هبه: اتغطى؟ اول مره تقولي اتغطى محمد انا متعوده اكشف وجهي
محمد: بس الحين غير صرتي على ذمتي ولي حق عليك صح؟
هبه: بس متعوده حمودي
محمد: لازم يعني اعصب عليك؟
قربت منه ولفت يدها حول ذراعه
هبه: تغار يعني؟
محمد وهو يسحب يده بارتباك: مو مسأله غيره بس ماله داعي اللي يسوى واللي مايسوى يشوفك
هبه: خلاص حبيبي ولاتزغل بتغطى علشانك...

استمر بعدها الصمت بينهم 5 دقايق قطعه رنين جواله...طلعه من جيبه وهو مبتسم كان رقم غريب جاء بيرفعه بس استوقفته الارقام المميزه اللي كان يعشقها في يوم من الايام..رجفه سرت بكل جسمه...سماح؟؟ تذكرني بعد مااخطب؟؟ ليش....عطاها مشغول وضغط عالدركسون اكثر وزاد سرعته...هي تملكتها الحيره وشكت في الموضوع لان حركاته ماكانت طبيعيه...
هبه: محمد حبيبي من المتصل؟
محمد:........هذا واحد من اصحابي
هبه: ليه مارديت عليه
محمد: لابعدين انا اكلمه مو فاضي له
حاول يرسم ابتسامه على شفايفه تطلع قدر الامكان حقيقيه حتى ينقذ الموقف..بس صوت المسج اللي وصل وتره اكثر فتحه وقراه
(( محمد..تكفى رد الموضوع خطير....سماح))

وقف عند البحر ولف يطالعها
محمد: هبه انزلي اختاري لنا مكان كويس نجلس فيه وانا اجيب من الدبه بساط نجلس عليه
هبه: اووكي
نزلت وبعدها دق على سماح وهو متلوم وكاره نفسه بس بيشوف سالفتها الظروريه اللي خلتها تدق عليه وهي عارفه انه خاطب.....
رفعته دايركت وصوتها صاير غريب وغير عن كل مره
سماح: الو محمد
محمد :.......شفيك؟
سماح: عرفت باللي صار لي؟
محمد: ايش اللي صاير وليه متصله علي وانتي تعرفين اني خاطب اظن الحركه مالها داعي
سماح: الله يالدنيا محمد تراني حبيبتك سماح شفيك...بدل ماتقولي عظم الله اجرك
بلع ريقه وهو يطالع هبه اللي واقفه عند البحر
محمد: من مات؟
سماح: زوجي
محمد: وتقوليها بعد بقواة عين...انتي الحين في العده وداقي علي وتخبريني ببرود بهالخبر
سماح: تدري اني ماكنت احبه
محمد: ولو ياسماح حرام اللي تسوينه.....
سماح: محمد لاتتركني مالي غيرك...
سكت وهو يحاول مايحن لهالصوت اللي افتقده من زمان 
محمد: بعد ماراح راجعه لي؟
لفت هبه وشافته يكلم جوال وملامحه متغيره 180 درجه شكله متوتر على معصب على مرتبك خافت عليه وراحت من ورا السياره والنافذه كانت مفتوحه وقدرت تسمع كلامه اللي وقفها مكانها....
محمد: ماتردين ياسماح
سماح: ماتوقعت يكون هذا استقبالك لي اقولك لاتتركني ماعندي غيرك بهالدنيا..انت ماعندك قلب
محمد: وانتي وين قلبك يوم اجيك ملهوف وكلي شوق صديتيني بقسوه وقلتي انساني واتركني في حالي لاني بنساك....
سماح: هذاك اليوم كنت متصل تخبرني بخطوبتك
محمد: سماح كنت احبك وكنت مستعد اترك هبه بنت خالتي علشانك لو عطيتيني بس شويه امل لكنك صديتيني وانهيتي كل اللي بيننا......

ماقدرت هبه تتحمل اللي سمعته نزلت دموعها على خدها وصعدت السياره وهي تطالعه ومصدومه..هو ارتبك وطاح الجوال بحضنه على طول وخايف لتكون سمعت كلامه ولكن لما شاف دموعها تأكد انها سمعت وان مشكله كبيره بتصير
هبه: ليش يامحمد....لييييش؟؟ ليش ماقلت لي انك ماتبيني وان بقلبك وحده غيري...ليش توهمني بأنك مرتاح معاي وانك محتاجني قربك حرام عليك

شال الجوال وكلم سماح وهو معصب ومفور....
محمد: سماح
سماح ببرود: اووه هذي خطيبتك اتاريك بعد كذبت عليها....
محمد بعصبيه: اسمعيني سماح زوجك مات او عاش انتي الحين ماتهميني علشان كذا اقولك خلاص روحي في طريقك الله يوفقك وانا الحين بحياتي وحده غيرك عاالاقل احترمت مشاعري مو مثلك باي
سكر وهو يرجف من العصبيه وحط يده على ظهر هبه اللي مغطيه ووجهها بيدها وتبكي من قلب
محمد: هبه
هبه: رجعني البيت
محمد: مو قبل مانتفاهم...
هبه بانكسار: في ايش يامحمد بنتفاهم...انت مو مجبور تحبي او تتزوجني تبيها وتحبها ارجع لها صدقني ماامانع..(.نزلت دموعها وطالعته بحزن) تدري اني احبك واتمنى اشوفك سعيد لو مع وحده غيري...

كلماتها كانت مثل السكاكين بقلبه...
محمد وهو يمسك يدها: هبه وربي لو تدرين اني تعودت عليك مااتخيل اتركك وارجع لوحده باعتني بالرخيص
هبه: لاتجاملني بهالكلام انتي تحبها ماتحبني اعترف ليش خايف تقولها
محمد: لو كانت لسه بقلبي وابيها واتمنى اتزوجها كان ماافكرت اخذ غيرها سماح نسيتها وشلتها من قلبي....ماابيها ياهبه..ابيك انتي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نزلت راسها وهي تفكر ...توقعت يامحمد القى فيك اللي انحرمت منه طول حياتي صبرت سنين لين صرت لي بعدها غيرني هالحب اللي في قلبي خلاني احب هالعالم كثر حبي لك..
هبه: ممكن ترجعني البيت
طنش جملتها الاخيره وحرك بسيارته وكان يمشي في طرق وشوارع ماتعرفها 
هبه بخوف: وين رايحين؟ قلت لك رجعني البيت
محمد: ممكن تسكتي شوي؟
هبه: لا مو ممكن تكفى محمد ماابي أي شئ منك رجعني البيت

واستمر يمشي وهو ساكت وهي تتوسل يرجعها البيت لين وقف عند عماره جديده نوعا ماوراح فتح لها الباب
محمد: تفضلي
هبه: وين؟
محمد: انزلي وفوق نتفاهم..
هبه: الحين تفهمني انت وين جايبني
سحبها من يدها بشويش وطلعها من السياره وبقى ماسكها لين دخلوا اللفت ووقف في الدور الثالث وطلع من جيبه مفتاح وفتح الشقه
هبه: شقة مين هذي؟
محمد: احم..شقه محمد عبدالله وبتكون شقتك مستقبلا
هبه: انت عندك شقه؟
محمد: يس ادخلي وافهمك كل شئ
دخلت وقامت تحول نظرها من ركن للثاني ..الشقه كانت مقلوبه فوق تحت يعني شقه عزابي ميه الميه...الملابس عالكنب والكاسات والصحون عاالارض وارواق واقلام ودفاتر واشرطه وكاسيتات
هبه: من متى عندك هالشقه...ماكنت عارفه
محمد وهو يجلس عالكنبه ويحط رجل على رجل: ماحد غيرك يدري عنها ومااوصيك لااحد يعرف..تعالي جنبي
هبه: ماابي
قام سحبها وجلسها قربه وحط يده على كتفها بقوه حتى ماتفكر تقوم....
هبه: بعد عني
محمد: ههههههه كل هذا تغلي 
هبه: مااتغلى
محمد: طيب هبه اسمعيني
هبه: ايش اسمع يامحمد
محمد: هبه اسمعيني اسف عاللي صار ..سماح ماانكر كنت احبها وابيها بس البنت تزوجت وراحت في حال سبيلها وصدقيني ياهبه من يوم اخر مره كلمتها وصدتني وقال اتركني بديت اشغل نفسي بأشياء ثانيه حتى انساها وخطبتك والله نسيتها...
هبه: بس هي تحبك
محمد: مادري
هبه: ليش تزوجت غيرك
محمد: عمها غصبها
هبه: يعني ماباعتك
محمد: الا باعتني....يوم ملكتنا كلمتها ياهبه توقعتها تزعل وتتضايق وتترجاني مااملك عليك بس قالت انساني والله يوفقك ومن هالكلام يعني ماتبيني
هبه: ردة فعل طبيعيه لانك فكرت تاخذ غيرها
محمد بعصبيه: انتي ليش تدافعين عنها ها؟ حطوك محامي عليها؟ اسامحها يعني؟ هذا اللي تبينه
دق قلبها بسرعه وحست انها على مفترق طريقين كل واحد اصعب من الثاني..لازال يفكر فيها وانا خطيبته مع وقف التنفيذ لكن هذا عقابي من الله ليش اكذب عليه من الاول واقوله قبل مانملك ان امي عرفت انه نزل البيت يوم زواج خلود وهاوشتني وطقتني....استاهل 
هبه: محمد سوي اللي يريح انا ماراح اتدخل 
محمد: شلون ماراح تتدخلين شفيك انا بحسبة زوجك ماتغارين علي؟ ماتبيني؟
هبه بابتسامه: ابيك واحبك بس انت تبيني؟
حبها على جبينها وضمها : كيف ماابيك انتي بنت خالتي وخطيبتي وبكره زوجتي ..ايش ابي اكثر تدلعيني وتهتمين فيني وبين كل وجبه تدقين اكلت او لا...نام زين وذاكر زين....ماابي كل هذا يروح مني
واللي صار اليوم ماابيه يغير من شعورك ناحيتي
هبه: كيف تطلب مني هالطلب الصعب..
محمد: اوووه هبه...لاتعقدين المسائل اكثر انتي تدرين احنا في شهر كم؟
هبه: سبعه
محمد: يعني بعد شهرين بيصير زواجنا مثل مااتفقت امي مع خالتي وتبينا نبتدي حياتنا بمشاكل مثل هذي؟
ابتسمت بيأس ومسكت يده : محمد فكر بغيري..اكرهني مااجبرك تحبني ماابي كل هذا اللي ابيه تكون جنبي ليل نهار....وجودك معاي يحسسني باالامان ماابي شئ غيره..توعدني بهالشئ؟؟

غمض عينه وهو يفكر في كلامها وكان واضحه نبره اليأس والحرمان فيه....
لهالدرجه تحبني وخايفه تفقدني ..بس حرام اللي اسويه فيها البنت تحبني وهي يتيمه مالها حد بهالدنيا غير امها واخوها..كيف ياربي كنت احسها لغز كبير مغلف بالانانيه والغرور بس من خطبتها اكتشفت اشياء ماكنت اعرفها عنها...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*محمد: هبه
هبه: نعم
محمد: ليه ماكنت اعرفك اول مثل الحين..ماكنتي حبوبه كذا
هبه: كنت ولازلت ماتغيرت يامحمد....
محمد: الاتغيرتي اول كنت اشوفك مغروره وماتحبين الا نفسك ..بصراحه كنت انفز منك
هبه: تبيني ابين لناس طيبتي حتى يقولون ساذجه...خليني ابين قويه حتى ماحد يفكر يستغلني 
محمد: بس مو حل انك تقسين عاللي حولك وتمثلين قوه ماتحسين فيها اصلا..وربي ياهبه اني هالفتره عرفتك اكثر وعرفت انك انسانه شفافه وبريئه وطيبه..ليه ماتبينين هالحقيقه للكل؟
هبه: محمد الطيب في هالزمان ساذج
محمد: من قال ياهبه....يعني انا وامك واخوك ساذجين؟
هبه: مادري
محمد: هبه الطيبه لو زادت عن حدها بتكون سذاجه وغباء لكنك طيبه بعقل وفاهمه...
هبه: طيب اذا تغيرت وبينك للكل حقيقتي ايش بستفيد
محمد: حب الناس اكبر فائده...هبه انتي حتى شوق وخلود وحور خواتي ماتكلميهم الا ناذر ولاتتقربين منهم
هبه: من يومهم مايحبوني
محمد: لانك ماعطيتيهم فرصه يحبوك هبه مثل ماانتي حلوه وطيوبه معاي ابيك تكوني معاهم نفس الشئ..حتى يشوفوا هبه على حقيقتها ويحبوها
هبه: واذا ماتقبلوني؟
محمد: على مسؤوليتي.....الحين تعالي اوريك الشقه
هبه بابتسامه: يلا
سحبها من يدها وقام يوريها الشقه ركن ركن.....
محمد: هذا المطبخ
هبه: الله يامحمد ماتعرف تغسل صحون؟
محمد: هههههههههه وانتي اجل ايش وظيفتك هاا
هبه: من اولها يالمجرم بتخليني خادمه
محمد: وظيفتك عاد..تعالي اوريك غرفه نومي
هبه: ماقلت لي محمد من متى عندك هالشقه؟
محمد: اول ماتخرجت من الثانويه
هبه: من جدك؟؟؟ 4 سنوات؟
محمد: ايوه؟؟؟اذكر يومها تهاوشت مع ابوي كان يبيني ادرس اداره اعمال وانا ابي طب ..عصبت وطلعت من البيت واشتريت هالشقه
هبه: اوكي ليه ماحد يدري عنها؟
محمد: لاني مااجيها الا وانا حاب اكون لوحدي ماابي حد معاي ولو قلت لهم عنها ليل نهار بيعسكرون عند الباب....خليني كذا مرتاح افضل
هبه: طيب وانا ليش قلت لي عنها؟
محمد: عاد انتي زوجتي وبتكون شقتك لازم تعرفين
بعد ماشافت الشقه راحت معاه للصاله الكبيره وجلسوا يشاهدوا تلفزيون....
محمد وهو يطالع الساعه: تدرين كم الساعه؟
هبه: كم؟
محمد: 12
هبه: اوووووه جد؟؟؟ تلاقي الوالده الحين تحاتيني خليني ادق عليها
سحبت التلفون وكلمتها على جوالها
ام مازن: الو
هبه: هلا يمه
ام مازن: هلا حبيبتي هبه....ها من وين داقه هذا رقم غريب
هبه بارتباك: هاا امممم من مطعم
ام مازن: أي مطعم بعد؟
سحب محمد السماعه من يدها
محمد: هلا خالتي
ام مازن: هلا محمد وينكم فيه؟
محمد: خالتي تطمني هبه معاي
ام مازن: أي يمه محمد انتبه لها
محمد: افا عليك خالتي لاتوصين....عالعموم احنا بنتغدى وبنمرلمستشفى نشوف خلود وارجعها البيت
ام مازن: براحتكم حبايبي انتبهوا لنفسكم
محمد: ان شاء الله يالغاليه فمان الله
ام مازن: فمان الكريم...

بعد ماسكر لف عليها وهو رافع حاجب
محمد: يالدبه كنتي بتفضحينا وتقولي لها على الشقه
هبه: ههههههه تدودهت لما سألتني لكن ربك ستر
محمد: طيب هبه انا باروح اشتري غدا وبرجع
هبه: بتتأخر؟
محمد: لابالكثر نص ساعه المطعم قريب
هبه: طيب انتظرك.....
محمد: يلا باي
هبه: انتبه لروحك وسوق على مهلك
محمد: اووكي من عيوني تصرفي بحريه
هبه: ان شاء الله

بعد ماطلع قامت ترتب غرفة نومه والمطبخ وجلست بعدها تشاهد تلفزيون ودق الجرس
خافت وارتبكت....قال ماحد يعرف بهالشقه غيري....مين اللي جاي اجل....؟؟؟*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وبسسسس*
*نكتفي الى هني اليوووم*
*ان شاء الله تعجبكم هالاجزاء*
*بانتظار التعليقات*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

بعد اسبوع ؟؟
جربي اتفكري اتسويها وبتشوفي

لا تصيري طماعة واااجد 
الاوييه تمبي ضيوف واجد 
أصلاً اني وصحنتي الا تجيب المرض تكفي وبعدين جت نور الحوراء وبعدها آهات عاشقة 
هادا كله ما يكفيش 
ههههههههه
امزح وياش 

بكرة نزلي موتقوولي اجازة زي هاديك المررة

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههه*
*أهلين بالصغيره الخطيرره*
*خلاص بجرب انا انزل عقب اسبوع انتي قلتي لي اجرب ..*
*لا الجمعه ما انزل اجاااااااااازه ..*
*حمدي ربج بعد ما قلتج السبت اجازه بعد ..*
*تراني طيبه بس يوم اجازه اخذ ..*
*هههههههههههههه*
*طيبه حدي لا؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

لا لا لا لا اني ما قلت لش نزلي بعد أسبووع  
اني قلتها عن مزحة 

الحمد لله 

مررررررررة طيبة حدش 
لدرجة انش فقتي عليي

----------


## نور الحوراء

*يؤ يؤ يؤ صغيره أكلتي البنت هههههههههه>>>>>>أمزح* 

بكرة نزلي موتقوولي اجازة زي هاديك المررة


*صح كلامها بكره نزلي* 

*ننتظرج .*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*
*أهلين فيكم خواااااااتي*
*خلااااص ولا تزعلوا بحاول بكره انزل* 
*قلت بحاوووول يعني مو اكيييييد .. ع الظروف* 
*يعطيكم ألف عافيه يااارب*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نور الحوراء

لا لا لا اني ما أكلتها ما تشوفيها موجودة ردت بعدش
بعديين لو اكلتها من هو بينزل باقي القصة ؟ >>>> مصلحة يعني 
ههههه أمزح 


دمعوووه اي اي اي جدي طيبة مررة في (( حالة ادا نزلتي بكرة ))

أعرفش بتنزلي ادا قدرتي لأنش طيبة طالعة عليي 
خخخخ

----------


## نور الحوراء

> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *أهلين بالصغيره الخطيرره*
> *خلاص بجرب انا انزل عقب اسبوع انتي قلتي لي اجرب ..*
> *لا الجمعه ما انزل اجاااااااااازه ..*
> *حمدي ربج بعد ما قلتج السبت اجازه بعد ..*
> *تراني طيبه بس يوم اجازه اخذ ..*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *طيبه حدي لا؟؟* 
> ...



 
*لاااااااااااا* 
*لاتاخذين أجازه نزلي بكره نزلي بكره ولا............. ههههههههههه<<<<<<<< أمزح*
*أي أنتي طيبه واااااااااجد*  
*يلاعااااااد دمعه ننتظرج.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههه*
*افـااا يا صغيره الحين لو مالج مصلحه جان أكلتيني هاا*
*خلاااااااااااص بكره ما بنزل اجل* 
*ترى القصه قربت تنتهي يعني لازم شوووي اناحس واعاند واشووووقكم واخليكم على اعصابكم* 

*واذا ما نزلت بكره بكون شريره هاا ؟؟*
*خلااص ماكو تنزيل بكره*
*نور الحوراء ترى هي الا ما تبيني انزل يعني مو شغلي كلميها << سوووووسه تبي تسوي هوووشه ههههههههه*

*ونور الحوراء بعد تهدد خلاص ماكو تنزيل بكره << صغيره عليج ابهاا .. صدق سوسه* 

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ان شاء الله اقدر وانزل لكم بكره*
*انتظروووووووني*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

افاااااااااااااااااا 
كنت امزح أني يووم قلت عشان مصلحتي 


ما حد قال انش ادا مانزلتي بكرة بتصيري شريرة

على كيفش نزلتي بكرة لو لا ما لي خص أني

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يؤؤؤؤؤؤ*
*صغيرره الا هو مززززح*
*ترى عاااادي حتى لو قلتي لي مافيها شيء ..*
*شدعوووه مالج خص ؟؟*
*ان شاء الله اقدر بكره وانزل لكم*
*لا تزعلي انتي بس*

----------


## P!nk Cream

ههههههههههههه

لا لا الاوييه أزعل 

ما قلتي شي ازعل 


وان شاء الله تقدري تنزلي

----------


## نور الحوراء

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نور الحوراء
> 
> لا لا لا اني ما أكلتها ما تشوفيها موجودة ردت بعدش
> بعديين لو اكلتها من هو بينزل باقي القصة ؟ >>>> مصلحة يعني 
> ههههه أمزح 
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه*

*أمزح معاج حبيبتي* 

*أي طيبه طالعه عليج ههههههه.*

----------


## نور الحوراء

> *ههههههههههههه*
> *افـااا يا صغيره الحين لو مالج مصلحه جان أكلتيني هاا*
> *خلاااااااااااص بكره ما بنزل اجل* 
> *ترى القصه قربت تنتهي يعني لازم شوووي اناحس واعاند واشووووقكم واخليكم على اعصابكم* 
>  
> *واذا ما نزلت بكره بكون شريره هاا ؟؟*
> 
> *خلااص ماكو تنزيل بكره*
> *نور الحوراء ترى هي الا ما تبيني انزل يعني مو شغلي كلميها << سوووووسه تبي تسوي هوووشه ههههههههه*
> ...



 
*أن شاء الله تقدرين تنزلين بكره*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ماني ماني ماني 


اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ 



ويش يصبرنا من الحين الى ذاك اليوم 

الله يستر 

احنا مانقدر نصبر الى بكره كيف بنصبر الى بعد بكرا 


حرام 

حبيبتي روحي حياتي دمعة حزن >> بدت المصالح 

نبغى عااااد 

على العموم 


مشكوووره غناتي 

والله يعطيش الف عافيه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههه*
*خلاص ولا تزعلوا ولا تصيحوا بعد*
*ان شاء الله اذا قدرت بكره*
*تسلموووون لي*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

هههههههههههههههههههه

ويلي ويلي ويلي ويلي 

بفطس من الضحك 

طلع مو بس أني صحااانة حتى هم 


دموعتي  ترى هادي اني علمتهم على هادي الحركات وخليتهم ينسوا حاجة اسمها الصبر 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههه*
*يالله عن خاطركم بنزل لكم الحين*
*وما باخذ الاجازه*

*اخليكم مع هالاجزاء ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قامت هبه من مكانها وهي مرتبكه وخايفه لبست شيلتها وطلت من العين الساحره شافت بنت وكمان مغطيه وجهها….
هبه بخوف: مين؟
سماح: انا سماح
حطت يدها على فمها وهي مصدومه هذي سماح ماغيرها كيف تعرف شقته ؟ هو قال لي ماحد يعرف عنها غيري
فتحت لها الباب بيد ترجف…
هبه: نعم؟
سماح : بنتكلم عالباب يعني؟
هبه: ايش تبين؟
سماح وهي تدخل وتطالع الشقه: امممم لا حلوه والله الشقه ذوق محمد ميه الميه
عصبت هبه ووقفت بوجه سماح بتحدي 
هبه: كيف تسمح لك نفسك تجين هنا
سماح ببرود: اجل انتي هبه؟ لاحلووه كمان عرف يختار محمد
هبه: تبين شئ؟
سماح: ايوه...مابتخليني اجلس حتى نسولف
عطت سماح ظهرها وتوجهت ناحية الباب
هبه: مااظن بيننا كلام..تفضلي من غير مطرود
سماح: ههههه سكري الباب وتعالي
هبه بعصبيه: اقولك تفضلي ماتسمعين
سماح: شوفي هبه انا حبوبه وطيوبه ومو من عوايدي اهاوش لكن اذا وصل الموضوع الى
محمد اللي هو اعتبره شئ من ممتلكاتي ماراح اسكت
هبه: ممتلكاتك وهو خطيبي وين صارت هذي
سماح: هبه حبيبتي شوفي...انا مو جايه اهاوشك او اصارخ عليك اللي باقوله لك كلمتين وطالعه
هبه: لحظه....اصلا انتي كيف عرفتي عنوان الشقه
سماح: بسيييطه كل شئ عن محمد اعرفه..كنت عارفه ان عنده شقه وقدرت بطريقتي اوصل للعنوان
مو هذا موضوعنا..شوفي هبه كلمتين ورد غطاهم محمد لسه يحبني وانا احبه..يعني مااتوقع يرضيك
تبقين مع شخص يحب وحده غيرك
هبه: محمد يبيني ياسماح
سماح: هو قالك هالكلام؟؟ يكذب على نفسه حتى ينساني لكن عبث..انا عارفه انه يحبني وراح يبقى يحبني طول عمره
هبه: حرام عليك اللي تسوينه محمد صار لي..مالي غيره بالدنيا
سماح لما شافت دموع هبه وانكسارها لملمت نفسها وراحت لعند الباب بس محمد سبقها وفتحه وكانوا بيصدمون في بعض لولا انه وقف مذهوول دقايق لما شافها...وصار مثل اللوح ساكن مايتحرك 
طاحت الاكياس اللي كانت بيده عاالارض وقام يحول نظره بين هبه اللي جالسه عالكنبه تبكي وسماح اللي تطالعه بتحدي
محمد: انتي؟؟؟كيف وصلتي هنا؟
سماح وهي تطالع الاثنين: عن اذنكم 
محمد: هيه لحظه سماح
سماح: خير
محمد: انتي كيف تتجرأين وتجين شقتي...وبعدين من وين عرفتي عنوانها
سماح: اللي يسأل مايضيع يامحمد...
لف محمد لهبه اللي كانت تطالعهم بحيره ممزوجه بحزن...دق قلبه بسرعه خلاص هبه صارت لي احسها قطعه مني اللي يأذيها يأذيني مااتحمل اشوف دموعها مو كفايه الحرمان اللي عايشه فيه طول عمرها....
سماح: عن اذنكم
محمد: مابتطلعين قبل مااقولك اللي عندي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*صدته وطلعت من الشقه وسكرت الباب وراها....راح لعند هبه وجلس جنبها والدنيا ضايقه فيه محتار كيف يتصرف كيف يخليها تنسى كل الاحداث اللي صارت لهم اليوم...
محمد: هبه...شصار بينكم؟
هبه بصوت مبحوح من البكي: ولاشئ
محمد: شقالت لك وكيف عرفت مكان الشقه؟
هبه وهي ترفع راسها له: متأكد ماقلت لها عن الشقه؟
محمد: وربي ياهبه ماقلت لها شئ..ماحد غيرك يعرف عنها خبريني باللي صار بينكم
هبه وهي تقوم : محمد
محمد: نعم
هبه: احس اني تعبانه ابي ارجع البيت
محمد: هبه اجلسي طيب
جلست قريبه منه..حط يده حول كتفها هي استجابت له دايركت وحطت راسها بحضنه وبكت وهو يمسح على شعرها...
محمد: مابتقولين اللي بقلبك يعني؟
هبه: محمد..سماح قالت لي انك ماتحبني ولاتبيني ولسه تحبها
محمد: وانتي صدقتيها؟
هبه: محمد انا عمري ماكذبتك وصدقت غيرك..لكن ابيك انت تجاوبني بصراحه هالمره ..تحب سماح..تبيها؟
سكت فتره بعدها نطق
محمد: احساسك ايش يقولك؟
هبه: مادري يامحمد
محمد: بتركك انتي ياهبه تعرفين بنفسك
هبه: محمد انت مو مجبور تحبني والله ماراح امانع لو تبيها
محمد: هبه تدرين ان كلامك يعصبني بذمتك لو ماابيك ليش للحين باقي معاك ..هبه افهميني ارجوك سماح ماابيها وخلينا نحط لهالموضوع حد..
بعدت عنه ورفعت راسها له وهي مبتسمه...
هبه: يعني مابتتركني...؟
محمد: هبويه ياقلبي
هبه: هلا
محمد: شهر العسل وين بنروح؟
هبه: امممم ماليزيا
محمد: يمدحون بناتها لو عجبتني وحده بتركك واتزوجها عليك...
ضربته بشويش على بطنه
هبه: اوووه محمد احر ماعندي ابرد ماعندك
محمد: امزح معك والله...خلاص بعد اليوم ماابي اشوف دموعك اوكي؟
هبه بابتسامه: اوكي
محمد: نقدر نتغدى الحين؟
هبه: يلا

.................................

كانت تمشي بعصبيه في غرفتها وتضرب يد باليد الثانيه
فطوم: ورود
ورود: ها ايش تبين ؟
فطوم: طيب اجلسي ريحي اعصابك..
ورود: مو قبل ماارتاح من هالريناد اللي ناشبه في بلعومي يافطوم وربي اكرهها متى برتاح منها..لكن تدرين بدر ولد خالتي هو اللي بيساعدني...ويريحني منها..والله لاخلي مازن يرميها ويكرهها ويجي لي انا...

بدر...ولد خالتة ورود اول مره شاف ريناد بالبحرين...بعدها صار يشوفها عند المدرسه لين سأل ورود بنت خالته عنها وقالت له عن قصتها وياها وطلبت منه يساعدها حتى تتخلص منها..
هو وافق بدون تردد....وحطوا خطتهم...وبدر وافق على كل هذا اولا حتى يكسر غرور ريناد وثانيا حتى يكسب رضا بنت خالته اللي عاجبته ومو عارف كيف يحصل عليها بأي طريقه كانت...

اخذت جوالها ودقت عليه
بدر: ايوه ورود
ورود: دقيت على ريناد؟
بدر: سبقتيني سكري والحين ادق عليها
ورود: بدر مااوصيك اشتغل عليها عدل
بدر: افا عليك يابنت خالتي والله لاجيب راسها الارض هالمغروره
ورود: كفو بولد خالتي يلا انتظرك باي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سكر من عند ورود ودق على ريناد وكانت مع شوق بالغرفه يسمعون اغاني ويسولفون...وحور معاهم تقرأ مجله وتوها راجعه من المستشفى من عند خلود....

ريناد: الوو
بدر: مرحبا
ريناد: ياهلا...نعم اخوي؟
بدر: ريناد صح؟
ريناد وهي متفاجأه من هاللي يعرف اسمها وداق عليها: من معي؟
بدر: ماعرفتيني يالظالمه
ريناد: بتقول ولاشلون؟
بدر: وربي انتي لما تعصبي تجننيني...انا بدر
سكرت بوجهه وهي معصبه
حور: خير ريناد من هاللي داق؟
ريناد: مادري واحد فاضي
شوق: ايش يقول؟
ريناد برتباك: سلامتك ماقال شئ اكيد غلطان
شوق: ماعلينا الا خلود شخبارها؟
حور: واعليه اختي..صدقيني ماعرفت اخذ منها لاحق ولاباطل ماعندها غير البكي..
شوق: مسكينه اختي بتروحين لها بعد الغدا؟
حور: اكيد انا رجعت علشان اسوي الغدا لكم بس لازم برجع لها مايصير اتركها لوحدها
شوق: خلاص باروح معك
ريناد: وانا بتتركوني لوحدي لا باروح معاكم
حور: خلاص نروح بس مانطول عندها خليها ترتاح يلا قوموا نتغدى
نزلوا الثلاث وكان بشار وماهر وابوماهر على طاوله الطعام ويتغدون...
ماهر: انتي وينك صار لي ساعه ادورك
حور: مع البنات
ابوماهر: اقول حور
حور: سم عمي..
ابوماهر: شخبارها اختك
حور: والله ياعمي رحت لها والله شقولك ساكته ماتقول شئ ماعندها غير دموعها حاولت اهديها انا وامي بس مافي فايده
ابوماهر: الله يعينها
بشار: انا كنت ابي امرها بس استحيت ماحد معي
ماهر: المهم حور انا بتغدى وطالع عندي شغل
حور: تكفى ودينا المستشفى وروح لشغلك
ماهر: والسواق وينه؟
حور: وااع لوووعه هذا لااحد يجيب لي طاريه مااحب اركب وياه 
ريناد: ههههه هذاك اليوم كانت بتذبح المسكين...اقول بابي ...
بشار: اسمه يبه مو بابي
ريناد وهي ترفع راسها له : عن اللقافه لااقوم انتف الباقي من شعرك
بشار: يلا قومي ان ماسويت شعرك حفله بدون كيك
ابوماهر: يوووه منكم ليل نهار مناجر وهواش....ايش كنتي تبين ريناد
ريناد: يبه افكر ارجع للمرسم شرايك؟
ابوماهر: فكره حلووه قولي لاخوك وهو يتصرف
ماهر: مين انا؟
ابوماهر: انت او بشار واحد فيكم يتصرف اصبغوا المرسم من جديد واشتروا باقي الاغراض
ريناد: طيب متى؟ بجد متحمسه ابي ارجع ارسم 
ماهر: أي مو لانك فاضيه ماعندك شئ اصبري لبكره او اللي بعده الشغل واصل لفوق راسنا
ريناد: اووف انزين
ماهر: تتأفف بعد...اكلي وانتي ساكته
ريناد: اوووكي على راسي مستر ماهر

......................

دق الجرس وجات الخادمه فتحت له الباب
بدر: هاي
الخادمه: هاي مستر بدر
بدر: وين ورود؟
الخادمه: داخل.....ويلكم
دخل ولقى ورود بنت خالته لوحدها بالصاله وتتابع فلم اجنبي راح وجلس مقابلها...
ورود: تأخرت
بدر: شسوي في تفتيش وتأخرت ها وين خالتي؟
ورود: طلعت
بدر: حلووو يعني مافي غيرنا بالبيت
ورود بدلع: اووه بدر مو وقته
بدر: اجل متى وقته لين متى باصبر عليك
ورود: تكلمنا في هالموضوع من قبل
بدر بعصبيه: لكن انا عارف مو منك من مازن...هذا اللي تلفين وراه وين مايروح..يااختي مايحبك افهميها وعيب عليك تلاحقيه تعالي انا احبك وابيك...
ورود وهي تقوم: لو سمحت سكر عالموضوع...مااحب اتكلم فيه
سكت وهو من جد حاقد على تصرفاهها معاه واللامبالاه اللي تستخدمها في كلامها لما تكون وياه..
اووف لين متى باصبر عليها دخت وراها وهي ابد حاطه لي طناش..
بدر: ايش ناويه عليه؟
ورود: بخصوص؟
بدر: حبيبك مازن وحبيبته ريناد
ورود: معقوله تسألني هالسؤال وانت العقل المدبر
بدر: ايش بالضبط اللي تبين توصلين له؟
ورود: ابعدهم عن بعض اخليه يكرهها ويحتقرها والف انا عليه ويصير لي
بدر: امممممممممم مافي غير هالحل
ورود: اتحفنا بأفكارك يالخطير
بدر: اسمعي..
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*العصر الساعه4 العصر كانت جالسه على سرير بنتها ويدها على جبينها وتقرأ قران بصوت منخفض..
طلت على بنتها لقتها نايمه....وفجأه اوتعت من كابوس ونقزت من السرير بسرعه
ام محمد: خلود يمه حبيبتي شفيك؟
خلود وهي تطالع امها بخوف: ناصر....وينه؟ صار فيه شئ؟
ام محمد: بسم الله عليك...لاحبيبتي كان حلم نامي وارتاحي
خلود ويدها على رقبتها: يمه هاتي لي ماي عطشانه...
ام محمد: من عيوني
قامت وعطت بنتها كاس ماي شربته وشفايفها ترجف..بعدت الكاس عن فمها لما اكتفت وتلحفت بالبطانيه زين لانها تحس بالبرد
ام محمد: يمه خلود شفيك؟
خلود وهي تبكي: يمه تعبانه مره...لاتتركيني
ام محمد: انا جنبك بس انتي هدي بالك ايش الحلم اللي حلمتيه؟
خلود: يمه حلمت ان ناصر كان مريض وعلى فراشه ويناديني وانا مااسمعه يحاول يمسك يدي وانا ابتعد عنه..
ام محمد: بعدك مصممه عاللي براسك؟
خلود وهي تبكي اكثر: يمه انتي اكثر وحده تعرفين شقد احب ناصر واتمنى ابقى وياه بس..
ام محمد : بس شنو؟؟ ياخلود ياحبيبتي فكري بعقلك مو بعواطفك ناصر زوجك يحبك ويبيك والمفروض مو من اول غلطه تطلبين الطلاق..ياخلود الحرمه العاقله الفاهمه تجلس مع زوجها تكلمه وتسمعه وبعدها يرجعون مثل قبل واحلى...
خلود: ايش قصدك؟
ام محمد: قصدي بالتفاهم والهدوء كل اللي تبينه بيصير
خلود: عارفه يمه..بس احس ناصر ماعاد يحبني مثل قبل...مطنشني...
ام محمد: قد مره سألتي نفسك عن السبب؟
خلود: اكيد مافيه سبب بس مزاج..انا ماارضى اكون بالنسبه له مجرد مزاج ساعه يبيني والف ساعه يرفضني 
ام محمد: ليش عايشين بالغرب احنا؟ الظاهر ياخلود حياة الغرب اثرت عليك وعلى تفكيرك هالشئ يصير هناك عندهم متى مامل الزوج من زوجته رماها وراح لبنت غيرها ويعاملها مثل زوجته ويمكن يجيب منها عيال..
لكن ياخلود حناا مجتمع مسلم ..سألتي نفسك مره عنده مشاكل بالعمل اولا..قصرتي معاه بشئ من حملتي؟

جلست تفكر وهي تطالع امها..كلام امي معقول انا مادري عن ظروف عمل ناصر..ومن ناحية تقصيري معاه مااذكر قصرت....لكن لا امي معاها حق انا مقصره بوجباتي تجاه ناصر كزوجه..اول ليل نهار معاه وقربه اعطيه كل واجباته والبي رغباته بدون تردد ..لكن الحين من حملت وانا تفكيري منحصر حول هالولد اللي ببطني وانام كل ليله قبل لايجي ناصر ويصحى قبلي ويروح العمل...اووف طيب شسوي انا تعبانه ومااقدر اسهر معاه مثل اول..

قطع عليها افكارها صوت ابوها وهو يدخل الغرفه وبسمة وقار على محياه...
ابومحمد: السلام عليكم
خلود- ام محمد: وعليكم السلام
خلود: هلا يبه..وينك عني؟
ابومحمد: موجود يابنتي بس والله هالشركه كسرت ظهورنا
ام محمد: ياعبدالله العمر يخلص والشغل مايخلص ريح عمرك..تعال استريح
جلس مقابل بنته وهو مبتسم...
ابومحمد: عسى مانتي تعبانه ولاتحسين بشئ؟
خلود: الحمدلله يبه شوية الم وتعب يروح مع الوقت
ابومحمد: تبيني اكلم الدكتور والممرضات يحطون بالهم عليك؟ 
خلود: لايبه مايحتاج والله من عرفوا اني بنتك وابوماهر عمي وهم مايتركوني دقيقه وحده ممرضه داخله وممرضه طالعه..من قدي ابوي عبدالله وعمي جاسم...
ام محمد: ههههه تعال شوي ابومحمد بره ابيك بكلمة راس..
ابومحمد: طيب ..حطي بالك ياخلود على نفسك
خلود: من عيوني يالغالي لاتحاتي...

توهم طالعين الا ناصر جاي مع امه وابوها وقربوا منهم...سلم ناصر على عمه وعمته بسرعه ودخل لزوجته
وامه وابوه تركهم بره...
ام محمد: حيالله ام ناصر شلونك؟
ام ناصر: الله يخليك ويعز قدرك احنا بخير الحمدلله على سلامة خلود
ام محمد: الله يسلمك ...ها بتدخلي لها؟
ام ناصر: اجل شلون يلا
دخلت ام ناصر مع ام محمد لخلود...ابتست خلود دايركت الى ام ناصر وحمدت ربها ان ام ناصر ردت لها الابتسامه ولاطنشتها....قربت منها حتى تسلم عليها
ام ناصر: الحمدلله على سلامتك
خلود: الله يسلمك
ام ناصر: خفنا نفقدك...خلاص ارجعي البيت نويصر قالبه فوق تحت علينا
خلود: ههههههههه جد يعني اشتقتوا لي
ام ناصر: انتي تعرفين ....
خلود: الا وين عمي....
ام ناصر: الحين يدخل لك....

دخل عليها عمها وسلم عليها واستأذن مع مرته وروحوا وبقت مع زوجها وامها وابوها...
استغلت امها فرصه وجود ناصر وطلعت مع ابومحمد بره حتى ياخذون راحتهم بالكلام...
ناصر: بتبقين ساكته؟
خلود: ماعندي أي شئ اقوله..
ناصر: كذا يعني انعدمت المواضيع اللي ممكن نتكلم فيها؟
خلود: بالضبط...
ناصر: خلود لين متى ؟
خلود: ناصر لو سمحت اتوقع الصباح قلت لك اني ماعدت ابي اعيش معاك
ناصر: وانا ماصدقتك..
خلود: ليش تظن اني امزح معاك؟
ناصر: لا مو تمزحين بس لازلتي تحت تأثير الصدمه..خلود مو من اقل مشكله تطلبين الطلاق مني
خلود: اقل مشكله؟ يعني اللي صار في نظرك شئ تافه؟ 
ناصر: حبيبتي خلود شوفي..
قاطعته: انا مو حبيبتك وخليني لوحدي
قام من مكانه وهو معصب وطلع من الغرفه وهو يحاول يهدي نفسه ويلقى حل للمشكله...
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الساعه 5 العصر لبسوا الثلاث وتجهزوا ووصلهم بشار المستشفى...
بشار: بنزل معاكم عادي؟
حور: اكيد بنت عمك مافيها شئ
بشار: اخاف عندها حد من صاحباتها 
حور: لا مااظن ...انزل حياك
وقفوا السياره في اقرب موقف ودخلوا المستشفى وصاروا يمشوا في الممرات حور قدام وجنبها ريناد وراهم بشار وشوق...اللي شافت لوحه على جنب مكتوب عليها اقسام المستشفى واجنحته وارقام الادوار....
شوق وهي تأشر بأصبعها على اللوحه: الدور السابع السرطان الله يكفينا شره...الرابع حوامل وولاده 

ماخلاها تكمل وشال اصبعها من اللوحه
بشار: عقبالك وعقبال مانشوفك في الدور الرابع...
ابتسمت له ومشت
بشار: شوشو
شوق: هلا
بشار: باكلم ابوي هاليومين
شوف بخجل: بخصوص؟
بشار: عن الاستهبال يالدبه...يناسبك الوقت؟
شوق: لا
بشار: افا ليش؟
شوق: ابي اتطمن اول على نتيجتي وارتاح وبعدين يصير خير....
بشار بعصبيه: لااجل خلي نتيجتك تنفعك انا مو مهم اصلا عندك باي
ومشى قدامها بسرعه وهي تضحك....ويلوموني في حبه ياااه ماقدر عليه ..

وصلوا للغرفه وكانت ام محمد لسه موجوده مع بنتها..دخلوا قبل بشار اللي اقترح انه يوقف بره ومايدخل...
حور: السلام عليكم
خلود-ام محمد: وعليكم السلام
خلود: هلا بأختي 
حور: هلا فيك اختي وحبيبتي سلامتك في العدو ولافيك عسى مو تعبانه الحين..

اذا عالتعب الجسدي ياحور فـ عادي اتحمله لكن التعب اللي داخلي كيف بتحمله كيف بقدر اعيش بعيده عن ناصر

حور: خلود انا اكلمك
خلود: ها..لاتطمني صرت الحين بخير هاشواقه وحشتيني
راحت شوق لخلود وهي شوي وتصيح ومعاها ريناد لعند السرير....
شوق: ماعليه خوخه الله يرزقك بداله 10 اولاد
ريناد: هههههههههه شوفي خلود ترى هالبنت دعواتها مستجابه الله يعينك على العشره
خلود: ريناد خلي العشره لك..
ريناد: لي؟ ههههههههه متخيلين شكلي ووراي 10 اطفال
حور: ههههههههههه شكلك بيطلع ولااحلى
شوق: وساعتها بيتغير جسمك الحلو وبتروح الرشاقه ياحرام
ريناد: فال الله ولافالك ليش تفاولين علي هاااا
ام محمد: لازم ياريناد البنت اذا تزوجت وحملت يتغير جسمها...استعدي
وابتسمت ام محمد ابتسامه غريبه خافت ريناد من معناها...يممممه ليكون جايبين لي معرس والله بس يعرف مازن يطربق الدنيا على راسنا...
شوق: ها اشوفك مبتسمه يعني راضيه؟
حور: طيب يمه مين المعرس عاد؟
ام محمد: ولد اختي مازن
فتحت ريناد عينها مستغربه ولفت لشوق اللي تضحك...
ام محمد: يووو شفيك تضحكين
شوق: هههههههههههه لايمه بس اتخيل مازن وريناد هم ليل نهار هواش ومناقر الحين يصيرون لبعض عز الله اختربت الشرقيه باللي فيها
ام محمد: ماعليك منها يمه ريناد بكره لو صرتي من نصيبه وصار من نصيبك بتتعودون على بعض...
خلود: يمه تتكلمين عن الموضوع وكأنه صار وانتهى اول شئ مازن يعرف
ام محمد: اكيد يعرف وموافق من يوم ملكة هبه واحنا نتكلم في هالموضوع
تفاجأت اكثر وعضت لسانها بالغلط..اييييي وجع شفيني تدودهت كل هذا علشان مازن..بس ماقال لي اتاريه يخطط من وراي وموافق ومخلص وانا اخر من يعلم ...

حور: متى بتطلعين من المستشفى.
خلود: مادري
ام محمد: مااظن يخلوها الى اكثر من يوم او يومين بالكثير
خلود: يمه اول مااطلع باجي عندك البيت
ام محمد: اكيد يايمه ماراح اتركك لحظه وحده
حور: ليه مابترجعين بيتك
ام محمد: خلود مريضه ومايصير اخليها تروح هناك لازم تكون جنبي...
سكتت حور تطالع امها واختها...مريضه هاا هين هالسوالف اصلا ماتطوف علي ياانها متهاوشه مع ام ناصر او مع زوجها ناصر...لكن خليني ارسل شوق وريناد لمكان واحنا نتفاهم بالموضوع...

حور: اقول شوق
شوق: هلا
حور: روحي هاتي لي كوفي من الكافيتيريا مع ريناد
شوق: خلي ريناد تروح متعيجزه اروح
حور: شوق قومي دام النفس عليك طيبه
شوق: بتقولون شئ وماتبوني اسمعه
حور: خلاص ياذكيه دامك تفهمين ليش للحين جالسه يلا قومي
ريناد: قومي شوشو حرام عليك العصبيه مو زينه لاختك
ام محمد: وهي الصادقه يمه حور تعالي اجلسي وهدي بالك مو تعصبين 
جلست حور عالكرسي وهي تحس بتعب يزيد كل يوم عن حده.....
شوق: خلاص بنروح سي يووو

مسكت شوق يد ريناد وطلعوا بره ولقوا بشار مع مازن اللي ابتسم اول ماطاحت عينه على ريناد..
شوق: مزوون؟؟؟ متى جيت؟
مازن: هلا والله توني بس جيت اتطمن على بنت خالتي ....شلونك ريناد؟
ريناد: تمام الله يسلمك
بشار: وين رايحين؟
شوق: نجيب كوفي الى حور او بالاحرى احنا مطرودين عندهم كلمة راس واسرار مايبونا نعرفها...
بشار: جد؟ ياسلاااااام ...وايش هالسر؟
شوق: الله اعلم تعال نتسمع عند الباب
راحت شوق ووراها بشار وحطوا اذانهم عند الباب الا ينفتح وتطلع ام محمد معصبه وعصبت اكثر لما شافتهم يتسمعوا عند الباب...وريناد ومازن ضحك على اشكالهم وهم متوترين وخايفين..
ام محمد: اياللي ماتستحين الحين اختك تقولك روح الكافيتيريا تقومي تسمعين كلامنا...وبشار انت وياها
بشار: ها لاوالله يايمه...شدعوه انا كنت بدخل اتطمن على خلود الا انتي طالعه وبالعلامه شوفي مازن هنا كنا بندخل سوا..صح مازن؟
مازن: صح افا عليك
شوق: لاوالله يمه ماعليك منهم كذابين
ام محمد: كذا تقولين عن ولد عمك وولد خالتك كذابين عيييب
شوق وهي تلف لريناد معصبه: ماتتكلمين ساندريلا زمانك
ريناد: هههههههه شقول بس خالتي معاها حق عيب تسمعين كلامهم
ام محمد: يلا روحي وحسابك في البيت
شوق: اوووف حرام الظلم
سحبت شوق يد ريناد ومشوا للكافيتيريا..
شوق: خبله ولاتدافعين عني
ريناد: ادافع وانتي غلطانه لاوبشاروه الدب وياك 
شوق: بس مااخذ زفه مثل اللي اخذتها حرام انا مسكينه...
ريناد: ياااااي عليك كسرتي خاطري يلا عاد
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد الغداء انسدح عالكنبه وهي جالسه قربه بس عالارض وتسولف وتضحك وهو يسمعها...شوي الايغمض لانه حس بالنعس وهي ولاداريه ومستمره في السوالف ..حسته ساكت طلت بوجهه وشافته نايم*
*هبه: حمود تخليني اسولف وتنام..محمد حمودي*
*محمد وهو لازال مغمض: اممممم*
*هبه: نمت؟*
*محمد: نعسان هبه خليني انام*
*هبه: وين تنام وتخليني لوحدي حبيبي قوم*
*فتح عينه وطاحت بعينها على طول لانهم قراب من بعض مسك يدها وباسها...*
*محمد: نعم ياقلبي تبين شئ؟*
*هبه: لاتنام وتخليني لوحدي*
*محمد: طيب...شرايك نروح لخلود المستشفى.*
*ابتسمت بخوف ونزلت راسها..*
*محمد: خايفه صح؟*
*هبه: كيف بتعامل معاهم على طبيعتي والله خايفه*
*محمد: بالعكس هبه المفروض تفرحين وترتاحين صح في البدايه بيستغربون لكن بعدين بيصير شئ عادي وبتتقربين منهم يحبوك وتحبيهم..*
*هبه: اتمنى هالشئ محمد...بس هم خايفه*
*مسك يدها وابتسم..*
*محمد: تخافين وانا معاك؟*
*حطت راسها بصدره وهي متطمنه لانه معاها....*
*محمد: في ايش تفكرين؟*
*هبه: فيك...محمد مااتوقع في مثلك بالدنيا*
*محمد: هههههههه لهالدرجه شين؟*
*هبه: هههههههه العكس حياتي عمري ماشفت ولاباشوف حد بطيبة قلبك*
*محمد: اصدق نفسي يعني ويكبر راسي؟*
*هبه: يحق لك.....محمد احبك*
*محمد: الله يخليك لي ولايحرمني منك...يلا نروح؟*
*هبه: يلا*
*محمد: هبه مااوصيك لااحد يعرف شئ شقتي شئ*
*هبه: اكيد ولوو لاتوصي حريص*
*محمد: تمام يلا مشينا...*  


*وبس نوقف هني ..*
*انتظروووني بعد اسبوع اكمل لكم* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

> *وبس نوقف هني ..*
> *انتظروووني بعد اسبوع اكمل لكم*






كلمة (( وبس ))  نذير شؤم بالنسبة لي  :wacko: 


وشووووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بعد أسبووووع كاامل 

احنا يووم قلبنا عليش الدنيا 
وش حال اسبووووع !!!!!!

خلاص هالمرة خدي يوم الجمعة اجازة بس تنزلي الأيام الباقي 
يعني نزلي الأسبووع الجاي والجمعة لا تنزلي 

الله يخلييش ترى والله ما أقدر أصبر حرااام

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههه*
*ما عليه هالمره بقول فقط<< شرايج؟؟*
*لا ما بنزل هالاسبوع اجااااازه عوضا عن هالجمعه*
*ولان قريب بتخلص القصه لازم اخليكم تحترقوا شوي*
*الا هو اسبووع مو واجد .. بيمر بسرعه*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

حراااااااااااااااااام 


ماني ماني


ليش تحسرينا 

عاد نزلي الينا 

لاني ع طول افكر الحين ويش بيصير>> تحسب روحها وحده من الموجودين بالقصه 



يلا عاااد 


نزلي الينا كم جزء 

عشان عندي اختبار يوم الاحد 

يمكن اذا قريت شوي تنفتح نفسي للمذاكره 

واحل عدل


دمتي لنا يا احلى دمعة حزن بالدنيا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههه*
*آهات عاشقه لا ما ابي اشغلج عن المذاكر انا*
*عشان جذي ما بنزل عشان تفضي وتذاكري زييين*
*يالله اتحملوا شوي وانتظروووني*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

ههههههههههههه

حتى اني عليي اختبار رياضيات يووم الأحد وذاكرت عشان جدي دموعة مفرووض تنزلي عشاان اني ذاكرت 

ما عليييش آهات عاشقة غصب عنها بتذاكر 

بس انتيين نزلي عشاان ادا خلصت مذاكرة تستانس وتشووف الأجزاء وترتاح نفسيتها 

صدقيني ما بتشغليها 

طيييب مو تنزلي كل يووم نزلي يووم ويوم لا يعني السبت ما بتنزلي الأحد نزلي والاثنين لا تنزلي ... الخ 

بس عندس سؤال فضوولي نوعاً  ما 

بقى كم جزء وتخلص القصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههه
<<< صاايرة اخربط واااجد لأني قاعدة من النووم

----------


## نور الحوراء

*لاااااااااااا دمعه حزن أنا مابدخل الاسبوع الجاااااااااي علشان الاختبارات لازم أذاكر فيهميلا عااااااد نزلي الاجزاء في أسرع وقت*
*أنتظرج.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههه*
*هلا والله بالشطار الا وراهم مذاكرات*
*خلااص كسرتوا خاطري بنزل لكم اليوم جزء بسيط من القصه .. اوكي جذي ؟؟*
*صغيره ما باقي واجد .. قريب بتنتهي القصه ..*
*ما بقول كم بقى .. انتي شوفي ..*
*يالله انتظرووووووني* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وصلوا المستشفى وكانت ماسكه بيده تشجعت ودخلت وهو وراها...
هبه – محمد: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
محمد: ماشاء الله الكل هنا...
راح لعند اخته وحبها على جبينها وكلمها في اذنها ولااحد يعرف ايش قال لها بس انها ضحكت...
تقدمت هبه لخلود ابتسمت وحضنتها
هبه: ماتشوفين شر
خلود: الشر مايجيك هبه
ام محمد: وينك يامحمد من الصبح مو مبين
محمد: يمه مو مني من بنت اختك
ام محمد: هبه؟؟ لييش؟؟
هبه: لاتصدقيه خالتي منه مو مني
مازن: أي الحين كل واحد يرميها على الثاني خلاص يالدبه بترجعين معاي البيت كفايه دواره من الصبح للحين
شوق: خليهم شعليك انت ياربي هاللقافه
مازن: شوقووه ترى اقوم واتذابح معاك 
بشار: لاياشيخ ليش الدنيا سايبه 
بعدها جلسوا يسولفوا وضحك ومسخره وغلاسه...
اما هبه كانت جالسه بوسط ام محمد وشوق اللي مطنشه وجود هبه تماما...
هبه: اممم اقول شوق
شوق: هلا
هبه: متى تطلع نتايجكم؟
شوق: يوم السبت الجاي
هبه: اما انا بجد متوتره من النتيجه
شوق: أي ثالث الله يعينك على الانتظار اتوقع اسبوع وينزلوها النت
هبه: المشكله جهازي خربان...
ريناد: خلاص انا اشوفها لك بس نبي هديه على البشاره..
هبه: ههههههه يالطماعه خلاص لك اللي تبين بس تكون النسبه حلوه
كانت شوق تطالع ريناد مستغربه من طريقة كلام هبه وريناد غمزت لشوق حتى تلف ولاتحس هبه
حور: هبه من جدك كبرتي وصرتي حرمه ومخطوبه وجالسه مع البزارين هههه
شوق: نعم يابعدي من البزر غير ولدك
حور: يلا يااا بتغلط الحين على ولدي
مازن: معاها حق حور اطفال وبزارين قومي اختي واجلسي جنب الحريم
طالعته ريناد بنص عين وطالعها بنفس النظره وانتبهت لهم ام محمد وشوق اللي تعمدت تحرج الاثنين قدام الكل..

شوق: ها يمه شوفي بعينك كيف يكرهون بعض وتقولين مازن يخطب ريناد..
استغرب بشار كثير هو ومحمد ومعاهم هبه من كلام شوق...وكل واحد صار يطالع الثاني باستفهام.
اما ريناد نزلت راسها مو عارفه ايش تقول..

ام محمد: هاشفيكم تطالعون بعض بهالنظرات
بشار: مزون متى خطبت اختي؟ انا مو موافق
قال هالجمله بجديه خلت ريناد ترفع راسها وتكشر ..
محمد: ليش شفيه ولد خالتي حتى ترفضه مو عاجبك
بشار: انا ازوج اختي لمزون الدب ايييييه ماحزرت شو هيدا
مازن: حبيب ئلبي هي الصبيه اللي بتقرر مش انته عن تفهم علي؟
بشار: اييه لكان
محمد: ههههههه خبلان صحيح جد يعني بتصير عندنا خطوبه ومو أي خطوبه مازن وريناد ياعيني
رفع مازن نظره الى حبيبته ريناد اللي كانت بتطلع روحها من كلامهم لانها مستحيه حتى تنقذ نفسها من الموقف
سحبت يد شوق وطلعوا بره....
ام محمد: ههههههههه استحت بنتي
بشار: بس من جدكم اختي بعدها صغيره
مازن: صغيره هاا؟ اجل شوق بعد صغيره انتظر لين تخلص ثانويه
بشار: شنووو حمود طالع ولد خالتك اللي باقوم اتهاوش وياه
محمد: معاه حق
بشار: شلووون...اجل كبيره خلاص بسكت ماباقول شئ اووف
حور: هههههه كل شئ ولااحد يجيب له طاري شوق والملكه
ام محمد: بشار ياولدي حط هالكلمتين براسك ماحد غير مازن ولد اختي يعرف بظروف ريناد وكيف عايشه
بحرمان من يوم كانت صغيره...ماحد غيره بيداريها ويحافظ عليها وبعدين مازن ماينعاب ومايحتاج اتكلم عن اخلاقه
انتوا الثلاثه ربع من يوم كنتوا صغار وبعدين القريب اولى من الغريب
مازن: صح لسانك خالتي
بشار: خالتي شوفي..مازن انا مالي كلام عليه واكيد لو اختي صارت من نصيبه بتطمن عليها بس ابوي وماهر مااظن 
يوافقون
مازن: ليش انا شفيني؟
بشار: افهمني مافيك شئ بس ابوي يرفض فكرة ان ريناد تنخطب وهي بهالسن
حور: بشار معاه حق انا عارفه تفكير ماهر وكمان عمي تجاه هالموضوع
ام محمد: طيب ريناد مو صغيره عمرها 17 سنه كبيره وعاقله
خلود: ياربي منكم اللي يسمعكم يقول الملكه بكره
حور: صح مو وقته ...كل شئ بوقته حلوو
هبه: مزون وانا يعني مالي رأي؟
مازن: اووه اختي العزيزه انتي هني نسيتك والله ساكته
هبه: لاوالله ...تفكر تخطب وانا اخر من يعلم ياحسره على الاخوه اللي بيننا
مازن: طييب حقك على هالخشم...اختي العزيزه سيدتي هبه هل تسمحين لي ان اخطب؟
هبه: بعد ماقررت جاي تسألني
محمد: ها هبه ليكون مو موافقه
هبه: لا مو كذا بس لسه ريناد صغيره يعني انت يامازن عمرك كم 23؟؟اوكي كبير منت صغير 
سنه وتخلص جامعه وتشتغل..بس ريناد صغيره
مازن: أي صغيره ياهبه...شوفي شوق بنفس عمرها وقريب يملك عليها بشار وبعدين انتي اكبر منها بس بسنه
حور: اوووووه بتتهاوشون
ام محمد: انا لو داريه مافتحت الموضوع
محمد وهو يضرب مازن ببطنه ويغمز: شفيك مستعجل هااا؟ لااااحق ياحبيبي
مازن: اذلف عني زين
محمد: هههههههههه الله يعينك يامزين*  

*بسس .. اوه قصدي فقط* 
*بصير بخيله وبنزل لكم كل مره بس جزء بسيط منها* 
*بس جذي نحاسه وعنااااااااااد*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن**

*

----------


## نور الحوراء

*خوش دمعه صج بخيله* 

*يادبدوبه شنهو ذي>>>>أمزح معاج* 

*المهم مشكورة حبيبتي<<<<.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههههه*
*شنسووي واجد دلعناكم لا خلاص*
*الحين ماكو دلع* 
*بكره بنزل جزء مثل هذا*
*اوكوو؟؟*

*يالله* 
*سلاموو*

----------


## نور الحوراء

*يؤ يؤ يؤ يعني مايصير تدلعينا نستاهل صح هههههههه*

*بس عاااااااد حطي زايده مو حلو كذيه يلا عاااااااد حبيبتي*
**
*خلاص على راحتج >>>> تسوي روحها زعلانه هههههههههههه*

*سلام.*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*دمعووو ترى انا متابع القصه فيعني حطي هااا* 
*من البداية لحد الحين ماشيه القصه اوكي فلا تخربيها وتعاندي*
*ترى مشتاق للاحداث الجديده* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*
*نور الحوراء لا خلاص كفايه دلع* 
*ما عليه يالزعلانه بنراضيج بكم جزء اليووم*



*اووووه عندنا ضيف بعد جديد*
*اهلاً بالقلب المرح* 
* متابع من خلف الكواليس يعني*
*زين زين شفتوا العناد يخلي ضيوفنا تزيد* 
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حياااااك الله معااااانا قلبوووه*
*وزين حلو التشويق وحرق الاعصاب*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اوووكي بنزل لكم اليووم منها كم جزء*
*تابعوووووووووووني*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اليوم اللي بعده طلعت خلود من المستشفى وفضلت تنام بالغرفه اللي بالدور الارضي حتى مايتعبها الدرج..
جاها ناصر ودخل الغرفه وكانت ام محمد هناك مع شوق
ناصر: السلام
الكل: وعليكم السلام
ام محمد وهي تقوم وتمسك شوق: هلا ناصر شلونك
ناصر: بخير دامكم بخير انتوا اخباركم وش مسويين؟
ام محمد: نحمد الله على كل حال...يلا شوق
طلعت هي وبنتها حتى الاثنين ياخذون راحتهم في الكلام...ابتسم لها وردت له الابتسامه بس تذكرت كل اللي صار
وكشرت...راح جلس مقابلها عالسرير وضمها وهي ماقدرت الا انها تتمسك فيه...وحست بالشوق لحبيبها زوجها...

خلود وهي تدمع: وحشتني
ناصر: ياحياتي وانتي وحشتيني اكثر...ليه تسوين فيني كذا؟
خلود: علشان ولدي اللي راح
ناصر: طيب حبيبتي هذا امر الله مثل مايعطي ياخذ ...يعني اذا سويتي كذا بيرجع؟

نزلت راسها وبكت وهو قام حتى يجلس جنبها
ناصر: خلود خلينا ننسى اللي صار وانا اعترف اني غلطت بحقك لكن...
ماكمل كلامه لانها دنقت عنها بوجهها وهي زعلانه
خلود: خليني لهمي ناصر
ناصر: كيف اقدر اخلي حياتي وقلبي وهي زعلانه مايصير لازم اراضيها
خلود: مايحتاج
ناصر: مو بكيفك براضيك..ترضين ببوسه؟
خلود: عيييب ناصر
ناصر: ههههههه وش اللي عيب وانا زوجك هااا بترضين ولا ابوسك قدام ابوك بعد بسرعه قرري
خلود: هههههههه حلم ابليس في الجنه
ناصر وهي ييمسك اذنها على خفيف: والله ماغيرك ابليسه جننتيني على هالتغلي..
ابتسمت له
ناصر: ها بتسامحيني وتنسين ولا اطلع من بيتكم مكسور الخاطر...
خلود بهمس: ماتهون علي ياناصر اخليك مكسور الخاطر بنفس الوقت مااقدر انسى اللي صار بسهوله
ناصر: طيب واذا قلت لك ان احنا نرجع مثل اول واحلى ونفتح صفحه جديده بحياتنا....
خلود بحيره: مادري
ناصر: اوووه تدرين انا بتزوج وحده ثانيه حت تدلعني وتداريني مو انتي
خلود: شلوووون؟؟؟؟ كان اذبحك ياناصر
ناصر: تغارين علي يعني؟
خلود: اكيد
ناصر: اوكي يعني طاح الحطب؟؟؟؟
لفت تطالعه.....بسامحك ياناصر لاني مااقدر اعيش بعيده عنك
خلود: طاح الحطب
ناصر: جد؟ طيب يصير ازغرد مثل الحريم
خلود: ههههههه في البيت مو هنا....
ناصر: تسلم لي احلى ضحكه..اي كذا مو من شوي مكشره..ها نرجع البيت الحين؟؟
خلود: ناصر ابي اجلس اليوم عند امي..
ناصر: ليش بعد؟
خلود: لاحق علي بتمل مني
ناصر: امل من الدنيا كلها ولاامل من خوختي ..بجد اشتقت لك مااشتقتي لي؟
خلود: اشتقت لك حيل
ناصر: اكيد ولابس كلام؟
خلود: افا ياناصر انا اقول بس كلام
ناصر: لاامزح معاك قلبي....الا وين عمي ماني شايفه؟
خلود: يمكن نايم بغرفته فوق
ناصر: حتى محمد ماشفته
خلود: طيب اجل شرايك تتغدى معانا؟
ناصر:انتي ماتبيني
خلود: يالدلوووع ابيك يلا عاد خلي الدلع لبعدين
ناصر: ههههههههههه يلا

........................

كانت جالسه تسمع راشد جاني حبيبي وفاتحه خزانه ملابسها ....دق عليها بشار الباب...
ريناد: جاني حبيبي من بعد غيبة سنين 
بشار: وجع تغني بعد هالشينه من زين الصوت الحين
ريناد: يالمقلوف روح بعدين تعال
بشار: ماما ريناد افتحي الباب دام النفس عليك طيبه اووكيك
ريناد: اول شئ قول اسف عمتي انا الشين مو انتي
بشار: عمتي انتي الشينه مو انا ومو اسف انزييين....
ريناد: اجل روح مابفتح لك الباب
بشار: اوووووه لايصير دمك ثقيل اختي الحبيبه مشتاق لك افتحيييه
ريناد: كسرت خاطري بافتحه
من اول مافتحته عضها عضه قووويه بيدها
ريناد وهي تسحب يدها: ايييييييييييييي يعور يالدب اووف ايش هاالاسنان اللي عليك
بشار: ها كرست مو حيالله اجل تخليني ساعه عالباب كني طرار
ريناد: خير ياطير ايش تبي ايييي طالع كيف صارت يدي حمرا اووف منك
بشار: عساها تصير خضرا وزرقا شعلي منك تستاهلين
ريناد: اقول مستر كرست ايش عندك ترى مو فاضيه اختار شئ البسه...
بشار: في سبرايز
ريناد: جد؟ ونااااسه بنسافر تركيا هالمره ولا التشيك مثل ماوعدني ابوي
بشار: لايالدبه لاحقين على تركيا مابعد يحجز ابوي
ريناد: اجل ايش؟؟ مااظن في شئ احلى من السفر
بشار: اللي يسمعك يقول ابد ماتطلعين بره السعوديه..ماكأنك كل سنه مسافره مكان...المرسم
ريناد: لاتقوووول
بشار: تعالي شوفيه كيف صار بسرررعه

سحبها بشار من يدها ونزلوا وهم يركضون عالدرج ويتناقزون كنهم مجانين...
ريناد: بذمتك مو شكلنا شكل ناس مجانين
بشار: مجنونه انتي انا عاقل تعالي شوفي.....
ركضت لين صارت في المرسم وكان ابوها وماهر هناك
طالعته وهي مبسوطه كل شئ تغير الجدران صارت صفراء مثل العتيقه...والديكور كلاسيكي والاضواء صفرا
وفي 3 كراسي خيزران....ولوحات وشوية ادوات خاصه بالرسم وفي بالزاويه خزانه شفافه لاحظت فيها رسوماتها القديمه
ابوماهر: شرايك؟؟
ريناد: وااااااااااااو يالغالي واااااو.....كل هذا سويته امس؟؟؟
ابوماهر: من بعد مارحتوا امس المستشفى جبت عمال صبغوا الجدران ورتبوا الاضاءه والديكور وجاب ماهر شوية اغراض
وتوهم طالعيين
ريناد: ماحسيت ان حد يشتغل في البيت
ماهر: انتي بغرفتك ولاداريه عن هوا دارك...الحين عاد بتجلس ليل نهار في هالمرسم ولابنشوفها
ريناد: ايش تبون فيني مامليتوا مني...اتركوني للرسم (وهي ترفع يدها) سأهب حياتي للفن ..
ماهر: عدال ريناد دفينشي 
بشار: يلا رينادوه رسميني
ريناد: اوكي ...ومشكور يبه عسى الله لايحرمني منك
ابوماهر: ولامنك يلا احنا طالعين بنروح الشركه شوي
ريناد: فمان الله
طلع ماهر مع ابوه وسحبت كرسي لبشار حتى يجلس عليه وكان مقابلها وجلس عليه وبدأت ترسم....وبعد فتره
ريناد: اوووه بشار عن ثقاله الدم لاتتحرك
بشار: والله عورني ظهرني خلاص هونت لاترسميني باقوم
ريناد: لا لا لا.....اصبر بس اشوي

بعد نص ساعه قالته له يجي يشوفها...
بشار: ياسلاااااام سلام الحلوه بتتكلم وتتفنن ....ايش هالحركات والله طالع اشبه براد بيت صح؟
ريناد: والله ماغير براد بيت لاحس مخك...بس شرايك اعرف ارسم؟
بشار: الا تعرفين والله هاتيها اعلقها بغرفتي....
شالتها ونفضت اللي عليها وغلفتها وعطتها اياه....
بشار: تسلم يدك
ريناد: الله يسلمك..يلا بره
بشار: طرده يعني؟
ريناد: افهمها مثل ماتحب ...اتركني ارسم بشاااااار تكفى
بشار وهو يقلدها: بشااااااار تكفى...انزين بطلع رينااااااااد تكفين
ريناد: تسخر على صوتي ها 
بشار: على صوتك ودلعك وربي يشبه صوت حليمه بولند
ريناد: اووووه بشار حرام عليييك 
بشار: خلاص خلاص حليمه اقصد ريناد سي يووو
ريناد: هههههه سي يووو ليتر سويتي

...........................

بعد ماطلع بشار من المرسم راح لغرفته وترك الرسمه على سريره وراح لغرفة ابوه دق الباب ودخل...
بشار: يبه ممكن اخذ من وقت دقايق قبل ماتطلع
ابوماهر: لابشار باروح الحين الشركه اخوك ينتظرني تحت
بشار: يبه بس دقايق ماباطول يالغالي
ابوماهر: حياك ياولدي تعال
راح جلس على الكنبه وابوه واقف قدام المرايه يعدل الشماغ
ابوماهر وهو يطالع بشار في المرايه: خير يابشار صاير شئ؟ تبي فلوس ؟ انزل لك في حسابك؟
بشار: لا لا يبه فهمتني غلط ..عندي فلوس انت مو مقصر بس الموضوع اللي جاي اتكلم معاك فيه يخصني ويخص شوق
ابوماهر: اهاااا قول كذا من اول..قصدك على الملكه يعني؟؟
بشار: أي يبه....
ابوماهر: على خير ان شاء الله انا اكلم عمك وارد عليك
بشار: تسلم لي والله يالغالي بس تكفى يبه استعجل بالموضوع
ابوماهر : شدعوه بنت عمك بتطير
بشار: لا مابتطير بس مليت من العزوبيه يبه
ابوماهر: هذا وانت توك بالعشرين لكن ياولدي معاك حق...مافي اشين من العزوبيه والحياه بدون حرمه تحافظ عليك وعلى
بيتك...الله يرحمك ياام ماهر...
بشار: الله يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنه...
ابوماهر بحزن: لو عايشه فرحت من كل قلبها...
بشار وهو يقرب من ابوه ويحبه على راسه: العوض فيك انت يبه..انت امنا وابونا واهلنا الله لايحرمنا منك قول امين
ابوماهر: امين يلا تأخرت فمان الله
بشار: مع السلامه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بعد يومين...


ابوماهر كلم اخوه واتفقوا على ان الملكه تكون الاسبوع الجاي يوم الجمعه..
نزلت شوق من الدرج وهي تطالع زوايا الصاله ولقت ابوها بالزاويه وبيده جواله
راحت وجلست جنب ابوها وباست راسه...
ابومحمد: والله وكبرتي ياشوق وجاك المعرس
ابتسمت بارتباك واخجل..
شوق: وين امي؟
ابومحمد: وين بعد تعزم قرايبنا للملكه...
طلعت ام محمد من الصاله الثانيه وجات انضمت لهم...
ام محمد: هلاوالله بعروسنا هلا
شوق: لو ادري ان خطوبتي بتغير طريقة معاملتك يمه لي كان خطبت وعرست من زمان
ام محمد: ههههههههه يمه شوق انا لو قسيت عليك شوي لاني ابي مصلحتك وابي الكل يمدحك ويمدح تصرفاتك وهدوئك..
دخل محمد عليهم وهو مكشر.....
ابومحمد: ياحافظ شفيك
شوق: يمكن متهاوش مع هبه
محمد: لا...
ام محمد: شفيك يمه محمد؟
محمد: يمه...حملت ماده
شوق: هههههههههههههاي من زود الاجتهاد
محمد: انتي اسكتي لا اقوم اطلع حرتي فيك فاهمه
ابومحمد: شفيك على اختك مالها ذنب...وليش ان شاء الله حملتها ماتذاكر انا عارفك ليل نهار انت وولد عمك بشار ومازن من مكان لمكان قهاوي وديوانيات ومجمعات وين بتخلص هالطب
ام محمد: عبدالله شفيك عليه خلاص اللي صار صار...
ابومحمد: وبرود بعد تقوليها...وين اللي بيدرس طب ويصير دكتور ويرفع راسي الله يغربلك من ولد

قام ابومحمد وهو معصب وصعد فوق
شوق: شفيه ابوي عصب كذا مايستاهل الموضوع
محمد: انا ادري يبيها من الله يمسك علي الزله
ام محمد: يبيك يامحمد ترفع راسه بين الناس لكن مايخالف حبيبي ...
محمد: يمه ابيك بموضوع
ام محمد: شنو ؟
محمد: يمه ماابي اتزوج الحين
طالعت ولدها باستغراب ولفت لشوق ولقتها مستغربه اكثر..
شوق: افا محمد ليش؟
محمد: مثلك شايفه ياشوق..الحين حملت ماده والزواج بيعطلني...مابقدر اوفق بين دراستي والشغل في الشركه ومسؤوليات البيت
بدري مره عالعرس 
ام محمد: بعد مااتفقت انت ووهبه وقررتوا جاي تقول ماتبيه الحين
محمد: ماحسبت هالحساب قلت مابقى علي شئ واخلص
ام محمد: طيب كيف باقولها لاختي محمد مايبي بنتك الحين
محمد: يمه شفيك انا ماقلت ماابي هبه....
ام محمد: استغفر الله توك تقول
شوق: صلوا على محمد ليش العصبيه
ام محمد: شوفي اخوك شيقول
شوق: خلاص يمه اللي يشوفه ماتخلوه يسوي شئ بالاكراه
محمد: شقلتي يمه؟
ام محمد بضيق: اللي تشوفه .. الله يعين البنت عليك
لفت شوق لمحمد وحسته معصب انسحبت قبل مايصير شئ وتركتهم لوحدهم
محمد: ليش شفيني انا خليها تنتظر سنه سنتين عادي 
ام محمد: انت عارف شفيك
محمد بعصبيه وهو يقوم: يمه هذا انا كذا بنت اختك تبيني كان بها ماتبيني بالطقاق ابركها من ساعه واتركوني لوحدي
توجه للباب وهو معصب ومفور لانه قال كلام مايقصده بس انها عصبته
ام محمد: وين رايح؟
محمد: نار جهنم لااحد يتصل علي ويسأل عني باي

طلع وصفع بالباب وهي متفاجأه من هالتغير المفاجئ ..
صعدت لشوق ودخلت الغرفه ...لفت شوق لامها مبتسمه بس لما لمحت طيف دمعه بعينها قربت منها 
شوق: يمه شفيك؟
ام محمد: ماشفتي اخوك يعني؟
شوق: يمه حبيبتي محمد..متضايق لانه حمل ماده تعرفين كيف يحب الطب وده يخلص ويصير اكبر دكتور وله اسمه
ام محمد: ودامه يحب دراسته ليش يرسب في ماده
شوق: يمه ماتدرين ايش ظروفه لما اختبر الماده يمكن كان متضايق تعبان مادرس زين...
ام محمد: اول مره يرفع صوته علي واحسه مايبيني
باست امها على راسها وقعدت مقابلها
شوق: لاتقولين يمه هالكلام محمد يحبك اكثر من أي احد وكلنا نحبك...يلا عاد دلوعة ابومحمد مانبي نشوف هالدموع
ام محمد غصبا عنها ضحكت....
شوق: انادي ابوي يراضيك؟
ام محمد: لا لا خلاااص
شوق: ههههههه طيب يمه شرايك نروح السوق مابعد اشتري شئ
ام محمد: خلاص الليله نروح اول شئ لخلود اختك نشوفها...ونروح السوق
شوق: اوكي يمه ...

طلعت امها من الغرفه راحت وسكرت الباب وتسندت عليه وفكرها عند بشار...واخيرا يابشار باصير لك وبتصير لي..
جد احبك...احببببببببك
قام تغني وهي تتمايل وطايره من الفرح بس رنة جوالها وقفت حركاتها
وعرفت من الرنه انها ريناد بنت عمها وبحسبة اختها وحاطه لها رنه خاصه
شوق: هلا رنوووشه هلا
ريناد: لاتكلميني انا زعلانه
شوق: بل لييش؟
ريناد: ليه ادق عليك وحاقره
شوق: متى؟ 
ريناد: من نص ساعه
شوق: اووه كنت جالسه مع ابوي وامي بالصاله وتاركه الجوال فوق...اخبارك؟
ريناد: مو تمام
شوق: افا رينوووو ليش؟
ريناد: شوشو انتي الحين مخطوبه والجمعه ملكتك بكره بعد تتزوجين وتخليني
شوق: هههههههههه أي باخليك بس تدرين مع منو؟
ريناد : من؟
شوق: مع حبيب القلب مازن
ريناد: اوووه شوق مو وقت مزحك
شوق: شسوي فيك يالدبه انتي تدرين ان العرس ماافكر فيه الا لما ادخل الجامعه انا وافقت عالملكه بشرط العرس يكون بعد سنتين مو اقل
ريناد: أي زين كذا طمنتيني...اخبارك بعد؟
شوق: تمام والله ...اخبار بشار؟
ريناد: طاير الدب من الفرح والضحكه ليل نهار شاقه الحلق...
شوق: جد؟ ياعمري بشار
ريناد: خلي رومنسيتك بعدين...اقول مو ناويه تنزلين السوق؟
شوق: سبقتيني كنت باقولك الليله بنروح شرايك؟
ريناد: اكيد مايبي لها سؤال
شوق: خلاص انا والوالده نمرك مو تتأخرين دبه
ريناد: لا ان شاء الله بس دقي علي قبل ماتطلعين من البيت
شوق: خلاص تم..سلمي على بشار
ريناد: يوصل مرت اخووي
شوق: هههههههه باي
ريناد: باي

...................................

من طلع من البيت وهو معصب ومتضايق ومستغرب ليش قال لامه اللي قاله عن هبه..حسست امي اني ماابي هبه وانها رخيصه عندي والعكس صحيح..صحيح في البدايه ماكنت متقبلها اساسا بس عودتني عليها..
اووف وبعدين كيف ارفع صوتي على امي واكلمها بهالطريقه.....لازم اعتذر منها..
طالع جواله مافي أي مسج او مكالمه من هبه....غريبه مو عوايدها ماتدق علي طيب ليش ماادق عليها انا....
دق عليها ولارفعته دق مره ثانيه ونفس الشئ... ادق على البيت افضل....
رفعه مازن وصوته فيه النوم

مازن: الوووو
محمد: هلا مزين شلونك؟
مازن: ها مين؟
محمد: يالمخرف محمد
مازن: هلاااااااااااا ابو الشباب
محمد: نايم؟ حد ينام بالصاله
مازن: حمود الساعه كم الحين؟
محمد: 12 الليل
مازن: هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
محمد: هههههههه 2 ونص الظهر ...اخبارك؟
مازن: نعسان بنام دق بعدين
محمد: شدعوه متصل ادقها سوالف وياك...هبه عندك؟
مازن: هبه؟ لاوالله ماشفتها اليوم
محمد: شلوووووون؟ طيب ولاترد على جوالها
مازن: يمكن نايمه
محمد: يابرودك روح يااخي شوفها 
مازن: حمود عاد نعسان صدقني نايمه هالخيشه مافيها شئ
محمد: روح زين باي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سكر وهو معصب اخوها وفي بيت واحد ولايدري نايمه صاحيه...ويقول بعد ماشافها اليوم الله يستر عسى مافيها شئ...
غير طريقه لبيت خالته ونزل ودخل البيت ومازن نايم عالكنبه والمخده على وجهه......
راح له وشال المخده
مازن وهو يقوم ومختلع: ها مين شنو
محمد: خيالي مين يعني محمد
مازن: من شوي في التلفون كيف وصلت هنا
محمد: بالهيلي كوبتر وصلت..كمل نومك وشغلك معاي بعدين
رجع مازن على وضعيته ونام ...ومحمد شوي ويذبحه على بروده...
وصعد فوق البيت يعمه الهدوء حتى ام مازن مالها اثر....
جاء بيفتح باب غرفتها لقاها مقفله.....يدق الباب ولاترد
محمد: هبه هبببه شفييك
ولاجواب
محمد بصوت اعلى : هببببببه...شفيها ماترد....اووف 
راح لعند الدرج...
محمد: مزووووووون تعال بسرعه
مازن: اوووه خليني طيب اكمل نومي
محمد: أي نوم واللي يعافيك اختك ماترد علي
مازن : شلون ماترد؟
محمد: مادري تعال 
صعد مازن الدرج بسرعه وراح يدق الباب....
مازن: هبه افتحيه....هبه قووووووووووومي..
محمد: تظن نايمه؟
مازن: اكيد نايمه....خليني ادق على جوالها....
دق عالجوال وسمع رنته ...
محمد: هذا جوالها ماترفعه ....
مازن وبدأ الخوف يتملكه: حمود بديت اخاف والحل
محمد: ماعندكم مفتاح سبير 
مازن: الا فيه لحظه
راح لغرفته واخذ المفتاح وفتح الباب....لقوها عالارض نايمه وحاضنه دبدوب صغير
مازن: شفيها جنت اختي
راح محمد وجلس عاالارض 
محمد: هبه هبه...
فتحت عيونها بشويش وطالعت فيه بس ماتوضحت لها الصوره الا لما فركت عينها وفتحت عينها كويس وبان لمحمد انها كانت تبكي والدليل عينها الوارمه 
هبه: شفيكم شصاير....
مازن: وقفتي قلوبنا شفيك طرشه ماتسمعين
هبه: اسمع وشو
محمد: ساعه واحنا ندق عليك الباب
هبه وهي تداخل اصابعها بخصلات شعرها: ماحسيت والله
مازن: انا باروح اكمل نومي سلاااام
محمد: حشى والله حششى ماشبعت
مازن: والله مواصل من امس تصبحوا على خير
محمد: قصدك تمسوا على خير
مازن: اللي هو عاد باي
بعد ماطلع لف عليها لقاها رجعت تنام وحضنت الدبدوب....
محمد ويده على راسها: هبه شفيك
هبه: مافيني شئ محمد بس تعبانه شوي
محمد: طيب ليه نايمه عالارض 
هبه وهي تقوم عالسرير: ..لا سلامتك الظاهر نسيت ونمت عاالارض...
محمد : نسيتي؟
هبه: أي نسيت
محمد: غريبه....اعترفي شصاير
هبه: مو صاير شئ....
محمد: طيب ليه عينيك صايرين حمر وارمين بعد...
هبه: كذا عادي محمد...
راح وسحب كرسي وجلس مقابلها وهي حاطه راسها عالمخده....
محمد: كنتي تبكين؟
نزلت راسها ...
محمد: صح؟
هبه: كيف عرفت؟
محمد: واضح ياهبه...طيب ليش البكي؟
هبه: بس...
محمد: بدون سبب؟ مايصير
هبه: مازن
محمد: شفيه مازن؟
هبه: اخ يامحمد قصه طويله شقولك بس....
محمد: خوفتيني تكلمي...
هبه: ماعليك امر سكر الباب

قام وسكر الباب شوي...وترك الباقي مفتوح....
محمد: تكلمي..
هبه: امس يامحمد جاني اتصال من واحد ينقال له بدر
محمد: بدر؟؟؟ أي بدر؟؟
هبه: بدر يصير ولد خالة صديقتي ورود
محمد: طيب؟ وليش هذا متصل؟؟
هبه: شوف محمد صديقتي ورود تحب اخوي مازن بس هو مطنشها عالاخر...وانت عارف انه معجب بريناد
محمد: اووكي؟؟
هبه: هي متعاونه مع بدر حتى يبعدوا الاثنين...لان حتى بدر لما شاف ريناد عجبته بس هي صدته يقول حاول يستميلها كذا مره
محمد بعصبيه: هذي كيف ماتتكلم ولاتقول ان حد يتعرض لها انا اوريها....
هبه: يامحمد مو وقت العصبيه...اسمعني بدر كلمني وقال خلي اخوك يبعد عن ريناد...وريناد تبعد عنه علشان بنت خالته...
والا بنشوف شئ ماشفناه
محمد: حقير...يهدد بعد ومن يكون...وربي لأوريه نجوم القايله وريناد اتركيها علي حسابها معاي عسير...بعدين انتي كيف تصاحبين هذي هاااا
هبه: يامحمد هذا اللي صار وانا تحملتها هالفتره قلت يمكن تتغير...بس الظاهر مافي فايده ...ومره تهاوشت معاها بس رجعنا مثل اول ...طيب الحين ايش الحل
محمد: وانتي ليه تبكين ايش علاقتك بالموضوع....

دنقت عنه وهي ترجف من الخوف شقولك يامحمد...اقولك ان ورود هددتني ان مابعدت الاثنين عن بعض بفضحني عندك وتقولك عن القصه اللي الفتها حتى تخطبني.....

محمد: ليش ساكته...هبه تكفين علميني باللي صار ..... لازم نتصرف ونبعد هاالاشكال عنا..
هبه: خلص كلامي
محمد بعصبيه: اووووووف تدرين هاتي رقمه
هبه: تبي رقمه؟ ليش؟
محمد: اووووووووووه شنو اللي ليش باوريه اللي عمره ماشافه من يكون حتى يتعرض لبنت عمي ..
مازن يعرفه؟
هبه: أي قد مره شافه..
سحب جوالها وراح للمكالمات المستلمه...
محمد: هذا الرقم...؟ اخر شئ 66 ؟
هبه: ايوه 
طلع جواله ودق بس تفاجأ ان الرقم مسيف عنده بأسم بدر مسعود قام من مكانه وهو مو مصدق والغى المكالمه
محمد: بدر مسعود ماغيره.................مستحيل 
هبه: شفيك تعرفه؟
محمد: هذا واحد من اخوياي ايالحقير اللي ماعرف من يكون محمد
طلع من غرفتها بسرعه جنونيه وطار بسيارته لبيت بدر.....دق الباب وجاء اخوه فتحه...
محمد: السلام
اخو بدر: وعليكم السلام نعم اخوي؟
محمد: انت اخو بدر؟
اخو بدر: ايوه من تبي؟
محمد: نادي بدر بسرعه الله يخليك
اخو بدر: بدر مو موجود طالع
محمد: طيب مشكور...

صعد سيارته وهو يلهث...عصبيه وضاغط عالجوال ... حقير اخر شئ كنت اتوقعه منه..ماشاف غير بنت عمي يلاحقها لاويهدد ويتوعد بعد هاللي مايستحي لكن وين بتروح مني مردي باذبحك واشرب من دمك يا..بدر

دق عليه وحصل الرد....
بدر: نعم؟
محمد: الله ينعم عليك.....هلا بالصديق العزيز
بدر: نعم محمد؟؟؟
محمد: الله ينعم عليك ابو الشباب وينك؟
بدر: بأرض الله الواسعه ليش؟
محمد: ليش؟ لما اشوفك اقولك 
بدر: ضروري يعني والله مشغول؟
محمد وهو يحاول يتحكم بأعصابه : ضروري أي...وين اشوفك
بدر: تعرف كوفي(...)
محمد: دقايق وانا عندك

سكر محمد بدون مايكثر وبدر حرك بسيارته للمكان المنشود وهو شاك ان محمد يعرف شئ...
والتقوا هناك مسك محمد بدر من ثوبه وشده...
بدر: شفيك محمد شصاير؟
محمد وهو يرص على اسنانه: وتسأل يبعد ياحقير عالاقل قدر الخبز والملح اللي بيننا
بدر وهو يشيل يد محمد: انا ماسويت شئ...
محمد: وريناد بنت عمي؟ ومازن ولد خالتي؟
بدر: ها شتقول انت ا...عن شنو تتكلم؟
محمد وهو يقرب منه: يعني ماتعرف؟
بدر: لا مااعرف عن شنو تتكلم
محمد: ورود طيب بنت خالتك ماتعرفها بعد؟؟؟
بدر بارتباك واضح: انت ايش تقصد؟
محمد: شوف يااخ تراني للحين رايق وماعصبت....ممكن اعرف ليش تلاحق بنت عمي؟ 
بدر: انا الاحق بنت عمك؟ ليش ياشيخ
محمد عصب وفور مو قادر يتحمل استعباط بدر
راح له ومسكه مره ثانيه من ثوبه وضربه في الجدار...
محمد: اسمعني انا وصلني كل شئ كيف تتجرأ وتكلم خطيبتي وتهددها...مو ناقص الا اشكالك شوف وربي يابدر اني هالمره مابسوي لك شئ وباعتبر نفسي ماسمعت .. 
بدر: خلصت؟
محمد: لك عين بعد تتكلم...بنت عمي مالك خص فيها وبعد عن طريقها فاهم*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ترك بدر ومشى بس لف له مره ثانيه وعلى وجهه علامات السخريه
محمد: وعلى فكره خبر بنت خالتك الــــــ ...استغفر الله والله عيب بنت تلاحق ولد عيييب
بدر: احترم نفسك اوكي..وبعدين شوف بنت عمك بعدين تكلم...ماتدري يعني بعلاقتها مع مازن ولد خالتك ..يحبون بعض من زمان وليل نهار يتكلمون بالتلفون والله يستر ايش صار بينهم بعد..وهالشئ تعرفه خطيبتك بس ساكته لانه اخوها...

جن جنونه من كلام بدر وصعد سيارته طيران لبيت عمه

وصل لبيت عمه ولقى بشار بالحديقه..
محمد: السلام
بشار: حمود؟ تو مانور البيت هلا وغلا 
محمد: اختك وينها؟
بشار: ريناد؟ بالمرسم اظن ليش ؟
محمد: الحين تعرف

سمعت ريناد صوته لان نافذه المرسم تطل عالحديقه ولبست شيلتها...
محمد وهو يدخل: ريناااااااااااد
ريناد: هلا محمد
محمد: لاهلا ولامسهلا كذا ياقليلة الادب
راح لها وشدها من يدها بقوه
ريناد: اييي اتركني شفيك
محمد بصراخ: اسكتي جب ولاكلمه صدق ماتربيتي عدل فشلتينا قدام الناس...
ريناد: حرام عليك محمد شصاير....
محمد: شصاير ماتدرين يعني انك على كل لسان ... من متى تكلمين مازن هااا؟
ريناد: مازن؟؟؟
بكت لانها عرفت ان هالشئ اول الشر الجاي من ورود وبدر...
محمد: ماتكلمينه ها الحين بس عرفت انك وقحه تحبينه ماقلت شئ بقيت ساكت اقول معليش كل بنت تحب بس تكلميه ليل نهار ومسويه علاقه وحب هالشئ اللي ماارضاه....
ريناد: والله العضيم ماسويت شئ غلط
محمد: تتكلمين بعد اسكتي انا اللي اتكلم..

.دزها عالكرسي وتعورت يدها..طاحت عالارض وهي تبكي...
محمد: وصلت فيك المواصيل ان هالقذر اللي اسمه بدر يلاحق وانتي ساكته عنه..عاجبك اللي يسويه يعني؟ ليش ماتكلمتي وقلتي لي
او قلتي لاخوتك هااا...
ريناد: ماكنت ابيكم تتهاوشون بسببي ...
محمد: هذا عذرك؟؟ مع الاسف مو مقننع..شوفي وربي ياريناد ان لو اشوف عليك شئ ثاني لاخبر عمي واخوك ماهر عاللي سويتيه ساعتها بتنحبسين ليل نهار في البيت....
ريناد وزيادها يصيح اكثر: محمد ليش تظلمني....ورود هي السبب لاتصدقهم...وانا ومازن ماسوينا شئ غلط 
محمد: مااصدقهم ..ياحلوه شوفي دامك حبيتيه وكلمتيه مااستبعد تسوين اللي اكبر من هذا
ريناد: شقصدك؟
محمد: انتي فاهمه قصدي...اخر زمن واحد يتكلم عنك وكأنه يعرفك بنت عمك كذا وكذا ... حطيتي روسنا في التراب .. تدرين في هاللحظه بالذات طحتي من عنيني ياريناد توقعتك اكبر من كذا... اتاري اللي يسويه بدر عاجبك وساكته عنه
نزلت راسها وهي تحس بحقد العالم كله في قلبها تجاه بدر وورود....
محمد: اشوفك بس مسويه حركه ثانيه..ياويلك مني فاهمه 

طلع وشاف بشار كان بيدخل المرسم وسمع صوت ريناد وهي تبكي جن جنونه
بشار: شفيها ريناد تبكي هااا
محمد: اسألها مو تسألني
بشار: شنو اسألها فهمني شصاير
محمد ببرود: ولاشئ
بشار: شلون بعد ولاشئ اصلا كيف تسمح لنفسك تمد يدك على اختي
ودخل لاخته وشالها من الارض وهي تمسكت فيه بقوه وحاولت تتكلم لكن مو قادره..
بشار: اجلسي هنا ريناد....او اصعدي لغرفتي
ريناد وهي تطالع محمد بخوف: خليه يطلع ماابيه هنا تكفى بشار ابوس يدك
بشار: ولامحمد ولاغيره يقدر يمسك وانا هنا شفيك خايفه روحي دارك..
سمعت كلامه وصعدت لغرفتها وتركت ولد عمها المفور عصبيه واخوها اللي صاير مثل الاطرش في الزفه ولاهو فاهم شئ...

بشار: بسرعه الحين الحين تفهمني ايش اللي يخليك تمد يدك عليها انت ناسي ان وراها رجال ببساطه تدخل علينا وتطقها
محمد:وانت ناسي اني ولد عمها ولاايش
بشار: اوووف اللهم طولك ياروح لين متى ببقى اسألك شصاير؟
محمد: مو لازم اصلا تعرف
بشار بعصبيه وهو يأشر بيده: اشوف اختي تنضرب وتبيني اسكت؟ وربي يامحمد لو ابوي شافك تطقها طردك من البيت و..
قاطعه بعصبيه اكبر: بس اسكت لو تعرف ايش سوت ماقلت هالكلام
بشار: شمسويه؟
محمد: اختك يامحترم تكلم مازن ولد خالتي يعني مسويه علاقات من ورانا مو كذا وبس وهالموضوع يعرف عنه واحد من اخوياي تخيل سيرة بنت عمي المحترمه على لسان الشباب وماتبيني اطقها؟
جن جنون الثاني من كلام ولد عمه وطالعه مذهول مو مصدق....
محمد: عن اذنك يا......يااخو المحترمه

بعد ماطلع محمد صعد بشار مثل البرق وثواني وصار بغرفتها دخل وصفع الباب وراه.....هي من شافته كذا تراجعت عالسرير وهي ماسكه بطانيتها خايفه من نظراته....
ريناد: والله بشار ماسويت شئ
قرب منها وشدها من شعرها...
بشار: ماسويتي شئ؟ كل هاللي سويتيه وماسويتي شئ؟ تكلمين مازن ها...لكن تدرين الغلط منا وثقنا فيه ودخلناه بيتنا وفي الاخير يطلع يكلمك ويسولف معاك...توقعت انك لفتي نظره وجاء خطبك على طول اتاريه كلمك وعرفك زين وبعدين فكر يخطبك بعد ماعرف بالموضوع واحد من اصحاب محمد.....وبكره يتناقلوها من واحد للثاني
ريناد ويدها على يده بشعرها: اااي باموت يابشار اتركني حرام عليكم....حووووور حووور لحقي علي 
طلعت حور من غرفتها يوم سمعت الصراخ ودخلت الغرفه...
حور: بشار شفيك جنيت شيل عنك عنها حرام
بشار: مو حرام يعني اللي سوته؟ حطت روسنا في التراب خليها تستاهل اكثر

قربت من بشار وهي معصبه عليه وحاولت تشيل يده بس دزها على ورا
حور بصراخ: اتركها بشار شفيك انت جنيت 
بشار: لاتتدخلين بيني وبينها اطلعي بره
حور: تبيني اسكت وربي باوريك ايش باسوي

راحت ودقت على ماهر وجاء هو مع ابوه البيت في ظرف ربع ساعه وهالوقت حور ماقدرت تدخل لريناد لان بشار قفل الباب....
لكن لما سمعت صوت زوجها طلعت بخطوات واسعه له ودقوا الباب لين فتحه.....

لقوا ريناد طايحه عالارض والدم يطلع من جبهتها جهة اليمين وماسكه يدها مو قادره تحركها...
ابوماهر حاول يتحكم بأعصابه بس منظرها وهي طايحه عالارض فطر قلبه راح ومسك بشار بقوه من يده وظربه بالجدار
ابوماهر وهو يرص على اسنانه: كيف ترفع يدك عليها؟ فهمني كيييييييييييف قدرت وطاوعك قلبك
بشار: يبه فشلتنا قدام الناس
ماهر: يالثور لاترفع صوتك على ابوي

راح ماهر لاخته وشالها من الارض ومر جنب بشار حتى يوصلها لسريرها لكن مااشفى غليله راح وسحبها من شعرها وعطاها كف
اما ابوه رد الكف بكف اقوى منه
بشار ويده على خده: تضربني علشانها؟
ابوماهر: اضربك واذا تبي اطردك من البيت اذا تمد يدك عليها شنو مو اختك هذي مافي قلبك رحمه عليها....
حور وهي تقرب لداخل الغرفه ويدها على بطنها بصوت متقطع: مااهر..الـــ الحق علي ايييييييي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*زيييين جذي ؟؟*
*صرت كريمه ونزلت لكم كم جزء* 
*رضيتي يالزعلااااااانه ؟؟*
*بانتظار تعليقااااااتكم* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*القصه جميلة ورائعه* 
*وانا اقراها اتخيلها صوت وصورة بعد يسلام تطلع ازحف وازحف*
*واشك في نهايتها بتكون نهاية سعيدة لهذي العائلة ويا عشقهم ده بعد* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه* 
*شفتي كيف نزلتي اجزاء ماتجي الا بالعين الحمره << ارجوووك لاتطيح بس*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*
*وبإنتظار بقية الاجزاء كثري منهم اربعه هالمره نزلي*

----------


## نور الحوراء

> *زيييين جذي ؟؟*
> 
> 
> *صرت كريمه ونزلت لكم كم جزء* 
> *رضيتي يالزعلااااااانه ؟؟*
> *أصلا أنتي كريمه من زمااانهههههههههه أي رضيت تسلمين حبيبتي*
> *بانتظار تعليقااااااتكم*  
> *تحياتي* 
> *دمعه حزن*



 
*والله رووووووووووووعه رووووووووووووووعه القصه* 
*ننتظر التكمله >>>لاتطولين علينا نزلي لنا مثل ماقال أبو أربع أجزاء أنزين.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعليكم السلام*
*اييييي مثل المسلسل تصييير*
*قال شنو ؟؟ قال العين الحمراء قال*
*ما عليه يابو العين الحمراء*
*ماكو تنزيل هالمره الا جزء واحد بس*
*والحمد الله انها عجبتكم* 
*وزين يووووم رضيتي يا الزعلانه* 
*انتظروني مادري متى انزل لكم بعد* 
*يمكن عقب شهر << امزززح مو تأكلوني*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

لا لا لا لا لا لا ما ارضى 

السالفة دي كلها صاارت وأني ما أدري عن شي 

زيييين بسكت هالمرة 

لكن عــــــدل نزلتي كم جزء
هادا كله عشاان قلبووه ابو عيوون حمره 

بس قهرتني السااالفة كله من محمد الأهبل 
اففففف يقهر الشي وزااااد الحمااس 

الله يخلييش موتتأخري

عشاان  قلبووه ما يراوييش العين الحمره والخضره والزرقا 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ويييييييي*
*شوي شوي عليييي*
*حشى كلتني بقشوووووووري*
*واناااا نزلت على حساب الجميييييييع*
*زين بس ما بنزل هالمره الا بس جزء*
*بنشوف العين الحمراء والصفراء والخضراء ومادري شو*
*اوكووووو ؟؟*


*سلاااااااام*

----------


## P!nk Cream

*يووووووووووووه* 
*لا لا لا لا* 

*ما قصدي* 

*اني اتكلم كنت عن قلبووه ابو عواين* 

*بس ولا اهمش اني با أدبه ما باخليييه يراوييش ولا عيوون من دولين <<<<< قلبت السالفة كلها* 
*يا الله حرااااام قربت الاختبارات يعني النفسية زفت في زفت* 

*فنزلي كم جزء مو جزء وااحد بس* 
*عشاان انتين تخلصي وترتاحي من صحنتنا*

----------


## نور الحوراء

> *ويييييييي*
> 
> *شوي شوي عليييي*
> *حشى كلتني بقشوووووووري*
> *واناااا نزلت على حساب الجميييييييع*
> *زين بس ما بنزل هالمره الا بس جزء*
> *بنشوف العين الحمراء والصفراء والخضراء ومادري شو*
> *اوكووووو ؟؟* 
> 
> *سلاااااااام*



*لااا دمعه شلون كذيه ليش؟؟ ترى الاختبارات قربت يلا خلصينا ولا بشوفين شغلج عدلهههههههه* 

*صج كل من أبو عيون القلب المرح هههههههههههههه >>>أمزح*

*يلا عااااااد دمعه وين الاجزاء؟؟*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههه*
*لا صغيره خلااص انا زعلت وما بنزل << امززح*
*نور الحوراء هلا والله* 
* زين توى اليوم منزله شنو هذا الطمع ؟؟*
*انتظروا لي بكره اذا ما نزلت عقب اكلووووووني*
*ههههههههههههه مسكين قلبووه الكل قام عليه ما تسوى عليه هالكلمه الا قالها ..*
*ع العموم يصييييير خييييييير*
*واذا الله احياني من اليوم لبكره* 
*بشووف* *انزل لكم لو لا* 
*بفكر ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## نور الحوراء

> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا صغيره خلااص انا زعلت وما بنزل << امززح*
> *نور الحوراء هلا والله* 
> *أهلين*
> *زين توى اليوم منزله شنو هذا الطمع ؟؟*
> *انتظروا لي بكره اذا ما نزلت عقب اكلووووووني*
> *ههههههههههههه مسكين قلبووه الكل قام عليه ما تسوى عليه هالكلمه الا قالها ..*
> *ع العموم يصييييير خييييييير*
> ...



 
*لاااااااا تزلين يعني تزلين سمعتي<<<<ترى عصبت عليج هههههههه*
*ننتظرج.*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يااااااااااويلي

راح علييي كثييير

يالله ماعليه دموووعه

خلصيها ورح احطها في جوالي

وأسهر عليها (حكاية ماقبل النوم) :icon30: 

يسلمووو حبيبتي

----------


## آهات عاشقه

هلا والله بالغاليين 


والله امس مامداني ادخل عشان الامتحان شوي صعب


واني اليوم جايه من الاختبار ومستانسه 


اقووول الحين بتحط الينا عشر اجزاء 


بس ماشفت الا شويه >> طماعه 


غناتي دموعه اني حليت في الاختبار زين 

يلا عشاني حطي لي كم جزء 

ومشكووووووره حبوبتي والله يعطيش الف عافيه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نور الحوراء* 
*هلا بالمعصبه عليي*
*هاا روقتي وهدأت الاعصاب لو للحين ؟؟*
*يالله انتظريني بعد شوي بنزل لكم* 
*كم جزء ولا تأكلوني لو* 
*كانوا شوي*
*اوكو ؟؟*



*هلا والله* 
*بشمووووعتنا*
*منوووره خيووه بطلتك* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ولا يهمج ان شاء الله اكملها قريب وتحطيها فى جوالج*
*تسلمي لي يالغاليه ع هالتواصل منج*
*يعطيك الف عافيه*


*هلا بيج يا*
*آهـات عـاشقـه*
*الله يقويج ويوفقج يااااااااارب*
*والحمد الله يوم سويتي زين .. عسى دوم*
*ههههههههههه ترى الطمع مو زين*
*ابد ما يمدحونه*
*بس ما عليه ان شاء الله الحين بنزل*
*بس مو تأكلوووووووووني*
*قلت لكم هذه الاجزاء الاخيره*
*يعني بحرق اعصاااابكم شوي*
*وبرحمكم شووي*
*لان وراكم امتحانات*
*فما بعذبكم واااااااااااجد*

*واجد هدرت*
*يالله*
*انتظروووووني*
*بعد شووووووي بس*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كانت بتطيح عالارض لكنه تداركها وشالها
ماهر: شفيك حور؟
حور: يمكن بولد باموت ماهر...
ابوماهر: ايش تنتظر روح ودها المستشفى
ماهر: وريناد يبه؟
ابوماهر: انا وين رحت بسرعه روح 
ماهر: طيب لاتخلي هالثور يقرب منها
بشار: شوف انا مو اصغر عيالك حتى تكلمني كذا
ماهر: اذلف زين فاضي لك 

اخذ زوجته وطلعوا اما بشار فضل الانسحاب وابوماهر جلس جنبها عالسرير ويحاول يواسيها ...

..............................

عرفت ام محمد بكل اللي صار في بيت ابوماهر من ماهر اللي كلمها وبشرها بولادة حور بولد...سكرت وهي تحس بمزيج من الاحاسيس فرح لبنتها وزعل على ريناد بنتها الرابعه ....ولحسن الحظ ماعرفت باللي سواه محمد فيها....
هالخبر بعدها ترسب لشوق اللي طار العقل منها وماصدقت ان بشار الحبوب اقرب شخص لريناد يقوم يطقها .؟؟؟ مايصير
ماقدرت الا تدق عليه وتعرف ايش اللي صار ...

بشار: نعم؟
شوق: بشار...
بشار: دقي بعدين مو فاضي
شوق: ماراح اسكر...ليش ضربتها؟ ايش سوت هي ؟
بشار: شوق ممكن ماتتدخلين في شئ مايخصك
شوق: شلون مايخصني انت ناسي ريناد مثل اختي علمني شصاير
بشار: كنتي تعرفين انها على علاقه مع مازن؟
شوق بارتباك شديد: ها مازن؟؟؟ كـــ كيف؟
بشار: اكيد تعرفين كل اسرارها عندك
شوق: من قالك؟
بشار: اخوك واللي وصل له الخبر واحد من اخوياه انتي كيف تخبين علي شئ مثل هذا؟ تسانديها يعني في اللي تسويه...طحتوا من عيني ثنتينكم روحي باي

سكر بوجهها بقوه وهي نزلت دمعتها مو على نفسها لا على ريناد المسكينه اللي شكلها مابترتاح من المشاكل ....

مافي غيره....اكيد بدر هو اللي قال لمحمد من غيره يعرف ريناد ومازن..ورود السوسه هي اللي قالت له الله ينتقم منك يالظالمه على اللي تسويه في المسكينه اليتيمه....مازن لازم يعرف بالموضوع واليوم قبل بكره لازم نتصرف قبل لايذبحونها...
واتصلت عليه ورفعه بعد طول انتظار
مازن: هلا شوق
شوق: بالموت ترد شفيك
مازن: خير شصاير
شوق: ريناد يامازن
مازن: شفيها ريناد؟
شوق: بشار طايح فيها طق
مازن: كيييييييييييييييف ؟؟؟ تمزحين انتي
شوق: وربي ماامزح يامازن 
مازن: هذا كيف يضربها؟ وليش؟
شوق: عرف بعلاقتكم...بدر ولد خالة ورود.. قال لمحمد ومحمد خبر بشار....يمكن لو بشار مادرى ان بدر يعرف بالسالفه هان الموضوع بس اللي مخلي بشار يعصب ان سيرة اخته على لسان واحد قذر مثل بدر.....
مازن: بدر؟؟؟؟ ولد خالة ورود؟؟ انا اعرفه؟؟؟؟ ذكريني
شوق: بدر اللي تهاوشت معاه مره جنب مدرستنا فاكر
مازن: ايييييييه هذا ولد خالتها....
شوق: ومن زمان يلاحق ريناد
مازن: ماقالت لي
شوق: خافت
مازن: خافت؟ عذر اقبح من ذنب..
شوق: الحين مو هذا موضوعنا
مازن بعصبيه: تشوفين شئ عادي يلاحق ريناد وهي ساكته مبسوطه يعني من اللي سواه؟؟؟ اجل تستاهل اللي جاها لانها ماحطت لي أي حساب
شوق: ماتوقعت هذا ردك
مازن: باي
شوق: بالطقاق باي

سكرت وهي ترجف من العصبيه....حتى مازن على هالمسكينه ..اللي ماتستاهل منهم كل هذا

..........................

بعد اسبوع من هالحادثه الاوضاع هادئه نوعا ما..... بشار فهم اخوه وابوه ان هواش صاير بينه وبين ريناد وهذا السبب اللي خلاه يطقها لااكثر......

محمد وبشار راحوا لمازن وكانت بتوصل للطق لولا تدخل ابومحمد اللي هدى الامور بينهم بعد ماعرف بالموضوع وفهمهم انه جايز طيش شباب او ان هالبدر يكذب عليهم لااكثر....ومهما يكون ريناد اختهم ومازن بحسبة اخوهم ومايصير الشيطان يدخل بينهم ويخرب علاقة النسب اللي تربطهم..

انقطعت صلة بشار ومحمد بــ مازن هالفتره ..... وتجهز بشار لملكته رغم ان الاجواء الحاليه ماتساعد لكن هذا اللي صار ..
اليوم ملكتـــه على بنت عمه.... وهو يصعد عالدرج شاف ماهر بوجهه
ماهر: مبرووووك مقدما يامعرس
بشار: الله يبارك بعمرك ابو فارس...ها وين رايح؟
ماهر: بيت عمي باشوف ولدي ومرتي اشتقت لهم
بشار: اروح وياك؟
ماهر: لاياشيخ كل هذا شوق لبنت عمك جايه الايام بتشبع منها
بشار: مااظن والله.... الا متى بترجع البيت وربي مانشوف هالفارس الا بالحسره انا عمه مالي حق فيه؟؟
ماهر: مادري انا بعد ودي انها ترجع بس تعبانه مسكينه....يلا اظن اسبوعين وترجع
بشار: اها كويس يلا عن اذنك
كان بيمشي بس اخوه مسك ذراعه 
بشار: خير ؟
ماهر: صالحت اختك؟
بشار: لاتجيب لي سيرتها ماصالحتها ولاابي اصالحها
ماهر: بشار حرام عليك ريناد تحبك ليش تسوي لها كذا روح صالحها وبعدها صالح ابوي من هذاك اليوم ماكلمته ولاكلمك
بشار: ابوي أي ريناد لا
ماهر: ماتبيها تجي ملكتك اليوم يعني؟
وقف محتار يطالع اخوه وباب غرفة اخته....حن لها ولضحكها ولسوالفها هالشئ مايقدر ينكره بس اللي سوته ....
ماهر: مهما صار بينكم...بتبقى ريناد اختك اللي مالها غيرك وانت اخوها اللي مالك غنى عنها
وابتسم لبشار ونزل....
كلامه صحيح يلا هي غلطت بس اخذت جزاها واكثر طقيتها لين قلت بس زين ماماتت في يدي اروح اصالحها احسن....
دخل لغرفتها ولقاها جالسه عالسرير والقران بحضنها ابتسم لها وهي نزلت راسها للقران...

بشار: ممكن اقطع عليك قرائتك؟
ريناد بصوت مثل الهمس: تفضل
راح وجلس مقابلها وهو يشبك اصابع يده ببعض ...
بشار: اممممممممم ريناد ماراح اعتذر عاللي سويته لانك غلطانه وتعرفين هالشئ
ريناد: ـــــــــــ
بشار: بس مصخت اليوم ملكتي ومايهون علي اتركك زعلانه
طول هالوقت وعينها بالمصحف ماشالتها
ريناد: والمطلوب مني؟
بشار: يالدبه خلاص ابي اشوف ضحكتك
رفعت عينها له وابتسمت من تحت الدموع اللي انهمرت على خدها ....
ريناد: كنت قاسي معاي يابشار كثير...يمكن انا صحيح غلطت بس لو ماكنت واثقه في مازن وواثقه من حبي له ماانجرفت في هالطريق حبيته وحبني حسسني بالحنان اللي فقدته من يوم ماتت امي ...صحيح ابوي وماهر وحتى انت وحور ماقصرتوا معاي بشئ لكنه كان غير..بعدين بشار ورود هذي تحب مازن وسوت الف شئ وشئ حتى تفرقنا....وتعاونت مع النذل ولد خالتها علي وصار يلاحفني من مكان لمكان ويضايقني بكلامه
بشار: شفتي كيف انك غلطانه نسيتي ان عندك اخو يحبك ويخاف عليك لو بس قلتي لي عن هالبدر ذبحته بس مازن سبقني

طالعته مذهوله وخايفه ليكون مازن ذبحه
ريناد: شصار؟
بشار: تهاوشوا هواش ماحصل وصلت للشرطه تخيلي
ريناد: مازن في السجن؟
بشار: هههههههه من جدك انتي ... طبعا لا .. بدر تعور شوي وكانوا بوقفوا مازن بس عمي ابومحمد تصرف وطلعناه بكفاله
ريناد: وانت ماتهاوشت وياه؟
بشار: مااكذب عليك رحت انا ومحمد نتهاوش وياه...بس عمي كمان هدأ الوضع
ريناد وهي تحط يدها على ذراعه: بشار ارجوك انا اذبحني اقتلني بس مازن لا انا السبب هو مادخله...
بشار: لو باسوي له شئ كان سويت من زمان
ريناد: يعني الاوضاع بينكم عاديه
بشار: الصراحه لا من يومها ماكلمته ولاهو كلمني....
ريناد: ليش كل هذا؟ بسبتي صح؟ انا السبب في كل اللي يصير
بشار: لاريناد مو انتي السبب...وبعدين انسي اللي صار احنا اولاد اليوم
ريناد: انسى وانا اشوفكم تتفرقون عن بعض بسبتي؟
بشار: اااخ هذا اللي صار ياريناد
ريناد: بشار باقولك شئ والله العضيم مازن يحبني ويخاف علي وماحاول يضرني يمكن كان يخاف علي اكثر منكم ويبي مصلحتي واذا حسيتني من قبل فرحانه ومبسوطه من قلبي ترى هو السبب غير حياتي....خلاني اعيش مرتاحه 
بشار: بس ماتوقعتك تخبين علي شئ مثل هذا 
ريناد: ماكنت قادره اقولك.. ماعندي الجرأه
بشار: عالعموم انا بسامحك ياريناد بس على شرط
ريناد: اللي هو؟؟؟
بشار: الشئ اللي صار مايتكرر 
ريناد: شقصدك؟
بشار: يعني يبيك يجي يخطبك مو يكلمك
ريناد: بس هو حطبني وانت رفضت
بشار: بس ماخطبك من ابوي صح؟
ريناد: صح
بشار: خلاص يخطبك واذا ابوي وافق كان بها واذا رفض كل شئ قسمه ونصيب 
ريناد: اللي تشوفه....
بشار: للحين جالسه اليوم ملكة بنت عمك وماتجهزتي كالعاده
ريناد: ماباسوي شئ خليني بشار لوحدي
بشار: لا لا مابتركك شوق تدري عنك وساكته؟
ريناد: لاوالله ماقصرت كل شوي تدق علي وجاتني بعد امس وحاولت تخليني اطلع معاها بس رفضت 
بشار: طيب رحتي السوق اخذتي لك فستان؟
ريناد: لا
بشار: اوديك؟
ريناد: مايحتاج بشار ...
بشار: شنو مايحتاج اخت المعرس وتلبسين أي شئ مايصير
ريناد بابتسامه: عادي
بشار وهو يسحبها : قووومي 
ريناد: ايي ظهري
بشار: اووه اووه بعده يعورك
ريناد: ههههههههههه امزح وياك... تخاف علي يعني
بشار: شوف الدلوعه اكيد اخاف عليك يلا بسرعه قومي قبل لااهون
ريناد: احسن بعد
بشار: تبيها من الله هالدبه كويلي ماي ليدي 
ريناد: امرك يامعرس*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*رجعت مع اخوها من السوق بعدها دقت على شوق اللي اصرت تاخذ ريناد معاها الكوافير وبالفعل وصلهم ثنتينهم بشار الكوافير...

ريناد: فستانك جبتيه معاك ولا؟
شوق: لابلبس في البيت....ريناد خايفه
ريناد: لاشوشو لاتخافين...تطمني تحبين بشار وهو يحبك يعني تيكت ايزي 
شوق: تتوقعين بنكون متفاهمين مع بعض ومابتصير بيننا مشاكل
ريناد: من ناحية متفاهمين الا متأكده بس المشاكل موجوده بكل مكان ياشوق وهالزعل وهالشغلات ملح المحبه
شوق: ادعيلي
ريناد: الله يوفقك...يلا قومي الكوافيره تنتظرك...لانتأخر
شوق: ريناد
ريناد: هلا
شوق: بعدك متضايقه من اللي صار؟
ريناد: لاتتكلمين شوق في هالموضوع ابي انساه لاتخربين علي فرحتي فيك وفي اخوي
شوق: مازن ماكلمك؟
ريناد بعصبيه: لا ولاابيه يكلمني 
شوق: بل بل ليش؟
ريناد: نسيتي الكلام اللي قاله لك...تستاهل اللي جاها وبعدها ولافكر يدق يتطمن علي بنساه وباطنشه مثل ماهو مطنشني
شوق: الله يهديكم مادري متى بتستقر احوالكم
ريناد: ااه ياشوق لاتحطي الملح عالجرح قومي الكوافيره تنتظرك
شوق: يلا

..............................

كانت تجمع اغراضها حتى تروح بيت ابوها وتجي لها الكوافيره هناك وتزينها مع حور...
ناصر وهو يطلع من الحمام: الحين تبين تروحين؟
خلود: ناصر
ناصر: هلا حياتي
خلود: وين شيلتي
ناصر: اكلتها
خلود: لاجد ناصر اوووووف وين راحت بعد 
ناصر: ههههههههههههههههه
خلود: شفيك تضحك؟
ناصر: ههههههه ويلي باموت 
خلود: شفيك عاد ضحكني وياك
ناصر: واللي على راسك وشو؟
حطت يدها على راسها وضحكت
خلود: ههههههههه والله من العجله
ناصر: ههههههه لالا خرفتي اكيد 
خلود: الحين بتمسكها علي انا عارفتك
ناصر: مثل ماتمسكين أي حاجه علي
خلود: اها يعني وحده بوحده؟
ناصر: بالضبط
خلود: كذا ياناصر طييب اللي ترجع الليله البيت
ناصر: ها بتنامين بيت ابوك؟
خلود: أي انت ماتبيني
قرب منها وباسها على خدها
ناصر: اموووت في الدلع كله
خلود: أي غير الموضوع....ماتبيني صح؟
ناصر: والله ابيك ابيك خوختي....ومافيه تنامين هناك بترجعين 
خلود: لابنام هناك تغيير جو
ناصر: اوووه ترى اعصب عليك
خلود: لالا خلاص كل شئ ولاعصبيتك مااقدر عليها يلا ودني ناصر بيت ابوي
ناصر: يلا انتظرك بالسياره...
خلود: المهم ناصر مو تنسى تجيب امك بيتنا عالمغرب ان نسيت سقت سيارة محمد وجبتها انا
ناصر: لا ياحلوه ترانا مو في لندن احنا بالسعوديه يمسكوك الشرطه ونبتلش
خلود: ههههههه المهم مو تنسى 
ناصر: لا اكيد بس اظن ابوي بيجيبها
خلود: أي خلاص اجل مشينا..

............................

طالعت في وجه ولدها ورفع عينها تطالع زوجها...سبحان الله نفس العيون والخشم حتى الفم...بس ماهر حنطي وولدي ابيض
ماهر: في ايش سرحانه ام فارس؟
حور: ييييييييييه احس نفسي عجوز ام فارس مابعد اتعود
ماهر: ههههههههههه خلاص من اليوم ورايح ننسى حور ونناديك ام فارس
حور: لامانستغني....
ماهر: تحسين انك صرتي احسن الحين؟
حور: اكيد .. والله ياماهر كل ماذكرت يوم جيت اولد شفت الموت بعيوني احمد ربي الف مره....
ماهر: لابسم الله عليك من الموت في العدو ان شاء الله..
حور: تعبني وفي الاخير يطلع كتكوت صغيرون
ماهر وهو يرفع ولده : والله يجنن ودي اكله
حور: ماهر شوي شوي عليه 
ماهر: تفكرين مااعرف حملتك يوم انك صغيره
حور: ههههههههه اتحداااااك
ماهر: جد والله
حور: كان عمرك اممممممممم 5 او 6 سنوات
ماهر: في هالحدود بس كنتي حلوه وحمرا
حور: والحين؟
ماهر: الحين احلى يابعدي 
حور: جد ولاتجاملني
ماهر: افا حوريتي ايش هالكلام عمري ماجاملتك
حور: يعني لسه حلوه مثل اول ماتزوجتني
ماهر: صرتي احلى والله ....
حور: عيونك الحلوه حبيبي...وين ابوي؟
ماهر: بالسوق من محمد
حور: تصدق..مو مصدقه شوق الليله ملكتها احسها صغيره
ماهر: لامو صغيره شوق لايغرك مزحها ومسخرتها تراها فاهمه وعاقله وان شاء الله بتكون قدها...
في هاللحظه بكى ولدها..وماهر رفعه وقام يمشي فيه
حور: بتعوده عالدلع من الحين
ماهر: اكيييد هذا ولدي الاول وله كل الدلع كل اللي يبيه تحت امره بس يأشر...
حور: عز الله رحنا وطي
ماهر: ههههه لاتخافي مكانك محفوظ...امك وينها؟
حور: تلاقيها اما بالمطبخ او بالصاله تشرف على التعديلات
ماهر: لو سويتوا الملكه في مزرعه افضل عمي متعب نفسه 
حور: شنسوي قلنا له نخليها في مزرعه بس اصر تكون هنا في البيت...وشوق مارفضت 
ماهر: يلا اهم شئ سعادتهم وراحتهم...
حور: معاك حق
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عالساعه 8 رجعت مع بنت عمها من الكوافير وكل ماتقدمت الساعه دقات قلبها تزيد....دخلوا الصاله ولقوا خلود وحور وام محمد وام مازن وهبه
شوق- ريناد: السلام عليكم
الكل: وعليكم السلام
ام محمد وهي تقرب من شوق وتحضنها: هلا بحبيبتي هلا...خلصتوا يمه
شوق: أي يمه ها حلو الميك اب؟
ام محمد: لامره حلوو وناعم الحمدلله ماثقلتي فيه
ريناد: لاوالله اصرت يكون المكياج ناعم.....هاااي خوخه 
وراحت سلمت على خلود وام مازن وبالاخير هبه وجلست جنبها...
هبه: الله ايش هالحلاوه هااا قصيتي شعرك؟
انتبهت شوق لكلام هبه وطالعت ريناد اللي اصرت تقص شعرها طبقات عناد لمازن لااكثر لانه يحب الشعر الطويل..
شوق: شفتي الاستهبال
ام محمد من سمعت ان ريناد قصت شعرها راحت ورفعت شعر ريناد بيدها
ام محمد: حرااااام عليك وينه شعرك
ريناد: ههههههه قصيته والله مااكلته
ام مازن: ليش ياريناد شعرك طويل وحلووو
ام محمد: كذا تقصينه بدون حتى ماتقولين لي؟ لهالدرجه مااعني لك شئ
قامت ريناد من مكانها وحضنت ام محمد وبقت في حضنها
ريناد: لايمه ايش هالكلام وربي انك مثل امي واعز...
ام محمد: اجل ليش قصيتيه وتدرين اني ماارضى انك تلعبين فيه
ريناد: هذا اللي صار عاد يايمه
ام محمد: تعالي معي شوي
ودخلت مع ريناد المجلس اللي كانت الشغالات تبخره وتعطره....
ام محمد: صالحك اخوك بشار؟
ريناد: أي اليوم صالحني 
ام محمد: ليش طقك؟
ريناد وهي تصد حتى ماتجي عينها بعين ام محمد : ابد يمه متهاوشين
ام محمد وهي تمسك ريناد وتلفها: ريناد انا فاهمتك اكثر من أي حد...اللي بينكم اكبر من هواش عادي
ريناد: لايمه تطمني انا بس عصبت بشار وهاوشني ... وانا قمت ارد عليه وصار اللي صار
ام محمد: يمه ريناد ابي اتطمن عليك 
ريناد : يالغاليه تطمني انا بخير دامكم حولي ماابي شئ اكثر
ام محمد وهي تحضن ريناد: يالله ياريناد عقبالك وعقبال مانشوفك عروس
دمعت عينها غصبا عنها وطيف مازن مايفارقها....الله يسامحك يامازن انت والدنيا علي , توقعتك توقف معاي تواسيني لكن خساره...
ام محمد: يلا اصعدي مع بنت عمك فوق والبسوا وتجهزوا شوي ويجون المعازيم ولاتتأخروا وتسكنوا فوق
ريناد: امرك يمه...

......................

بعد ماعرفت باللي صار بين بدر ومحمد انبسطت كثير وعرفت ان ريناد تضررت...
بدر: وين سرحانه الحلوه
ورود: لا لا وياك وياك ... تظن اخوتها عرفوا؟
بدر: اكيييد وتلاقيها ماتت طق
ورود: هههههههههه عساها جزاها.... بس هم مااشفيت غليلي
بدر: تكفين ورود طلعيني من الموضوع
ورود: افا ياحبيبي ومن يساعدني غيرك؟
بدر: حبيبك ها.... ماغير مازن حبيبك وانا لي الله
ورود: مكانتك محفوظه ياروحي بالقلب ...
بدر: طيب على كل هالتعب اللي اتعبه معاك بطلع من المولد بلا حمص
ورود: لاطبعا لك فول وحمص واللي تبيه..... كم تبي؟
بدر: لاياشيخه فلوس ماابي ...
ورود: اجل ؟
بدر: انتي عارفه
ورود: هههههههه بدر مو وقته
بدر : الا وقته.... لوحدك في البيت؟
ورود: كالعاده امي طالعه .. وانا لوحدي
بدر: اها امممممم طيب اخليك يلا 
ورود: وين؟؟
بدر: بعدين تعرفين باي
ورود: بايات ....

نص ساعه وهي تلف وتحوس لوحدها بالصاله تدور على فكره جهنميه تقضي فيها على بقايا حب ريناد ومازن قطع عليها حبل افكارها الطويل صوت الجرس
من جاي؟؟؟ معقوله امي؟ لالا مااظن ....
راحت الخادمه وفتحت الباب ويدخل بدر...
ورود: بدر؟؟؟ ليييييش جاي؟ ماقلت لي؟
بدر وهو يطالعها من فوق لتحت : لوحدك في البيت وماتبيني ازورك
ورود: لابدر تكفى اطلع
بدر: مابطلع ياحلوه ... اظني صبرت عليك بما فيه الكفايه ساعدت صرت مثل المجنون امشي وراك بس ابيك ترضين علي وتنسين مازن
ورود: وانا قلت لك مستحيل انسى مازن لاني احبه
بدر: ماراح اتنازل
ورود: لاتكفى بدر ماابي واطلع بره
بدر وهو يقرب : حلم ابليس في الجنه
ورود وهي تصده بيدها: بعد عني
بدر: مستحيل ياورود
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كانت جالسه جنب حور اللي بحضنها ولدها وجنبهم خلود وتطالع اخوها وبنت عمها وهم يسولفون ومبسوطين 
ريناد: ياحليلهم طالعي شوق اول مره اشوفها مستحيه
خلود: يالدبه ماارضى على اختي
ريناد: ههههههههه مو بكيفك انا بنت عمها امووون باروح لهم
قامت ريناد ووقفت بوسطهم
بشار: لحووووول شجابك بعد
شوق وهي تسحب ذيل فستان ريناد: لاتخليني لوحدي خايفه
بشار: افا ياشوق انا صرت اخوف الحين هذا وانا صرت زوجك جد طالعه تهبلين من قدي الليله
جاتهم ام محمد وام مازن وانضموا لهم واغاني ورقص وسوالف وهذي تتكلم عن فستان فلانه وعلانه تنم على اختها وهذا هو حال الحريم...
راحت ريناد للمطبخ تشرب ماي قربت منها الخادمه ومدحت شكلها
ريناد: تسلمين و ذوق انتي والله .. 
ضحكت الخادمه باستهبال وراحت .. اما ريناد فتحت الباب اللي يطل عالحديقه وغمضت عينها واستنشقت هوا 
وفتحت عينها وهي مبتسمه وجات عينها بعينه....سكرت الباب بوجه ودخلت
دخل لها ويده لازالت عالباب: تعالي ريناد ابيك
ريناد: وانا ماابيك طيب
مازن: ريناد عن الدلع تعالي
ريناد بعصبيه: قلت لك ماابيك روح خلاص
دخل لها سحبها من يدها وهي تقاومه مثل الطفل لما تسحبه لمكان مايبي يروحه
مازن: ليش هالعناد؟
ريناد: فهمني ايش تبي مني مو فاضيه
مازن: الله يالدنيا انا مازن تكلميني كذا؟
ريناد: أي مازن اللي ماافتكر فيني لحظه وحده 
مازن: ريناد لانك غلطانه
ريناد: شوف مازن مو مستعده اسمع منك أي تبريرات ثانيه.... اللي صار صار
مازن: ننسى يعني اللي صار ؟
ريناد بسخريه: ماني غبيه لهالدرجه حتى اسامحك على كل شئ تسويه .. دامك طنشتني واناامر بأصعب ظروفي واستغنيت عني هم باستغنى عنك....
مازن: شتقولين انتي؟
ريناد: اللي يبيعني مره ابيعه الف مره مو ريناد بنت جاسم اللي تسويها ولاتظن برجعلك بالساهل
مازن: يعني؟
ريناد: يعني اللي سمعته وفهمته... روح بطريقك عني 
مازن: هذا وانتي الغلطانه وتــ ...
ريناد بعصبيه تقاطعه: بس ماابي اسمع أي شئ منك.. شبعت من كلامك تدري اوكي انا الغلطانه وغلطانه اني عطيتك قلبي لانك ماتستاهله ..
مازن: اخر شئ كنت اتوقعه منك هالكلام الجارح
ريناد: وتصرفاتك معاي ماتجرح مشاعري؟؟ كلامك عني اللي وصلته لي شوق مايجرح؟
مازن: تتوقعين افرح لما اسمع ان فلان وعلان يلاحقك وانتي ساكته عصبت لما قالت لي شوق هالكلام..
ريناد: وماقالت لك شوق ان اخوي بشار طقني لين شفت الموت والسبب انه عرف بعلاقتنا..فكرت عاالاقل تتطمن علي تسأل عني
ابدا طنشتني ولااهتميت لذلك انا ماراح اهتم فيك وراح اعاملك بالمثل ... باي
جات بتمشي بس سحبها بقوه وجابها لعنده وقفوا لحظات عين بعين ... 
مازن بصوت منخفض: ماتحملت اللي قالته لي شوق ماتوقعتك تخبين علي شئ مثل هذا مو انا كل اسراري عندك كل صغيره وكبيره تصير لي انتي اول وحده تعرف عنها... ليش ماتعامليني بنفس الطريقه ليش اتفاجأ لان شوق قالت لي ان بدر يلاحقك .. ليش ماقلتيلي اوقفه عند حده...
ريناد: خوفي عليك منعني
مازن: ايش هالعذر ياريناد ايش بيصير لي يعني
ريناد : مادري مادري اترك يدي
مازن: مو قبل ماتنسين اللي صار...
ريناد: ماراح انسى طيب ... ليش اهتم في مشاعرك وانت ماتهتم في مشاعري
مازن: انتي ليش عنيده وراسك يابس .. ماتفهمين اني احبك
ريناد: افهم بس هم ابيك تفهم اني ماعدت احبك وبنساك طيب
سحبت يدها بقوه من يده .. ودخلت وصفعت وراها الباب وتسندت عليه وبكت ...
الخادمه: ماما ريناد ايس فيه انت؟ تعبان؟
ريناد: هاتي لي ماي
عطتها ماي وبعد ماشربت جلست عالطاوله .. وحطت راسها عليها
دخل مازن وهي رفعت راسها له 
مازن: توتو روحي شوي بره
الخادمه: اوكي بابا

طلعت وتركت الاثنين لوحدهم يلفهم السكون.....رفعت راسها له ببرود وبعينها الدمعه
ريناد: ايش تبي مني خلاص كلمه وحده ماراح اتراجع عنها مازن لو مهما يصير كل شئ ولاكرامتي تنهان
مازن: تبين نترك بعض؟
ريناد: أي
مازن : واذا قلت لك لا
ريناد وهي تقوم وتضرب بيدها عالطاوله : هالشئ راجع لك خلاص ماابيك روح حب وحده غيري روح لورود اللي تحبك 
مازن: هالحقيره لاتجيبي لي طاريها
ريناد: عالاقل تحبك ولاتبقى مع وحده عافتك
مازن: عفتيني ياريناد؟
ريناد: لانك البادي والبادي اظلم
مازن: بس انا ماعفتك .. لسه احبك وابيك ولو مااحبك ماتضايقت من اللي صار
ريناد: بس الانسان يامازن معرض للغلط وكان من المفروض توقف جنبي مو تشمت فيني وتتركني هالشئ اللي ماارضاه

دخلت عليهم بهالوقت هبه اللي من شافت عصبية مازن ودموع ريناد وقفت مكانها...
هبه: اسفه .. ماكنت اظن انك هنا مازن
مازن: تبين شئ؟
هبه وهي تطالع ريناد: ريناد شفيك؟؟
ريناد وهي تبكي وتطلع من المطبخ: ولاشئ
بعد ماطلعت كان الكاس اللي شربت منه قدامه رفع يده ورماه عالارض بعصبيه وكان بيطلع بس اخته منعته
هبه: وين بتروح وانت في هالحاله
مازن: جهنم الحمرا مو مهم
هبه: شصاير بينكم؟
مازن: ماتبيني في حياتها خلاص كرهتني البنت
هبه: والسبب؟
مازن: مني ياهبه مو منها معاها حق بكل اللي قالته
هبه: لا هي تحبك مازن... بس فهمني ايش اللي يخليها تقول هالكلام
مازن: ماتحبني وانسي الموضوع باي

طلع وشغل سيارته وقام يسوق بسرعة وهو ضاغط عالسكان... كذا بننتهي بهالسهوله يعني تبيعني... 
كيف بتعيش دوني وكيف باعيش بدونها... ريناد الهوا اللي اتفسه .. ريناد روحي اللي مااقدر اعيش بدونها
ياربي كيف باعيش كيييييييف .. وليه اعيش من دونها لييييييش خليني اموت يمكن تزعل علي وتتندم عالللي سوته فيني
زاد في سرعته الجنونه لين ماوصل لشاحنه قدامه وتجازوها وهو يطالع من النافده اللي بالشاحنه ورجع يطالع الطريق بس دخل بسياره قدامه قبل مايتدارك الموقف
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ونووقف هني*
*يالله لا تقولوا شووووي*
*لا تصيروا طمااااااعين ترى بصير بخيله*
*يالله انتظر تعليقاتكم*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اوووه احداث جديده ومشوقه رجعت المياه لمجاريها بين الاخوه والندل بدروو لف على ورودوو بس تساهل الكلب حصل لحمته خخخ*
*بس الشئ المحزن الا بين رينادوو ومازنوو الهبل منه هو احد قال ليه مايواسيها في ديك اللحظه الا كانت محتاجه ليه* 
*بس نهاية هالاجزء الاخير يعني مازنو بصير له حادث لو كيف مثل الفلم الهندي يصير له حادث تحن له الا يحبها خخخ*
*بس حلوة الاجزاء شفتي كيف وتحطي اربع اجزاء كذا ميه ميه حتى مانستمل* 
*يعطيبك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*
*بإنتظار البقيه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أهلاً قلبووه* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ما شاء الله عليك انت مخيلتك واسعه*
*فتخيل شنو بتكوون النهااااااايه فلم هندي والله باكستاني؟؟*
*والحمد الله ان الاجزاء عجبتك* 
*انا نزلت ما حسبت كم جزء نزلت وبس*
*يعني حظك طلع قد الا تبيه*
*ع العموم تسلم ع هالتواصل والتعليقات الحلوه*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

اووووه يعني ما دورتي توقفي الا اهني 

حرااااااام انتظر يووم كاامل بعد 

بعديين اني كل ما أقوول خلااص بتنتهي وأحط نهاية على كيفي يصير شي 
واقوول ان القصة شكلها مطوولة 


بس يا الله عشاااني نزلي اليووم جزء وااحد بس عشان اعرف وش صاار في مازن 

ترى حرااام هالقصة شاغلة كل تفكيري

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههه*
*اهلاً صغيره بس خطيره*
*لا تشغلي تفكييرج بس اليوم ما بنزل*
*يمكن بكره اكمل اي*
*اوكوو*

*سلامو*

----------


## P!nk Cream

مااااااااااااني رووووحي يا الدبة ما أحبش 

اني أول مرة أطلب منش طلب صغيروون وترفضيه ليي

حطمتي مشاعري

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ويييييييي*
*حشى صرت محطمة المشاعر بعد؟؟*
*افاااااا بس افاااااا*
*صغيرووه لا تصيري طمااااااااااعه هااااا*
*ترى بصير بخيله وعنيده وما بنزل لكم شيء الا بعد شهر*
*هههههههههههههه << امززح*

----------


## P!nk Cream

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاه انتين مو  محطمة مشاعر لكن بس تحطمي مشااعري 
مسكيييييييييينة اني خخخخ

اني ما قلتها لش عن طمع 
هو قلت لش جزء وااحد بس ..!!!
لالا لا كل شي ولا عناادش وبخلش

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*
*لا ماكو ولا نص واحد*
*بس كيفي اليوووووم بخيله حددي*
*انتظري لبكره او بعد بكره*
*اوكو؟*

----------


## نور الحوراء

نور الحوراء 
*هلا بالمعصبه عليي*
*هاا روقتي وهدأت الاعصاب لو للحين ؟؟*

*ههههههههههه لا لم ألحين معصب عليج ههههه<<<أمزح*مااااااااااااني رووووحي يا الدبة ما أحبش 
*ههههههههههههههههههه حلوه ذي أموووووووووووووووووت فيج صغيره* 


*يؤ عاااااااااااد شالبخل يالدبدوبه*

*حطمتي مشاعري أنا ويـ صغيرهههههههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههه أمزح معاج*

*المهم لاتطولين علينا نرى نزعل أنا ويـ صغيره.*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ماني


ياعلي ما قدر اتحمل كذا 


بقعد احاتي ويمكن حتى احصلم ويش صار


انزين بس سؤال :: ليش وقفتي في هالمقطع بالذات ؟؟؟ 

ياعلي 

غناتي روحي حياتي دموووووعه 


بكرا لا تبخلين علينا 

وانتي كريمه واحنا نستاهل

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*
*هلا باللي اعصابهم محرووقه*
*نور الحوراء وصغيره انا حطت مشاعركم لو انتوا طماعين؟؟*
*هذا وانا مدلعتنكم كل يوم انزل لكم بعد*
*لكن مثل ما يقولوا سو خير وقطه بحر << يا زعم زعلت*
*أهات عاشقه* 
*وييييي شوي شوي ع عمرج*
*اممممم ليش وقفت هني بالذات ؟؟؟*
*تقدري تقولي عشان احرق اعصابكم واخليكم تتخيلوا الاحداث الجايه وتحلموا فيها* 
*ههههههههههههه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*دمعو اخلصي علينا وحطي البقيه* 
*لا أألف من عندي الحين واسوي احداث عجيبه غريبه* 
*يالله عفيه ع الشاطرة بلا مزح ثقيل وحطي البقيه بسررعه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههه*
*قلبووه يالله ألف خلنا نشووف*
*وين بتوصل بتأليفاتك ؟؟*

*بنزل انا بس صبروا عليي*
*يمكن بعد شووي*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دخلت هبه بسرعه لامها وجلست جنبها وهي مرتبكه
هبه: يمه يمه
ام مازن: ها ياهبه شفيك؟
هبه: يمه مازن طلع مسرع مادري وين راح اخاف يسوي بعمره شئ
ام مازن: مازن ولدي ؟ ليييييييييييش شصاير؟
هبه: مو وقته يمه
ام مازن: قووومي شوفي محمد خليه يلحقه بسرعه
قامت هبه وطلعت الحديقه ودقت على محمد حتى يلحقه ...

............................

الساعه 12 بصالة في بيت ابومحمد.. بشار وشوق وريناد ... وابو محمد وام محمد وحور وخلود وهبه وماهر وابو ماهر...

ام مازن: للحين مااتصل محمد عسى ماصار فيه شئ
ام محمد: اصبري يااختي ان شاء الله خير
ابو محمد: هبه هو متهاوش مع حد
ارتبكت ريناد وطالعت شوق اللي قرت بعين ريناد كلام كثير وحست انها تعرف شئ .. 
نزلت راسها بحضنها ودقات قلبها الوف... غبيه وغلطانه يعني مااعرفه كيف اذا عصب.. اللهم اني لااسألك رد القضاء ولكني اسألك اللطف فيه... 
عسى ماصار فيه شئ واكون انا السبب...
رن التلفون وشالته ام محمد على طول
محمد: الو
ام محمد: هلا يمه محمد بشر
محمد بانكسار: سوى حادث مالحقت عليه يمه
ام محمد ويدها ترجف: صار فيه شئ؟
محمد: شالوه للمستشفى بس يمه.... ااخ مادري ادعوا له وعسى الله يستر
ام محمد: حالته خطيره؟
محمد بخوف: مادري يمه انا شفيه طلعوه مثل الجثه الهامده ماادري من شفته دقيت عليكم
جلست وطاحت السماعه من يدها....
ام مازن وهي تقرب من اختها وبعينها الدموع: لاتقولين...
ام محمد: ادعوا له

..................................

في الممر اللي فيه غرفته الكل مجتمع ريناد جالسه بالزاويه وجنبها شوق تواسيها ...
ريناد: اه ياشوق لو يموت باموت وراه ماابي اعيش دونه
شوق: قصري حسك لايسمعك عمي ولاابوك
ريناد: مايهمني حد ياشوق ابي مازن وبس 
شوق وهي تمسح دموع ريناد: ريناد ادعي له بدل الصياح اللي مابيجيب نتيجه ....

طلع الدكتور وعلى طول راحت له ام مازن ومعاها هبه وريناد وراهم له
ام مازن: بشر يادكتور طمنا الله يطمنك
الدكتور: مادري شقولكم بس حالتة خطيره ونزف دم كثير .. لازم حد يتبرع له بدم
هبه: انا يادكتور فصيلتي نفس فصيلته 
الدكتور: تعالي اختي خلينا نسحب منك دم ونشوف اذا يناسب
محمد: لاهبه انتي خليك انا اتبرع
بشار: وانا بعد...
الدكتور: تعالوا معاي ونشوف اذا يصلح او لا

هي كانت واقفه بينهم ضايعه حايره ودمعتها على خدها ودها تتبرع له بعمرها مو بس دمها بس يقوم بالسلامه....
راحت هبه تطالعه من الزجاج وكانت بتطيح بس محمد مسكها قبل لايروح مع بشار
محمد: تماسكي ياهبه
هبه: اخوي الوحيد هذا يامحمد ان راح من يبقى لنا 
محمد: استغفري ربك وادعي له.. وان شاء الله مابيصير الا كل خير...
هبه: يارب..خلاص انت روح مع الدكتور 
محمد: خلاص قلبي لاتحاتين مافيه الاكل خير

...............................

لما طلع من الغرفه وبعد عنها استوعبت اللي يصير وطاحت دموعها شلالات على خدها...... لاانا شسويت .. شصار لي حتى استسلمت له... يعني ضاع مني كل شئ حتى اغلى شئ عالبنت شرفها... 
طلعت وراه وهي تصارخ
ورود: بدر
لف وعلى وجهه علامات سخريه وخبث
بدر: خير يا....... ههههههه ياحلووه 
ورود: اخذت اللي تبيه مني ارتحت
بدر: اخذته وباخذه مره ومرتين وثلاث
ورود: تتوهم ماعاد تقرب مني ولاتعرفني ولااعرفك يابدر
بدر: اتوهم ها؟؟؟ طيب ياحلوه انا بس اروح اخبر امك واختك الكبيره واخبر خواتي شرايك واخواني وامي واخليك على كل لسان ولاتدرين اخبر عمك واولاد عمك مو احسن؟
ورود وهي تنزل وتلف يدها حول رجله: لايابدر اتوسلك واترجاك لاتخبر حد لاتفضحني والله بيذبحوني 
دزها برجله ومشى
بدر: هذي نهايتك عبده تحت رجلي بعد ماكنتي مسويتني خاتم بيدك جاء دورك تعانين وتقاسين اللي قاسيته
ورود: حرام عليك انا بنت خالتك مو غريبه حتى تسوي لي كذا
بدر: كلامك مايهزني باسوي فيك اللي احب وبتبقين ساكته مو بكيفك غصبا عنك اوكي باي ياحلووه

طلع وتركها مرميه عالارض ... هذي نهايتي يعني؟ ضاع مستقبلي وضاعت حياتي والسبب بدر اخذ شرفي اغلى شئ عندي وبدون شرف البنت هي والارض سوا اه اه من مصيبتي

..........................

التفتت حولها مالقت لاابوها ولاعمها ولامحمد ولابشار بس ام مازن وهبه وشوق 
ريناد: وين راحوا
شوق: بشار ومحمد ياخذون منهم دم وخواتي راحوا مع ابوي وماهر راح وبيرجع حتى ياخذك بعد شوي...
طلعت ممرضه من الغرفه وعلى وجهها علامة استفهام
الممرضه: مين ريناد؟
ام مازن وهي تطالع ريناد باستغراب: هذي... ليش؟
الممرضه:المريض اوتعى وصار ينادي بأسمها
قامت ريناد من مكانها وهي فرحانه ومسحت الدموع عن وجهها البرئ...
هبه: ادخلي له ريناد
ريناد: ادخل ؟؟
شوق: ادخلي يلا
ام مازن: مايصير ادخل معاها
الممرضه: لامعليش مايصير حالة ماتسمح بس خليتها تشوفه لانه يناديها يمكن يصير احسن وتخف حالته
دخلت وام مازن مستغربه من اللي يصير وبنفس الوقت فرحانه انه اوتعى وتكلم
ام مازن: واخير اخوك صحى وتكلم الحمدلله لك يارب
هبه: شفتي الله سبحانه وتعالى مايرد حد من عباده ... 
ام مازن: بس ليش ينادي ريناد
هبه: يمه مزون يحبها
ام مازن: يؤؤؤؤؤ ولدي يحب ريناد
هبه: يمه هالشئ بيني وبينك وهي بعد تحب ولدك
ام مازن: من جدك؟ متى هم يشوفون بعض حتى يتحابون والله الدنيا غريبه
هبه: مسكينه يايمه هههههههههه
ام مازن: شفيك تضحكين
هبه: فرحاااااااااااانه لان اخوي طلع منها اااااه احمد يالله الحمدلله*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*استووووووب*

*بااااااااااقي النهاااااااااااااااااااايه*

*وما بنزلها بكرررررررره*

*يمكن بعد بكررره*


*بس اذا أكلتوووووني بخليها بعد اسبوووووع*

*اوكووووووو؟؟*

*سلاااااااام*

----------


## القلب المرح

*دمعوووووووو بلا عناد والله زاحفه بس انتين تخربيها*
*بداية الجزء حزينة مازن صار له حادث يويلي عليه ورينادوو الله يعينها بس الحمد لله صحى ومناداته لرناد وعلم امه بخبر حبهم هذا بِدلنا على انهم بيتقربو لبعض صح؟ << حللها وخبطها*
*وهذي ورود ضيعت شرفها مثل ماحاولت تضيع شرف مازن ورناد وتشوه سمعتهم وتخلي بدرو يشوها* 
*رب العالمين جازاهم بفقد شرفهم مثل ماحاولو انهم يفرقو ويفقدو شرف الغير والله مايرضى بالظلم* 
*واظن النهاية مفرحه لانه القصه مو حلوة تكون كلها محزنه لابد من الفرحة في الاخير صح ولا انا غلطان*
*يالله ننتظر العنودين يحطو لينا الباقي* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## نور الحوراء

*يادبدوبه دمعه بذبحج حطي الجزء الاخير عاد دمعه بلا عناد* 

*يلا عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد ولا أذبحج حرقتي أعصابي <<<<<<أنا عصبت خلاص.*

----------


## نور الحوراء

> *دمعوووووووو بلا عناد والله زاحفه بس انتين تخربيها*
> 
> *بداية الجزء حزينة مازن صار له حادث يويلي عليه ورينادوو الله يعينها بس الحمد لله صحى ومناداته لرنالدد وعلم امه بخبر حبهم هذا بدلنا على انهم بيتقربو لبعض صح؟ << حللها وخبطها*
> *وهذي ورود ضيعت شرفها مثل ماحاولت تضيع شرف مازن ورناد وتشوه سمعتهم وتخلي بدرو يشوها* 
> *رب العالمين جازاهم بفقد شرفهم مثل ماحالوو انهم يفرقو ويفقدو شرف الغير والله مايرضى بالظلم* 
> *واظن النهاية مفرحه لانه القصه مو حلوة تكون كلها محزنه لابد من الفرحة في الاخير ولا انا غلطات*
> *يالله ننتظر العنودين يحطو لينا الباقي* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 
*ياسلام عليك قلبوه* 

*ماشاء الله.*

----------


## P!nk Cream

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه منش آآآآآآآآآه 

تعذييييييييب ما يخلص 

زيين ما بناكلش ،، نشربش ينفع ؟؟
هههههههههههههه
امزح 

بس هالمرة ما باكلش ولا شي وبصبر عشاان ما بقى الا النهاية 

شفتي قلت لش طيبة صدقتي الحين ؟

بس خليها بكرة أحسن عشاان يووم الأربعاء حليوو 
هههههههههه

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *دمعوووووووو بلا عناد والله زاحفه بس انتين تخربيها*
> 
> *بداية الجزء حزينة مازن صار له حادث يويلي عليه ورينادوو الله يعينها بس الحمد لله صحى ومناداته لرناد وعلم امه بخبر حبهم هذا بِدلنا على انهم بيتقربو لبعض صح؟ << حللها وخبطها*
> *وهذي ورود ضيعت شرفها مثل ماحاولت تضيع شرف مازن ورناد وتشوه سمعتهم وتخلي بدرو يشوها* 
> *رب العالمين جازاهم بفقد شرفهم مثل ماحاولو انهم يفرقو ويفقدو شرف الغير والله مايرضى بالظلم* 
> *واظن النهاية مفرحه لانه القصه مو حلوة تكون كلها محزنه لابد من الفرحة في الاخير صح ولا انا غلطان*
> *يالله ننتظر العنودين يحطو لينا الباقي* 
> 
> *تحياتي*





*هلا بقلبووه*
*احسن يوم اخربها لكم واخليكم ع اعصابكم* 
*يالله تخيل وقول لنا شنو بيصير بالنهاااااايه بنشوف تأليفك؟*
*اممممم لان بكره ما بنزل شيء ولان باقي النهايه بس*
*فاليوم برد عليكم واحد واحد*
*وبخليكم على اعصابكم*
*عشان تتشوقوا للنهااااااااااااايه*
*وما بقول لك صح كلامك لو لا ..* 
*بخليك لما تشووف النهايه ..*

*الصبر زيـن*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *يادبدوبه دمعه بذبحج حطي الجزء الاخير عاد دمعه بلا عناد* 
> 
> 
> 
> *يلا عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد ولا أذبحج حرقتي أعصابي <<<<<<أنا عصبت خلاص.*






*نور الحوراء*
*كيفي بعاااااااااااااااااااند*
*تحملووووووني باقي النهايه بس وبعدين دمعوو ما بتعاندكم* 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عاااااااادي عصبي عشان تذكريني اذا خلصت القصه اني حرقت اعصابج وتدعي لي بالخير<< امبلى ما اخاف الا تدعي عليي بس*

*ما عليه اذبحيني بعدين دوري الا يكمل القصه عااد*

*ترى الصبر زييييييييين*
*وااااااااااااجد يمدحووووووونه*
*فاصبري*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صغيرة بس خطيرة
					

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه منش آآآآآآآآآه 



*



> *تعذييييييييب ما يخلص* 
> 
> *زيين ما بناكلش ،، نشربش ينفع ؟؟*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *امزح* 
> 
> *بس هالمرة ما باكلش ولا شي وبصبر عشاان ما بقى الا النهاية* 
> 
> *شفتي قلت لش طيبة صدقتي الحين ؟*
> ...





*صغيره بس خطيره*
*هههههههههه .. سلامتج من الآهااااااااات*
*لا بيخلص قريب باقي النهايه بس ويخلص التعذيب* 
*لالالا .. ترى اخليهم اسبوووعين اذا تشربيني*
*هههههههههههه << اي طيبه ما شاء الله عليج*
*لا لا الخميس موعدنا*
*ويمكن يصير الجمعه بعد ..*

*امزززح ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

نور الحوراء 

عيييب حراااام علييش تمبي تذبحي لينا البنت 

مسكيينة وش مسوية لش 

هي أصلاً مررة طيبة لدرجة اتخيلي انها كانت بتنزل يووم الخميس أو الجمعة 

فقلت ليها يا الله عااد خليها الأربعاء 

فقالت ليي ولا يهمش بكرة أنزل لش الا تمبييه تستاهلي وأكثر بعد 

<<< ههههههههههه <<< اكييد ما بتخلفي الوعد صح  :toung:

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههه*
*صغيررررره لا تقوليني كلام ما قلته*
*وع فكررررره احتماااااااااال تزيد المده* 
*والسبب نور الحوراء هااا*

----------


## نور الحوراء

*لااااااااااااااااااا دمعه مو أنا السبب شسويت أنا حرااااااااااااااام عليج*
*يلا عمري كملي القصه.*

----------


## P!nk Cream

أدري انش ما قلتي هالكلام 

وادري ان ما حد صدقه بس ألعب على رووحي 


لا لا لا لا حرااام تطوولي المدرة عشان نور الحوراء 

شكلي بانتفها وبذبحها قبل ما تذبحش 
<<<< أمزح نور مو تزعلي 

بس يالله دمووعتي ما علييش منها عشاني وعشان آهات عاشقة وقلبووه وشمعة تحترق حراام مساكيين 

وعشاان نوور ماتذبحش 

الله يخلييييييش

----------


## نور الحوراء

> أدري انش ما قلتي هالكلام 
> 
> وادري ان ما حد صدقه بس ألعب على رووحي 
> 
> 
> لا لا لا لا حرااام تطوولي المدرة عشان نور الحوراء 
> 
> شكلي بانتفها وبذبحها قبل ما تذبحش 
> <<<< أمزح نور مو تزعلي 
> ...



*نـــــعم تذبحني هههههههه* 

*يلا دمعه علشان ماأذبحج.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يصير خير من اليوم للخميس*
*ونور الحوراء ما يحتاج اقول ليش انتي السبب* 
*تعرفيه صح ؟؟*
*فيعني خلكم بدون تكمله*
*بتذبحيني؟؟*
*عااااااااااااااااااااااادي*

----------


## P!nk Cream

خااب املي  :sad2: 
يا ربي دمعة يعني مصررة على انش تنزلي يووم الخميس 

الله يسامح الا كان السبب 

والله شكلي اني الا بذبحها <<<< امزح 

يا الله امري الى الله ننتظرش ليووم الخميس

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههه*
*الصبر زين صغييييييييره*
*ما باقي شي تحملي اخر الاجزاء بنزلها لكم وخلاااااص*
*عقبها دمعووه ما بتعور رأسكم* 
*اوكو*

*سلاااام*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

غناتي دموووعه حبوبتي غناتي روحي >>> من قدش يدلعونش



دمووووعه حبيبتي ما اقدر 


حرااااام 

بكرا وخلاص لاتتأخري علينا 


عااااد غناتي


انتين مررره كريمه >>> بدت المصالح 

يلا حبوبتي اكيد بكرا لما اجي اشوف الجزء الاخير

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههه*
*أهلاً وسهلاً بـ آهات عاشقه*
*سوووري على كل هالدلع والتحاااااايل*
*بس ما بنزل اليووووووم*
*وبكره يمكن انزل ..*

*اوكوو؟؟*




*اصبروووا*

----------


## نور الحوراء

> *يصير خير من اليوم للخميس*
> 
> *ونور الحوراء ما يحتاج اقول ليش انتي السبب* 
> *تعرفيه صح ؟؟*
> *فيعني خلكم بدون تكمله*
> *بتذبحيني؟؟*
> *عااااااااااااااااااااااادي*



*لا مو أنا السبب قلبوه أهو السبب مو أنا>>>> يعني زعلانه هههههههه*

* دمعه حزن كملي القصه اليوم بلا عناد >>>ترى أنا عصبتبذبحج تــرى*

*يلا عااااااااااااااااااااد حبيبة قلبي كملي القصه.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نور الحوراء*
*لا مو شغلي انـــا*
*اول شي تطلعوووني بعدين اكمـل*
*ترى بتعاندوا انا بعد بعاااااند*
*واليووووم ما فى تكمله لو شو ما صاااااار*
*عاااااااادي عصبي وذبحيني وسوي الا تبين بعـد*
*بس ماكو تكمــــله اليوم*

----------


## نور الحوراء

> *نور الحوراء*
> 
> *لا مو شغلي انـــا*
> *اول شي تطلعوووني بعدين اكمـل*
> *ترى بتعاندوا انا بعد بعاااااند*
> *واليووووم ما فى تكمله لو شو ما صاااااار*
> *عاااااااادي عصبي وذبحيني وسوي الا تبين بعـد*
> 
> *بس ماكو تكمــــله اليوم*



 
*خلاااااااااااااص لاتكملين لاتكملين القصه خلاص خلاص.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ان شاء الله ماكو تكملـه*
*تأمريـــن امــر انتـــي*

----------


## نور الحوراء

> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ان شاء الله ماكو تكملـه*
> 
> *تأمريـــن امــر انتـــي*



 

*مشكورة حبيبتي.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههه*
*العفو .. ولو حاضرين للطيبين*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام*
*براحتش اختي* 
*واحنا بانتظار القصه حتى لو طولت سنين << عارف مابتطول سنين*
*تحياتي*

----------


## P!nk Cream

حرااام والله حراام 

قلت بنتظر بس فشلت ما قدرت 

شكلي باموووت ولا بقراا الاجزااء 

ولا برووود الأعصااب الا موطبيعي عليهم 

ما اقدر اني 


انزيييييينأصبر لبكرة والله المعين 
بس خليها بكرة الصباح احسن

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *السلام*
> 
> *براحتش اختي* 
> *واحنا بانتظار القصه حتى لو طولت سنين << عارف مابتطول سنين*
> 
> *تحياتي*







*وعليكم السلام*
*الله يريحك دنيا وآخره اخوي*
*زين .. لو تنتظر قرون بعد مو احسن ؟؟*
*ع العموم انتظرني لما اتممها*
*يعطيك العافيه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صغيرة بس خطيرة
					

حرااام والله حراام 



*



> *قلت بنتظر بس فشلت ما قدرت* 
> 
> *شكلي باموووت ولا بقراا الاجزااء* 
> 
> *ولا برووود الأعصااب الا موطبيعي عليهم* 
> 
> *ما اقدر اني* 
> 
> 
> ...





*ههههههههههههه*
*محد حارق اعصابه بهالقصه الا هالصغيره*
*اسم الله عليج وع عمرج*
*ما تسوى عليج هالقصه والله* 
*اي صيري مثلهم وحطي اعصابج فى ثلااااجه* 
*كسرتي خااااااطري صراااحه*
*ان شاء الله اقدر واحطها لج الصبـح*
*اوكو جذي؟؟*

*سلاااااامو*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هههههههههههه

دموووعه ماخبري بك بهلعناااد

لاعبه بأعصابهم لعب 

ارحميهم شوي .. رقي عليهم

وراهم امتحانات

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ماني ماني 


يااااااااااااااااربي 


حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام





حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام









ياعلي







دموووووعه حبوبتي


كفايه عليي القصه الثانيه الي اقرأها 

>> اذا تبغوها باجيبها لكم بس بعد ماتخلص هذي


ياغناتي ياروحي ياحياتي>>> بدت تتحايل 


حبوبتي والله 


مانقدر


عاااااااااااااااااااااااد







يلا بسررررررررررررررررعه 








ننتظر على جمر >> شكلنا بنحترق من الجمر ولابتنزليها 






يلا غناتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

> هههههههههههه
> 
> دموووعه ماخبري بك بهلعناااد
> 
> لاعبه بأعصابهم لعب 
> 
> ارحميهم شوي .. رقي عليهم
> 
> وراهم امتحانات





*ههههههههههههههه*
*أهلين وسهلين بشمووعتنا*
*بذمتج الحين انا يومياً انزل لهم اكثر من جزء*
*والحين على النهايه بس قلت لهم يوم واحد ما بنزل*
*عشان العب باعصابهم شوووي بس*
*شوووووفي اشلون أكلوني* 
*يعني انا مو معذبتهم بس ع النهايه شوي عشان يتحمسوا* 
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص برحمهم انا وبعد شوي بنزل لهم* 
*كسرت خاطري صغيره والله*
*يالله دقايق واكون كملتها خلااااااص*
*وتفتكوا من دمعووه*

*سلااااامو*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> ماني ماني 
> 
> 
> يااااااااااااااااربي 
> 
> 
> حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههه*
*أهلين بـ آهاات عااشقه* 
*خلااااااص لا تصيحي ولا تحرقي عمرج بالجمر*
*دقااااااايق وتكون القصه مكمله لكم* 
*ولا تزعلي علينااا*
*ويالله دام بتخلص قصتي نزلي قصتج بس مو تعذيبنا بالتنزيل وتنتقمي مني .. هههههههههه*
*يالله انتظرووووني*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

يووووه عــــدل كسرت خاطرها 

يا ربي دمعووه والله بطني يعورني

بسرررررررعة نزليها تعبت

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههه*
*ان شاء الله الحين بنزلها* 
*سلاااااامتج من التعب خيوووه*
*انتظريني ثوواني*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لما شافت وجهه غمضت عينها وبلعت ريقها وتقدمت له... وجهه مليان جروح رجله اليمين مجبسه ومرفوعه فوق... ويدينه الثنتين مربوطين بشاش ... فتح عينه بشويش وحاول ينطق اسمها ركضت له وهي تصيح
ريناد: لاتتكلم حبيبي انا معاك
مازن: ريـــ رين.....
ريناد ويدها على يده المربوطه: خلاص حياتي لاتتعب نفسك .. ليش سويت كذا يامازن 
مازن بصوت متقطع: ريناد.. لاتتركيني
ريناد: مااقدر اتركك لاني احبك... حط هالشئ في بالك....مازن تكفى اذا تحبني خليك اقوى من اللي فيك 
مازن: مو قادر ياريناد حاس ان نهايتي قربت
ريناد: لاتقول هالكلام عسى يومي قبل يومك... بتقوم يامازن علشاني ونحقق حلمنا ونكون لبعض ... ونعيش طول العمر سوا

ابتسم ولف براسه يسار وغمض عينه
ريناد: مازن مازن تسمعني
مازن: امممممم
ريناد: بأيش تحس لاتخوفني رد علي
مازن: باموت ريناد
طلعت ركض 
ريناد: وين الممرضه ؟
ام مازن: شفيه مازن ؟
ريناد: مادري مادري
قامت تبكي وطاحت عالارض ويدها على راسها
لايامازن لاتتركني اعيش بالدنيا لوحدي .. تكفى علشاني قوم ...

..........................................

بعد 3 اسابيع من اللي صــــــــار

جات مع شوق وهبه المستشفى ودخلوا على مازن....اللي حول نظره لهم على طول وابتسم....
مازن: اهلا
هبه: هلا بأخوي وحبيبي شلونك اليوم
مازن: بخير احسن .. شلونك يالعروس؟
شوق: بخير يالدب قووم عاد عن الدلع متى بتطلع من المستشفى؟
مازن: يمكن بعد اسبوع .. احم بعض الناس يدخلون لاسلام ولاكلام
ريناد: هههه شلونك مازن
مازن: انا بخير نسأل عنكم.. وينها امي؟
هبه: لمسكينه طول الليل سهرانه معاك رجعت البيت تنام لها ساعتين
مازن: ليش كم الساعه عندك؟
هبه: الخامسه عصرا ياعزيزي... ماجاك حد اليوم؟
مازن: الا جاء محمد وبشار.. مو عارف كيف ارد لهم الجميل عالدم اللي تبرعوه
شوق: والله حظك مزين من السماء دمهم ناسبك عفييه حظ
هبه: هيييه لاتحسدينه عااد
مازن: اعوذ بالله من عيونك عسى مااروح فيها
ريناد: لاان شاء الله
طالع في ريناد وهو مبتسم... شقد احبك ياريناد لما تكوني رايقه ومبسوطه والضحكه مرسومه على وجهك...
مازن: تعالي هبه
قربت من اخوها
مازن بصوت منخفض: اطلعي مع بنت خالتك ابي اقول لريناد شئ
هبه: لابنقعد ونسمع عادي
مازن: اوووه هبه عاد اطلعي 
هبه: انزين بس تعلمني ايش بتقولوا
مازن: حااااظر بس اطلعي
هبه: شوق تعالي نطلع شوي بره
شوق: احم شكلي فهمت ليش
ريناد: وانا؟
مازن: خليك انت هم مو مرغوب فيهم لكن انتي غير
ابتسمت له بخجل والثنتين طلعوا وتركوهم
مازن: خايفه مني...تعالي
قربت منه وهي مبتسمه وراسها للارض
مازن: ارفعي راسك باشوفك
ريناد وهي ترفع راسه له: صرت احسن الحين؟ ماتحس بألم
مازن: احس
ريناد: افااا وين
مازن: بقلبي
ريناد: سلامة قلبك ياقلبي
مازن: الله كنت ميت واسمع منك هالكلام الحلووو ليش انتي قلبك قاسي
ريناد: اخذ قساوته من قساوتك....
مازن: والله مو قاسي ريناد.... ياحياتي اشتقت لك
ريناد: اكيد ولا؟
مازن: اكيدين...الله يخليك لي يانور دنيتي
ريناد: ويخليك لي قول امين
مازن: امين... كان لازم اسوي حادث حتى يحن قلبك؟
ريناد: اووه مازن خلاص عاد اللي صار صار.. واسفه اذا كنت انا السبب
مازن وهو يأشر على قلبه: هذا السبب مشكلته يحبك وانتي ولاداريه
ريناد: داريه...وانا احبه اكثر
مازن: لاهو اكثر
ريناد: لاانا اكثر
مازن: لا لا هو اكثر
ريناد: خلاص انا اكثر وهو اكثر
مازن: هههههههه هذا الكلام*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.................بعد سنه ونص

1- ورود تغير حالها بعد مافضحها بدر بين اهلها صارت سجينة غرفتها تحاول تستميل بدر حتى يستر عليها ويتزوجها لكنه رافض انه ياخذ وحده ( مستعمله) على قولــه وصار ياخذ كل اللي يبيه منها بأي وقت يبيه وهي مالها لاحول ولاقول في النهايه تعترف ان هذا عقاب ربها لها لانها بيوم من الايام ظلمت بنت يتيمه ماضرتها بأي شئ... والظلم لايقبى ان بقي دمر.....
2- ريناد وشوق تخرجوا من الثانويه والحين يدرسوا علوم طبيه بجامعة سعود بالرياض...سنه ثانيه 
3- محمد خلص دراسته وصار طبيب في واحد من مستشفيات الخبر..وصار مستعد للزواج من بنت خالته هبه
4- بشار ومازن كمان خلصوا دراستهم وفضلوا الشغل في شركة ابوماهر وابومحمد

.............


بعد نصف سنه....

خلود ويدها على بطنها: ناصر يلا عاد تعال ساعدني مااعرف اركب سرير البيبي
ناصر: اصلا ولدك مابيجي الا بطلعة الروح ... امري الى الله
قام حتى يساعد زوجته في تركيب سرير ولده اللي جاي بالطريق
ناصر: متى بس يجي واعضه عضه قوويه عاللي يسويه فيننا
خلود: حرام عليك ناصر ماباخليك تقرب منه
ناصر: مو بكيفك يابنت عبد الله
خلود: ها نتهاوش
قرب منها وباسها على راسها
ناصر: ليش اقدر اتهاوش مع خوختي 
خلود: أي افتكر يلا كمل وانا باروح ارتاح
ناصر: لاياشيخه
خلود: هههههه حبيبي حياتي انت ناصر ماغيرك بيساعدني
ناصر: مشكله الكلام حلو له تأثير امري الى الله
.....................

حمل بيده ولده عبدالرحمن وماسك يد ولده فارس ويحاول يأكل فارس ويسكت عبدالرحمن اللي يبكي
جات له حور وهي تضحك
حور: مو عارف تأكله .. 
ماهر: حرام عليك حور سكتي اول الصغير وخلي فروس علي
حور: اللي تشوفه
شال فارس بيده وحمله فوق
ماهر: يابطل صرت كبير
فارس: أي بابا
ماهر: بكره تكبر ونعرسك بعد
حور: نعرسه على بنت خلود اللي جايه بالطريق
ماهر: واذا ولد؟
حور: لاان شاء الله بنت ناصر وده في بنت
ماهر: الله يرزقهم اذريه الصالحه
دخل عليهم ابوماهر وهو مبتسم
قام له فارس ركض وطب بحضنه
ابوماهر: هلا هلا بولدي فارس شلونك اليوم
فارس: الحمدلله 
ابوماهر: ايه واخيرا امتلى البيت عيال عالاقل يسد الفراغ من بعد بشار وريناد
ماهر: أي اثنينهم الدببه كل واحد تزوج ونسى روحه
ابوماهر: لاريناد مكسينه توها بشهر العسل بس اخوك الثور مااشوفه الا بالشركه
ماهر: الله يهديه يقول بيسافر
حور: وين
ماهر: ابد يقول شعر عسل ثاني غارت شوق من ريناد
حور: ههههههههههههه الله يهديهم شرايك بعد نروح شهر عسل احنا كمان؟
ماهر: لاخليك شهر علسلك هنا مع عيالك 
حور: كذا يعني؟
ماهر: ايوه
رمت عيالها عليه وقامت
حور: سكتهم اذا قدرت 
ماهر: يالظالمه تعالي شيليه يبكي
حور: مافيش 
ماهر: اوريك انا
ابوماهر: هههههههههه صار عندكم عيال وللحين تتناقرون

....................

رجع من المستشفى تعبان اليوم كان عنده مرضى كثير ....

محمد: هبه هبه وينك
هبه: تعال بالمطبخ 
دخل لها وحضنها كالعاده ...
محمد: ايش طابخه لنا اليوم؟
هبه: كبسه 
محمد: ياسلااام تراني ميت جوع...
ابتسمت له وكملت شغلها بس حس على وجهها شحوب
محمد: شفيه لونك مخطوف؟
هبه : مافيه شئ كل خير
محمد: لاجد متغير 
هبه: محمد رحت افحص اليوم
محمد: ماقلتي لي اوديك مع من رحتي؟
هبه: مع امي طلعت حامل
محمد بفرح: لااااااااااااااااااا واخيييرا
شالها ورفعها بيده
هبه: ههههههههههه نزلني لااطيح
محمد: مابنزلك جد جد حامل يعني بعد 9 شهور باصير ابو
هبه: يس
لف بها لفه وهي تضحك ونزلها عالكرسي
محمد: ماابيك تتحركين فاهمه
هبه: امرك حبيبي وكمان؟
محمد: أي شئ تبينه قولي لي وانا اسويه
هبه: من عيوني
محمد: تسلم عيونك قلبي

.....................


صحت من النوم نشيطه ولفت عليه لقته لسه نايم سحبت ورده من الباقه اللي جنبها وحركتها على وجهه
مازن وهو لسه مغمض : اممممممممممممم
ريناد بهمس: حياتي مازن
مازن: اممممممممم 
ريناد: يلا قوم 
مازن وهو يلف الناحيه الثانيه: نعسان وتعبان ريناد خليني بنام بس اشوي
ريناد: وتخلي رنوشتك جالسه لوحدها
مازن وهو يقوم ويحضنها: لامايهون علي اخلي احلى ريناد لوحدها.... ايش السر كل يوم تحلين اكثر من اللي قبله
ريناد: جد؟
مازن: وعم وخال ترى قلبي مايتحمل كذا 
حطت راسها على صده وهي تسمع دقات قلبه
ريناد: تحبني؟؟
مازن: لا
ريناد: لا؟؟؟؟؟؟
مازن: اتنفس هواك ... 
نزل راسه وحبها على جبينها ورفع راسها له حتى جات عينها بعينه.....
مازن: الله لايحرمني من احلى عيون شفتها بحياتي
ريناد: ولايحرمني من مزووني القمر
مازن: مزووني ياااااااااااااه اموت امووت
ريناد: ههههههههههههههه
قامت عنه بدلع ووقفت قدام المرايه ورفع شعرها
مازن: ليش قمتي يالدلوعه
ريناد: مزاجي
مازن: عن الدلع تعالي
راحت بدلع وجلست جنبه 
هو استغل الفرصه وحط راسه على رجلها وغمض
ريناد: بتنام يعني؟
مازن: أي بنام على رجلك مرتي وانا حر
ريناد: نام ياحبيبي كلي لك ان مادلعتك بادلع من قولي ماعندي الا مازن واحد
مازن: يعني اتدلع مثل ماابي
ريناد: اكيد
مازن: ابي بوسه
ريناد: ماتنعطون وجه
مازن: خليك قد كلمته
نزلت راسها له وباسته على خده
ريناد: حتى ماتزعل
مازن : ليش اقدر ازعل من رنوشتي ماقدر ... 


وهذا ختــــــــــــام دنيا العاشقين* 


*انتهــــــت*

*تحياااااااااااتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وانتهت قصة دنيا العاشقين*
*ان شاء الله بس عجبتكم النهاااااايه*
*وخلاااااااااص*
*افتكيتوا من دمعه حزن*

*والى لقاااااااااء اخر* 
*يمكن اجيب لكم قصه غيــر*
*بعد سنه او قرن* 
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*تحيااااااااااتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

ويلي ويلي 
بامووووووووووووت

صحت 
ما أدري الاوييييييه

بس ونااسة زي ما توقعت بتكون نهايتها سعيدة 
قريت النهاية الحيين أكثر من 4 مرات 
ههههههههههههههه 
تسلمي يا أحلى دمعة على القصة الأكثر من روووووووووووووووووووووعة  
ماني مصدقة انها خلصت ههه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ويييييي ليش تصيحي بعد؟؟*
*الشكر لك على هذا التفاعل الحلوو*
*يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*وفي الاجزاء الاخيرة كما توقعت نهاية سعيده بل من بداية الجزئين سعيده لكنها حزينة لدى من ظلمو أناس أبرياء* 
*وهذا مصير كل ظالم يظلم الغير لابد في يوم من الايام رب العالمين اياخد حق المظلوم ومصير ورود  هذا كمصير كل فتاة تسير على دربها قصتك جميلة اختي ونأخذ منها العبرة والموعظة الحسنة ونتعلم من اخطاء الاخرين* 
*ونهاية سعيدة لدة مازن وريناد وعائلتهم الكريمة بالفرحة والسرور تقرب الغير لبعضهم وتخرج الجميع من جامعاتهم بالنجاح والحصول على وظيفة ترفع الراس واما بدر راح ينال جزاه قريبا عاجلا وحتى ان لم تطرح في القصة مامصيره من بعد الا عمله فاننا بالعقل نفهم سيكون مصيره ذات يوم الهلاك* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*وشفتي كيف من صبر نال صبرنا على وضع القصة ونلناها كامله وخلصناها الحين عادي ادلعي وعاندي عادي عادي خخخ*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعليكم السلام*
*هذه الا كتبت القصه ما ذكرت مصير بدر*
*بس مثل ما قلت ان مصيره معروف .. وكل انسان يحصد ما تجنيه يدااه ..*
*ع العموم تسلم على هذا التحليل والتواصل الكريم*
*والله يعطيك الف عافيه يااارب*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ماكو عناد ولا دلع ع قولتك الحين*
*يوم بنزل قصه ثانيه بعاند وبدلع وبعذبكم زين*
*يالله نلقااااااااااااكم فى قصه جديده*
*دمتم بخير وسلااااام*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## P!nk Cream

ههههههههههههههه

ما قصدي صحت بس يعني دمعت عيوني عن هباالة شووي 

اممم صحييح بدر ما ذكر مصيره وبعديين بعد ما عرفوا أهل ورود بالي صار كيف سمحوا لبدر انه يفرب منها ..!!! 

بس حتى سماح !!

ومحمد ما عرف القصة الا اخترعتها هبه عشان يتزوجها مو موجودة أساساً
يعني حتى هبه غلطت ، صح ؟


ههه ادا نزلتي قصة ثانية ما في أمل أقراها خلااص أخدت درس منش 
بس الا اذا في حالة جذبني عنوانها

----------


## نور الحوراء

*أشوف الاخت نزلت القصه هههههههههههههههه*

*مشكوره غاليتي بس مره ثانيه مانبي أعناد هههههه.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اهلين بالصغيره الخطيره*
*هذه الكاتبه ما ذكرت لنا نهايتهم*
*هههههههههههههه*
*زين .. بنشوووووف فى القصص القادمه*
*هالمره دلعتكم وكل يوم احط لكم* 
*المره الجايه ما بحط لكم الا فى الاسبوع مره*
*بسوي عذاااااب من الزين*
*ههههههههههه*

*يسلمووووا يالصغيره ع التواصل*
*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*نور الحوراء*
*اي ما اخلف بوعدي اناا*
*وخليها تجي القصه الجديده بعدين تشرطي* 
*ع العموم تسلمي ع هالتواصل* 
*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*دمتي بخير*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## آهات عاشقه

واخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا


والله مشغوله وتعباااانه حدي 


بس قلت لازم افتح النت اشوف 


حطت القصه لو لا 



الله يعطيش الف الف الف عافيه 


مشكووووره حبوبتي دموووعه 


والحين بنزل القصه الي قلت لك عليها 

دمتي بود

----------


## دمعه حزن

*آهات عاشقه* 
*الشكر لك ع التفاعل الحلو*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يااااااارب*
*بانتظار قصتك خيووه*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## النغم انيني

قصة روعه خيوووه لاتحرمينا من مميزاتك الحلوة

مشكوووورة مليووون

----------


## الاميرات

صراحه القصه وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه يعطيج الف عافيه بنتريه قصه يديده و شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------

